# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  الفراعنة لصوص حضارة !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## ابن طيبة

*الفراعنة لصوص حضارة !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*نعم اخواني الافاضل*
*الفراعنة لصوص حضارة ....... تمهل_ي قبل ان تهرع_ي الي الكيبورد للتصفني ببعض الالفاظ مثل الغير منتمي و العميل .......الخ* 
*فانا يا سادة لم اقل ذلك و لكنه باحث مصري من اصدر كتابا في الفترة الاخيرة و قال ان قوم عاد هم من بنو الاهرام و ابو الهول و ان الفراعنة استخلفوا علي مصر بعد فناء قوم عاد* 
*لا تفتح_ي فمك من الدهشة و لا تجعل هذا الاحمرار يمليء وجهك دليلا علي الغضب و الاحتقان و لكن تمهل_ي حتي نقرا معا النظرية ثم بعد ذلك يدلوا كل منا بدلوه في الموضوع*

*يقول الباحث انه اعتمد علي الايات القرانية لتدعيم اركان نظريته و سوف نعرض فيما سيلي ذلك*

*قوم عاد هم بناة الاهرام* 

*الايات القرانية الذي اعتمد عيها الباحث*


*‏أولا: " أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون"الشعراء 128*
* المعاني: ريع : المكان المرتفع من الأرض. 
‏آية: البناء الضخم المحكم العالى كأنه الجبل ‏و قيل إنها كانت وسط الصحراء 
تعبثون: تعملون ما لا فائدة فيه سوى التفاخر بين الأمم لإظهار قوتكم 
‏وفى أسباب نزول هذه الآية الكريمة قيل: احتج سيدنا هود عليه الصلاة و السلام على قومه بتركهم الإيمان بالله وطاعته، وانشغالهم ببناء* 
*أبنية ضخمه كالجبال على المرتفعات لمجرد التفاخر بعدما أترفوا فى الحياة الدنيا ويضيف محمد بن الطاهر عاشور أن أبنيتهم العجيبة كانت* 
*أشبه بأبراج الحمام شديدة الضخامة 
‏هذه الأوصاف تنطبق على أهرام مصر ، فبنظرة سريعة للهرم الأكبر مثلا نجد: 
* ‏بناء ضخم كالجبل مبنى على مرتفع من الأرض نطلق عليه هضبة الأهرام لا فائدة له سوى عمل إعجازى، ومن غير المعقول أن يصف القرآن* 
*أبنية قوم عاد بأنها اية ثم تندثر ولا نراها، ومن غير المعقول أن يغفل القرآن عن ذكر الأهرام المعجزة للعالم أجمع 
* ‏لاحظ أرتفاع الممرات في الهرم فهي تتناسب مع طول قوم عاد أما الممرات الضيقة فلا تعدو عن كونها فحتحات تصريف مياه وهواء و* 
*للتحدث  ‏أما الحجرات فهي لا تعدو عن كونها خزنا اعتقد الجميع أنها حجرات* 
*
‏ثانيا : " ‏ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد . إرم ذات العماد . التي لم يخلق 
‏مثلها في البلاد" ‏الفجر8,7,6 
‏المعانى:
 إرم: غير معروف على وجه التحديد ما المقصود بها وقيل ربما كانت المدينة 
‏الرئيسية  لقوم عاد ‏أو أنها اسم المبله ألرشسه لهم.* 
*‏العماد: الأبنية المرتفعة ذات الرأس المدبب الحاد بدقة. 
• اليست تلك هى المسلات المصرية الشهيرة؟؟ بل إني أرى أن كلمة إرم المختلف فى تفسيرها إنما تعني هرم فقوم عاد هم* 
*أول من بدأوا التحدث باللغة العربية بصورة 
 دارجة، ثم اتقنت اللغه العربية الفصحى ببلاغها على يد سيدنا إسماعل عليه السلام 
‏وبناة علمه فكلمه  ‏هرم (بفتح الهاء) في اللغه العربية المصرية العامية ‏التي هى كلمة هِرَم.. (بكسر الهاء) في اللغه العربية* 
*الفصحي (وتعني الشىء الكبير الحجم أو العمر) ، هي هي كلمة إرم في لغة قوم عاد أى أن الكلمه تحورت من إرم إلى هرم (بكسر* 
*الهاء) إلى هَرم (بفتح الهاءا ) وبناء عليه فإن التفسير السليم للآية يكون كالآتي   
• الم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد: إشارة إخبار 
* ‏ارم ذات العماد: بناه الأهرام ذات القمم المدببة 
‏• التى لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد: التى لا يوجد لها مثيل في العالم كله.. 
‏وسواء اكان المقصود من الآية، الأهرام أم المسلات فكلاهما ذو رأس مدبب لا مثيل 
‏لبنائه في العالم أجمع* 
*
‏ثالثا: ( ‏وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون)‏الشعراء 129  المعاني: مصانع او قصور وهو ما ‏نراه فيما يعرف بالمعابد حيث نرى ارتفاع* 
*الأعمدة فيها يتوازى مع ارتفاع قوم عاد*
*
رابعا: (وإذا بطشم بطشتم جبارين )الشعراء 130
 المعاني: بطشتم: حاربتم 
‏قوة وطغيان فرعون إنما كانت في اسضعاف فئة من المؤمنين على أرضه لرفضهم تأليهه ‏أما من حيث الحروب الإقليمية فقد احتل الهكسوس* 
*مصر فترة من الزمان مما يعنى أن الرسومات الدالة على القوة الحربية ربما خصت قوم عاد وليس الفراعنة. 
‏ ‏
خامسا: (فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل اوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب اليم)
‏المعانى: عارض: سحاب ضخم حائطي
‏لاحذ كلمه أوديتم، فالمعروف أن جنوب شرق الجزيرة العربية (منطقة عمان) لا 
‏يوجد بها ادية، أما مصر فبها وادى النيل الذى يتفرع في الدلتا لفرعين هما رشيد* 
*‏ودمياط ومن كل فرع تتوزع أفرع و أودية عديدة كما ذخرت أرض مصر بأودية فى الماضي جفت عبر الزمان* 
*
‏سادسا:  ( و اما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية. سخرها عليهم سبع ليال و ثمانية ايام حسوما فتري القوم فيها صرعي كأنهم* 
*أعجاز نخل خاوية. فهل تري لهم من باقية) الحاقة 8,7,6
 المعاني: صرصر: شديدة  حسوما: متتابعة 
‏الايات تعني انهم اندثروا بسبب ريح قوية فاجأتهم وأهلكتهم ولذلك لم نعثر على جثثهم وربما قد نعثر فى أى وقت على حفريات لعظام* 
*بشرية أضخم حجمأ مما نألفه*
* 
‏ثم لاحظ الآتى: 
* أن أبا الهول كان مغطى بالرمال عند اكتشافه ولا يمكن لعوامل التعرية أن ترفع الرمال الى هذا الارتفاع العالى دون بقية الأماكن !! * 
*مما يؤكد أن رياحا عارمة هبت على تلك المنطقة وهو نفس أسلوب عقاب قوم عاد 
* و أن أبا الهول غير مدون عليه أي كتابات تثبت  انتماءه لأى من الفراعنة مما أذهل العلماء من أن اكبروأشهر تمثال فى العالم قد غفل* 
*الفراعنة عن التدوين والنقش عليه !! فألحقوه بالملك خفرع بانى الهرم الثانى - على حد اعتقادهم - لمجرد أن أبا الهول يقع أمامه* 
*!! وهو ما يعزي أيضا أن أبا الهول كان مغطى بالرمال فى عهد الفراعنة فلم يكتشفوه و راح عليهم سرقته وتدوين أسماء ملوكهم عليه 
‏لاحظ كيف تم إغلاق ملف أبي الهول بنسبته إلي الملك خفرع المزعوم وهو ما يوضح كيف يفترض التاريخ ثم يفرض فرضآ كأمر مسلم به بناء* 
*على احتمالات واهية لإغلاق ملف مرهق تكبرا أو استحياء من أن تظل هناك أبواب مثاره وأسئلة لا توجد لها إجابة أية إجابة حتى ولو كانت* 
*ملفقة 
* لغز الأهرام المدفونة بالرمال وغير المكتملة البناء التي حيرت جميع العلماء ففي الحقيقةجاءت نتيجة اندثار البناة من قوم عاد بريح* 
*مفاجأة صرصر عاتية عقابا لهم من الله* 

*لنا عودة لاكمال النظرية*
*
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سابعا: (فاصبحوا لا يري الا مساكنهم) الاحقاف 25
(و عاد و ثمود و قد تبين لكم من مساكنهم) العنكبوت 38
مما يعني ان الله عز و جل ابقي مساكنهم عبرة لمن بعدهم للاتعاظ ....و ما نعتقد نحن انها معابد فرعونية انما هي مبان لهم كانوا يسكونها و لاحظ دائما من ارتفاع الاعمدة انه مساو لارتفاع قوم عاد
و كل حضارة احتوت علي بعض التماثيل و الابنية الضخمة علي سبيل التفاخر و لكنها من القلة بحيث تعد علي اصابع اليد اما الابنية المصرية فهي من الكثرة التي توحي لكل انسان ان اصحاب تلك الابنية كانوا قوما من العماليق و الاهم من ذلك هو الدليل الهندسي و المنطقي القاطع لضخامة بناة تلك الحضارة و هو ان جميع الحضارات شيدت ابنيتها من حجر صغير الحجم يتناسب مع احجام شعوبها و ذلك مهما كانت ضخامة تلك الابنية حتي لو كانت قلاعا او ناطحات سحاب اما الابنية و التماثيل المصرية الضخمة فيلاحظ الجميع انها شيدت من حجارة ضخمة جدا بالنسبة لنا!! و لكنها كالطوب بالنسبة لهم*
*و لا مانع ان يسكن الفراعنة تلك المساكن ( و سكنتم في مساكن الذين ظلموا انفسهم) ابراهيم 45
ثم قاموا ببناء حوائط داخلية تتناسب معهم مع زخرفتها بنقوش لهم و نسب مجد و فخر بنائها لهم تماما كما فعل النصاري الاوائل حينما سكنوا معبد ادفو هربا من اضطهاد الروم لهم ثم قاموا بمحو النقوش الفرعونية من علي جدران المعبد لانها تمجد ديانة اخري
و في كتاب (تحفة الكرام بخبر الاهرام) للامام جلال الدين السيوطي ذكر في صفحة 16/17 ان كل من عبدالله بن سراقة و سعيد بن عقير و المقريزي و صاحب مناهج الفكر تتبعوا الانساب و الامم و الحضارات فوجدوا ان عمالقة قوم عاد سكنوا مصر و بنوا بها العجائب*
*و نري ان ادلة الانساب هذه اضافة ثالثة هامة بعد ادلة القران الحكيم التي تم ذكرها من قبل و بعد الدليل الهندسي المنطقي بتناسب ضخامة البناة مع ضخامة احجام الاحجار المستخدمة في التشييد*
*لنا عودة مع اكمال النظرية و
الايات القرانية الدالة علي ان الفراعنة لم يبنوا الاهرام!!!!!!*

----------


## osha

الاخ العزيز ابن طيبة
البحث طبعا مثير جدا 
البحث مافيش فيه غير تكهنات وليست نتائج يعتد بها 
بصراحة الكلام مش داخل دماغي 
الحضارة الفرعونية حيرت ومازالت تحير الناس
 وفي موضوع بناء الاهرامات بالتحديد فيه مئات النظريات بس ربط الامر بما جاء في القرآن جديد عليا شوية 
شكرا على النقل اخي الكريم وتسلم ايديك

----------


## الصاعق

لا أعتقد أنه يوجد أي حقيقة تاريخية تساند هذا التخمين

على كل كشفت الأقمار الصناعية حضارة جبارة غارقة تحت رمال الربع الخالي في العربية السعودية طبقا ًلدكتور زغلول النجار تتميز بالأعمدة الشاهقة، 

أما فرعون ذي الأوتاد الفواضح أنها المسلات التي بناهاالفراعنة من أجل ديانتهم الشمسية

على كل عندي إثبات (( ديني )) بأن كل من هود وصالح عليهم السلام جاؤوا بعد سيدنا إسماعيل، ففي قصص الإنبياء للإمام إبن كثير أورد حديثاً أثبت فيه حج كلاً من هاد وصالح لبيت الله الحرام، ولمعرفتنا إن هذا البيت بني بمعرفة سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام، يصبح منطقياً أن هؤلاء الأنبياء كانوا بعده، ويرجح أنهم من نسله ايضاً تحقيقاً لدعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام بجعل النبوة في ذريته، وعلى هذا فقد عددت أنبياء العرب كالتالي ( عليهم السلام ) 

إبراهيم 
إسماعيل
هود 
شعيب 
صالح 
محمد سيد الأولين والأخرين عليه الصلاة والسلام،،

وبالنسبة لصالح عليه السلام فقد ورد في التفسير المنتخب للقرأن الكريم أن ذكر ثمود قد أتى في كتابات الفرس عام 350 قبل الميلاد، مما يعني أن فناء قوم ثمود كان قبل ميلاد المسيح بنحو تلك الفترة، وهي تضع سيدنا صالح زمنياً بعد شعيب عليه السلام والذي يرجح المفسرون أنه حمو موسى .

على كل، تلك الحضارت كانت في جزيرة العرب بلا شك، وعاد الفانية يعرفها العرب بعاد الأولى وقد شكل المؤمنين الناجيين منها ما يعرف بعاد الثانية وكلاهما في الأنساب العربية من قبل البعثة معروفون على أنهم من العرب البائدة.

على كل، فترة بعثة إبراهيم علهي السلام تقدر بـ 1500 عام قبل الميلاد أي أنه كان في عهد الهكسوس، وكان الهرم مبنياً منذ أمد بعيد وقتها

شكراً للأخ العزيز إبن طيبة على هذا الموضوع الذي يفتح الشهية للقرأة والمناقشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أخي وأستاذي الفاضل / ابن طيبة

مع كامل احترامي لك... إلا إني لا أملك إلا الاعتراض الهادئ على هذا البحث شكلا وموضوعا.

فلا أراه مبنيا إلا على تناول الأمر من زاوية واحدة، ألا وهي رؤى الكاتب للأمور بدون بحث فعلي أو اطلاع حقيقي.

وكثيرا ما نقابل أمثاله مما يفتقر إلى الكثير من المعلومات والمنهج العلمي.

وليس أدل على هذا من انتقاء عنوان مثير للموضوع لم يتم تناوله في المحتوى من قريب ولا من بعيد...

 حيث لم يتعرض الكاتب لاحتمالات أن قوم عاد هم أنفسهم من الفراعنة.

ولم يتفضل بطرح مصادر الحضارة التي يزعم سرقتها.

وعلى سبيل المثال، لا الحصر، فأي تدبر في معمار أمة لابد أن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار عناصر كثيرة لا واحدا فقط.

فمثلا طبيعة الأرض، والخامات، والعادات الاجتماعية، ووظائف المبني التطبيقية والجمالية والاجتماعية، والحالة الاقتصادية والسياسية والتقنيات المتاحة... وغيرها كثير.

أرى تركيزا على ارتفاع الأعمدة والحوائط... واستنتج منه الكاتب إنه يتناسب مع طول هؤلاء القوم.

يا ألله....

مع أن نفس القوم بنوا بيوتا لسكناهم كانت ارتفاعاتها عادية....

ومن ناحية أخرى... فالشخص الذي بهذا الطول، لابد وله عرض يتناسب معه... راجع أبعاد الأبواب والدهاليز بذات المعابد، وكذلك أبعاد وأطوال الملابس والأثاث والأدوات المستعملة.

أما الإسقاطات اللغوية وتشابهات الموسيقى اللفظية فحدث عنها ولا تسل غير خبير. ورأيي إننا لو محصنا البحث لأجهدنا أنفسنا ومنحناه اهتماما لا أرى إنه يستحقه.

عموما، فأنت تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير على اطلاعك وجهدك في تقديم الجديد.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

الغالى إبن طيبة

هذا الكلام الوارد ليس فيه دليل حتى نستطيع القول عنه أنه يحتمل الظن

و القرآن الكريم كما تكلم عن حضارة عاد و إرم فقد تحدث عن حضارة الفراعنة و بنفس القوة

مما يدل على أن حضارة الفراعنة تقف على قدم المساواة مع الحضارات الأخرى و لها نفس القوة و العظمة

كون تمثال أبى الهول لم يتم النقش عليه فليس دليلا على أنه هو الآخر مسروق و لكنه لم يكتشفوه

أما مقولة الكاتب بأن التمثال كان مطمورا في الرمال و هو ما لا تستطيع عوامل التعرية فعله

فهو قول مردود عليه بأن الكاتب لا يعرف من كلمة عوامل التعرية سوى كونها مفردة من مفردات اللغة

و واضح أن الكاتب قد تأثر بالكتابات اليهودية و التى تحاول طمس العظمة في الحضارة المصرية

فمرة يدعون أن اليهود هم الذين بنوا الأهرامات

و أخرى يدعون أن سكان القارة المفقودة "أطلانتس" هم الذين بنوها

و ثالثة يدعون بأن بناة الأهرام مخلوقات أتت من كواكب أخرى بنوها و عادوا من حيث أتوا

و ها هو الكاتب المجهول الذى لا تريد ذكر إسمه يأتى فيدعى أن الفراعنة سرقوا الحضارة من قوم عاد و إرم

لو إنسقنا وراء كل ناعق ينعق بما لا يعلم فستضيع هويتنا

و المعروف أن الهوية المصرية بكل تاريخها من الغراعنة للمسيحية للاسلام هى الحصن الحصين الذى نتمسك به لعلنا نستطيع أن نقوم مرة أخرى من ثباتنا العميق

و الأعداء لا يريدون لنا ذلك و لهم مأجورون من بيننا يفعلون لهم ما يريدون مقابل أجر

و حتى لو لووا ذراع الدين و القرآن لخدمة أغراضهم

شكرا يا أخى الفاضل

و طبعا لا نتهمك بشئ فناقل الكفر ليس بكافر 

و لكنك تريد مناقشة الأمر حتى نحتاط للأمر و نقتل هذه الأفكار الهدامة في مهدها

شكرا يا أخى الفاضل

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الادلة من القران علي ان الفراعنة لم يبنوا الاهرام*

*اولا :  (و فرعون ذي الأوتاد ) الفجر 10
‏المعاني: الأوتاد: هو كل ما يتم دقه وغرسه في الأرض لتثبيت  شيء ما
‏و كان فرعون لعنة الله عليه  يدق  خشبا فى الأرض  ليربط فيه أرجل معارضيه  ثم يقوم بربط أذرعهم في الخيل ثم يضرب الخيل فتجرى وتمزق أجسادهم 
بعض من المفسرين قال ان الأوتاد التي تطلق ايضا في القران على الجبال قد تعني في تلك الحالة  الأهرام حيث أنها ضخمة كالجبال  ولكن هذا خطأ تام، فإطلاق لفظ الوتد في القرآن على الجبل قد فهمنا مغزاه العلمي الآن حيث اكتشف علماء طبقات الأرض وجود جذور عميقة للجبال تفيد في تثبيت الصفائح الأرضية وهو إعجاز علمي للقران أما الهرم فلا جذور له وحتى لو كان المقصود بالأوتاد في تلك الآية بالأهرام فإن ذلك لا يعني أن فوعون هو بانى الأهرام ولكنه تملكها فقط بحكم منصبه كحاكم ومتأله على مصر 
‏ثانيا : (وقال فوعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيري فاوقد لي يا هامان على الطين فاجعل لي صرحا لعلي أطلع الي إله موسي واني لأظنه من الكاذبين)  القصص 38*

*المعاني: صرح: بناء عال 
‏هذه الآية أوضحت حجم قدرة الفراعنة على بناء الأبنية العالية من الحجارة ولذلك طلب فرعون  من وزيره هامان البناء من الطين لإدراكهما عدم المقدرة على البناء من الحجارة. ولذا يلاحظ الجميع أبنية ضخمة من الحجارة لا يدرون كيف تم تشييدها، وأبنية فرعونية من الطين تتناسب مع أحجامنا 
‏بل لا يستطيع فرعون مثلأ أن يتسلق الهرم الأكبر لأنه أملس بسبب المادة التى كانت تغلفه وقتئذ وفتتها العرب فيما بعد لاستخدامها في أبنيتهم ولم يتبق منها إلا ما في قمة الهرم الأوسط*
*ثالثا: ( و قال فمن ربكما يا موسي * قال ربنا الذي أعطي كل شيء خلقه ثم هدي * قال فما بال القرون الأولي * قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى) طه 49-52 
بعد ان أيقن فرعرن ان موسى عليه السلام مرسل من رب العا لمن سأله عن اكثر ما يشغل باله ( فما بال القرون الأولي) أى ما أخبار القرون السابقة مما يوضح علم الفراعنة بوجود حضارات سابقة لهم اكثر منهم قوة واثارا خاف فرعون أن يفضحه موسي أمام قومه و يكشف سرقته لأعمال الآخرين ولكن بحنكة الداعي الذكي إلى الله لم يستطرد  موسى عليه السلام في الحديث عن الحضارة السابقة كي لا يتحول النقاش الأساسى وليركز حول دعوته بأن ينبذ فرعون سرقته للالوهية 
‏ولاحظ الآية ( 43 ‏) من سورة&#171; القصص: ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما اهلكنا القرون الاولي ) و تقول الاية 50  من سوره النجم: ( وأنه أهلك عادا الأولي ) 
‏كما ذكر الله عز وجل في كتابه الحكيم في ثلاثة مواضع: 
كذاب آل فرعون و الذين من قبلهم ) آل عمران 12 - الأنفال 52 ‏-54 ‏. فمن هم الذين سبقوا فرعون، و يؤكد الله علهم ثلاث مرات؟ 
‏رابعا : ( قالوا أجئتنا لنعبد الله وحده ونذر ما كان يعبد آباؤنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين * قال قد وقع عليكم من ربكم رجس وغضب أتجادلونني في أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما نزل الله بها من سلطان فانتظروا إني معكم من المنتطرين ) الأعراف: 70 ‏-71 ‏ 
‏توضح الآيات أن قوم عاد اتخذوا أسماء كثيرة لآلهة متعددة ويعلم الجميع أن الفراعنة كانوا يؤلهون حاكمهم  فكيف اذا يبني الفراعنة التماثيل ويدونون رسومات لآلهة غير الحكام ؟؟
‏اذا  فما نعرفه من آلهة تسمى ((رع))و((آمون)) وغيرهم هى آلهة قوم عاد*
*تركها الفراعنة تقليدا أو للذكرى أو إعجابأ أو لأية أسباب أخرى ( تشابهت قلوبهم)البقرة: 118 
‏كل ما سبق إنما يدل على لبس وخلط بين حضارتين متتابعتين على أرض واحدة بسبب قصور في المعلومات وانحصارها في حضارة واحدة دون أخرى 
‏فتاريخ الفراعنة كان مجهولأ قبل مجيء الحملة الفرنسية وبترجمة اللغة الهيروغليفية عام 1822 م  تسرع الجميع  وألحقوا كل شىء سابق على الحقبة النصرانية إلى الحضارة الفرعونية !!  وعلى الرغم من العلم با ستحالة مقدرة الفراعنة إقامة تلك الأبنية المعجزة وعلى الرغم من العلم أن الفراعنة كثيرا ما يبدلون في النقوش لسرقة أعمال الآخرين تمامأ مثلما فعل النصارى فى القرن الثالث الميلادي بمحو النقوش والرسومات الفرعونية من على جدران معبد  ‏إدفو الذى كانوا يختبئون فيه من اضطهاد الرومان لهم لأنهم علموا أن تلك  النقوش تمجد ديانة أخرى* 

*هكذا انتهي الباحث من بحثه
و لقد نقلته لكم من كتابه المعنون ب : الفراعنة لصوص حضارة
و لم ازد عليه و لم اغير فيه حرفا 
و انتظر منكم الرد 
كما انني سارد عليه بالطبع
في امان الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osha
					

الاخ العزيز ابن طيبة


*


> *البحث طبعا مثير جدا* 
> *البحث مافيش فيه غير تكهنات وليست نتائج يعتد بها* 
> *بصراحة الكلام مش داخل دماغي* 
> *الحضارة الفرعونية حيرت ومازالت تحير الناس*
> *وفي موضوع بناء الاهرامات بالتحديد فيه مئات النظريات بس ربط الامر بما جاء في القرآن جديد عليا شوية* 
> *شكرا على النقل اخي الكريم وتسلم ايديك*




*اختنا الفاضلة ام محمد*
*بالطبع منورة الموضوع*
*زي ما قلت حضرتك الباحث لا يملك الا تكهنات و ايات قرآنية يحاول لي عنقها حتي تعطيه ما يريد و لكنها تأبي ذلك لان ما ينادي به خرج عن كل حقيقة تاريخية نعرفها سواء اكانت ثابتة بنص تاريخي او نص ديني*
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الحقيقة أنا سأمت من هذه النوعية ممن تدرج أسمائها تحت اسم باحث ظلماً وعدواناً.
الرجل ثقافته ضحلة ويستخدم اسلوب رجل شارع في التكهن وبناء أسانيده.
شأن تحليله شأن تحليلات لكتيبات للأسف باتت تملأ معارض الكتاب وأرصفة شوارعنا فيها من يتنبأ بخروج المهدي سنة كذا مستخدماً طريقة ساذجة في ربط الأحداث السياسية الراهنة ببعض علامات خروج المهدي وفيها من يذكر أن المسيخ الدجال حي وأن عينه تراقبنا من علي أوراق الدولارات (تلك العين التي تعتلي قمة هرم علي ورقة الدولار)!!
أما الأهرامات كحالة خاصة فللأسف يستكثرها الكثيرين علينا .. قالوا بناها النوبيون وقالوا بناها اليهود وقالوا بناها الجان وقالوا بناها الفضائيون.
يقول الكاتب ان الحجارة المبني بها المعابد والأهرامات حجارة ضخمة بما يعني أن بناتها ضخام وعمالقة .. اذن ماذا عن بيوتهم الطينية .. هل كان يسكن فرعون في الهرم أو المعبد وهل كان يشاركه القرويين وموظفين دولته السكن في المعابد والأضرحة الملكية أم كانوا جميعاً يسكنوا الطين علي ضفاف النيل؟
ثم اني قرأت من قبل ما سبق وذكره أخي الصاعق بالفعل عن حضارة عظيمة مدفونة تحت الرمال في الربع الخالي والتي قيل انها لابد وأن تكن لقوم عاد.
وأخيراً
ألم يقم زاهي حواس بتحليل الدي ان ايه من عظام بعض بناة الأهرام ممن وجدهم في مقابر بقربه وبدى علي هياكلهم العظمية وأعمدتهم الفقرية تعرضهم لأحمال كبيرة .. ألم يقم بذلك واكتشف أن الحمض النووي لبناة الأهرام مشابه للحمض النووي الخاص بسكان المنطقة نفسها في الجيزة؟!
وأنه لا يتشابه مع حمض جنس اليهود النووي.
ألا يخرص مثل ذلك الكشف لسان أي مشكك الى أبد الآبدين أم أننا سنظل نستمع الي تراهاتهم؟
شكراً أستاذي العزيز ابن طيبة على الموضوع الطيب.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لا أعتقد أنه يوجد أي حقيقة تاريخية تساند هذا التخمين
> 
> على كل كشفت الأقمار الصناعية حضارة جبارة غارقة تحت رمال الربع الخالي في العربية السعودية طبقا ًلدكتور زغلول النجار تتميز بالأعمدة الشاهقة، 
> 
> أما فرعون ذي الأوتاد الفواضح أنها المسلات التي بناهاالفراعنة من أجل ديانتهم الشمسية
> 
> على كل عندي إثبات (( ديني )) بأن كل من هود وصالح عليهم السلام جاؤوا بعد سيدنا إسماعيل، ففي قصص الإنبياء للإمام إبن كثير أورد حديثاً أثبت فيه حج كلاً من هاد وصالح لبيت الله الحرام، ولمعرفتنا إن هذا البيت بني بمعرفة سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام، يصبح منطقياً أن هؤلاء الأنبياء كانوا بعده، ويرجح أنهم من نسله ايضاً تحقيقاً لدعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام بجعل النبوة في ذريته، وعلى هذا فقد عددت أنبياء العرب كالتالي ( عليهم السلام ) 
> 
> إبراهيم 
> ...


*اهلا اخي الفاضل احمد*
*و نستطيع ان نرد عليه ببهو الاعمدة الذي بناه بطليموس في الاسرة الثلاثين و كيف ان كل عامود يتعدي العشرة امتار و كان ذلك منذ 2080 سنة يزيدو او يقلوا قليلا*
*فهل هذه الاعمدة هي ايضا من صنع قوم عاد الذين انتقلوا بقدرة قادر من الجزيرة العربية الي ارض النيل ام اني اري الباحث يعتمد علي ما ورد في كتب التفسير من اسرائليات منها ان ادم عليه السلام كان فارع الطول ضعف ضعف احجامنا الحالية و كان قوي البنية علم بان علم الانسان حتي الان لم يخرج علينا بهيكل عظمي واحد يفيد بان الانسان الاقدم كان يتعدي طولنا الحالي !!!!!!!!*
*كنت اود ان تشاركني معلوماتك عن قوم عاد و هود و كيف انهما جاءا بعد سيدنا ابراهيم لان ذلك موضوع حيوي يا ريت تفرد لذلك موضوع خاص*في امان الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم


*


> *أخي وأستاذي الفاضل / ابن طيبة*
> 
> *مع كامل احترامي لك... إلا إني لا أملك إلا الاعتراض الهادئ على هذا البحث شكلا وموضوعا.*
> 
> *فلا أراه مبنيا إلا على تناول الأمر من زاوية واحدة، ألا وهي رؤى الكاتب للأمور بدون بحث فعلي أو اطلاع حقيقي.*
> 
> *وكثيرا ما نقابل أمثاله مما يفتقر إلى الكثير من المعلومات والمنهج العلمي.*
> 
> *وليس أدل على هذا من انتقاء عنوان مثير للموضوع لم يتم تناوله في المحتوى من قريب ولا من بعيد...*
> ...




*استاذي الفاضل ايمن رشدي*
*مرحبا بك سيدي في الموضوع*
*ليس بايدنا الا الاعتراض دوما بهدوء فهو وسيلتنا للرد علي كل افتراءا ت تنال حضارتنا المصرية القديمة* 
*لو اردنا سيدي الجليل ان نكتب بحثا مثل السابق عرضه و يتخر فيه كاتبه المصري بان اجدادنا سارقي حضارة فاننا نحتاج للكثير كي نثبت ذلك و نحتاج الي تضافر عدة علوم حتي ندعم نظريتنا اما بالنفي او بالاثبات*
*فنحن نحتاج الي علم الانسان*
*و علم الاثار*
*و علم الجيولوجيا*
*و علم الفزياء و الكمياء (لتحديد عمر نحت صخر الهرم)*
*كما اننا نحتاج بطبيعة الحال الي القران الكريم*
*و نحتاج الي علم التاريخ*
*نحتاج الي كل تلك العلوم حتي نستطيع ان نقول متي بني هذا الهرم (تقريبيا) و من بناه* 
*و لكن ما سهل انا اكتب بحثا يعتمد علي فكرة واحدة و اعدد البراهين المؤيدة لطرحي دون ان اضعها موضوع النقد لاعرف مثالبها ثم اقوم بوضع عنوان لكتابي لانني لا اهدف من وراءه الا الربح و الربح فقط و ليكن العنوان* 
*الفراعنة لصوص حضارة*
*الفضائيون يبنون الاهرامات*
*الفراعنة القادمون من قارة اطلنتس*
*و هنا اتوجه بسوال واحد للجميع*
*لماذا دائما تستكثرون ان قدماء المصرييون كانوا من بني هذا الاثر العظيم*
*و اذا كان كما تدعون ان قوم اطلنتس و قوم عاد هم من بني الاهرام ما الذي يفرقهم عن قدماء المصريين.... ما الفرق بيننا و بينهم قوم عاد كانوا في مثل احجامنا و لم يثبت علم الانسان حتي الان ما يفيد عكس ذلك*
*فهل هؤلاء يملكون العقل و الحكمة و العلم و قدماء المصريين كانوا رعاعا و غوغاء*
*ليت يجاوبني احد*
*سعيد بمروركم استاذي الفاضل ايمن رشدي*
*بارك الله لنا فيكم*
*في امان الله*

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذى العزيز ابن طيبة

أتذكر أنى قرأت كتاب لكاتب مصرى - لا أستطيع تذكر أسمه حاليا - تحدث عن وجود حضارة ما قبل حوالى 12 الف عام, ولكنها أندثرت بفعل التغيرات الجوية الأخيرة التى حدثت فى الكرة الأرضية.
وأفترض أيضا أن المصريين القدماء - أو مصر المعروفة حاليا - كان أهلها نازحين من مختلف البقع على الكرة الأرضية نظرا لوجود المياه العذبة فيها - النيل والبحيرات التى جفت فى الصحراء الغربية وسيناء - وأستقروا فيما يعرف حاليا بمصر وأكملوا عليها بناء حضاراتهم.
وبالفعل قام فريق بحثى على مستوى عالى من محاولة تاكيد, أو تفنيد فكرة هذا العالم المصرى...وكان نتيجة ذلك أنهم وجدوا أهرامات غارقة فى اليابان عمرها يرجع لحوالى 12 الف عام, ووجدوا أقدم معبد فى العالم في تركيا, وعمره أكثر من 11 الف عام.
كما وجدوا بقايا بشرية فى قيعان بعض البحيرات فى أقصى شرق آسيا عمرها يرجع لأكثر من 30 الف عام, وبالطبع وجدوا معدات حربية, وأدوات طهى متواجدة فى قيعان تلك البحيرات الكثير منها يصل لأكثر من 60 الف عام.
أما الشئ المحير لهؤلاء العلماء كان فى تمثال أسموه فينوس عمره يمتد لأكثر من 30 الف عام يمثل إمرأة عارية بدون رأس, مما يعني أن أدوات النحت فى ذلك الوقت لم تكن أدوات بدائية بسيطة, وإنما أدوات أستطاعوا بها أن ينحتوا تفاصيل جسد المرأة.

حتى بعد التغيرات المناخية الأخيرة التى حدثت منذ 12 الف عام نجد صخور ستون هنج فى انجلترا التى يرجع عمرها لاكثر من 5000 عام, كما يبحث علماء الأحياء حاليا على بقايا أهرامات فى البوسنة يعتقد أنها مبنية منذ أكثر من 3000 عام.

المثير للاهتمام أن كل تلك الحضارات - سواء قبل أو بعد التغيرات المناخية الأخيرة - كانت تنظر للسماء بشكل خاص, وكانت على معرفة ما بالنجوم ومعانيها وأسرارها.

كل هذا أدى لاعتقاد الكثير من الباحثين خطأ الاعتقاد بأن الحضارة المصرية القديمة هى أول الحضارات فى البشرية, ولكنها من اكثر الحضارات المثيرة للاهتمام من بعد التغيرات المناخية الأخيرة (أى من قبل 12 الف عام).
وبهذا يظل الباب مفتوح للاجتهاد - المبنى على أساس علمى - لمعرفة كيفية نشوء وتطور الحضارات المختلفة...وهذا لا يعنى التقليل من قيمة حضارة ما على غيرها, وإنما يعني أن المعرفة ليست حكر على حضارة ما,  كما أن المعرفة لم تعد قاصرة على كتابات المؤرخين فقط, وإنما إمتدت لتشمل البحث فى مجالات الأحياء والفلك والفضاء لكشف أسرار الماضى.
ولكن الكثير منا نحن المصريين لا يرضى بهذا الفكر, حتى لو كان مبنى على إكتشافات وأبحاث علمية من علوم متنوعة كالأحياء والفلك والرياضيات.

أما ما قاله الكاتب فى كتابه الفراعنة لصوص حضارة فهو أمر أظنه مرفوض, لأننا لا نستطيع ان نجزم أن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرامات, ولا نستطيع ان نجزم أن الفراعنة سرقوا تلك الحضارة عن عمد.
وربطه الآيات القرآنية ببعض أفكاره التى ليس لها وجود على أرض الواقع فهو شئ أيضا أظنه غير منطقى لأنه لم يراعى الإكتشافات والأبحاث القائمة بالفعل حول معرفة أسرار التاريخ القديم, وبالطبع تاريخ الحضارة المصرية القديمة.



كان هذا رد على عجالة
 :Schnauz: 
وإن شاء الله منتظر رد حضرتك على الكاتب لأننى متأكد أنك سوف تقول ما أريد أن أقوله وأكثر.
 :: 

أخى الكريم ابن طيبة
لا أرى اسمك إلا وأعلم أننى سوف أستمتع بكل ما أقرأه
فلك تحياتى الخالصة
 :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر

**


_أرجوا منكم جميعا القاء نظره علي هذا الكتاب_*
* 
_أو هنا_

*أريد أن أقول أن الكتاب يؤكد علي أن

بناة الأهرام هم قوم عاد

موضوع هام حداجدا جداجداجداجدا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفراعنة لصوص حضارة !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعم اخواني الافاضل
الفراعنة لصوص حضارة ....... تمهل_ي قبل ان تهرع_ي الي الكيبورد للتصفني ببعض الالفاظ مثل الغير منتمي و العميل .......الخ 
فانا يا سادة لم اقل ذلك و لكنه باحث مصري من اصدر كتابا في الفترة الاخيرة و قال ان قوم عاد هم من بنو الاهرام و ابو الهول و ان الفراعنة استخلفوا علي مصر بعد فناء قوم عاد 
لا تفتح_ي فمك من الدهشة و لا تجعل هذا الاحمرار يمليء وجهك دليلا علي الغضب و الاحتقان و لكن تمهل_ي حتي نقرا معا النظرية ثم بعد ذلك يدلوا كل منا بدلوه في الموضوع

يقول الباحث انه اعتمد علي الايات القرانية لتدعيم اركان نظريته و سوف نعرض فيما سيلي ذلك

قوم عاد هم بناة الاهرام 

الايات القرانية الذي اعتمد عيها الباحث


‏أولا: " أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون"الشعراء 128
المعاني: ريع : المكان المرتفع من الأرض. 
‏آية: البناء الضخم المحكم العالى كأنه الجبل ‏و قيل إنها كانت وسط الصحراء 
تعبثون: تعملون ما لا فائدة فيه سوى التفاخر بين الأمم لإظهار قوتكم 
‏وفى أسباب نزول هذه الآية الكريمة قيل: احتج سيدنا هود عليه الصلاة و السلام على قومه بتركهم الإيمان بالله وطاعته، وانشغالهم ببناء 
أبنية ضخمه كالجبال على المرتفعات لمجرد التفاخر بعدما أترفوا فى الحياة الدنيا ويضيف محمد بن الطاهر عاشور أن أبنيتهم العجيبة كانت 
أشبه بأبراج الحمام شديدة الضخامة 
‏هذه الأوصاف تنطبق على أهرام مصر ، فبنظرة سريعة للهرم الأكبر مثلا نجد: 
* ‏بناء ضخم كالجبل مبنى على مرتفع من الأرض نطلق عليه هضبة الأهرام لا فائدة له سوى عمل إعجازى، ومن غير المعقول أن يصف القرآن 
أبنية قوم عاد بأنها اية ثم تندثر ولا نراها، ومن غير المعقول أن يغفل القرآن عن ذكر الأهرام المعجزة للعالم أجمع 
* ‏لاحظ أرتفاع الممرات في الهرم فهي تتناسب مع طول قوم عاد أما الممرات الضيقة فلا تعدو عن كونها فحتحات تصريف مياه وهواء و 
للتحدث ‏أما الحجرات فهي لا تعدو عن كونها خزنا اعتقد الجميع أنها حجرات 

‏ثانيا : " ‏ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد . إرم ذات العماد . التي لم يخلق 
‏مثلها في البلاد" ‏الفجر8,7,6 
‏المعانى:
إرم: غير معروف على وجه التحديد ما المقصود بها وقيل ربما كانت المدينة 
‏الرئيسية لقوم عاد ‏أو أنها اسم المبله ألرشسه لهم. 
‏العماد: الأبنية المرتفعة ذات الرأس المدبب الحاد بدقة. 
• اليست تلك هى المسلات المصرية الشهيرة؟؟ بل إني أرى أن كلمة إرم المختلف فى تفسيرها إنما تعني هرم فقوم عاد هم 
أول من بدأوا التحدث باللغة العربية بصورة 
دارجة، ثم اتقنت اللغه العربية الفصحى ببلاغها على يد سيدنا إسماعل عليه السلام 
‏وبناة علمه فكلمه ‏هرم (بفتح الهاء) في اللغه العربية المصرية العامية ‏التي هى كلمة هِرَم.. (بكسر الهاء) في اللغه العربية 
الفصحي (وتعني الشىء الكبير الحجم أو العمر) ، هي هي كلمة إرم في لغة قوم عاد أى أن الكلمه تحورت من إرم إلى هرم (بكسر 
الهاء) إلى هَرم (بفتح الهاءا ) وبناء عليه فإن التفسير السليم للآية يكون كالآتي 
• الم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد: إشارة إخبار 
* ‏ارم ذات العماد: بناه الأهرام ذات القمم المدببة 
‏• التى لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد: التى لا يوجد لها مثيل في العالم كله.. 
‏وسواء اكان المقصود من الآية، الأهرام أم المسلات فكلاهما ذو رأس مدبب لا مثيل 
‏لبنائه في العالم أجمع 

‏ثالثا: ( ‏وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون)‏الشعراء 129 المعاني: مصانع او قصور وهو ما ‏نراه فيما يعرف بالمعابد حيث نرى ارتفاع 
الأعمدة فيها يتوازى مع ارتفاع قوم عاد

رابعا: (وإذا بطشم بطشتم جبارين )الشعراء 130
المعاني: بطشتم: حاربتم 
‏قوة وطغيان فرعون إنما كانت في اسضعاف فئة من المؤمنين على أرضه لرفضهم تأليهه ‏أما من حيث الحروب الإقليمية فقد احتل الهكسوس 
مصر فترة من الزمان مما يعنى أن الرسومات الدالة على القوة الحربية ربما خصت قوم عاد وليس الفراعنة. 
‏ ‏
خامسا: (فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل اوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب اليم)
‏المعانى: عارض: سحاب ضخم حائطي
‏لاحذ كلمه أوديتم، فالمعروف أن جنوب شرق الجزيرة العربية (منطقة عمان) لا 
‏يوجد بها ادية، أما مصر فبها وادى النيل الذى يتفرع في الدلتا لفرعين هما رشيد 
‏ودمياط ومن كل فرع تتوزع أفرع و أودية عديدة كما ذخرت أرض مصر بأودية فى الماضي جفت عبر الزمان 

‏سادسا: ( و اما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية. سخرها عليهم سبع ليال و ثمانية ايام حسوما فتري القوم فيها صرعي كأنهم 
أعجاز نخل خاوية. فهل تري لهم من باقية) الحاقة 8,7,6
المعاني: صرصر: شديدة حسوما: متتابعة 
‏الايات تعني انهم اندثروا بسبب ريح قوية فاجأتهم وأهلكتهم ولذلك لم نعثر على جثثهم وربما قد نعثر فى أى وقت على حفريات لعظام 
بشرية أضخم حجمأ مما نألفه

‏ثم لاحظ الآتى: 
* أن أبا الهول كان مغطى بالرمال عند اكتشافه ولا يمكن لعوامل التعرية أن ترفع الرمال الى هذا الارتفاع العالى دون بقية الأماكن !! 
مما يؤكد أن رياحا عارمة هبت على تلك المنطقة وهو نفس أسلوب عقاب قوم عاد 
* و أن أبا الهول غير مدون عليه أي كتابات تثبت انتماءه لأى من الفراعنة مما أذهل العلماء من أن اكبروأشهر تمثال فى العالم قد غفل 
الفراعنة عن التدوين والنقش عليه !! فألحقوه بالملك خفرع بانى الهرم الثانى - على حد اعتقادهم - لمجرد أن أبا الهول يقع أمامه 
!! وهو ما يعزي أيضا أن أبا الهول كان مغطى بالرمال فى عهد الفراعنة فلم يكتشفوه و راح عليهم سرقته وتدوين أسماء ملوكهم عليه 
‏لاحظ كيف تم إغلاق ملف أبي الهول بنسبته إلي الملك خفرع المزعوم وهو ما يوضح كيف يفترض التاريخ ثم يفرض فرضآ كأمر مسلم به بناء 
على احتمالات واهية لإغلاق ملف مرهق تكبرا أو استحياء من أن تظل هناك أبواب مثاره وأسئلة لا توجد لها إجابة أية إجابة حتى ولو كانت 
ملفقة 
* لغز الأهرام المدفونة بالرمال وغير المكتملة البناء التي حيرت جميع العلماء ففي الحقيقةجاءت نتيجة اندثار البناة من قوم عاد بريح 
مفاجأة صرصر عاتية عقابا لهم من الله 
سابعا: (فاصبحوا لا يري الا مساكنهم) الاحقاف 25
(و عاد و ثمود و قد تبين لكم من مساكنهم) العنكبوت 38
مما يعني ان الله عز و جل ابقي مساكنهم عبرة لمن بعدهم للاتعاظ ....و ما نعتقد نحن انها معابد فرعونية انما هي مبان لهم كانوا يسكونها و لاحظ دائما من ارتفاع الاعمدة انه مساو لارتفاع قوم عاد
و كل حضارة احتوت علي بعض التماثيل و الابنية الضخمة علي سبيل التفاخر و لكنها من القلة بحيث تعد علي اصابع اليد اما الابنية المصرية فهي من الكثرة التي توحي لكل انسان ان اصحاب تلك الابنية كانوا قوما من العماليق و الاهم من ذلك هو الدليل الهندسي و المنطقي القاطع لضخامة بناة تلك الحضارة و هو ان جميع الحضارات شيدت ابنيتها من حجر صغير الحجم يتناسب مع احجام شعوبها و ذلك مهما كانت ضخامة تلك الابنية حتي لو كانت قلاعا او ناطحات سحاب اما الابنية و التماثيل المصرية الضخمة فيلاحظ الجميع انها شيدت من حجارة ضخمة جدا بالنسبة لنا!! و لكنها كالطوب بالنسبة لهم
و لا مانع ان يسكن الفراعنة تلك المساكن ( و سكنتم في مساكن الذين ظلموا انفسهم) ابراهيم 45
ثم قاموا ببناء حوائط داخلية تتناسب معهم مع زخرفتها بنقوش لهم و نسب مجد و فخر بنائها لهم تماما كما فعل النصاري الاوائل حينما سكنوا معبد ادفو هربا من اضطهاد الروم لهم ثم قاموا بمحو النقوش الفرعونية من علي جدران المعبد لانها تمجد ديانة اخري
و في كتاب (تحفة الكرام بخبر الاهرام) للامام جلال الدين السيوطي ذكر في صفحة 16/17 ان كل من عبدالله بن سراقة و سعيد بن عقير و المقريزي و صاحب مناهج الفكر تتبعوا الانساب و الامم و الحضارات فوجدوا ان عمالقة قوم عاد سكنوا مصر و بنوا بها العجائب
و نري ان ادلة الانساب هذه اضافة ثالثة هامة بعد ادلة القران الحكيم التي تم ذكرها من قبل و بعد الدليل الهندسي المنطقي بتناسب ضخامة البناة مع ضخامة احجام الاحجار المستخدمة في التشييد
الادلة من القران علي ان الفراعنة لم يبنوا الاهرام

اولا : (و فرعون ذي الأوتاد ) الفجر 10
‏المعاني: الأوتاد: هو كل ما يتم دقه وغرسه في الأرض لتثبيت شيء ما
‏و كان فرعون لعنة الله عليه يدق خشبا فى الأرض ليربط فيه أرجل معارضيه ثم يقوم بربط أذرعهم في الخيل ثم يضرب الخيل فتجرى وتمزق أجسادهم 
بعض من المفسرين قال ان الأوتاد التي تطلق ايضا في القران على الجبال قد تعني في تلك الحالة الأهرام حيث أنها ضخمة كالجبال ولكن هذا خطأ تام، فإطلاق لفظ الوتد في القرآن على الجبل قد فهمنا مغزاه العلمي الآن حيث اكتشف علماء طبقات الأرض وجود جذور عميقة للجبال تفيد في تثبيت الصفائح الأرضية وهو إعجاز علمي للقران أما الهرم فلا جذور له وحتى لو كان المقصود بالأوتاد في تلك الآية بالأهرام فإن ذلك لا يعني أن فوعون هو بانى الأهرام ولكنه تملكها فقط بحكم منصبه كحاكم ومتأله على مصر 
‏ثانيا : (وقال فوعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيري فاوقد لي يا هامان على الطين فاجعل لي صرحا لعلي أطلع الي إله موسي واني لأظنه من الكاذبين) القصص 38

المعاني: صرح: بناء عال 
‏هذه الآية أوضحت حجم قدرة الفراعنة على بناء الأبنية العالية من الحجارة ولذلك طلب فرعون من وزيره هامان البناء من الطين لإدراكهما عدم المقدرة على البناء من الحجارة. ولذا يلاحظ الجميع أبنية ضخمة من الحجارة لا يدرون كيف تم تشييدها، وأبنية فرعونية من الطين تتناسب مع أحجامنا 
‏بل لا يستطيع فرعون مثلأ أن يتسلق الهرم الأكبر لأنه أملس بسبب المادة التى كانت تغلفه وقتئذ وفتتها العرب فيما بعد لاستخدامها في أبنيتهم ولم يتبق منها إلا ما في قمة الهرم الأوسط
ثالثا: ( و قال فمن ربكما يا موسي * قال ربنا الذي أعطي كل شيء خلقه ثم هدي * قال فما بال القرون الأولي * قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى) طه 49-52 
بعد ان أيقن فرعرن ان موسى عليه السلام مرسل من رب العا لمن سأله عن اكثر ما يشغل باله ( فما بال القرون الأولي) أى ما أخبار القرون السابقة مما يوضح علم الفراعنة بوجود حضارات سابقة لهم اكثر منهم قوة واثارا خاف فرعون أن يفضحه موسي أمام قومه و يكشف سرقته لأعمال الآخرين ولكن بحنكة الداعي الذكي إلى الله لم يستطرد موسى عليه السلام في الحديث عن الحضارة السابقة كي لا يتحول النقاش الأساسى وليركز حول دعوته بأن ينبذ فرعون سرقته للالوهية 
‏ولاحظ الآية ( 43 ‏) من سورة« القصص: ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما اهلكنا القرون الاولي ) و تقول الاية 50 من سوره النجم: ( وأنه أهلك عادا الأولي ) 
‏كما ذكر الله عز وجل في كتابه الحكيم في ثلاثة مواضع: 
كذاب آل فرعون و الذين من قبلهم ) آل عمران 12 - الأنفال 52 ‏-54 ‏. فمن هم الذين سبقوا فرعون، و يؤكد الله علهم ثلاث مرات؟ 
‏رابعا : ( قالوا أجئتنا لنعبد الله وحده ونذر ما كان يعبد آباؤنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين * قال قد وقع عليكم من ربكم رجس وغضب أتجادلونني في أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما نزل الله بها من سلطان فانتظروا إني معكم من المنتطرين ) الأعراف: 70 ‏-71 ‏ 
‏توضح الآيات أن قوم عاد اتخذوا أسماء كثيرة لآلهة متعددة ويعلم الجميع أن الفراعنة كانوا يؤلهون حاكمهم فكيف اذا يبني الفراعنة التماثيل ويدونون رسومات لآلهة غير الحكام ؟؟
‏اذا فما نعرفه من آلهة تسمى ((رع))و((آمون)) وغيرهم هى آلهة قوم عاد
تركها الفراعنة تقليدا أو للذكرى أو إعجابأ أو لأية أسباب أخرى ( تشابهت قلوبهم)البقرة: 118 
‏كل ما سبق إنما يدل على لبس وخلط بين حضارتين متتابعتين على أرض واحدة بسبب قصور في المعلومات وانحصارها في حضارة واحدة دون أخرى 
‏فتاريخ الفراعنة كان مجهولأ قبل مجيء الحملة الفرنسية وبترجمة اللغة الهيروغليفية عام 1822 م تسرع الجميع وألحقوا كل شىء سابق على الحقبة النصرانية إلى الحضارة الفرعونية !! وعلى الرغم من العلم با ستحالة مقدرة الفراعنة إقامة تلك الأبنية المعجزة وعلى الرغم من العلم أن الفراعنة كثيرا ما يبدلون في النقوش لسرقة أعمال الآخرين تمامأ مثلما فعل النصارى فى القرن الثالث الميلادي بمحو النقوش والرسومات الفرعونية من على جدران معبد ‏إدفو الذى كانوا يختبئون فيه من اضطهاد الرومان لهم لأنهم علموا أن تلك النقوش تمجد ديانة أخرى 

هكذا انتهي الباحث من بحثه
و لقد نقلته لكم من كتابه المعنون ب : الفراعنة لصوص حضارة
و لم ازد عليه و لم اغير فيه حرفا 

كان هذا ملخص موضوعي الفراعنة لصوص حضارة في نفس هذه القاعة قاعة التاريخ
اما ما جاء به هذا الباحث فله رد اخر

شكرا حسام علي الموضوع
في رعاية الله*

----------


## سبع شرقاوى

ااااااااه
لكى الله يا مصر
حتى تاريخك مستكترينه عليكى وبينسبوا امجاد ابنائك لغيرهم
عذرا اخى ابن طيبه لا اوافق على تلك الماده
رغم صياغتها ببراعه شديده الا انها مغلوطه
ولى تعقيب على ذلك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ااااااااه
> لكى الله يا مصر
> حتى تاريخك مستكترينه عليكى وبينسبوا امجاد ابنائك لغيرهم
> عذرا اخى ابن طيبه لا اوافق على تلك الماده
> رغم صياغتها ببراعه شديده الا انها مغلوطه
> ولى تعقيب على ذلك


*اهلا باخي الشرقاوي
في مداخلتي السابقة قمت بعرض وجهة نظر الكاتب فقط
و احلت ردي علي هذا الكاتب بمتابعة موضوع الفراعنة لصوص حضارة في نفس هذه القاعة قاعة التاريخ و يتحدث عن نفس الموضوع ان قوم عاد هم من بنوا الاهرامات!!!!!!!!!!!
و بالطبع هناك عدة موضوعات في قاعة التاريخ
تؤكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان القدماء المصريين هم من شيدوا هذه الاهرامات و التي تبقي منها في مصر حوالي اربعون هرما من اصل 150 هرما 
في حفظ الله*

----------


## سبع شرقاوى

اعلم سيدى الفاضل واعلم مدى عشقك الكبير لمصر وتاريخ مصر
انما هوا رايى فى كاتب الموضوع الاصلى وماده الموضوع 
وفقكم الله دائما لما فيه الخير ودمت لنا معلما فاضلا  :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

ارجو دمج الموضوع مع موضوع ابن طيبه

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## sky way

الله أكبر.المصريون هم بناة الأهرام,فى مناظره رهيبه مع الذى إدعى أن عاد هم بناة الأهرام
المناظرة تمت أمس على منتدى التاريخ.ولقد تمت هزيمة هذا الذى يدعى
أن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام,والذى ألف كتبا وأبحاث فى هذا الشأن,ولكن كلها تبخرت فى مناظره رهيبه .
إليكم رابط المناظره الرهيبه التى أثبتت أن المصريين بسواعدهم هم البناه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الكريم...sky way

في البداية إسمحلي أرحب بيك يا أخي في بيتك التاني أبناء مصر..

شروط و قوانين المنتدى لا تسمح بوجود روابط لمنتديات أخرى يا أخي الكريم..

عشان كده هستأذنك تاخد الحوار كوبي و تنزله كامل هنا عشان نحلله إحنا كمان و نستفيد منه...و متنساش تكتب إنه منقول لحفظ الحق الأدبي لأصحاب الموضوع 

تقبل الإحترام و التقدير..

*

----------


## sky way

منتدى التاريخ
-   -   من هم بُناة الاهرام.... مقال غريب جدا جدا 
محمد المبارك 	04-Oct-2008 10:02 صباحاً
من هم بُناة الاهرام.... مقال غريب جدا جدا .

http://www.msatta.com/Aad.html

بِتاح 	05-Oct-2008 07:52 صباحاً
فليأخذ مني ذاك الباحث محمد سمير عطا تلك الضربات الموجعة التي ستسقط بحثه المزعوم بالضربة القاضية من أول جولة:
قال الله مُخبرا عن قوم عاد: { فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل أوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم * تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم، كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين} (سورة الأحقاف:22ـ25)
مُستقبل أوديتهم..الوادي لايكون إلا بين مرتفعين أو جبلين..ومعلوم أن مصر أرضها مستوية منبسطة لاتوجد فيها جبال إلا فيما ندر.
ثم أن الله عذب قوم عاد بأن رأوا سحابا كثيفا ظنوه سيمطر عليهم وينهي الجدب الشديد الذي أصابهم ولكن هذا السحاب كان مقدمة لريح صرصر عاتية - إعصار مدمر - أهلكوا به..
ومصر بها النيل ولا حاجة لها بالأمطار..كل هذا يدلل على أن قوم عاد لم يكونوا بمصر.

وأيضا قال تعالى:
{أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون * وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون} (سورة الشعراء:128ـ129)
يقول لهم: أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون؛ مكان مرتفع بناء عظيم هائل كالقصور ونحوها، تعبثون ببنائها لأنه لا حاجة لكم فيه، وما ذاك إلا لأنهم كانوا يسكنون الخيام، كما قال تعالى:
{ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد * إرم ذات العماد * التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد} (سورة الفجر:6ـ8)
فعاد إرم هم عاد الأولى الذين كانوا يصنعون الأعمدة التي تحمل الخيام التي يسكنونها.


مصر لايوجد فيها ''ريع'' أي جبل..و''كل ريع''تعني جبال كثيرة..
......
أما صور الهياكل العظمية الضخمة في موقعه فهي منقولة وهي شغل محترفين على الفوتوشوب.
قوله أن اليهود لم يذكر في توراتهم قوم عاد,أقول:وهل ذكر قوم ثمود وتبع وأصحاب الأيكة في توراتهم؟بالطبع لا..ثم ماعلاقة ذلك بالمصريين؟

محمد المبارك 	05-Oct-2008 11:07 صباحاً



الاخوة الافاضل
بارك الله فيكم
اذن ببساطة .. فأنتم لم تقتنعوا بهذا الطرح .


نعم من حقكم ذلك
فالموضوع أصلاً ... محل نظر .
و لذلك عنونتُ للموضوع بجملة "مقال غريب جدا"

-----------------
مع ان هناك في مصادرنا الاسلامية ما يدعم هذا القول و يرى ان عاداً الاولى غير عاد الثانية التي سكنت اليمن ،و ان الاولى وصل سلطانها الى "مكة"
فقد اختلف المفسرون والمؤرخون هل هي عاد واحدة أو هما عادان؟ حيث ذهب بعضهم إلى القول الأول، واعتبر وصف الله لهم بالأولى لأنهم كانوا قبل ثمود. قال ابن زيد: قيل لها عاد الأولى لأنهم أول أمة أهلكت بعد نوح: وذهب آخرون إلى الثاني وهو أنها عادان.
قال الشوكاني في تفسيره: قال ابن إسحاق: هما عادان فالأولى هلكت بالصرصر والآخرى أهلكت بالصيحة.
وقال الطبري في تفسيره: يقول الله تعالى: وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الْأُولَى [لنجم:50]. يعني تعالى ذكره بعاد الأولى عاد بن إرم بن عوص بن سام بن نوح وهم الذين أهلكهم الله بريح صرصر عاتية، وإياهم عنى بقوله: أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ إلى أن قال: وإنما قيل لعاد بن إرم عاد الأولى لأن بني لقيم بن هزار بن هزيل بن عبيل بن ضد بن عاد الأكبر كانوا أيام أرسل الله على عاد الأكبر عذابه سكاناً بمكة مع إخوانهم من العمالقة فلم يصبهم من العذاب ما أصاب قومهم وهم عاد الآخرة ثم هلكوا بعد.
ولعل الصحيح أنهما عادان، لما أخرج البخاري عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا عائشة ما يؤمنني أن يكون فيه عذاب، قد عذب قوم بالريح، وقد رأى قوم العذاب فقالوا هذا عارض ممطرناً.
قال ابن حجر في الفتح عند هذا الحديث: ظاهر هذا أن الذين عذبوا بالريح غير الذين قالوا ذلك... إلى أن قال: وهذا يحتمل لقول الله تعالى وأنه أهلك عاداً الأولى فإنه يشعر بأن ثم عاد أخرى، وقد أخرج قصة عاد الثانية أحمد بإسناد حسن، وبعد أن أورد محل الشاهد من الحديث قال: والظاهر أنه في قصة عاد الأخيرة لذكر مكة فيه.
والله أعلم) انتهى.

ومن المؤرخين الذين ذكروا أن قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وأنهم بناة الأهرام المصرية من يلي:

1- المقريزي ( كتاب الخطط )
2- المسعودي ( كتاب مروج الذهب )
3- سبط الجوزي ( كتاب مرآة الزمن )
4- ابن عبد الحكم ( كتاب فتوح مصر والمغرب )
5- الحميري ( كتاب الروض المعطار في أخبار الأقطار )
6- الكرماني ( كتاب تاريخ الكرماني ) / 7- النويري ( كتاب نهاية الإرب )
8- ياقوت الحموي ( كتاب معجم البلدان )
9- حمزة الأصفهاني ( كتاب تاريخ سني ملوك الأرض والأنبياء )
10- ابن فضل ( كتاب مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار )
11- ابن وصيف ( نقلا عن كتاب بدائع الزهور ) .. وغيرهم الكثير ..

-----------
لكن كثيراً ما تكون لدينا قناعات معينة
ثم يتبين لنا خلاف ذلك
انظروا على سبيل المثال هذا الرابط :

http://www.msatta.com/moon.html .

شكرا يا اخي العزيز و اعذرني على الإطالة .

moemen 	05-Oct-2008 11:58 مساء
قوم ثمود هم عاد الثانيه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك (المشاركة 303268)
http://www.msatta.com/Aad.html
طالما أن مقدم هذه النظريه قد نشرها على الشبكه العنكبوتيه,إذن من حق أى أحد نقده والرد عليه بالحجج المنطقيه وقبلها بالدلائل القرآنيه,ولكن قبل أن نتطرق لموضوع هذا البحث والرد عليه,أود القول أنه يحق لأى شخص الطعن فيما كتبه وقدمه جهابذة التاريخ من نظريات طالما لديه الدليل والحجه ولاسيما الدليل القرآنى الذى يبحث النظريه,وليس مجرد كتابة آيات قرآنيه فى الموضوع لا علاقة لها بالقضيه من أجل إلهاب مشاعر القراء.
وهذا دائما مايلجأ إليه أعداء المسلمون للطعن والتشكيك فى الإسلام بإستخدامهم آيات من القرآن نفسه ويقولون بأنها دليل من القرآن,وذلك من أجل إلهاب مشاعر الناس وكسب تعاطفهم وبالتالى الترويج لما يريدون من أفكار.
أنا لا أتهم مقدم البحث بشئ معاذ الله ولكنها مجرد ملاحظه لاحظتها.
والآن لنلقى نظره على هذا البحث الملئ بالثغرات والملاحظات الكثيره.
ومن هذه الملاحظات:يقول صاحب هذه الفرضيه أن قوم عاد قد بنوا الأهرامات والتماثيل الضخمه فى مصر وهذه التماثيل ليست مكبره ولكن بحجمها الحقيقى,وذلك لأن قوم عاد كانوا عمالقة ضخام وهم دون غيرهم القادرون على بناء مثل تلك الحضاره.
حسنا, أقول لصاحب الفرضيه:بماتفسر وجود معابد ضخمه فى كل حضارات الشرق القديم,وبما تفسر وجود معابد وبنايات ضخمه للحضاره الرومانيه والإغريقيه فهل بناها قوم عاد؟
وبما تفسر وجود تمثال(الحريه)فى أمريكا وناطحات السحاب فى واشنطن ونيويورك,فهل بناها قوم عاد؟
وبماتفسر تمثال زيوس فى اليونان وتمثال لينين الضخم وتمثال ستالين الضخم فى موسكو,فهل بناهم قوم عاد؟
وبما تفسر بناء السد العالى فى مصر؟ وهو بناء ضخم رأيته بعينى,فهل قوم عاد هم أيضا بنوه؟
وهل تماثيل الحكام العرب الضخمه هى أيضا من صنع قوم عاد؟وهل وهل وهل؟
الجواب:لا يعقل أن يكون قوم عاد قد بنوا كل هذا. لماذا؟ لأن التكنولوجيا التى علمهاالله للبشر هى التى بنت أهرامات كبارا ضخمه ومعابد عملاقه.نعم لقد ألهم الله المصريين القدماء طريقه ما لبناء تلك الأهرامات والمعابد الضخمه.قال رب العزه(وهديناه النجدين),ولم يقل وهدينا قوم عاد النجدين!!!إذن حكمة الله وهدايته ليست حكرا على قوم بعينهم,بل الفرصه متاحه لكل أقوام الأرض.إذن فما الغريب أن يبنى المصريين القدماء أبنية ضخمه بالعلم والتقنيه.
ثم إن الحضاره المصريه ليست مجرد أبنيه حجريه ضخمه والسلام بل هذه الأبنيه تحكى تاريخ أمه عاشت آلاف السنين ونقشت على جدرانها الكثير عن حياتهم وأفكارهم.
أما القول بأن هناك مايسمى عادا الأولى وأنهم هم بناة الأهرام والمعابد الضخمه إستنادا لقوله تعالى(وأنه أهلك عادا الأولى)فهذا غير صحيح لأن قوله تعالى عادا الأولى,يثبت أن هناك عادا الثانيه
وبما أن الله قد أهلك عادا الأولى(كإستثناء ) فماذا عن عاد الثانيه
إذن فما المقصود من( عادا الأولى)
الجواب: لنقرأ الآيه ونفسرها من وجهة نظر باحث فى التاريخ, يقول تعالى (وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الأُولَى -50- وَثَمُودَ فَمَا أَبْقَى-51- وَقَوْمَ نُوحٍ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَظْلَمَ وَأَطْغَى-52- وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَةَ أَهْوَى -53- فَغَشَّاهَا مَا غَشَّى-54-).صدق الله العظيم
يستدل من هذه الآيات أن الله أهلك عادا الأولى,فماذا عن عادا الثانيه؟ ألم يهلكها الله مثل عادا الأولى؟ الجواب نعم أهلك الله عادا الثانيه.وماالدليل أن الله أهلك عادا الثانيه؟ الدليل قوله تعالى فى الآيه التاليه مباشرة(وثمود فما أبقى) يستدل منه على أن قوم ثمود هم عاد الثانيه وقد أهلكهم الله كما أهلك عادا الأولى.أما قوم نوح فكانوا كما هو موضح قبل عاد الأولى وعاد الثانيه(قوم ثمود).
ويقول قائل كيف هذا؟أيعقل أن يكون قوم ثمود هم عاد الثانيه,والجواب نعم يعقل.لماذا؟,لأن قوم ثمود من العرب البائده مثل قوم عاد وهم القوم الذين تلوا قوم عاد تاريخيا.والقومان من نسل سام بن نوح,ودائما نجد ربط بينهما فى آيات القرآن(عاد وثمود)كأنهما توأمان.مع أنه قد سبقهم قوم نوح وجاء بعدهم أقوام أخرى.إلا أن عاد تأتى دائما مع ثمود وكلاهما أصحاب حضاره مميزه,فالأولى أقامت العماد فى إرم بالأحقاف,والثانيه نحتت الجبال بيوتا ببراعه فى منطقة الحجر,فكلاهما تقدم علميا إلا أنهم كذبوا الرسل بنفس الطريقه.وعاد الأولى وعاد الثانيه(ثمود)هما من أقام حضاره لها وزن فى شبه الجزيره,فهما توأمان فى العقل والفكر (والله أعلم)
ثم نعود مرة أخرى لفرضيته أن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرامات,وأسأله بما تفسر وجود هريمات مدرجه فى المكسيك؟ هل هذا مما بناه قوم عاد؟

ونعود مره أخرى لموضوع الضخامه وأسأله,هل صور رؤساء وزعماء العالم الضخمه الموجوده فى الميادين والأماكن العامه هى دليل على أن هؤلاء الرؤساء بصورهم العملاقه ينتمون لقوم عاد؟
وأقول له إن التماثيل الضخمه لملوك مصر القدامى ورؤساء مصر المعاصرين هى من باب التمجيد والفخر ليس إلا.

وللحديث بقيه

محمد المبارك 	06-Oct-2008 09:26 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moemen (المشاركة 303418)
,وليس مجرد كتابة آيات قرآنيه فى الموضوع لا علاقة لها بالقضيه من أجل إلهاب مشاعر القراء.
وهذا دائما مايلجأ إليه أعداء المسلمون للطعن والتشكيك فى الإسلام بإستخدامهم آيات من القرآن نفسه ويقولون بأنها دليل من القرآن,وذلك من أجل إلهاب مشاعر الناس وكسب تعاطفهم وبالتالى الترويج لما يريدون من أفكار.



اخي العزيز مؤمن.
هذا الموضوع ليس له مساس بالثوابت الدينية فالإيمان بوجود قوم عاد واجب لأنه مذكور بالقرآن ،ولكن "من هم " على وجه القطع هذا لم يرِد في الكتاب الكريم و لا في السنة المطهرة .
و بالنسبة لي فأنا لا أرجح شيئاً لأني لست متخصصا في الآثار الفرعونية .
و لكني أستأنس بدلالة الحديث المذكور سابقاً
وهو ما أخرجه البخاري عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا عائشة ما يؤمنني أن يكون فيه عذاب، قد عذب قوم بالريح، وقد رأى قوم العذاب فقالوا هذا عارض ممطرناً.
نعم هذا الحديث لا يدل على القطع بتحديدهوية قوم عاد ، و لكن يدل بشكل غير مباشر على وجود "عادين" أولى وأخرى كما هو ظاهر اللفظ القرآني ، و أن عذابيهما مختلفان .
فبالتالي فإما أن نقول أن ثمود هي الأخرى كقول بعض المفسرين.
أوأن نقول أن عاداً الأولى كانت فبل ذلك أي قبل أصحاب الأحقاف وهذا يجرُّنا الى ترجيح قول كثير من المؤرخين بمصرية قوم عاد ، و فيه من الشواهد القرآنية عدا المظاهر البنيانية ما يدل على ذلك .
ارجو ألا اكون أطلت فأمللت ،وشكرا على اثراء النقاش ، بارك الله فيكم .



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moemen (المشاركة 303418)
ومن هذه الملاحظات:يقول صاحب هذه الفرضيه أن قوم عاد قد بنوا الأهرامات والتماثيل الضخمه فى مصر وهذه التماثيل ليست مكبره ولكن بحجمها الحقيقى,وذلك لأن قوم عاد كانوا عمالقة ضخام وهم دون غيرهم القادرون على بناء مثل تلك الحضاره.
حسنا, أقول لصاحب الفرضيه:بماتفسر وجود معابد ضخمه فى كل حضارات الشرق القديم,وبما تفسر وجود معابد وبنايات ضخمه للحضاره الرومانيه والإغريقيه فهل بناها قوم عاد؟
وبما تفسر وجود تمثال(الحريه)فى أمريكا وناطحات السحاب فى واشنطن ونيويورك,فهل بناها قوم عاد؟
وبماتفسر تمثال زيوس فى اليونان وتمثال لينين الضخم وتمثال ستالين الضخم فى موسكو,فهل بناهم قوم عاد؟
وبما تفسر بناء السد العالى فى مصر؟ وهو بناء ضخم رأيته بعينى,فهل قوم عاد هم أيضا بنوه؟
وهل تماثيل الحكام العرب الضخمه هى أيضا من صنع قوم عاد؟وهل وهل وهل؟

أخي العزيز مؤمن
ليس وجه الاعجاز هو ضخامة البناء فقط مع ان ضخامته لا تٌقارن بغيره مما ذكرت .
و لكن وجه الإعجاز الأكبر في بناء الأهرام هو ضخامة مواد البناء التي لا يستطيع احد قطعها ثم حملها بدون استخدام الآليات الضخمة و التقنيات المتطورة والتي لم تكن متوفرة قبل هذا العصر .

moemen 	06-Oct-2008 09:55 صباحاً
حسنا,أهلا بك أخ محمد المبارك,وشكرا لك على طرح هذه الفرضيه.
أخى العزيز,لماذا لانقرأ معا ماجاء فى سورة الأحقاف ,ففيها الشفاء وراحة البال من فرض نظريات قد تكون بعيدة عن الحقيقه.
قال تعالى (وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ)صدق الله العظيم (الاحقاف:21).
أظن أن المسأله محسومه.الجميع يعرف أين الأحقاف,إنها فى شبه الجزيره العربيه وليست فى مصر (هذا بالنسبه لعاد الأولى)
أما عاد الثانيه والتى (ربما كانت ثمود) يستبعد أن يكونوا مصريين من بناة الأهرام,فمساكنهم مازالت فى الحجر إلى يومنا هذا(مع وجود تحذير من الله بالدخول هناك).
فى رأيي إن صاحب الفرضيه أراد فرقعه إعلاميه ليس إلا.

بِتاح 	06-Oct-2008 01:02 مساء
بعد أن أُسقِط بحث محمد سمير عطا بالضربة الفنية القاضية have been knocked out
بآيات واضحة جلية من القرآن الكريم..هاهو يترنح بدعوى أن هناك عاد أولى وعاد ثانية وثالثة ورابعة وهكذا..ويُخرج لنا لسانه قائلا:هُوَّا كده..بالذوق بالعافية قوم عاد هُمَا إلِّي بنوا الأهرام ..وإذا ماكانوش عاد الأولى..نخترع من عندنا عاد ثانية وثالثة ورابعة.
إن محاولات اليهود وغيرهم من الحاقدين على حضارة مصر مستمرة,فهم يستكثرون على المصريين أن يبني أجدادهم كل هذه الحضارة..والحضارة ليست مجرد(عمارة)أهرامات ومعابد ومسلات وتماثيل..إن الحضارة أعم وأشمل من ذلك..أدب وفنون وعلوم ومعتقدات دينية وغيرها..
إن البنايات التي بناها قدماء المصريين هي بنايات شاهقة ولكن ألم يلاحظ ذلك الباحث محمد سمير عطا أن النقوش والرموز التي سجل بها المصريون تفاصيل حياتهم على أوراق البردي هي نقوش بحجم عادي صغير ,وأوراق البردي نفسها بحجم عادي صغير,مما يدلل على أن أحجامهم كانت عادية بحجمنا؟؟؟؟

فلو كان بناة تلك المعابد قوم عمالقة ضخام فلماذا سينقشون رموزا بحجم صغير لايتناسب مع أحجامهم؟؟
أضف إلى ذلك توابيت موتاهم''المومياوات'' هي بالحجم الطبيعي المماثل لأحجامنا وليست توابيت لعمالقة..أيضا غرف الدفن ''الجبَّانات'' الخاصة بهم هي غرف بالحجم العادي وليست غرفا أو جبَّانات لعمالقة.
فلماذا أغفل الباحث محمد سمير عطا كل ذلك وركز فقط على الأهرامات والمعابد والتماثيل؟
أنا أقول لكم لماذا؟لأن السائح الزائر لمصر ينبهر بالأهرام والمعابد والتماثيل أكثر من أي شئ,وتبقى راسخة في ذهنه بعد رحيله من مصر وعودته لبلده,إذن فلنطعن بهذه الأشياء حتى نوهمه بأن كل ذلك ليس من صنع المصريين!إنها مؤامرة على الحضارة المصرية بلاشك!!
وأنا أشكك في نوايا هذا الباحث ولعله مدفوع من جهة ما,والله أعلم.
بل إنه لمن دواعي السخرية أن يقوم الباحث محمد سمير عطا بعرض صورة لمعبد مصري قديم على مدخله تمثال لصقر بحجم كبير وأيضا صورة أخرى لكباش بحجم كبير رابضة أمام معبد آخر ويقول:أنظروا كيف أن حجم الصقر والكباش كبير وهذا دليل على أن بناة هذه المعابد عمالقة..وأرد عليه قائلا:لو سلمنا جدلا بأن بناة هذه المعابد كانوا عمالقة الأجسام,فهل على أيامهم أيضا كانت الصقور والكباش بهذا الحجم العملاق؟؟!!!
بالطبع لا.
إن مايدعيه الباحث محمد سمير عطا هو مجرد تخيلات طفولية لاترقى لمستوى التفكير العادي فمابالك بمستوى التفكير العلمي.
إن الباحث خياله واسع بعض الشئ,وليته معنا هنا فنبين له الحقائق التي غفل عنها في بحثه ليدرك بأنه أخطأ أخطاءا جسيمة ولا مجال هنا للترقيع.

محمد المبارك 	07-Oct-2008 12:00 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moemen (المشاركة 303455)
قال تعالى (وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ)صدق الله العظيم (الاحقاف:21).
أظن أن المسأله محسومه.الجميع يعرف أين الأحقاف,إنها فى شبه الجزيره العربيه وليست فى مصر (هذا بالنسبه لعاد الأولى)
.
طيب يا استاذي العزيز
هذا على فرض ان عادا الاولى هم اصحاب الاحقاف والثانية ثمود
على عيننا و راسنا
===============
لكن ما المانع من ان يكون اصحاب الاحقاف هم عاد الثانية يعني الافتراض الثاني اللي احنا بنتكلم عنه
و بالتالي يكون عاد الاولى هم بناةالاهرام .
ويمكن الراجل يستدل علينا بقوله تعالى "
{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى } القصص : 43
الآية لم تعيِّن لا اولى و لا ثانية
و لا الآية الثانية { أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى } طه : 128، وهي بتتكلم عن قصة موسى برضة .

وقوله عزوجل عن قارون الذي هومن قوم موسى على أرض مصر، :
{ إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ .. / .. / قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ } القصص :76- 78،

إذن قارون لم يتعظ بمين .
بمن هلك قبله من القرون، الأكثر قوة وجمعا وثراء ؟؟؟؟؟
و بعدين لما ييجي فرعون يسأل موسى يسأله عن الحتة دي برضة :
قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى / قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى / قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى / قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى } طه : 52،
أي يسأله عن أكثر ما يشغل بال الفراعنة، مين همَّا أولئك العمالقة الأقوياء الذين سبقوهم على أرض مصر وخلفوا تلك الأبنية المهولة ؟؟
يعني وحكاية القرون دي بتيجي دايما مع فرعون بالذات ليه
يعني ظاهر القرآن مع الراجل بتاع الموقع مش ضده

بِتاح 	07-Oct-2008 01:56 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك (المشاركة 303493)
يعني وحكاية القرون دي بتيجي دايما مع فرعون بالذات ليه
لأن فرعون هكسوسي ,أصله وأصل قومه من الجزيرة العربية وتحديدا من شمالها,وهم من العماليق بقايا قوم ثمود ولذلك سأل فرعون موسى عن مصير أجداده الذين أهلكهم الله من قبل في الجزيرة العربية وهم أقوام نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم وهؤلاء هم القرون الأولى..
ويرتبط ذلك إرتباطا وثيقا بما قاله مؤمن آل فرعون لقومه آل فرعون الهكسوس في الآية ٣١ من سورة غافر:
{وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ الأَحْزَابِ 30 مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِلْعِبَادِ 31}
يحذرهم أن يحل بهم ما حل من قبل بأسلافهم في الجزيرة العربية - قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم كأصحاب الأيكة وقوم تبع وأصحاب الرس.
إن هذه إضافة جديدة ودليل جديد يوضح أن فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا ولم يكونوا مصريين( تكرار ذكر القرون الأولى في قصة فرعون)

moemen 	07-Oct-2008 10:00 صباحاً
الحقيقه هى أن فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوس,ولم يكونوا مصرييين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك (المشاركة 303493)
طيب يا استاذي العزيز
هذا على فرض ان عادا الاولى هم اصحاب الاحقاف والثانية ثمود
على عيننا و راسنا
===============
لكن ما المانع من ان يكون اصحاب الاحقاف هم عاد الثانية يعني الافتراض الثاني اللي احنا بنتكلم عنه
و بالتالي يكون عاد الاولى هم بناةالاهرام .
ويمكن الراجل يستدل علينا بقوله تعالى "
{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى } القصص : 43
الآية لم تعيِّن لا اولى و لا ثانية
و لا الآية الثانية { أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى } طه : 128، وهي بتتكلم عن قصة موسى برضة .

وقوله عزوجل عن قارون الذي هومن قوم موسى على أرض مصر، :
{ إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ .. / .. / قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ } القصص :76- 78،

إذن قارون لم يتعظ بمين .
بمن هلك قبله من القرون، الأكثر قوة وجمعا وثراء ؟؟؟؟؟
و بعدين لما ييجي فرعون يسأل موسى يسأله عن الحتة دي برضة :
قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى / قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى / قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى / قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى } طه : 52،
أي يسأله عن أكثر ما يشغل بال الفراعنة، مين همَّا أولئك العمالقة الأقوياء الذين سبقوهم على أرض مصر وخلفوا تلك الأبنية المهولة ؟؟
يعني وحكاية القرون دي بتيجي دايما مع فرعون بالذات ليه
يعني ظاهر القرآن مع الراجل بتاع الموقع مش ضده
أهلا بك أخ محمد المبارك,,
لقد أثرت نقطه حساسه جدا فى القضيه برمتها.أتعرف ماهى تلك النقطه الفيصل فى هذه القضيه؟
إنها الحقيقه المدفونة عمدا.إنها حقيقة أن فرعون وقومه كانوا من الهكسوس من شبه الجزيره العربيه ولم يكونوا مصريين أبدا.
إنها النقطه التى من أجلها أنا هنا فى هذا المنتدى.إننى أسعى لإعادة كتابة تاريخ مصر كما يجب أن يكون.
أخى العزيز,لقد توصلت إلى هذه الحقيقه(أن فرعون وقومه هكسوس من شبه الجزيره العربيه)من خلال مناقشاتى مع الإخوه الكرام(فواز شمر,تحتمس الثالث و حمد التاريخ الأصيل)من خلال عرضى لموضوع يثبت بأن فرعون وقومه كانوا مصريين كما يعتقد أغلب الناس(بل جلهم),فإذا بى أفاجأ بالحقيقه فى التو واللحظه بفضل الله وأتراجع عن إعتقادى الخاطئ وأؤمن بالحقيقه كما جاءت فى القرآن,لتكون خطوه إيجابيه تاريخيه فاصله ستعيد كتابة تاريخ مصر وفقا لما جاء فى كتاب الله القرآن الكريم( كمصدر تاريخى وحيد صادق لايشوبه أدنى شك)
ولقد كتبت ثلاثة مواضيع فى هذا الأمر هنا على هذا المنتدى منتدى التاريخ,والذى أشكر القائمين عليه,وخاصة السيد/محمد موسى الشريف لإتاحته الفرصه للباحثين فى التاريخ لمناقشة قضايا تاريخيه حساسه فى تاريخ الأمه.
وإليك أخى العزيز روابط مواضيعى وأنت الحكم,تفضل:
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50971
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49427
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49856

محمد المبارك 	10-Oct-2008 11:42 صباحاً
قد اطلعت على المقال المذكور .
وهو جهدتُشكرعليه بارك الله فيك .
و لي عليه ملاحظات سأذكرها فيما بعد .

===============
ولكن كون الفراعنة من الهكسوس "العرب" لا يمنع من كون بناة الأهرام من عاد الأولى .
و هذا لا يبعُدكثيراً لوجود شواهد على ذلكعند بعض المفسرين .

و لا أدري كيف يكون قولنا أن العرب من الهكسوس سائغاً
و اذا قلنا ان بناة الاهرام هم من عاد المصريين كان ذلك سرقة للتاريخ .؟؟
============


يا اخوة انا لا اميل الى اي من القولين
و لكن استوقفتني كثيرمن المعطيات القرآنية و الشواهد الحضارية
التي تشد من أزر صاحب الموقع الاستاذ محمد سمير عطا

وسأقرب الموضوع أكثر فأكثر .


[

كثيراً ما تكون لدينا قناعات معينة ، ثم تضعف لدينا تلكم القناعات، و يتقوى ما يقابلها من الآراء.
فعلى سبيل المثال :
يكاد يُجمع الناس بعامَّتهم الآن على أن بناة الأهرام هم الفراعنة : و لكن من أين لنا هذه القناعة .
فمثل تلك القناعات ينبغي أن تستند على مصادر قاطعة من العقل أو النقل .
فالإيمان بوجود قوم عاد واجب لأنه من المعطيات القرآنية ، ولكن أين مساكن قوم عاد على وجه القطع هذا لم يرِد في الكتاب الكريم و لا في السنة المطهرة .
==============
فمن جهة العقل لا يوجد ما يدل على كون بناة الأهرام هم الفراعنة .
بل الأنسب أن يكون بناتُه قوم عاد الذين أعطاهم الله عز وجل القوة و زادهم في الخلق بسطة .
قال تعالى :
{اوعجبتم ان جاءكم ذكر من ربكم على رجل منكم لينذركم واذكروا اذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد قوم نوح وزادكم في الخلق بسطة فاذكروا الاء الله لعلكم تفلحون }سورة الأعراف - آية 69
كما أن الله عزوجل يبين لنا أن مساكن عاد ظاهرة على الأرض لا مغمورة بالتراب .
يقول الله عزوجل {وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم }سورة العنكبوت - آية 38
مما يدل على أن آثار قوم عاد ظاهرة نراها و تبين لنا ، بعكس منازل قوم لوط التي قال الله عز و جل:
{ و انكم لتمرون عليها مصبحين و بالليل أفلا تعقلون }سورة الصافات - آية 137 ـ 138 .
فذكر الله عزو جل اننا نمر بها و لكن لم يذكر أنها تتبين لنا واضحة .
=============
مع أن الله عزوجل حدد لنا علامات تبين لنا مكان مساكن قوم لوط تقريبا :
1ـ من أنها على طريق مسلوكة {و إنهما لبإمام مبين }.
2ـ و لكن لا يقيم عليها أحد { وإنها لبسبيل مقيم }.
=================
و لذلك فإن الله عز و جل ذكر ارسال موسى عليه السلام لفرعون بعد ذكره لما حل بتلك القرون الأولى
قال تعالى :
{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى } القصص : 43
ـ وقوله عزوجل عن قارون الذي هو من قوم موسى على أرض مصر، :
{ إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ .. / .. / قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ } القصص :76- 78.
ـ كما نجد أن فرعون يسأل موسى عليه السلام عمَّا حل بمن كان قبله من القرون الأولى :
كما في قوله تعالى "قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى / قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى / قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى / قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى } طه : 52،
======================
ـ فإن قيل فما بال قوله تعالى : {واذكر اخا عاد اذ انذر قومه بالاحقاف وقد خلت النذر من بين يديه ومن خلفه الا تعبدوا الا الله اني اخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم }سورة الأحقاف - آية 21.
و أخو عاد هو "هود" عليه السلام قلنا : ربما كانت عاد المذكورة هنا هي الثانية
ففي مصادرنا الاسلامية ما يدعم هذا القول مِمَّن يرى ان عاداً الاولى غير عاد الثانية التي سكنت اليمن ،و ان الاولى وصل سلطانها الى "مكة"
أقوال المفسرين :
قال الطبري في تفسيره: يقول الله تعالى: وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الْأُولَى [لنجم:50]. يعني تعالى ذكره بعاد الأولى عاد بن إرم بن عوص بن سام بن نوح وهم الذين أهلكهم الله بريح صرصر عاتية، وإياهم عنى بقوله: أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ إلى أن قال: وإنما قيل لعاد بن إرم عاد الأولى لأن بني لقيم بن هزار بن هزيل بن عبيل بن ضد بن عاد الأكبر كانوا أيام أرسل الله على عاد الأكبر عذابه سكاناً بمكة مع إخوانهم من العمالقة فلم يصبهم من العذاب ما أصاب قومهم وهم عاد الآخرة ثم هلكوا بعد.
اذن الاختلاف واقع بين المفسرين ـ بل وكذلك المؤرخين ـ هل هي عاد واحدة أو هما عادان؟ حيث ذهب بعضهم إلى القول الأول، واعتبر وصف الله لهم بالأولى لأنهم كانوا قبل ثمود. قال ابن زيد: قيل لها عاد الأولى لأنهم أول أمة أهلكت بعد نوح: وذهب آخرون إلى الثاني وهو أنها عادان.
قال الشوكاني في تفسيره: قال ابن إسحاق: هما عادان فالأولى هلكت بالصرصر والآخرى أهلكت بالصيحة.
ولعل الصحيح أنهما عادان، لما أخرج البخاري عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا عائشة ما يؤمنني أن يكون فيه عذاب، قد عذب قوم بالريح، وقد رأى قوم العذاب فقالوا هذا عارض ممطرناً.
قال ابن حجر في الفتح عند هذا الحديث: ظاهر هذا أن الذين عذبوا بالريح غير الذين قالوا ذلك... إلى أن قال: وهذا يحتمل لقول الله تعالى وأنه أهلك عاداً الأولى فإنه يشعر بأن ثم عاد أخرى، وقد أخرج قصة عاد الثانية أحمد بإسناد حسن، وبعد أن أورد محل الشاهد من الحديث قال: والظاهر أنه في قصة عاد الأخيرة لذكر مكة فيه.
والله أعلم) انتهى.
نعم هذا الحديث لا يدل على وجه القطع بتحديدهوية قوم عاد ، و لكن يدل بشكل غير مباشر على وجود "عادين" أولى وأخرى كما هو ظاهر اللفظ القرآني ، و أن عذابيهما مختلفان .
أقوال المؤرخين :
من المؤرخين الذين ذكروا أن قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وأنهم بناة الأهرام المصرية من يلي:
1- المقريزي ( كتاب الخطط )
2- المسعودي ( كتاب مروج الذهب )
3- سبط الجوزي ( كتاب مرآة الزمن )
4- ابن عبد الحكم ( كتاب فتوح مصر والمغرب )
5- الحميري ( كتاب الروض المعطار في أخبار الأقطار )
6- الكرماني ( كتاب تاريخ الكرماني ) / 7- النويري ( كتاب نهاية الإرب )
8- ياقوت الحموي ( كتاب معجم البلدان )
9- حمزة الأصفهاني ( كتاب تاريخ سني ملوك الأرض والأنبياء )
10- ابن فضل الله ( كتاب مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار )
11- ابن وصيف ( نقلا عن كتاب بدائع الزهور ) .. وغيرهم الكثير ..
قول الآثاريين المحدثين :
بالنسبة لعلوم الآثار المُحدثة فهي تقف على أرضية هشة أكثر مما يتوقع الكثير
واغلب ما يروَّج له من النظريات انما هو افتراضات مرسلة ، و التناقض فيها ظاهر .
واكثر ما يُصرِّح به الآثاريون تتم معالجته سياسيا قبل طرحه اعلاميا .
فعلوم الآثارقد صادرها الغرب مصادرة تامَّة و استغلَّها سياسياً بشكلٍ مبالغ فيه
و لا ننسى ما حصل لآثار العراق بعد الغزوالامريكي من سحق و تدمير ، تلكم الآثار التي ظلت آلاف السنين شاهدة على قمة الابداع و ذروة العبقرية .
و لا ننسى فضيحة بعثة الآثار الامريكية التي وجهت الى العراق و التي تبين انها تتبع مباشرةً لوكالةالمخابرات الامريكية .
و بالتالي فإنه لا يمكننا على أية حال الوثوق بالكثير من اطروحاتها ، إلاَّ ما قام عليه الدليل الملموس و البينة الظاهرة .
أما بالنسبة للآثار المصرية بشكل خاص فهناك عدة أمور تجعل المتلقي يتريث في تصديق كثير من تلك النظريات والفرضيات الغربية في هذا المجال :
1ـ أن التلاعب بالآثار المصرية ـ تداولا وقراءة ـ وصل الى حدٍّ لا يمكن بعده الوثوق بشيءٍ من كلامهم مجرَّداً دون أدلة ناصعة :
فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر :

أـ لا يوجد ما يدل على وجود شخص كان يقال له خوفو المنسوب له الهرم الاكبر على وجه القطع.

ب ـ تضارب المعطيات والنتائج التي يتوصل اليها اولئك الآثاريون ، بل يصل التضارب الى عدة اقوال حول شخص واحدمن الفراعنة أو أثر من آثارهم .

ج ـ أخناتون الذي ينسبون اليه اعتناق التوحيد لم يكن موحِّداً لوجود كثير من المجسمات و الكتابات التي تدل على ادعائه للألوهية

د ـ تأكد وقوع التزوير في كثير من النصوص الهيروغليفية على يدالآثاريين الغربيين منذ أيام حملة "نابليون " الشهيرة .

2ـ أن الفراعنة أنفسهم كانوا اكبر مزوري التاريخ والآثار ، فكان أحدهم إذا وجد أثراً قديما كتب عليه اسمه و أنه أراد به تخليد انتصاراتٍه المزعومة كما صنع رمسيس الثاني في كثير من الآثار المنسوبة له .

3ـ أن معرفة الغرب لمفردات اللغة الهيروغليفية لم يكن عن طريق عالم المصريات الفرنسي جان فرانسوا شامبليون كما يدَّعون بل عن طريق علماء الحضارة الاسلامية ، الذين توصلوا الى فك رموز الهيروغليفية قبل عالم المصريات الفرنسي جان فرانسوا شامبليون "صاحب اكذوبة حجر رشيد" بما يقارب الألف عام .
وعلى وجه التحديد على يد العالم العربي أبو بكر احمد بن علي بن قيس بن المختار المعروف بابن وحشية النبطي والكلداني الذي يرجح العلماء ولادته في منتصف القرن الثالث الهجري ، و ذلك في كتابه "شوق المستهام في معرفة رموز الأقلام" . والذي كان أول من فك رموز اللغة المصرية القديمة وميز أنواعها.
و مخطوطة كتابه المذكور تم نسخها عام 241 هجري، وكان أول من كشف عنها المستشرق النمساوي جوزيف همر وقام بطبعها في لندن عام 1806 وهذا ما يدفع إلى التأكيد على أن شامبليون لا بد وان يكون قد اطلع على هذه المخطوطة قبل ادعائه فك رموز حجر رشيد الذي عثر عليه بالقرب من مدينة رشيد شمال مصر، ولا أدري كيف يمكن مقارنة الأبجدية الرومانية الموجودة على احد واجهتي الحجر بالخط الهيروغليفي الموجود على الواجهة الأخرى مع أن الخط الهيروغليفي يقوم على رموز و صور للكائنات المختلفة .
والعالم العربي ابن وحشية كان مطلعا على العديد من اللغات القديمة المعروفة بزمنه ومن بينها الكردية والنبطية والفارسية والهندية وبلغ عدد الأقلام التي يعرفها 89 قلما بينها الهيروغليفية التي تضمنتها المخطوطة المعنية بالدراسة.

و الجدير بالذكر أن ابن وحشية "وضع في مخطوطته الأقلام القديمة وحروفها وما يقابلها من حروف باللغة العربية" ومن بين هذه اللغات إلى جانب الهيروغليفية اللغات المصرية القديمة مثل الديموطيقية والهيروطيقية والقبطية القديمة إلى جانب الآشورية والكلدانية والنبطية.
وابن وحشية مولود في ضواحي الكوفة وقد ورث عن والده ثروة كبيرة حرم منها وكان شديد الذكاء فاتجه إلى العلوم ومن بينها علوم اللغات القديمة وله العديد من الكتب،
حتى وصفه من جاء بعده مثل ابن النديم بالساحر لعلمه بالطلسمات والصنعة و خطوطالأقدمين وكتب عن حياته في تراجم أصحاب السحر والعزائم بسبب معرفته بالحروف القديمة إلى جانب ما كتب عنه في "الكيمياء" التي ترك فيها ما يقارب الثلاثين مصنفا إلى جانب ترجمته لكتب "عن الفلاحة النبطية" وكتاب عن المياه ترجمه عن الكردية إلى جانب عشرات الكتب الأخرى التي تشمل علوما أخرى مختلفة.
وكتابه الآن موجود في المكتبات وقداقتنيته ـ شخصياً ـ منذ عدة سنوات ، وكتبتُ عنه على هذا الرابط
:
www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84359 - 146k -
ممَّا يجعل المتلقِّي يتوجَّس من كثير من الاطروحات الغربية في تفسير الشواهدالفرعونية ، فإذ1 كان أساس هذا العلم أو الفن الآثاري وهو "كشف دلالة الهيروغليفية" مدَّعى و مسروق من الحضارة الاسلامية ، فليس من المنطقية أن يسلِّم بجميع اطروحاتهم بالنسبة الى جزئيات ذلكم الفن .
و لكن على العموم ، فلنتريث و لا نتعجل بالحكم حتى نطَّلع على هذا الرابط :
http://www.msatta.com/Aad.html
.
.[/quote]

ارجوان يكون هذا الطرح واضحا .
بارك الله في الجميع .

بِتاح 	10-Oct-2008 12:33 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك (المشاركة 303801)
ولكن كون الفراعنة من الهكسوس "العرب"
.....

و لا أدري كيف يكون قولنا أن العرب من الهكسوس سائغاً
من قال هنا بأن الهكسوس هم العرب؟
واضح أنك لم تستوعب الأمر جيدا.
كون الهكسوس من شمال الجزيرة العربية لايجعلهم عربا..
فاليهود مثلا سكنوا من قبل في الجزيرة العربية وهذا ثابت تاريخيا,ولكن هذا لايجعلهم عربا.
إن فرعون كان هكسوسيا ,أي من أصول آسيوية,ولم يكن مصريا.
بل أيضا خذ عندك:موسى ـ أم موسى وأخته ـ هارون ـ يوسف وإخوته ـ العزيز وإمرأته زليخة ـ هامان ـ قارون ـ شعيب وإبنتيه ـ آسية إمرأة فرعون ـ سحرة فرعون ـ جيش فرعون ـ جيش هامان ..كل هؤلاء لم يكونوا مصريين,والعلاقة التي تربطهم بمصر هي أنهم عاشوا فقط على أرضها عندما كانت محتلة من الهكسوس قبل أن يطردهم القائد المصري أحمس وينهي وجودهم (أي الهكسوس)في مصر.
من هم الهكسوس؟
الهكسوس هم قبائل رعوية بدوية غزت مصر غزوا بشريا عشوائيا غير منظم على شكل هجرات جماعية وموجات بشرية بأعداد ضخمة أكلت الأخضر واليابس في طريقها,وكانت كل قبيلة أو عشيرة هكسوسية لها قائد أو زعيم ولا يوجد تنسيق مشترك بين قادة الهكسوس,وربما كان هناك تنسيق وتحالف بين قائدين هكسوسيين مثل فرعون وجيشه وهامان وجيشه,إلا أنه في الغالب قد غاب التنسيق الكلي والإستراتيجية الموحدة بين زعماء الهكسوس,أضف إلى ذلك أنهم لم تكن لديهم عقيدة دينية راسخة تحركهم لإحتلال مصر..إنما الذي حركهم نحو مصر كان الجدب والقحط (أي الجوع)الذي أصاب موطنهم الأصلي الذي نزحوا منه..
وهم خليط من العماليق وبقايا قوم ثمود والأنباط وبعض الآراميين واليبوسيين والعموريين..كل هؤلاء أطلق عليهم الهكسوس.
ومنشأهم هو شمال وشمال غربي الجزيرة العربية(بمحاذاة خليج العقبة)وجنوبي بلاد الشام,هذه هي الرقعة الجغرافية التي تعتبر الموطن الأصلي للهكسوس.
أما زعماء الهكسوس وسادتهم فكانوا دائما من العماليق أو عاموليق ـ وإسمهم بالمصرية القديمة ''عامو'',والعماليق تعني الرعاة أو البدو المحاربين ولا علاقة للتسمية بالأجسام الضخمة العملاقة كما يتصور البعض..فالأخرى تعني العمالقة وحديثنا هنا عن عماليق أو عاموليق.
ولقد تميز العاموليق بإستخدام تقنية العجلات الحربية التي تجرها الخيول,لأنهم تعلموها من الآشوريين والبابليين عندما كانوا يعملون جنودا مرتزقة في جيوشهم,تماما كما عمل المناذرة والغساسنة مرتزقة لدى الفرس والرومان لاحقا.
المهم في الأمر هو أن العاموليق هؤلاء إستغلوا حالة الضعف السياسي في مصر وطمعوا في إحتلالها وأيضا للإستيلاء على خيراتها وأرضها الخصبة ومائها الوفير خاصة وكما قلت أن بلادهم مجدبة ذات مناخ قاس وقحط وندرة في المياة وقلة في وجود اللون الأخضر ,لون الخصب والنماء.
فقام كل زعيم من العاموليق بتكوين جيش خاص به,طبعا سادته ومحاربيه من العاموليق,وأما عبيده فمن عدة أجناس من العبرانيين أو بنو إسرائيل والعموريين واليبوسيين والأنباط وبقايا قوم ثمود والبدو الرحل..كل هؤلاء كانوا مرتزقة لدى العاموليق,وكلهم جميعا(العاموليق ومرتزقة جيوشهم)أطلق عليهم المؤرخون مسمى''الهكسوس''
والشئ الأول المشترك بين كل طوائف الهكسوس ـ سادة وعبيد ـ والذي كان يدفعهم لغزو مصر هو القحط والجدب وقلة الموارد في مواطنهم الأصلية,وأما الشئ الثاني المشترك بينهم فقد كان إنتماؤهم إلى سلالة سام بن نوح.
دخل الهكسوس مصر وإحتلوا دلتا النيل على شكل غزو عشوائي غير منظم غاب عنه التنسيق والبعد العقائدي,وطبعا في طريقهم,إرتكبوا الكثير من المذابح والإبادة بحق المصريين,ولقد دون المصريون ذلك في تاريخهم وكتبوا في آثارهم عن فترة الإحتلال الهكسوسي ووصفوا ماقام به الهكسوس من مذابح وتنكيل وتدمير وأكل للأخضر واليابس وصفا دقيقا.
وأما المصريون فقد نزح من نجا منهم من دلتا النيل في الشمال إلى مصر العليا في الجنوب أو مايعرف حاليا بصعيد مصر وتركز وجودهم بكثافة حول طيبة أو الأقصر حاليا.ومن طيبة بدأ المصريون القيام بالهجمات المضادة لتحرير بلادهم من الإحتلال الهكسوسي.
لقد كان الهكسوس يهدفون إلى إبادة المصريين تماما,ولقد وجد المصريون أنفسهم ولأول مرة في تاريخهم مهددون بالفناء التام كشعب!
وظهر قادة مصريون في طيبة خاضوا المعارك ضد الهكسوس المتركزين في الشمال حول أواريس أو ماتعرف حاليا بمدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية.ومن ضمن القادة المصريين الذين قتلوا في معارك ضد الهكسوس الغزاة كان ''سقنن رع''والد أحمس,و''كامُس'' الأخ الأكبر لأحمس.
إلا أن هذه المعارك المنفصلة لم تؤدي الغرض,حتى جاء أحمس وفطن إلى إستخدام نفس تقنية العجلات الحربية ـ سلاح الهكسوس ـ فحاربهم بها وإنتصر عليهم وأزال وجودهم نهائيا من مصر وخلد إسمه في التاريخ المصري.
بل إنه طارد فلولهم إلى بلاد الشام وشمال الجزيرة العربية.
أعجب الهكسوس بفكرة الإله الأوحد آمون رع فتبناها قادتهم,وقال أحد قادتهم ـ فرعون ـ مخاطبا قومه الهكسوس:ما علمت لكم من إله غيري.
لم تكن للهكسوس آثار تذكر,فلقد طمس الله على كل آثارهم عقابا لقائدهم فرعون على ظلمه وتجبره وكفره,إذ يقدم فرعون قومه يوم القيامة فيوردهم النار,بئس الورد المورود,بل وأورثه الله وقومه لعنة إلى يوم الدين.
أيضا فإن الهكسوس كانت حضارتهم قائمة على الطين المحروق أي الفخار.ولم تكن قائمة على الصخر والأحجار الجيرية كالمصريين,لذلك لم تصمد مباني الهكسوس وزالت,أما آثار المصريين فمازالت باقية إلى يومنا هذا.

محمد المبارك 	10-Oct-2008 02:40 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moemen (المشاركة 303808)
أخ محمد المبارك,لا أريد أن أعيد ماكتبته فى مشاركاتى السابقه فى هذا الموضوع,لندع الجدال فى هذا الأمر,ونترك الحكم للقارئ.
اخي العزيز مؤمن .
لا نريد اعادة
بل افادة .
و لكن لِيكن الحكم للقارئ ( ابتسامة) !!

moemen 	10-Oct-2008 07:48 مساء
لى ملاحظات منطقيه فى هذه الفرضيه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك (المشاركة 303818)
اخي العزيز مؤمن .
لا نريد اعادة
بل افادة .
و لكن لِيكن الحكم للقارئ ( ابتسامة) !!
لى ملاحظات منطقيه فى هذه الفرضيه التى تقول بأن عاد الأولى هم بناة الأهرام فى مصر لأن عاد الأولى كانوا ضخام الأبدان, حسنا:
1-
بما أن الله أهلك عادا الأولى فى مصر فيكون هناك إحتمالين بعد هلاكهم:
الإحتمال الأول أن الله أهلك عادا الأولى فى مصر عن بكرة أبيها بعد أن عصوا الله,ولم يبقى على أحد منهم,فماتوا جميعا ومات معهم سر بناء الأهرامات,وسؤالى هو من هم القوم الذين أتوا إلى مصر ووجدوها خالية من سكانها ووجدوا الثلاثة أهرامات وأبو الهول,فتعجبوا من بناءها كما نتعجب نحن الآن لأنهم يجهلون سر بناءها(مثلنا تماما),ولكن هؤلاء القوم الجدد(المصريين القدماء)أقاموا حضاره بعد ذلك آلاف السنين وبها الكثير من العجائب والأسرار(مثل سر التحنيط وسر الهندسه المعماريه وغيره)فهنا سؤال منطقى:لماذا لم نبنى نحن أهرامات ومعابد ونحنط موتانا ونفعل مافعله المصريين القدماء(لاتنسى أن المصريين القدماء بنوا أهرامات أخرى صغيره وبنوا تحفا معماريه,ولعل أعجبها ذلك المعبد الرمسيوم الذى تتعامد فيه الشمس مرتين فى السنه على وجه رمسيس الثانى.فهل بنى كل هذا قوم عاد الأولى الذين أهلكهم الله طبعا غير صحيح؟

الإحتمال الثانى :بما أن الله أهلك عاد الأولى فى مصر,إذن عاشت من بعدهم عاد الثانيه فى مصر أيضا خلفا لهم,وهذا غير صحيح,لأن عاد الثانيه وفق هذه النظريه قد عاشت فى الأحقاف البعيده جدا عن مصر.ومن هنا يستدل أن عاد الأولى لم تعش فى مصر بل عاشت فى نفس منطقة عاد الثانيه وهى شبه الجزيره العربيه وليس مصر.

ملاحظه أخرى :نعم لقد أعطى الله قوم عاد بسطة فى الجسم.أى أن أجسامهم أكبر قليلا من غيرهم أو ممن سبقوهم.ثم ماأدراك أن المصريين القدماء فى عصر ماقبل الأسرات لم يكونوا ذو أجسام ضخمه قويه أيضا,أليس هم من نسل آدم وآدم عليه السلام نفسه كان ضخما,يعنى هل سينجب أقزام ماعدا قوم عاد فهم أقرب إلى آدم.
أنا أعتقد أن جدى وجدك كانوا أوفر صحة وأقوى أبدانا مما نحن عليه,فمابالك بمن عاش قبل آلاف السنين فى البريه والطبيعه,أيكونون أقزاما؟ طبعا لا
لاتنسى أخى الكريم أن الإنسان بعقله يفعل المعجزات.
لقد لفت نظرى برنامج تلفزيونى منذ قليل عن إستئناس الإنسان للفيله فى الهند ونيبال,فخطر ببالى,لماذا لا يكون المصريون القدماء قد إستخدموا الفيله أو حيوانات عملاقه فى نقل الأحجار؟
وخطر ببالى شئ آخر عقلانى:لقد نزل فى القرآن أن الجن قد بنوا وأقاموا وعملوا مايشاء سليمان عليه السلام,بل أنظر كيف جاء أحدهم بعرش ملكة سبأ فى غمضة عين.
وهنا خطر ببالى سؤال:لماذا لا يكون المصريين القدماء قد سخروا الجن لبناء الأهرامات؟ فهذا أقرب إلى المنطق أيضا.
فليس لا بد لمن يبنى مبان ضخمه أن يكون هو نفسه ضخم,فمثلا هناك تماثيل ضخمه مبنيه فى حياتنا المعاصره بناها الإنسان الضعيف بدنيا القوى عقليا.إذن عقل الإنسان هو مربط الفرس وليس بدنه.لأنه لو كان البدن هو الفيصل لتقدمت علينا الديناصورات والفيله والأسود.ولكنه عقل الإنسان هبة الله الذى يصنع المعجزات ولا عاد ولا يحزنون.
فى رأيي أن صاحب النظريه أراد فرقعه إعلاميه أو له غرض آخر لايعلمه إلا الله.
أما ماذكرته من مؤرخين يؤيدون كلامه,فهناك مؤرخون أكثر منهم عددا أثبتوا عكس ذلك,فلماذا نستشهد بهؤلاء القله ونغفل رأى الأكثريه.

moemen 	10-Oct-2008 11:00 مساء
ماالذى يمنع أن يسخر المصريون القدماء عفاريت الجن ليبنوا لهم أهرامات أو مبانى ضخمه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المبارك (المشاركة 303268)
http://www.msatta.com/Aad.html
عندى سؤال واحد لهذا الباحث,سؤال واحد لا غير.
هل يؤمن الباحث بأن عفريت واحد من الجن قد أتى بعرش ملكة سبأ فى غمضة عين من اليمن إلى الشام بأمر من نبى الله سليمان عليه السلام؟
إذن إجابة هذا الباحث لا بد أن تكون نعم,لأن ذلك ثابت فى القرآن.
وهكذا إنتهت القضيه.
إذن ماالذى يمنع أن يسخر المصريون القدماء عفاريت الجن ليبنوا لهم أهرامات أو مبانى ضخمه,كما فعل نبى الله سليمان؟ماالعجيب فى هذا.
إحتمال وارد ومنطقى.
إذن لماذا يبدل هو التاريخ بدون دلائل قاطعه؟ هل مجرد باحث عن الشهره؟الشهره شئ جيد,ولكن لاتأتى هكذا,على حساب قوم بنوا أهرامات وحضارة عريقه,لمجرد أنه يبحث عن الشهره.وأنا ولله الحمد مستعد لمناظرته فى هذه القضيه هنا على منتدى التاريخ(بعد إذن المشرفين)أو فى أى ساحة حوار يريدها هو.

maria77 	10-Oct-2008 11:54 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moemen (المشاركة 303840)
لى ملاحظات منطقيه فى هذه الفرضيه التى تقول بأن عاد الأولى هم بناة الأهرام فى مصر لأن عاد الأولى كانوا ضخام الأبدان, حسنا:
1-
بما أن الله أهلك عادا الأولى فى مصر فيكون هناك إحتمالين بعد هلاكهم:
الإحتمال الأول أن الله أهلك عادا الأولى فى مصر عن بكرة أبيها بعد أن عصوا الله,ولم يبقى على أحد منهم,فماتوا جميعا ومات معهم سر بناء الأهرامات,وسؤالى هو من هم القوم الذين أتوا إلى مصر ووجدوها خالية من سكانها ووجدوا الثلاثة أهرامات وأبو الهول,فتعجبوا من بناءها كما نتعجب نحن الآن لأنهم يجهلون سر بناءها(مثلنا تماما),ولكن هؤلاء القوم الجدد(المصريين القدماء)أقاموا حضاره بعد ذلك آلاف السنين وبها الكثير من العجائب والأسرار(مثل سر التحنيط وسر الهندسه المعماريه وغيره)فهنا سؤال منطقى:لماذا لم نبنى نحن أهرامات ومعابد ونحنط موتانا ونفعل مافعله المصريين القدماء(لاتنسى أن المصريين القدماء بنوا أهرامات أخرى صغيره وبنوا تحفا معماريه,ولعل أعجبها ذلك المعبد الرمسيوم الذى تتعامد فيه الشمس مرتين فى السنه على وجه رمسيس الثانى.فهل بنى كل هذا قوم عاد الأولى الذين أهلكهم الله طبعا غير صحيح؟

الإحتمال الثانى :بما أن الله أهلك عاد الأولى فى مصر,إذن عاشت من بعدهم عاد الثانيه فى مصر أيضا خلفا لهم,وهذا غير صحيح,لأن عاد الثانيه وفق هذه النظريه قد عاشت فى الأحقاف البعيده جدا عن مصر.ومن هنا يستدل أن عاد الأولى لم تعش فى مصر بل عاشت فى نفس منطقة عاد الثانيه وهى شبه الجزيره العربيه وليس مصر.

ملاحظه أخرى :نعم لقد أعطى الله قوم عاد بسطة فى الجسم.أى أن أجسامهم أكبر قليلا من غيرهم أو ممن سبقوهم.ثم ماأدراك أن المصريين القدماء فى عصر ماقبل الأسرات لم يكونوا ذو أجسام ضخمه قويه أيضا,أليس هم من نسل آدم وآدم عليه السلام نفسه كان ضخما,يعنى هل سينجب أقزام ماعدا قوم عاد فهم أقرب إلى آدم.
أنا أعتقد أن جدى وجدك كانوا أوفر صحة وأقوى أبدانا مما نحن عليه,فمابالك بمن عاش قبل آلاف السنين فى البريه والطبيعه,أيكونون أقزاما؟ طبعا لا
لاتنسى أخى الكريم أن الإنسان بعقله يفعل المعجزات.
لقد لفت نظرى برنامج تلفزيونى منذ قليل عن إستئناس الإنسان للفيله فى الهند ونيبال,فخطر ببالى,لماذا لا يكون المصريون القدماء قد إستخدموا الفيله أو حيوانات عملاقه فى نقل الأحجار؟
وخطر ببالى شئ آخر عقلانى:لقد نزل فى القرآن أن الجن قد بنوا وأقاموا وعملوا مايشاء سليمان عليه السلام,بل أنظر كيف جاء أحدهم بعرش ملكة سبأ فى غمضة عين.
وهنا خطر ببالى سؤال:لماذا لا يكون المصريين القدماء قد سخروا الجن لبناء الأهرامات؟ فهذا أقرب إلى المنطق أيضا.
فليس لا بد لمن يبنى مبان ضخمه أن يكون هو نفسه ضخم,فمثلا هناك تماثيل ضخمه مبنيه فى حياتنا المعاصره بناها الإنسان الضعيف بدنيا القوى عقليا.إذن عقل الإنسان هو مربط الفرس وليس بدنه.لأنه لو كان البدن هو الفيصل لتقدمت علينا الديناصورات والفيله والأسود.ولكنه عقل الإنسان هبة الله الذى يصنع المعجزات ولا عاد ولا يحزنون.
فى رأيي أن صاحب النظريه أراد فرقعه إعلاميه أو له غرض آخر لايعلمه إلا الله.
أما ماذكرته من مؤرخين يؤيدون كلامه,فهناك مؤرخون أكثر منهم عددا أثبتوا عكس ذلك,فلماذا نستشهد بهؤلاء القله ونغفل رأى الأكثريه.

أنا متفقة معك وردودك تحاكي الواقع

ومن وجهة نظري أرى أن سر بناء الأهرامات آختص بها فئة معينة من المهندسين

وسرهم دفن معهم

أما عاد الأولى أظن والله أعلم هم سكان أطلنتس الجزيرة الغارقة ومن نجا منهم

آستقر بشمال إفريقيا خصوصا الصحراء الكبرى ( عندما كانت واحة خضراء)

فهم عاد الثانية ، وقد نشرت إحدى المجلات العلمية الأمريكية مقالا عن آكتشاف

أعمدة ضخمة في صحراء موريتانيا بواسطة الأقمار الفضائية

فلما سلط الله عليهم العذاب ، من نجا منهم آستقر بشمال إفريقيا وفئة أخرى

باليمن أو جنوب الجزيرة العربية



يذكر الله في هذه الآيات عاد الأولى :

{ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد * إرم ذات العماد * التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد} (سورة الفجر:6ـ8)

التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد ربما تشير هذه الآية إلى التطور العلمي الذي

ينقله العديد من المؤرخين عن قارة أطلنتس

, يقول تعالى (وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الأُولَى -50- وَثَمُودَ فَمَا أَبْقَى-51- وَقَوْمَ نُوحٍ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَظْلَمَ وَأَطْغَى-52- وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَةَ أَهْوَى -53- فَغَشَّاهَا مَا غَشَّى-54-).صدق الله العظيم


يقول الله عزوجل {وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم }سورة العنكبوت - آية 38

أي قد تكتشفونها من بعد وترون آيات الله في القوم الضالمين

وعاد الثانية :

في قوله تعالى:

{ فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل أوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم * تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم، كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين} (سورة الأحقاف:22ـ25)



إذن هذه الريح هي سبب ظهور الصحراء الكبرى والله أعلم

أرى أن الأنظار بدأت تتجه في السنوات الأخيرة صوب هذا الجزء من القارة
الإفريقية وأصبحت مشاكل في موريتانيا !!!!!!!!

وأصبحت جمعيات تدعو لإيجاد حل لآستقرار الطوارق المشردين في الصحراء!!!!!

أين كانت هذه الجمعيات من قبل ؟ الآن فقط تبين لهم ما يعاني منه الطوارق؟


يعني على رأي إخواننا المصريين " عشان يخلالهم الجو"

moemen 	11-Oct-2008 12:32 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maria77 (المشاركة 303851)
أنا متفقة معك وردودك تحاكي الواقع

ومن وجهة نظري أرى أن سر بناء الأهرامات آختص بها فئة معينة من المهندسين

وسرهم دفن معهم

أما عاد الأولى أظن والله أعلم هم سكان أطلنتس الجزيرة الغارقة ومن نجا منهم

آستقر بشمال إفريقيا خصوصا الصحراء الكبرى ( عندما كانت واحة خضراء)

فهم عاد الثانية ، وقد نشرت إحدى المجلات العلمية الأمريكية مقالا عن آكتشاف

أعمدة ضخمة في صحراء موريتانيا بواسطة الأقمار الفضائية

فلما سلط الله عليهم العذاب ، من نجا منهم آستقر بشمال إفريقيا وفئة أخرى

باليمن أو جنوب الجزيرة العربية



يذكر الله في هذه الآيات عاد الأولى :

{ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد * إرم ذات العماد * التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد} (سورة الفجر:6ـ8)

التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد ربما تشير هذه الآية إلى التطور العلمي الذي

ينقله العديد من المؤرخين عن قارة أطلنتس

, يقول تعالى (وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الأُولَى -50- وَثَمُودَ فَمَا أَبْقَى-51- وَقَوْمَ نُوحٍ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَظْلَمَ وَأَطْغَى-52- وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَةَ أَهْوَى -53- فَغَشَّاهَا مَا غَشَّى-54-).صدق الله العظيم


يقول الله عزوجل {وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم }سورة العنكبوت - آية 38

أي قد تكتشفونها من بعد وترون آيات الله في القوم الضالمين

وعاد الثانية :

في قوله تعالى:

{ فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل أوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم * تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم، كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين} (سورة الأحقاف:22ـ25)



إذن هذه الريح هي سبب ظهور الصحراء الكبرى والله أعلم

أرى أن الأنظار بدأت تتجه في السنوات الأخيرة صوب هذا الجزء من القارة
الإفريقية وأصبحت مشاكل في موريتانيا !!!!!!!!

وأصبحت جمعيات تدعو لإيجاد حل لآستقرار الطوارق المشردين في الصحراء!!!!!

أين كانت هذه الجمعيات من قبل ؟ الآن فقط تبين لهم ما يعاني منه الطوارق؟


يعني على رأي إخواننا المصريين " عشان يخلالهم الجو"
عندى ملاحظه أخرى فى هذه النظريه:-
يقول الله عزوجل {وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم }سورة العنكبوت - آية 38
حسنا,لقد تبين لنا فعلا مساكن قوم ثمود وهى موجوده الآن فى منطقة الحجر بالسعوديه,وبالإمكان البحث فى جوجل لرؤيتها,ورؤية البئر الذى كانت تشرب منه الناقه.
أما سؤالى الآن لصاحب النظريه الذى يقول بأن هذه الآيه تنطبق على قوم عاد,
أقول له,هل الأهرامات هى مساكن قوم عاد؟هل يعقل أن يكون قوم عاد قد بنوا الأهرامات واتخذوها مساكن لهم؟ بالله عليك,هل هذه الأهرامات تصلح لأن يسكن فيها بشر؟؟
طبعا لا. إذن الأهرامات هى قطعا لم تكن مساكن عاد, وإذن الآيه الكريمه لا تنطبق على قوم عاد كما زعم الباحث صاحب النظريه العبقريه والذى إستشهد بهذه الآيه.
ثم إن الأهرامات هذه عباره عن مقابر وليست مساكن. أيعقل أن يتخذ الإنسان المقابر كمساكن؟؟؟
ثم إن هناك ثلاثة أهرامات مختلفة الأحجام,وعلى حسب النظريه العبقريه سيكون قوم عاد ذوى الأبدان الضخمه قد بنوا الهرم الأكبر, أما الهرم الأوسط فيكون من بناه قوم أقل حجما من قوم عاد,أما الهرم الثالث فبناه من هم أصغر جدا من قوم عاد!!!أيعقل هذا.
أنا شخصيا أميل للرأى بأن المصريين القدماء إستخدموا نظام معمارى نادر يعتمد على إيحاء حركة النجوم والجاذبيه الأرضيه.
مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار أن معبد الرمسيوم هو نموذج متقدم لما بناه المصريين القدماء لجعلهم الشمس تتعامد مرتين سنويا على وجه رمسيس الثانى فى نفس الوقت من كل سنه.
فهل هؤلاء سيعجزون عن بناء الأهرامات؟
الإحتمال الثانى أنهم سخروا الجن لبناءها,وهذا حل منطقى,لأن الجن بنوا لسيدنا سليمان مايشاء.
ثم هناك ملاحظه أخرى, نعلم أن هناك أهراما مدرجه صغيرة الحجم بنيت قبل وبعد الثلاث أهرام,فمن بناهم؟ هل بناهم قوم أقصر وأصغر من قوم عاد ومن هم؟
ثم هناك تعليق على قوله تعالى "قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى / قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى / قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى / قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى } طه : 52،
وذلك حوار بين موسى عليه السلام وفرعون.
وأتساءل ,من أين فهم مقدم البحث أن القرون الأولى مقصود بها قوم عاد الأولى أو الثانيه فقط؟
أليس من الجائز أن تكون القرون الأولى هى الفتره التاريخيه من آدم عليه السلام إلى ماقبل نوح؟ماالذى يجزم بأن القرون الأولى هى الفتره التى عاش فيها قوم عاد تحديدا؟مادليله؟
ثم هناك نتيجة نستنبطها من الآيه الكريمه وهى أن كلا من موسى عليه السلام وفرعون يجهل ماحل بالقرون الأولى,لأن موسى قال(إنما علمها عند ربى)فهو لم يعلم أيضا. وهذا مادعى فرعون أن يسأل موسى عن شئ يجهله الجميع فى عصره,ألا وهى فترة القرون الأولى.
بينما فى آية أخرى نرى أن قارون قد علم ماحل بالقرون التى قبله فى قوله تعالى({ إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ , قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ } القصص :76-78
وبما أن قارون يعلم ماحل قبله من القرون,إذن أيضا موسى عليه السلام وفرعون وقوم فرعون يعلمون ماحل بالقرون من قبلهم,ولكن الجميع لايعلم ماحل بالقرون الأولى .
إذن لدينا فترتان تاريخيتان هنا:
الفتره التى يعلمها الجميع(وهى فترة القرون التى سبقت قوم فرعون ويعلمها الجميع وهى الفتره التى شملت الأقوام من نوح حتى فرعون ومنهم قوم عاد)وقد أخبرنا الله نحن المسلمون أيضا عنها .
أما الفتره الغامضه حتى الآن حتى علينا نحن المسلمون فهى فترة القرون الأولى (من آدم حتى قبل نوح)اللهم إلا حادثة قابيل وهابيل.
إنه واضح من إسمها القرون الأولى أى أنها فى صدر الحياة البشريه,قبل أن يدون التاريخ شيئاعن حياة البشر.
وفى إعتقادى أن الطوفان قد محى أى أثر للأقوام التى عاشت فى القرون الأولى.
أما عاد فقد أخبر عنها الله فى القرآن , بل وحدد مكانها.فالقرون الأولى لا تعنى عاد الأولى تحديدا,فربما كانت الأقوام من آدم حتى قبل نوح.
ثم إن هناك قضية أخرى لابد من الإتفاق عليها قبل الخوض فى قضايا تاريخيه أخرى وهى حقيقة أن فرعون وقومه لم يكونوا مصريين من أحفاد بناة الأهرام,بل كانوا من شبه الجزيره العربيه والذى أطلق عليهم مسمى (الهكسوس)
ولقد كتبت نظرية أثبت فيها ذلك وهناك موضوع بهذا كتبته هنا على منتدى التاريخ على الرابط http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50971

maria77 	11-Oct-2008 05:37 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moemen (المشاركة 303864)
عندى ملاحظه أخرى فى هذه النظريه:-
يقول الله عزوجل {وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم }سورة العنكبوت - آية 38
حسنا,لقد تبين لنا فعلا مساكن قوم ثمود وهى موجوده الآن فى منطقة الحجر بالسعوديه,وبالإمكان البحث فى جوجل لرؤيتها,ورؤية البئر الذى كانت تشرب منه الناقه.
أما سؤالى الآن لصاحب النظريه الذى يقول بأن هذه الآيه تنطبق على قوم عاد,
أقول له,هل الأهرامات هى مساكن قوم عاد؟هل يعقل أن يكون قوم عاد قد بنوا الأهرامات واتخذوها مساكن لهم؟ بالله عليك,هل هذه الأهرامات تصلح لأن يسكن فيها بشر؟؟
طبعا لا. إذن الأهرامات هى قطعا لم تكن مساكن عاد, وإذن الآيه الكريمه لا تنطبق على قوم عاد كما زعم الباحث صاحب النظريه العبقريه والذى إستشهد بهذه الآيه.
ثم إن الأهرامات هذه عباره عن مقابر وليست مساكن. أيعقل أن يتخذ الإنسان المقابر كمساكن؟؟؟
ثم إن هناك ثلاثة أهرامات مختلفة الأحجام,وعلى حسب النظريه العبقريه سيكون قوم عاد ذوى الأبدان الضخمه قد بنوا الهرم الأكبر, أما الهرم الأوسط فيكون من بناه قوم أقل حجما من قوم عاد,أما الهرم الثالث فبناه من هم أصغر جدا من قوم عاد!!!أيعقل هذا.
أنا شخصيا أميل للرأى بأن المصريين القدماء إستخدموا نظام معمارى نادر يعتمد على إيحاء حركة النجوم والجاذبيه الأرضيه.
مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار أن معبد الرمسيوم هو نموذج متقدم لما بناه المصريين القدماء لجعلهم الشمس تتعامد مرتين سنويا على وجه رمسيس الثانى فى نفس الوقت من كل سنه.
فهل هؤلاء سيعجزون عن بناء الأهرامات؟
الإحتمال الثانى أنهم سخروا الجن لبناءها,وهذا حل منطقى,لأن الجن بنوا لسيدنا سليمان مايشاء.
ثم هناك ملاحظه أخرى, نعلم أن هناك أهراما مدرجه صغيرة الحجم بنيت قبل وبعد الثلاث أهرام,فمن بناهم؟ هل بناهم قوم أقصر وأصغر من قوم عاد ومن هم؟
ثم هناك تعليق على قوله تعالى "قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى / قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى / قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى / قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى } طه : 52،
وذلك حوار بين موسى عليه السلام وفرعون.
وأتساءل ,من أين فهم مقدم البحث أن القرون الأولى مقصود بها قوم عاد الأولى أو الثانيه فقط؟
أليس من الجائز أن تكون القرون الأولى هى الفتره التاريخيه من آدم عليه السلام إلى ماقبل نوح؟ماالذى يجزم بأن القرون الأولى هى الفتره التى عاش فيها قوم عاد تحديدا؟مادليله؟
ثم هناك نتيجة نستنبطها من الآيه الكريمه وهى أن كلا من موسى عليه السلام وفرعون يجهل ماحل بالقرون الأولى,لأن موسى قال(إنما علمها عند ربى)فهو لم يعلم أيضا. وهذا مادعى فرعون أن يسأل موسى عن شئ يجهله الجميع فى عصره,ألا وهى فترة القرون الأولى.
بينما فى آية أخرى نرى أن قارون قد علم ماحل بالقرون التى قبله فى قوله تعالى({ إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ , قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ } القصص :76-78
وبما أن قارون يعلم ماحل قبله من القرون,إذن أيضا موسى عليه السلام وفرعون وقوم فرعون يعلمون ماحل بالقرون من قبلهم,ولكن الجميع لايعلم ماحل بالقرون الأولى .
إذن لدينا فترتان تاريخيتان هنا:
الفتره التى يعلمها الجميع(وهى فترة القرون التى سبقت قوم فرعون ويعلمها الجميع وهى الفتره التى شملت الأقوام من نوح حتى فرعون ومنهم قوم عاد)وقد أخبرنا الله نحن المسلمون أيضا عنها .
أما الفتره الغامضه حتى الآن حتى علينا نحن المسلمون فهى فترة القرون الأولى (من آدم حتى قبل نوح)اللهم إلا حادثة قابيل وهابيل.
إنه واضح من إسمها القرون الأولى أى أنها فى صدر الحياة البشريه,قبل أن يدون التاريخ شيئاعن حياة البشر.
وفى إعتقادى أن الطوفان قد محى أى أثر للأقوام التى عاشت فى القرون الأولى.
أما عاد فقد أخبر عنها الله فى القرآن , بل وحدد مكانها.فالقرون الأولى لا تعنى عاد الأولى تحديدا,فربما كانت الأقوام من آدم حتى قبل نوح.
ثم إن هناك قضية أخرى لابد من الإتفاق عليها قبل الخوض فى قضايا تاريخيه أخرى وهى حقيقة أن فرعون وقومه لم يكونوا مصريين من أحفاد بناة الأهرام,بل كانوا من شبه الجزيره العربيه والذى أطلق عليهم مسمى (الهكسوس)
ولقد كتبت نظرية أثبت فيها ذلك وهناك موضوع بهذا كتبته هنا على منتدى التاريخ على الرابط http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50971

يا أخي أنا لم أخالفك بل أتفق معك والأهرامات ليست من قوم عاد بل من المصريين

أنفسهم ، لكن المسألة والسؤال الذي يحير الكل من أين للمصريين بكل ذالك العلم

من كل المجالات ، فلا يمكن لأمة أن تتطور فجأة بدون أساس لذالك

فمثلا العرب قبل الإسلام كانت من أذل الأمم وأجهلها وبعد الإسلام وتوسعهم شرقا وغربا قاموا بترجمة العلوم اليونانية والفارسية وغيرها وطوروها وشجعوا العلماء
وظهرت أمة إسلامية قوية فكريا وثقافة وأنتجت العديد من العلماء عربا أو عجم

وكذا التطور الأوربي الذي نعيشه اليوم لم يأتي من فراغ بل مما تركوه المسلمين في الأندلس


وفي ردي السابق ذكرت أن قوم عاد ربما قد سكنو ا في الصحراء الكبرى وهم عاد الثانية أما عاد الأولى فهم سكان القارة الغارقة أطلنتس والله أعلم


ويبدو أن المصريين القدامى قد تأثروا بهم ، وظهرت الحضارة المصرية المعروفة بالبناء وتشييد الأهرامات و بعد ذالك ظهرت الحضارة الإغريقية المتأثرة الحضارة
المصرية وثم من حضارة إلى أخرى إلى يومنا هذا

moemen 	11-Oct-2008 11:16 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maria77 (المشاركة 303874)
فمثلا العرب قبل الإسلام كانت من أذل الأمم وأجهلها وبعد الإسلام وتوسعهم شرقا وغربا قاموا بترجمة العلوم اليونانية والفارسية وغيرها وطوروها وشجعوا العلماء
وظهرت أمة إسلامية قوية فكريا وثقافة وأنتجت العديد من العلماء عربا أو عجم
الأخت الكريمه , أصحح لك معلومه, فقد قلتى أن العرب كانوا من أذل الأمم وأجهلها قبل الإسلام,وهذا غير صحيح بالمره.
فالعرب أقاموا حضارات مذهله فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,لم يخلق مثلها فى البلاد بشهادة الله سبحانه وتعالى فى القرآن الكريم,لقد رفعوا ذات العماد قبل أن يرفعها الفرس أو الرومان أو اليونان.
و كانوا إذا بطشوا,فجبارين بالقوة.وتقدموا فى الصناعه فاتخذوا مصانع لتطويل عمر الإنسان(لعلهم يخلدون).
أما نحتهم للجبال بيوتا فما أروعه من فن حاذق متقن.
أما بناؤهم السدود والقلاع والقصور والعروش كعرش سبأ وغيره فهو دليل التقدم على مر العصور.
وسأضرب لك مثالا بسيطا ,فحديثا برغم التقدم فى كل العالم إلا أن كل العالم يطئطئ رأسه للعرب على استحياء,لأنه لم يفلح فى إبتكار أرقام حسابيه خاصه به,ولكنه مازال يستخدم الأرقام العربيه(9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0) التى إبتكرها أبو الأسود الدؤلى ومن معه من العلماء العرب المسلمين(هذا مثال بسيط)
دعك أختى الكريمه من هذه الصوره المشوهه التى رسمها الإعلام الغربى ضد المسلمين وخاصة العرب.
فالعرب المسلمين كانوا قبل الإسلام ومازالوا بعده بحول الله لهم وحدهم اليد الطولى على أعداءهم.لقد وهب الله للعرب مميزات لم يوهبها لغيرهم,واختار سبحانه وتعالى الأمه العربيه ليحملوا مشاعل الإيمان لينيروا الدنيا,فهل يختار الله أمة ذليله جاهله لحمل رسالته.
فالعرب وحدهم هم أصحاب الكرامة والعزة والإباء,والمرؤة والصبر والحلم والشهامه.
فلا بد من إحقاق الحق,ودعك من السماع للأبواق الغربيه الحاقده.

moemen 	12-Oct-2008 10:41 صباحاً
رساله للأخ محمد سمير عطا

الإخوه الكرام, لقد أرسلت بالأمس رساله إليكترونيه للأخ محمد سمير عطا على بريده الإلكترونى طالبا منه أن يعلق على ملاحظاتى حول موضوعه, وفى إنتظار رده.
وأنا من هنا أدعوه للمناظره حول هذه القضيه,وله أن يختار ساحة الحوار التى يريدها.
وهذا نص الرساله:
وعنوانها( لقد رددت على نظريتك)
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
أخ محمد سمير عطا, أعرفك بنفسى, إسمى مؤمن محمد سالم من مصر.أخى,لقد عرض أحد أعضاء منتدى التاريخ نظريتك التى تقول بأن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام,,ولقد رددت على نظريتك,ووضحت نقاطا كثيره,مما يبطل هذه النظريه جملة وتفصيلا.
إليك رابط الموضوع والمناقشات,نرجو تعليقك.
ووضعت رابط الموضوع أعلاه. فأنا فى الإنتظار,وأتوجه بشكرى لإدارة المنتدى لإتاحتهم هذه الساحه الحواريه.

محمد عطا 	12-Oct-2008 05:30 مساء
المنهجية والخطوات الاستراتيجية في البحث والرد

السلام عليكم جميعا
أنا محمد عطا
مؤلف بحث
" قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام منذ سبعين ألف عام "

لماذا ينتقد البعض البحث بدون أن يتموا قراءته للآخر ؟
فهم بذلك يضيعون الوقت بأنني أدعي أن غير المصريين هم بناة الأهرام رغم أن عنوان البحث أن قوم عاد كانوا مصريين
ويضيعون الوقت في أن قوم عاد كانوا باليمن رغم أنني أورت فصلا كاملا به أدلة أن ذلك تزوير متعمد ومن وراءه وسبب ذلك وأن قوم عاد كانوا بمصر !
أتعجب حقا ممن يزعم أن الهجوم على الفراعنة يعد هجوم على مصر ؟
ألم يفكر البعض لماذا أعرض اسمي للهجوم ؟ إلا أن يكون حق مطمور عمدا لصالح الأعداء !
كان من الممكن أن أكتب ما يعجب القراء وأنشد ما يطلبه المستمعون، فاتقوا الله واقرأوا البحث كاملا أولا ثم ردوا ردود علمية

لقد علمنا الله عز وجل عندما نتناقش في موضوع أن نركز على الأهم فالمهم
أولا الأدلة القوية فالتي تليها
ثم القرائن
ثم الشواهد ... إلخ.
علمنا الرحمن ذلك في حوار سيدنا إبراهيم مع المتأله نمرود
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَآجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رِبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِـي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } [البقرة : 258]
وذلك عندما أمر النمرود بالعفو عن سجين وقتل الآخر وادعى أنه بذلك يحيي ويميت ( رغم أن الموت غير القتل، فهناك من يقع من الدور العاشر ولا يموت ) فسأله سؤال قاطع بأن يأتي بالشمس من المغرب، فانتهى الموضوع من أوله

وفي موضوع قوم عاد هنالك مئات النقاط، ويمكن الخوض فيها والإجابة عليها كلها بما يؤكد البحث
لكن هنا سؤال رئيسي وأساسي لا يمكن تجاوزه أبدا:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

وللعلم، إن حل تلك المعضلة كفيل وحده بإنهاء الجدل تماما، وهو هل الفراعنة هم فعلا بناة الأهرام أم لا ؟
وبعدها يمكننا الانتقال لمحاور أخرى إن شئتم
أما التشتيت والكلام الكثير بدون حل تلك النقطة فهو عبث بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة
فحجم الحجارة آية بينة يجب أن نأخذها في الاعتبار والحسبان

وبانتظار من يرد على سؤالي بأسلوب علمي يقبله علماء الهندسة ويكون قابلا للتطبيق
وبعد أن نحسم تلك النقطة لصالح عاد أو الفراعنة ننتقل بعدها لمحاور أخرى

وشكرا،
محمد عطا

حمد التاريخ الأصيل. 	12-Oct-2008 05:46 مساء
مرحبا بالأخ الباحث محمد عطا سمير في منتدانا وبخصوص بناة الأهرام أو كيف بنى المصريين الأهرام بأحجار تبلغ مائة طن أنصحك يا أخي أن ترجع إلى النقوش المصرية القديمة ففيها توضيح لكيفية بناء الأهرام لي سؤال أخي حول بحثك وهو لماذا اخترت قوم عاد بذات بناة للأهرام لماذا لم تختر قوم ثمود وهم الذين كانوا ينحتون البيوت بأيديهم ،لا تنسى بالتالي أن المصريين من جنس حامي وقوم عاد عرب عاربة ومن جنس سامي وبالتوفيق.سأدع النقاش بينك وبين الأخ مؤمن الذي حقق اكتشافا باهرا حول حقيقة فرعون موسى وشكرا.

حمد التاريخ الأصيل. 	12-Oct-2008 05:49 مساء
هذا الرابط به مفاجآت كثيرة تثبت من هو فرعون موسى
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50971
للأخ الباحث مؤمن محمد سالم وفقه الله

moemen 	12-Oct-2008 06:07 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 303973)
السلام عليكم جميعا
أنا محمد عطا
مؤلف بحث
" قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام منذ سبعين ألف عام "

لماذا ينتقد البعض البحث بدون أن يتموا قراءته للآخر ؟
فهم بذلك يضيعون الوقت بأنني أدعي أن غير المصريين هم بناة الأهرام رغم أن عنوان البحث أن قوم عاد كانوا مصريين
ويضيعون الوقت في أن قوم عاد كانوا باليمن رغم أنني أورت فصلا كاملا به أدلة أن ذلك تزوير متعمد ومن وراءه وسبب ذلك وأن قوم عاد كانوا بمصر !
أتعجب حقا ممن يزعم أن الهجوم على الفراعنة يعد هجوم على مصر ؟
ألم يفكر البعض لماذا أعرض اسمي للهجوم ؟ إلا أن يكون حق مطمور عمدا لصالح الأعداء !
كان من الممكن أن أكتب ما يعجب القراء وأنشد ما يطلبه المستمعون، فاتقوا الله واقرأوا البحث كاملا أولا ثم ردوا ردود علمية

لقد علمنا الله عز وجل عندما نتناقش في موضوع أن نركز على الأهم فالمهم
أولا الأدلة القوية فالتي تليها
ثم القرائن
ثم الشواهد ... إلخ.
علمنا الرحمن ذلك في حوار سيدنا إبراهيم مع المتأله نمرود
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَآجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رِبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِـي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } [البقرة : 258]
وذلك عندما أمر النمرود بالعفو عن سجين وقتل الآخر وادعى أنه بذلك يحيي ويميت ( رغم أن الموت غير القتل، فهناك من يقع من الدور العاشر ولا يموت ) فسأله سؤال قاطع بأن يأتي بالشمس من المغرب، فانتهى الموضوع من أوله

وفي موضوع قوم عاد هنالك مئات النقاط، ويمكن الخوض فيها والإجابة عليها كلها بما يؤكد البحث
لكن هنا سؤال رئيسي وأساسي لا يمكن تجاوزه أبدا:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

وللعلم، إن حل تلك المعضلة كفيل وحده بإنهاء الجدل تماما، وهو هل الفراعنة هم فعلا بناة الأهرام أم لا ؟
وبعدها يمكننا الانتقال لمحاور أخرى إن شئتم
أما التشتيت والكلام الكثير بدون حل تلك النقطة فهو عبث بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة
فحجم الحجارة آية بينة يجب أن نأخذها في الاعتبار والحسبان

وبانتظار من يرد على سؤالي بأسلوب علمي يقبله علماء الهندسة ويكون قابلا للتطبيق
وبعد أن نحسم تلك النقطة لصالح عاد أو الفراعنة ننتقل بعدها لمحاور أخرى

وشكرا،
محمد عطا
مرحبا بك أخى الكريم وشكرا على سرعة إستجابتك,
أولا أخ محمد,شكرا على نصيحتك بكيفية البحث العلمى,ولكنى أقول لك( لكل شيخ طريقته)فأنا طريقتى هكذا كمحقق المباحث,فلكل طريقته حر فيها.
ولكى لانضيع الوقت,أطلب منك الإجابه أو التعليق على الملا حظات التى وردت بخصوص نظريتك هنا فى منتدى التاريخ.الملاحظات تجدها فى المشاركات السابقه هنا.
واعلم أنه بمجرد وجود شك أو خطأ واحد فى النظريه,فإنه يبطلها برمتها. تفضل,فى إنتظار ردك أخى الكريم.

محمد عطا 	12-Oct-2008 06:18 مساء
واعلم أنه بمجرد وجود شك أو خطأ واحد فى النظريه,فإنه يبطلها برمتها. تفضل,فى إنتظار ردك أخى الكريم.

الأخ مؤمن، اشكر لك اهتمامك وكلامك المهذب وأسلوبك الراقي
وأؤيد كلامك تماما بأن وجود شك أو خطأ واحد فى النظريه,فإنه يبطلها برمتها
لذا يبطل تماما أن الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام والمسلات والمعابد والتماثيل العملاقة لأنه لا قدرة ولا طاقة عندهم لنقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان، هذا أمر محسوم تماما لدي جميع مهندسي العالم، إذ لا توجد ولا نظرية مما افترضناها لصالح الفراعنة قابلة للتطبيق العلمي، هل يعقل أن أعظم مباني العالم تم بناءها بالحبال والثيران !

فقد لاحظت أنه لم يرد أحد على سؤالي في وقت تطالبونني فيه بالرد على أسئلتكم !
ووالله إن لي فيها ردود كثيرة جدا
لكن هل يعقل أن ننتقل من ركن أساسي لمحاور أخرى دون الفصل فيه ؟ خصوصا أن إمكانية نقل الفراعنة ورفعهم حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان يمكن حسمه بمنتهى السهولة لأنه علم هندسة، فلا فيه القيل والقال والاحتمالات والآراء ... إلخ.

رجاء أن تردوا علي علميا أولا كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان، بشرط أن يكون رد علمي هندسي يوافق عليه جميع مهندسي العالم ويكون بالفعل قابل للتطبيق العملي بأدوات وإمكانيات الفراعنة وليس باقتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

أو اتفقوا معي أنه عمل لا طاقة للفراعنة به ( وهذا يعني أن غيرهم بنوا الأهرام ) فننتقل لمحور آخر وأرد على جمسع تساؤلاتكم بلا استثناء واحد

وبانتظار ردكم جميعا
وشكرا،
محمد عطا

moemen 	12-Oct-2008 06:20 مساء
أنا لم أكتشف شيئا,فالقرآن موجود بين أيدينا منذ مئات السنين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمد التاريخ الأصيل. (المشاركة 303975)
هذا الرابط به مفاجآت كثيرة تثبت من هو فرعون موسى
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50971
للأخ الباحث مؤمن محمد سالم وفقه الله
شكرا لك أخى حمد التاريخ الأصيل.يا أخى أنا لم أكتشف شيئا,فالقرآن موجود بين أيدينا منذ مئات السنين.إن الله وحده هو الذى يثبت الحقيقه من كتابه هو جل جلاله,أنا فقط أشرت للآيات كدلائل كأى مسلم يستدل بالقرآن كتاب الله.

moemen 	12-Oct-2008 06:30 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 303978)
واعلم أنه بمجرد وجود شك أو خطأ واحد فى النظريه,فإنه يبطلها برمتها. تفضل,فى إنتظار ردك أخى الكريم.

الأخ مؤمن، اشكر لك اهتمامك وكلامك المهذب وأسلوبك الراقي
وأؤيد كلامك تماما بأن وجود شك أو خطأ واحد فى النظريه,فإنه يبطلها برمتها
لذا يبطل تماما أن الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام والمسلات والمعابد والتماثيل العملاقة لأنه لا قدرة ولا طاقة عندهم لنقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان، هذا أمر محسوم تماما لدي جميع مهندسي العالم، إذ لا توجد ولا نظرية مما افترضناها لصالح الفراعنة قابلة للتطبيق العلمي، هل يعقل أن أعظم مباني العالم تم بناءها بالحبال والثيران !

فقد لاحظت أنه لم يرد أحد على سؤالي في وقت تطالبونني فيه بالرد على أسئلتكم !
ووالله إن لي فيها ردود كثيرة جدا
لكن هل يعقل أن ننتقل من ركن أساسي لمحاور أخرى دون الفصل فيه ؟ خصوصا أن إمكانية نقل الفراعنة ورفعهم حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان يمكن حسمه بمنتهى السهولة لأنه علم هندسة، فلا فيه القيل والقال والاحتمالات والآراء ... إلخ.

رجاء أن تردوا علي علميا أولا كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان، بشرط أن يكون رد علمي هندسي يوافق عليه جميع مهندسي العالم ويكون بالفعل قابل للتطبيق العملي بأدوات وإمكانيات الفراعنة وليس باقتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

أو اتفقوا معي أنه عمل لا طاقة للفراعنة به ( وهذا يعني أن غيرهم بنوا الأهرام ) فننتقل لمحور آخر وأرد على جمسع تساؤلاتكم بلا استثناء واحد

وبانتظار ردكم جميعا
وشكرا،
محمد عطا
يا أخى,مالك وكيفية بناء الأهرامات,فهى ليست موضوع نظريتك.إن موضوع نظريتك هو (قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام) و أنا أقول أن ( قوم عاد ليسوا هم بناة الأهرام). إن كيفية بناء الأهرام موضوع آخر,سنناقشه لاحقا إن شاء الله.ولكنى أسألك: هل قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرامات قطعا؟ أم لا؟

moemen 	12-Oct-2008 06:49 مساء
أجبنى فقط بنعم أم بلا

أخ محمد,فى إنتظار إجابتك.
وسؤالى هو : هل قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام قطعا؟
أجبنى فقط بنعم أم بلا.

بِتاح 	12-Oct-2008 08:26 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 303973)
لكن هنا سؤال رئيسي وأساسي لا يمكن تجاوزه أبدا:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم
أهلا بك في الحوار الهادف البناء للوصول إلى الحقيقة أو جزء من الحقيقة.
من الواضح أنك من الباحثين الذين لايؤمنون بالغيبيات التي في القرآن الكريم ويؤمنون فقط بالماديات المحسوسة بدليل قولك ''بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم''
ولو كنت تؤمن بالغيبيات القرآنية لكنت قرأت تلك الآية العطِرة وفهمتها جيدا:
(وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا)
(علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم)
ولكنت آمنت بأمور أخرى غيبية حدثت مثل الإسراء والمعراج وإتيان الجن بعرش بلقيس ملكة سبأ وبمعجزات أنبياء الله.
على أية حال,أنت حر في طرحك وفي طريقة تفكيرك وأنا هنا سأحدثك بمنطق العلم والماديات المحسوسة.
أولا بخصوص بحثك:
لقد قرأته وشاهدت الصور التي فيه وذهلت جدا من عبارة''ما أكثرهم في صعيد مصر''تحت صورة لهيكلين عظميين عملاقين بجانبهما عاملين من عمال الحفر,وغيرها من صور الهياكل العظمية الضخمة.
ولكن ذهولي قد زاد عندما علمت بأن الصور هي لفنان إسمه إيرونكيت Ironkite قام عام 2000 بعملها بإحترافية بواسطة التصوير الرقمي وخدع الفوتوشوب أثناء إعداد لمشروع أركيولوجي في نيويورك بعنوان:Return to the valley of the giants العودة إلى وادي العمالقة..أي أن الأمر كله لايعدو شطحات من فنان ليس أكثر.
أنظر الروابط:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...keleton_2.html
http://www.worth1000.com/emailthis.asp?image=18978
http://www.hoax-slayer.com/giant-skeleton.html

حتى أن الصحف الهندية إدعت أيضا بأن هذه الصورة المفبركة fake image هي لإبن إله من آلهتهم الهندوسية!!!

أما بخصوص سؤالك سأجيبك بالتالي:
هل دخلت الهرم الأكبر؟هل رأيت كيف الممرات ضيقة؟إنها بالكاد تكفي لمرور شخص واحد حجمه كأحجامنا.
أما قولك بأن هذه هي فتحات للمجاري فهو حقا قول فيه إستخفاف بالعقول..لأنه لايوجد فتحات ومداخل أخرى للهرم غيرها..فهل كانت الأهرامات مكانا للمجاري الخاصة بقوم عاد المزعومين؟؟بالطبع لا.
إن التفسير المنطقي لبناء الأهرامات هو أن المصريين القدماء طوروا نظاما خاصا بالجاذبية الأرضية gravity ,ذلك العلم الذي نحن مازلنا نحبو فيه.

هنا فيديو للدكتور مصطفى محمود يجيب على سؤالك في حلقة ''لغز الهرم الأكبر'' من برنامج العلم والإيمان:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=W3v8u2lidvE
.....
ونصيحة أخوية:
عليك أن تتأكد من المصادر من معلومات وصور في بحثك.

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 12:46 صباحاً
هل إنتهت نظريتك المزعومه من أولها؟

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 303973)
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَآجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رِبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِـي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } [البقرة : 258]

فسأله سؤال قاطع بأن يأتي بالشمس من المغرب، فانتهى الموضوع من أوله
وأنا سألتك سؤال قاطع فلم تجبنى,فهل إنتهت نظريتك المزعومه من أولها؟

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 01:28 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 303973)
فاتقوا الله واقرأوا البحث كاملا أولا ثم ردوا ردود علمية

وأنت أيضا إتق الله واحترم عقولنا ولا تضع لنا صورا مفبركة لعمالقة لتؤيد بها بحثك فيصدقك الجهلة والغافلين وما أكثرهم.
إن صورا مفبركة كهذه تفقد البحث مصداقيته..والباحث العلمي يجب أن يتحلى بالأمانة العلمية والصدق في النقل.
ولكني على أية حال سأعتبر أن هذه الصور لم تكن موجودة أصلا في البحث أي أنني سأغض الطرف عنها.وأنتظر ردك على سؤالي بشأن الممرات الموجودة في الهرم ولماذا هي تكفي فقط لمرور شخص بحجم عادي كحجمنا؟
وسواء إذا كان بناة الهرم عمالقة قوم عاد أو غيرهم من العمالقة,فلماذا لم يبنوا تلك الممرات واسعة وعريضة لتتلائم مع أحجام أجسامهم الضخمة؟

محمد عطا 	13-Oct-2008 01:31 صباحاً
اخ بتاح أنت لم ترد على سؤلي كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة تزن مئات الأطنان ؟؟
فنرجو عدم التفلسف والتهرب ونرجو أن ترد مباشرة على سؤالي ولا تتهرب منه Ok ؟

أخ مؤمن، المفترض أن لي عمل ولست فاضي على الرصيف أجيبك فورا !!
وأنا الذي سألتك سؤال قاطع فلم تجيبني وتهربت
مرة أخرى وأخيرة: كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة تزن مئات الأطنان ؟؟

وعلى ما يبدو أنك لم تقرأ بحثي، أو قرأته ولم تفهمه !
كيف تقول لي مالي ومال كيفية بناء الأهرامات ؟
إن أساس بحثي كله هو كيفية بناء الأهرام هندسيا وواقعيا، وبناء عليه تكشف لي أن عمالقة قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام الحقيقيين، وأن الفراعنة لا يملكون القدرة ولا الطاقة ولا الإمكانيات على بناء الأهرامات
وأصل الموضوع هو هل الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام أم لا ؟
فكيف نتحدث عن أن غيرهم بنوا الأهرام ونحن لم نحسم أصلا هل بناها الفراعنة أم لا ؟
لماذا تريد تجاوز أهم نقطة وهي مقدرة الفراعنة على البناء ؟
لماذا هذا التهرب المريب ؟
القاعدة تقول: البينة على من ادعى
وأنا لم أدعي أولا أن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام، وإنما علماء الآثار ادعوا أولا أن الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام وأنتم صدقتموهم عميانا بلا أدلة علمية هندسية مؤيدة
فلتوضحوا لنا إذن هل يمكن للفراعنة حمل تلك الحجارة الثقيلة جدا أم لا ؟
كيف تسألني سؤال تريد به القفز على عشرات الحقائق الهامة ؟ أنت رد علي أولا هل أنت مؤمن بأن الفراعنة بنوا الأهرام أم لا ؟ وكيف ؟
عندئذ سأرد على سؤالك ! وأعتقد أن طلبي بسيط للغاية، وإلا فلماذا تتهرب من سؤالي لك بهذا الأسلوب ؟؟
أنا عن نفسي بحثي منشور بالكامل أتمنى أن تقرأه قبل التعليق، فلا تتهرب من سؤالي ورد أنت علي أولا، فتهربك من أهم سؤال سينهي نقاشي معك، ولا يعني إلا أنك عاجز عن الرد الذي تؤمن به بأن الفراعنة هم البناة
سؤالي واضح وصريح ومباشر ومححد وهو: هل تؤمن بأن الفراعنة بنوا الأهرام أم لا ؟ وما الدليل العلمي العملي الهندسي على ذلك، رد على سؤالي أولا يا مؤمن ولا تتهرب حتى أشعر أنني أتحدث مع مثقف له ترتيب ومنهج في الحوار

محمد عطا 	13-Oct-2008 01:43 صباحاً
نداء لجميع من يتابعون ذلك الحوار:
إن المشككين في بحث قوم عاد يتهربون تماما من الرد على سؤالي
ويحاولون فتح مواضيع أخرى لتغطية ذلك التهرب المريب والمريع
ووالله لي عليها جميعا ردود مفحمة جدا تؤكد صدق بحث أن عمالقة قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام منذ سبعين ألف عام ( ولا أدري لماذا يحزنون لهذه الدرجة أن يكون البناة مصريون أيضا وذوي حضارة موغلة في القدم )
المهم أنني لن أستمر في الحوار طالما تهربوا من السؤال الرئيسي والأساسي وهو:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي هندسي قابل للتطبيق، وبما توافر بالفعل مع الفراعنة من إمكانيات مع عدم افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم
فإن أجابوا رد منطقي هندسي قابل للتطبيق فسأكمل معهم الحوار
وإن تهربوا ودخلوا في نقاط أخرى فسأمتنع عن إضاعة وقتي معهم
ويا ريت يعرفوا يجاوبوا كيف نقل ورفع الفراعنة تلك الحجارة
{ وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَـئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ } [الأعراف : 179]
مع خالص تحياتي للجميع،
محمد عطا
www.msatta.com
وشكرا،

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 01:43 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304015)
اخ بتاح أنت لم ترد على سؤلي كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة تزن مئات الأطنان ؟؟
فنرجو عدم التفلسف والتهرب ونرجو أن ترد مباشرة على سؤالي ولا تتهرب منه Ok ؟

أخ مؤمن، المفترض أن لي عمل ولست فاضي على الرصيف أجيبك فورا !!
وأنا الذي سألتك سؤال قاطع فلم تجيبني وتهربت
مرة أخرى وأخيرة: كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة تزن مئات الأطنان ؟؟

وعلى ما يبدو أنك لم تقرأ بحثي، أو قرأته ولم تفهمه !
كيف تقول لي مالي ومال كيفية بناء الأهرامات ؟
إن أساس بحثي كله هو كيفية بناء الأهرام هندسيا وواقعيا، وبناء عليه تكشف لي أن عمالقة قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام الحقيقيين، وأن الفراعنة لا يملكون القدرة ولا الطاقة ولا الإمكانيات على بناء الأهرامات
وأصل الموضوع هو هل الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام أم لا ؟
فكيف نتحدث عن أن غيرهم بنوا الأهرام ونحن لم نحسم أصلا هل بناها الفراعنة أم لا ؟
لماذا تريد تجاوز أهم نقطة وهي مقدرة الفراعنة على البناء ؟
لماذا هذا التهرب المريب ؟
القاعدة تقول: البينة على من ادعى
وأنا لم أدعي أولا أن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام، وإنما علماء الآثار ادعوا أولا أن الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام وأنتم صدقتموهم عميانا بلا أدلة علمية هندسية مؤيدة
فلتوضحوا لنا إذن هل يمكن للفراعنة حمل تلك الحجارة الثقيلة جدا أم لا ؟
كيف تسألني سؤال تريد به القفز على عشرات الحقائق الهامة ؟ أنت رد علي أولا هل أنت مؤمن بأن الفراعنة بنوا الأهرام أم لا ؟ وكيف ؟
عندئذ سأرد على سؤالك ! وأعتقد أن طلبي بسيط للغاية، وإلا فلماذا تتهرب من سؤالي لك بهذا الأسلوب ؟؟
أنا عن نفسي بحثي منشور بالكامل أتمنى أن تقرأه قبل التعليق، فلا تتهرب من سؤالي ورد أنت علي أولا، فتهربك من أهم سؤال سينهي نقاشي معك، ولا يعني إلا أنك عاجز عن الرد الذي تؤمن به بأن الفراعنة هم البناة
سؤالي واضح وصريح ومباشر ومححد وهو: هل تؤمن بأن الفراعنة بنوا الأهرام أم لا ؟ وما الدليل العلمي العملي الهندسي على ذلك، رد على سؤالي أولا يا مؤمن ولا تتهرب حتى أشعر أنني أتحدث مع مثقف له ترتيب ومنهج في الحوار
الآن أنا أسألك أمام الناس,وسألتك من قبل ولم ترد.هل قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام قطعا؟نعم؟ أم لا؟ أجب حتى لانضيع وقتنا.

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 01:48 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304017)
نداء لجميع من يتابعون ذلك الحوار:
إن المشككين في بحث قوم عاد يتهربون تماما من الرد على سؤالي
ويحاولون فتح مواضيع أخرى لتغطية ذلك التهرب المريب والمريع
ووالله لي عليها جميعا ردود مفحمة جدا تؤكد صدق بحث أن عمالقة قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام منذ سبعين ألف عام ( ولا أدري لماذا يحزنون لهذه الدرجة أن يكون البناة مصريون أيضا وذوي حضارة موغلة في القدم )
المهم أنني لن أستمر في الحوار طالما تهربوا من السؤال الرئيسي والأساسي وهو:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي هندسي قابل للتطبيق، وبما توافر بالفعل مع الفراعنة من إمكانيات مع عدم افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم
فإن أجابوا رد منطقي هندسي قابل للتطبيق فسأكمل معهم الحوار
وإن تهربوا ودخلوا في نقاط أخرى فسأمتنع عن إضاعة وقتي معهم
ويا ريت يعرفوا يجاوبوا كيف نقل ورفع الفراعنة تلك الحجارة
{ وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَـئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ } [الأعراف : 179]
مع خالص تحياتي للجميع،
محمد عطا
www.msatta.com
وشكرا،
أنا لا أفتح معك مواضيع أخرى.أنا سألتك فى عنوان نظريتك المزعومه,وسؤالى واضح وهو لب نظريتك التى تزعمها. هل قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام قطعا؟ أجب بنعم أو لا.ماالمشكله فى هذا.قلت لك سنأتى لكيفية بناء الأهرامات طوبه طوبه,ولكن أجبنى الآن.

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 02:07 صباحاً
هل لديك الشجاعه الكافيه لتجيبنى

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304017)
نداء لجميع من يتابعون ذلك الحوار:
إن المشككين في بحث قوم عاد يتهربون تماما من الرد على سؤالي
ويحاولون فتح مواضيع أخرى لتغطية ذلك التهرب المريب والمريع
ووالله لي عليها جميعا ردود مفحمة جدا تؤكد صدق بحث أن عمالقة قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام منذ سبعين ألف عام ( ولا أدري لماذا يحزنون لهذه الدرجة أن يكون البناة مصريون أيضا وذوي حضارة موغلة في القدم )
المهم أنني لن أستمر في الحوار طالما تهربوا من السؤال الرئيسي والأساسي وهو:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي هندسي قابل للتطبيق، وبما توافر بالفعل مع الفراعنة من إمكانيات مع عدم افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم
فإن أجابوا رد منطقي هندسي قابل للتطبيق فسأكمل معهم الحوار
وإن تهربوا ودخلوا في نقاط أخرى فسأمتنع عن إضاعة وقتي معهم
ويا ريت يعرفوا يجاوبوا كيف نقل ورفع الفراعنة تلك الحجارة
{ وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَـئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ } [الأعراف : 179]
مع خالص تحياتي للجميع،
محمد عطا
www.msatta.com
وشكرا،
هل لديك الشجاعه الكافيه لتجيبنى عن سؤالى الوحيد لك,هل قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام قطعا,أم لا؟
أليس هذا السؤال متعلق بعنوان نظريتك المزعومه؟أجبنى إذن

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 08:47 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304015)
اخ بتاح أنت لم ترد على سؤلي كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة تزن مئات الأطنان ؟؟
فنرجو عدم التفلسف والتهرب ونرجو أن ترد مباشرة على سؤالي ولا تتهرب منه Ok ؟
لقد تم دحر بحثك وإسقاطه أرضا من أول جولة بالضربة القاضية بعد أن تم بحمد الله إكتشاف أمر الصور المفبركة لإيرونكيت والتي زعمت بأنها لقوم عاد.
هيا دافع عن نفسك أمام الناس بشأن تلك الصور المفبركة..وأجب على سؤالي بشأن ممرات الهرم..
....
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..لقد أجبتك إجابة مباشرة وهي أن قدماء المصريين طوروا تقنية عالية لإستخدام الجاذبية الأرضية gravity في رفع تلك الأحجار الضخمة..وهذه التقنية لم نصل نحن لها بعد.
وحتى لو فرضنا جدلا بأن عمالقة ما بنوا الأهرامات,فهم أيضا إستخدموا فكرة ال gravity ولم يرفعوا الأحجار بأيديهم كما تظن أنت وتريد أن تقول ذلك للناس.
ألا تكفيك هذه الإجابة؟
.....
ثم أنك تغفل نقطة هامة جدا,وهي أن الأهرامات كانت مغطاة بطبقة من النقوش المصرية تماما كنقوش المعابد والمسلات والبرديات وتوابيت المومياوات والتماثيل الصغيرة وكانت طبقة ذهبية زالت بفعل المخربين والمتعصبين المسيحيين الذين خربوا كثيرا من آثار مصر وخاصة الآثار الظاهرة للعيان,فشوهوا التماثيل وحاولوا طمس وجوه الكثير من هذه التماثيل بل وقتلوا الكثير من كهنة المعابد المصرية وكل من يؤمن بالعقيدة المصرية القديمة وبالإله آمون , وأيضا قتلوا كل من يؤمن بالفلسفة اليونانية ومن يتحدث بها بدعوى أنه مهرطق كحادثة قتل هيباتيا Hypatia (باليونانية: Υπατία) الفيلسوفة اليونانية وعالمة الرياضيات وهدموا السيرابيوم في الإسكندرية.
.....
أما بحثك فكان عنوانه''قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام'' وليس''كيف بنيت الأهرامات؟''
وهنا أسألك: من أين جئت بمعلومات عن قوم عاد؟أليس من القرآن الكريم؟
إذن لماذا لا تؤمن بالغيبيات الأخرى التي في القرآن الكريم ولا تسأل عن دليل علمي بحت كتفسير لها كالإسراء والمعراج وإتيان الجن بعرش بلقيس وبمعجزات الأنبياء الأخرى؟؟؟
أم أنك تؤمن فقط ببعض القرآن ولا تؤمن به كله؟
قال الله تعالى: ''علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم''
وقال أيضا: ''وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا''
نحن أوتينا قليلا من العلم,فما بالك بالعلم كله؟
أما لماذا لم نؤت العلم كله فهذا لحكمة لايعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى,فربما لو أوتينا العلم كله لأفسدنا في الأرض كما فعلت أقوام أخرى سابقة لنا آتاهم الله علما أكثر منا وزادهم في الخلق بسطة فطغوا وتجبروا وعصوا وكفروا فأهلكهم الله.
....
أين عقلك؟
لقد ذكر الله تعالى إسم مصر أكثر من مرة في القرآن الكريم ولكنه لم يقرن ذكر مصر بقوم عاد ولو في مرة واحدة,ولو كان قوم عاد عاشوا بمصر لذكر الله لنا ذلك.
أما عن سؤال فرعون لموسى ''قال فما بال القرون الأولى'' فقد أجبت من قبل عن هذه النقطة ووضحت بأن فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا من شمال الجزيرة العربية وجنوب بلاد الشام وفرعون الهكسوسي سأل موسى العبراني عن أقوام أخرى هلكت في الجزيرة العربية وجنوب بلاد الشام التي ينحدر منهما فرعون وقومه الهكسوس كأقوام نوح وعاد وثمود ولوط وأصحاب الأيكة وقوم تبع وأصحاب الرس وقوم النمرود.
.....
عودة إلى بحثك,أقول:
ما الذي يجعل العمالقة ينقشون على أوراق بردي صغيرة بحجم أوراقنا الحالية؟ وما الذي يجعلهم يصنعون تماثيلا صغيرة وأثاثا صغيرا وتوابيت مومياوات صغيرة بحجمنا بينما هم كانوا عمالقة على حد زعمك؟؟أليس هذا كله دليل واضح على أن المصريين القدماء الذين كانت أحجامهم كأحجامنا هم الذين بنوا وشيدوا كل آثار الحضارة المصرية وليس العمالقة كما زعمت في بحثك ذي الصور المفبركة؟
.....
عموما وعلى أية حال أنا لاتهمني إجابتك لأنه من الواضح أنك لاتسعى للحقيقة وتجاهلت تعليقي السابق وتجاهلت سؤالي السابق بشأن ممرات الهرم وأجبت فقط بالصراخ والمراوغة وكلما واجهناك ببطلان بحثك تحاول التملص وتغيير دفة النقاش وتغطي على ذلك بالصراخ تحت شعار'' خدوهم بالصوت''!!!
وعليه فلن أعبأ بصراخك,أصرخ كما شئت..فأنا يهمني في المقام الأول إيصال الحقيقة للقارئ وبيان بطلان بحثك ونظريتك المزعومة.
إنتهى.

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 09:07 صباحاً
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304017)
{ وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَـئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ } [الأعراف : 179]
الضالون المضلون بحق هم هؤلاء عديمي الأمانة العلمية والمصداقية,الذين يخدعون الناس ويضعون صورا مفبركة يبنون عليها أبحاثا باطلة ونظريات كاذبة,وبهؤلاء الضالين المضلين تُسَعَّر جهنم.

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 10:16 صباحاً
إنه الكبر الذى يضل الإنسان و يقوده إلى طريق مسدود أعاذنا الله منه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بِتاح (المشاركة 304033)
كُف عن الصراخ أيها العطا..
لقد تم دحر بحثك وإسقاطه أرضا من أول جولة بالضربة القاضية بعد أن تم بحمد الله إكتشاف أمر الصور المفبركة لإيرونكيت والتي زعمت بأنها لقوم عاد.
هيا دافع عن نفسك أمام الناس بشأن تلك الصور المفبركة..وأجب على سؤالي بشأن ممرات الهرم..
....
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..لقد أجبتك إجابة مباشرة وهي أن قدماء المصريين طوروا تقنية عالية لإستخدام الجاذبية الأرضية gravity في رفع تلك الأحجار الضخمة..وهذه التقنية لم نصل نحن لها بعد.
وحتى لو فرضنا جدلا بأن عمالقة ما بنوا الأهرامات,فهم أيضا إستخدموا فكرة ال gravity ولم يرفعوا الأحجار بأيديهم كما تظن أنت وتريد أن تقول ذلك للناس.
ألا تكفيك هذه الإجابة؟
.....
ثم أنك تغفل نقطة هامة جدا,وهي أن الأهرامات كانت مغطاة بطبقة من النقوش المصرية تماما كنقوش المعابد والمسلات والبرديات وتوابيت المومياوات والتماثيل الصغيرة وكانت طبقة ذهبية زالت بفعل المخربين والمتعصبين المسيحيين الذين خربوا كثيرا من آثار مصر وخاصة الآثار الظاهرة للعيان,فشوهوا التماثيل وحاولوا طمس وجوه الكثير من هذه التماثيل بل وقتلوا الكثير من كهنة المعابد المصرية وكل من يؤمن بالعقيدة المصرية القديمة وبالإله آمون , وأيضا قتلوا كل من يؤمن بالفلسفة اليونانية ومن يتحدث بها بدعوى أنه مهرطق كحادثة قتل هيباتيا Hypatia (باليونانية: Υπατία) الفيلسوفة اليونانية وعالمة الرياضيات وهدموا السيرابيوم في الإسكندرية.
.....
أما بحثك فكان عنوانه''قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام'' وليس''كيف بنيت الأهرامات؟''
وهنا أسألك: من أين جئت بمعلومات عن قوم عاد؟أليس من القرآن الكريم؟
إذن لماذا لا تؤمن بالغيبيات الأخرى التي في القرآن الكريم ولا تسأل عن دليل علمي بحت كتفسير لها كالإسراء والمعراج وإتيان الجن بعرش بلقيس وبمعجزات الأنبياء الأخرى؟؟؟
أم أنك تؤمن فقط ببعض القرآن ولا تؤمن به كله؟
قال الله تعالى: ''علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم''
وقال أيضا: ''وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا''
نحن أوتينا قليلا من العلم,فما بالك بالعلم كله؟
أما لماذا لم نؤت العلم كله فهذا لحكمة لايعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى,فربما لو أوتينا العلم كله لأفسدنا في الأرض كما فعلت أقوام أخرى سابقة لنا آتاهم الله علما أكثر منا وزادهم في الخلق بسطة فطغوا وتجبروا وعصوا وكفروا فأهلكهم الله.
....
أين عقلك؟
لقد ذكر الله تعالى إسم مصر أكثر من مرة في القرآن الكريم ولكنه لم يقرن ذكر مصر بقوم عاد ولو في مرة واحدة,ولو كان قوم عاد عاشوا بمصر لذكر الله لنا ذلك.
أما عن سؤال فرعون لموسى ''قال فما بال القرون الأولى'' فقد أجبت من قبل عن هذه النقطة ووضحت بأن فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا من شمال الجزيرة العربية وجنوب بلاد الشام وفرعون الهكسوسي سأل موسى العبراني عن أقوام أخرى هلكت في الجزيرة العربية وجنوب بلاد الشام التي ينحدر منهما فرعون وقومه الهكسوس كأقوام نوح وعاد وثمود ولوط وأصحاب الأيكة وقوم تبع وأصحاب الرس وقوم النمرود.
.....
عودة إلى بحثك,أقول:
ما الذي يجعل العمالقة ينقشون على أوراق بردي صغيرة بحجم أوراقنا الحالية؟ وما الذي يجعلهم يصنعون تماثيلا صغيرة وأثاثا صغيرا وتوابيت مومياوات صغيرة بحجمنا بينما هم كانوا عمالقة على حد زعمك؟؟أليس هذا كله دليل واضح على أن المصريين القدماء الذين كانت أحجامهم كأحجامنا هم الذين بنوا وشيدوا كل آثار الحضارة المصرية وليس العمالقة كما زعمت في بحثك ذي الصور المفبركة؟
.....
عموما وعلى أية حال أنا لاتهمني إجابتك لأنه من الواضح أنك لاتسعى للحقيقة وتجاهلت تعليقي السابق وتجاهلت سؤالي السابق بشأن ممرات الهرم وأجبت فقط بالصراخ والمراوغة وكلما واجهناك ببطلان بحثك تحاول التملص وتغيير دفة النقاش وتغطي على ذلك بالصراخ تحت شعار'' خدوهم بالصوت''!!!
وعليه فلن أعبأ بصراخك,أصرخ كما شئت..فأنا يهمني في المقام الأول إيصال الحقيقة للقارئ وبيان بطلان بحثك ونظريتك المزعومة.
إنتهى.

أخ بتاح,يبدو أن العطا قد إقتنع فعلا أن بحثه المفبرك قد أسقط بالضربة القاضيه من أول جوله.
ويظهر جليا أنه إقتنع فعلا من داخله بأن قوم عاد ليسوا هم بناة الأهرام,أو على الأقل لم يبنيها قوم ضخام الأجسام(عمالقه),كما زعم.إننى سألته,هل قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام,لأعرف هل مازال مصرا على رأيه بعد قراءته للنقد الذى مزق نظريته المزعومه إربا إربا
فإذا به يصر على إعتقاده الخاطئ.إنه الكبر الذى يضل الإنسان و يقوده إلى طريق مسدود أعاذنا الله منه,ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله.

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 10:19 صباحاً
إعترافك بخطأك,لن ينقص منك شئ

.أقول لك يا محمد عطا,إتقى الله واستغفره,واعترف بخطأك ولاتتكبر,فكلنا يخطأ وخير الخطائين التوابين.
وأنا من هنا أدعوك لسحب إدعاءك بأن عاد هم بناة الأهرام,وإلغاء هذه النظريه الخاطئه جملة وتفصيلا.
وصدقنى لو فعلت ذلك,ستنال إحترام الجميع وستصبح مشهورا جدا.فإعترافك بخطأك,لن ينقص منك شئ,فكلنا نخطأ لأننا بشر.فتوكل على الله واعترف بالحق,وصدقنى لن تندم على هذه الخطوه.
أخوك مؤمن


الساعة الآن: 08:09 مساء 	
الصفحة 1 من 2 	1 	2 	> 	
عرض 40 مشاركات من هذا الموضوع لكل صفحة

Powered by  vBulletin 3.6.4
 منتدى التاريخ  	
الصفحة 2 من 2 	< 	1 	2 	
عرض 40 مشاركات من هذا الموضوع لكل صفحة

منتدى التاريخ (http://www.altareekh.com/vb/index.php)
-   التاريخ القديم (http://www.altareekh.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=49)
-   -   من هم بُناة الاهرام.... مقال غريب جدا جدا . (http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50942)

محمد عطا 	13-Oct-2008 11:31 صباحاً
الحمد لله أنكم لم تجيبوا على سؤالي الوحيد
مما يبرهن للجميع تهربكم ببعض الصراخ والإنشاء والعويل
وعندما تجيبوني على سؤالي الوحيد سأكمل معكم، وهذا شرطي أن أتحاور مع عقلاء
سؤالي الصريح والمباشر والوحيد هو: كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم
وكلما ازدادت ردودكم الجوفاء بدون الرد على هذا السؤال،

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 12:24 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304052)
الحمد لله أنكم لم تجيبوا على سؤالي الوحيد
مما يبرهن للجميع تهربكم ببعض الصراخ والإنشاء والعويل
وعندما تجيبوني على سؤالي الوحيد سأكمل معكم، وهذا شرطي أن أتحاور مع عقلاء وليس مع بلطجية كلام
سؤالي الصريح والمباشر والوحيد هو: كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم
وكلما ازدادت ردودكم الجوفاء بدون الرد على هذا السؤال، كلما ازداد الجميع تأكدا وتيقنا أنكم مفلسون
لقد أجبناك على سؤالك هذا يا مفبرك الصور.


صورا لإيرونكيت وعملت عليها مونتاج وزعمت أنها لعمالقة قوم عاد..هذه جريمة..ولا أدري لماذا تعاند وتكابر وقد كشفنا زيفك؟؟
إذا كان عندك مشكلة في عدم إستيعاب فكرة أن المصريين هم الذين بنوا الأهرام وكل آثار مصر,فهذه مشكلتك وحدك..لا تزعجنا بها..ولا تعمل بحثا تكتب فيه أضغاث أحلامك وتهيؤاتك وأوهامك وتبنيه على صور مزيفة ومسروقة وتغرق به مواقع الإنترنت والمنتديات لتنال شهرة زائفة.ليس ذنب الناس أنك ضعيف الإيمان بالغيبيات التي في كتاب الله,هذه ليست مشكلة الناس..هذه مشكلتك لوحدك..إذهب حلها بعيد عنا.. ....
على أية حال,لن أدخل معك في مهاترات.يكفي ما نلته هنا.
هذا درس قاسٍ لك ولكل من يتحلى بعدم الأمانة العلمية ويصر بعناد على رأيه الباطل.

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 02:01 مساء
لقد باع تاريخ بلده ليحصل على شهرة زائفه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بِتاح (المشاركة 304056)
لقد أجبناك على سؤالك هذا يا مفبرك الصور.
أنت تقول بأننا بلطجية كلام؟؟
وأنت ماذا يا لص الصور؟؟
من فينا المدلس والكذاب؟؟ ألا تستحي مما فعلته يا هذا؟؟
أنت سارق..نعم سارق..سرقت صورا لإيرونكيت وعملت عليها مونتاج وزعمت أنها لعمالقة قوم عاد..هذه جريمة..ولا أدري لماذا تعاند وتكابر وقد كشفنا زيفك؟؟
إذا كان عندك مشكلة في عدم إستيعاب فكرة أن المصريين هم الذين بنوا الأهرام وكل آثار مصر,فهذه مشكلتك وحدك..لا تزعجنا بها..ولا تعمل بحثا تكتب فيه أضغاث أحلامك وتهيؤاتك وأوهامك وتبنيه على صور مزيفة ومسروقة وتغرق به مواقع الإنترنت والمنتديات لتنال شهرة زائفة.ليس ذنب الناس أنك ضعيف الإيمان بالغيبيات التي في كتاب الله,هذه ليست مشكلة الناس..هذه مشكلتك لوحدك..إذهب حلها بعيد عنا..ولا تجعلنا نرى هذا القيء في بحث على الإنترنت.
....
على أية حال,لن أدخل معك في مهاترات.يكفي ما نلته هنا.
هذا درس قاسٍ لك ولكل من يتحلى بعدم الأمانة العلمية ويصر بعناد على رأيه الباطل.
لاحول ولاقوة إلابالله.
أنظر يا أخ بتاح,هاهو نموذج من شباب الأمه,يريد أن يصبح مشهورا بالعافيه ويشار إليه بالبنان,فماذا يفعل؟
وجد لديه بعض الإمكانيات الماديه,فحدثته نفسه(وما أدراك ما حديث النفس وما تسول لبنى آدم)فقرر أن يصبح مشهورا,ولكن كيف وهناك كم هائل من المطربين والممثلين.
فقرر أن يصبح مشهورا على حساب تاريخ بلده مصر. لقد باع تاريخ بلده ليحصل على شهرة زائفه,و
عبث بتاريخ بلده مصر دون عابئ بمشاعر الملايين.أقول له عد إلى صوابك واعترف بخطئك فى حق بلدك وأذعن إلى صوت الحق,ولا تلبس على عقول الناس ماتراه من أضغاث أحلام.

محمد عطا 	13-Oct-2008 02:29 مساء
الذي يريد أن يشتهر يا بتاح ويا مؤمن يكتب ما يعجب القراء وينشد ما يطلبه المستمعون
وليس من يعرض اسمه للهجوم ويخالف الجميع ومصالح البعض

لكن كيف تكتبون كل ذلك ولم تجيبوا على سؤالي الأساسي ؟
؟
ما تردوا على سؤالي الأساسي بدلا من التوبيخ في شخصي لعلي ومن يقرأ هذا المنتدى أن يقتنع بكلامكم
هل أزعجكم لهذا الحد أن يكون عمر مصر سبعين الف عام ؟
أم أنتم منزعجين لأن ذلك نصر للقرآن بذكر قوم عاد التي لم يتم ذكرها في التوراة والإنجيل ؟


سؤالي واضح ومباشر وصريح لو كان عندكم ذرة علم أو حياء أجيبوا عليه:
كيف استطاع الفرعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي واقعي فعلي هندسي قابل للتطبيق، بما توافر بالفعل لدي الفراعنة من إمكانيات وقدرة وطاقة وبدون افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

إنني في غاية السعادة أنكم تكتبون وتكتبون دون الرد على سؤالي،

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 02:36 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moemen (المشاركة 304060)
لاحول ولاقوة إلابالله.
أنظر يا أخ بتاح,هاهو نموذج من شباب الأمه,يريد أن يصبح مشهورا بالعافيه ويشار إليه بالبنان,فماذا يفعل؟
وجد لديه بعض الإمكانيات الماديه,فحدثته نفسه(وما أدراك ما حديث النفس وما تسول لبنى آدم)فقرر أن يصبح مشهورا,ولكن كيف وهناك كم هائل من المطربين والممثلين.
فقرر أن يصبح مشهورا على حساب تاريخ بلده مصر. لقد باع تاريخ بلده ليحصل على شهرة زائفه,و
عبث بتاريخ بلده مصر دون عابئ بمشاعر الملايين.أقول له عد إلى صوابك واعترف بخطئك فى حق بلدك وأذعن إلى صوت الحق,ولا تلبس على عقول الناس ماتراه من أضغاث أحلام.
تبَّاً لها من شهرة تلك التي يبيع فيها المرء تاريخ وحضارة بلده وشعبه بثمن بخس ولا يعبأ ضميره بذلك.هذا - وهم قلة والحمد لله - .

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 02:46 مساء
لاتدخل معه فى مهاترات

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بِتاح (المشاركة 304064)
تبَّاً لها من شهرة تلك التي يبيع فيها المرء تاريخ وحضارة بلده وشعبه بثمن بخس ولا يعبأ ضميره بذلك.هذا - وهم قلة والحمد لله - جاء بالتأكيد من نسل لص..كان يتسلل في الليل إلى الجبَّانات ليسرق مقابر الملوك في مصر القديمة.
هؤلاء اللصوص الذين كان ملوك مصر وكهنة المعابد يعملون لهم ألف حساب ويحتاطون لحيلهم فيعملون مقابر مموهة وجبانات خفية في أماكن غير متوقعة حتى لايسطو هؤلاء على نفائس تلك الجبانات ليبيعوها بثمن بخس.
أخ بتاح لاتدخل معه فى مهاترات,دعك منه الآن لعله يرجع إلى صوابه لاحقا.

النسر 	13-Oct-2008 02:51 مساء
الحقيقه لن اضيع وقتي لمتابعة الألفاظ المسيئه من كل جهه لحذفها ولكن لو إستمر السباب اكثر من ذلك سأضطر لإغلاق الموضوع تماما

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 02:53 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304063)
هل أزعجكم لهذا الحد أن يكون عمر مصر سبعين الف عام ؟
أم أنتم منزعجين لأن ذلك نصر للقرآن بذكر قوم عاد التي لم يتم ذكرها في التوراة والإنجيل ؟
الصراخ على قدر الألم..وأنا متفهم قدر الألم الذي تحس به.
إعلم أن حضارة مصر عمرها أكثر من سبعين ألف سنة يا هذا..إنها حضارة قديمة موغلة في القدم منذ أن تكون نهر النيل جيولوجيا..ولست أنت الذي ستأتي لتثبت ذلك ببحث مزيف.
إعلم أيضا بأننا مسلمون موحدون بالله.
أما التوراة والإنجيل فلم يذكر فيهما أيضا قوم ثمود وأصحاب الأيكة وقوم تبع وأصحاب الرس وذو القرنين وغيرها من الأمور..وعدم ذكر قوم عاد فيهما لن يزيد في الأمر شيئا.
والقرآن منصور ومحفوظ حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها ولا يحتاج أن تدلس وتزيف صور لتثبت بها نصر القرآن..فالقرآن منصور شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى.
ثم أنني لا أؤمن أصلا بالتوراة والإنجيل سواء ذكر قوم عاد فيهما أم لا..وذلك لأنهما كتابان طالهما الكثير من التحريف.
القرآن كلام الله ومن الخطأ وضعه في مقارنة مع كتب أخرى من صنع البشر.
أما سؤالك بشأن الهرم فأجبته سابقا(راجع مداخلاتي)

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 03:03 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النسر (المشاركة 304067)
الحقيقه لن اضيع وقتي لمتابعة الألفاظ المسيئه من كل جهه لحذفها ولكن لو إستمر السباب اكثر من ذلك سأضطر لإغلاق الموضوع تماما
هو يهدف إلى ذلك..هو يريد أن يغلق هذا الموضوع ويصبح طي الكتمان,فلا تبلغه مراده أخي النسر,وأنا من جهتي لن أرد عليه.

محمد عطا 	13-Oct-2008 03:08 مساء
أنت يا بتاح تبخس بعمر مصر من سبعين ألف عام إلى سبعة آلاف عام
ولو بحثت لمن يدرس الآثاريون المصريون سيتجد أنهم يدرسون التأريخ الذي كتبه اليهود أمثال مانتيون وتيودور وهامرتن لانجستر، وليس للمؤرخين المسلمين

المههم أنني أزداد سعادة كلما تهربت وتهربت من الرد على سؤالي الرئيسي :
كيف استطاع الفرعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي واقعي فعلي هندسي قابل للتطبيق، بما توافر بالفعل لدي الفراعنة من إمكانيات وقدرة وطاقة وبدون افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

وعندما تعرف ترد يا عالم يا مثقف سأكمل معك الحوار
وأتمنى من داخل قلبي أن ترد كعادتك في أي شئ آخر وتتهرب من الرد على هذا السؤال ليتبين للجميع أنك عاجز عن تفسير إيمانك ببناء الفراعنة للأهرام وتهاجم دون أدنى سند علمي، بل إنك حتى لم تكمل قراء بحثي بالكامل
أشكرك وأتمنى أن تزيد أكثر وأكثر في كتاباتك ضدي دون الرد على سؤالي الأول

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 03:22 مساء
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النسر (المشاركة 304067)
الحقيقه لن اضيع وقتي لمتابعة الألفاظ المسيئه من كل جهه لحذفها ولكن لو إستمر السباب اكثر من ذلك سأضطر لإغلاق الموضوع تماما
أرجوك أخى عميد المشرفين (النسر )لاتغلق الموضوع رجاءا,نريد أن يحكم القارئ من هذه المداخلات.

المعز بن باديس 	13-Oct-2008 03:23 مساء
ألا يمكن التحاور بعقلانية وباحترام ؟ ألا بدّ من التخوين والرمي بالتهم النابية لمجرد الإختلاف في رأي علمي ؟؟

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 03:26 مساء
يا أخ بتاح,لا ترد عليه ودع الحكم لأعضاء وضيوف منتدى التاريخ

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304073)
أنت يا بتاح تبخس بعمر مصر من سبعين ألف عام إلى سبعة آلاف عام
ولو بحثت لمن يدرس الآثاريون المصريون سيتجد أنهم يدرسون التأريخ الذي كتبه اليهود أمثال مانتيون وتيودور وهامرتن لانجستر، وليس للمؤرخين المسلمين

المههم أنني أزداد سعادة كلما تهربت وتهربت من الرد على سؤالي الرئيسي :
كيف استطاع الفرعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي واقعي فعلي هندسي قابل للتطبيق، بما توافر بالفعل لدي الفراعنة من إمكانيات وقدرة وطاقة وبدون افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

وعندما تعرف ترد يا عالم يا مثقف سأكمل معك الحوار
وأتمنى من داخل قلبي أن ترد كعادتك في أي شئ آخر وتتهرب من الرد على هذا السؤال ليتبين للجميع أنك عاجز عن تفسير إيمانك ببناء الفراعنة للأهرام وتهاجم دون أدنى سند علمي، بل إنك حتى لم تكمل قراء بحثي بالكامل
أشكرك وأتمنى أن تزيد أكثر وأكثر في كتاباتك ضدي دون الرد على سؤالي الأول
يا أخ بتاح,لا ترد عليه ودع الحكم لأعضاء وضيوف منتدى التاريخ

بِتاح 	13-Oct-2008 03:31 مساء
لن أرد عليه,وأرجو من الأخ النسر عميد المشرفين ألا يغلق الموضوع.

النسر 	13-Oct-2008 04:07 مساء
لن اغلقه بشرط الإلتزام

----------


## sky way

محمد عطا 	13-Oct-2008 06:20 مساء
كنت أنتظر حوار راقي مهذب علمي، كي نصل لحقيقة من بنى الأهرام، بدلا ما يلقنه لنا علماء الآثار الذين ينقلون لنا حرفيا ما لقنهم أعداء البلد من علماء الآثار بالخارج منذ مائتين عام

لكنني لم أجد من البتاح ومؤمن سوى ما يلي:
- إنها نظرية مزعومة
- إنه باحث يبحث عن الشهرة فيبيع بلده بثمن بخس ( رغم أنني لو أبحث عن الشهرة لكتبت ما يعجب القراء وأنشدت ما يطلبه المستمعون )
- إنه يتهرب من الإجابة
- لقد ضربنا البحث بالضربة القاضية !
- إدعوا أنهم أجابوني على سؤالي ! ولا أدري أين كانت الإجابة بالضبط ؟
- يقولون علي: الضالون المضلون بحق هم هؤلاء عديمي الأمانة العلمية والمصداقية,الذين يخدعون الناس ويضعون صورا مفبركة يبنون عليها أبحاثا باطلة ونظريات كاذبة,وبهؤلاء الضالين المضلين تُسَعَّر جهنم !
وكله كلام إنشاء وعواء بدون أدنى رد علمي على سؤالي الأول

كل ذلك يا أعزائي القراء والمتابعين لأنني أرفع عمر بلدي سبعين ألف عام ! تصوروا ؟ يعني بفرض أنني حتى لو كنت مخطئ ما كانوا ليهجموا علي كل ذلك الهجوم ( ثم يدعون أنني طالب شهرة ! )

أتعلمون لماذا هذا الهجوم والرفض الضاري بدون أي رد علمي واحد ؟ لأن القرآن ورد به ذكر قوم عاد ولم يرد لقوم عاد ذكر بالتوراة والإنجيل ( والله أعلم هم مسلمون أم لا ؟ )، فالحرب شديدة ألا تظهر حقيقة قوم عاد التي وصفها الله { عاد / إرم ذات العماد / التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد } سورة الفجر

فلا عزاء لكي يا أهرام من بناكي، ولا عزاء لكي يا مصر على تاريخك المخسوف به سبعين ألف عام، المهم ألا تظهر قوم عاد

ولن يحيدني عن سؤالي أي نقطة أخرى مهما كانت ردودي لهم مفحمة تمام
وسأكرر دائما أبدا حتى يجيبوني ولا يتهربون:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي قابل للتطبيق العملي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

وللعلم، إن حل تلك المعضلة كفيل وحده بإنهاء الجدل تماما، وهو هل الفراعنة هم فعلا بناة الأهرام أم لا ؟
وبعدها يمكننا الانتقال لمحاور أخرى إن شئتم
أما التشتيت والكلام الكثير في مواضيع مختلفة في ذات الوقت بدون حل لتلك النقطة فهو عبث بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة
فإن حجم الحجارة أكبر آية بينة يجب أن نأخذها في الاعتبار والحسبان كأهم نقطة للبداية
لأنها علم هندسة، لا فيها القيل والقال والاحتمالات والأساطير ... إلخ.

وإلا أن يردوا ردا علميا هندسيا قابلا للتطبيق ( وأتحداهم أن يردوا على سؤالي مهما جمعوا له أهل الأرض لأن الحق واضح وضوح المشس ) فأرجو من كل مهتم بالأمر مراجعة البحث كاملا لمعرفة الحقيقة
www.msatta.com
وشكرا،

moemen 	13-Oct-2008 07:26 مساء
نبدأ على بركة الله ونقرأ الفاتحه معا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عطا (المشاركة 304107)
كنت أنتظر حوار راقي مهذب علمي، كي نصل لحقيقة من بنى الأهرام، بدلا ما يلقنه لنا علماء الآثار الذين ينقلون لنا حرفيا ما لقنهم أعداء البلد من علماء الآثار بالخارج منذ مائتين عام

لكنني لم أجد من البتاح ومؤمن سوى ما يلي:
- إنها نظرية مزعومة
- إنه باحث يبحث عن الشهرة فيبيع بلده بثمن بخس ( رغم أنني لو أبحث عن الشهرة لكتبت ما يعجب القراء وأنشدت ما يطلبه المستمعون )
- إنه يتهرب من الإجابة
- لقد ضربنا البحث بالضربة القاضية !
- إدعوا أنهم أجابوني على سؤالي ! ولا أدري أين كانت الإجابة بالضبط ؟
- يقولون علي: الضالون المضلون بحق هم هؤلاء عديمي الأمانة العلمية والمصداقية,الذين يخدعون الناس ويضعون صورا مفبركة يبنون عليها أبحاثا باطلة ونظريات كاذبة,وبهؤلاء الضالين المضلين تُسَعَّر جهنم !
وكله كلام إنشاء وعواء بدون أدنى رد علمي على سؤالي الأول

كل ذلك يا أعزائي القراء والمتابعين لأنني أرفع عمر بلدي سبعين ألف عام ! تصوروا ؟ يعني بفرض أنني حتى لو كنت مخطئ ما كانوا ليهجموا علي كل ذلك الهجوم ( ثم يدعون أنني طالب شهرة ! )

أتعلمون لماذا هذا الهجوم والرفض الضاري بدون أي رد علمي واحد ؟ لأن القرآن ورد به ذكر قوم عاد ولم يرد لقوم عاد ذكر بالتوراة والإنجيل ( والله أعلم هم مسلمون أم لا ؟ )، فالحرب شديدة ألا تظهر حقيقة قوم عاد التي وصفها الله { عاد / إرم ذات العماد / التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد } سورة الفجر

فلا عزاء لكي يا أهرام من بناكي، ولا عزاء لكي يا مصر على تاريخك المخسوف به سبعين ألف عام، المهم ألا تظهر قوم عاد

ولن يحيدني عن سؤالي أي نقطة أخرى مهما كانت ردودي لهم مفحمة تمام
وسأكرر دائما أبدا حتى يجيبوني ولا يتهربون:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي قابل للتطبيق العملي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

وللعلم، إن حل تلك المعضلة كفيل وحده بإنهاء الجدل تماما، وهو هل الفراعنة هم فعلا بناة الأهرام أم لا ؟
وبعدها يمكننا الانتقال لمحاور أخرى إن شئتم
أما التشتيت والكلام الكثير في مواضيع مختلفة في ذات الوقت بدون حل لتلك النقطة فهو عبث بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة
فإن حجم الحجارة أكبر آية بينة يجب أن نأخذها في الاعتبار والحسبان كأهم نقطة للبداية
لأنها علم هندسة، لا فيها القيل والقال والاحتمالات والأساطير ... إلخ.

وإلا أن يردوا ردا علميا هندسيا قابلا للتطبيق ( وأتحداهم أن يردوا على سؤالي مهما جمعوا له أهل الأرض لأن الحق واضح وضوح المشس ) فأرجو من كل مهتم بالأمر مراجعة البحث كاملا لمعرفة الحقيقة
www.msatta.com
وشكرا،
أهلا بك أخى محمد مجددا,ومرحبا بك.
أخ محمد,مارأيك أن نبدأ حوارا يكون هادفا بناءا, يستفيد منه القراء والباحثون؟
هيا يا أخ محمد,نبدأ على بركة الله ونقرأ الفاتحه معا أولا هكذا(بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *آمين.
أنت أكيد قرأت الإنتقادات التى وجهت ضد نظريتك,فعندى لك أسئله,فهلا جاوبتنى,فأنا أسألك لأنك هو من كتب هذه النظريه وليس أنا.
يعنى تخيل معى عندما يؤلف شخص ما كتابا,فإنه يعقد ندوه مع الناس المثقفين فى منتدى ثقافى ما ويبدأ الجمهور والنقاد بتوجيه أسئله له وهو بدوره يجيب على الأسئله,ولكنه لا يسأل الحاضرين ولكنهم يسألونه بإعتباره صاحب الكتاب أو النظريه.
لذلك أنا أسألك الآن لنبدأ الحوار,فقط أجبنى على الأسئله
وأول سؤال هو :هل قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام قطعا؟ أم لا؟

محمد المبارك 	13-Oct-2008 10:09 مساء
[quote=محمد عطا;303973]السلام عليكم جميعا
أنا محمد عطا
مؤلف بحث
" قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وهم بناة الأهرام منذ سبعين ألف عام "

[QUOTE ]

حيَّى الله الاستاذ الفاضل محمد سمير عطا .
استاذي انا لست من مؤيدي بحثكم الرائع حقا في طرحه .

و لكن مع ذلك فأجد فيه من المنطقية و المنهجية ما يجعلني أعيد النظر في كثير من قناعاتي السابقة بِغَضِّ النظر عمَّا سوف أصل اليه في هذه المسألة .

=======

ولذلك فأنا اكرر ترحيبي بك و أرجو أن تتعاون مع الاخوة الكرام في محاولة رفع مستوى النقاش و اضفاء الطابع العلمي في النقاش حول هذه المسألة .
لا سيما وبحثكم لا يفتقر الى الأدلة و لا الى المنطقية .
و ارجومن بقية الاخوة المحاوِرين أن يجعلوا نُصب أعينهم هذا الهدف .
بما يليق بما هومعروف في منتديات و محاورات أبناءالنيل الكرام من علو الطرح و رقي العبارة .
بعيداً عن استباق النتائج أوتجاوز طروحات الآخر .
بارك الله في الجميع .
ودمتم موفقين .

محمد المبارك 	13-Oct-2008 10:55 مساء


كما ارجو ان تجيبني عن كيفية الرد على اكتشاف مقابر بناة الاهرام من العمال المصريين .
والذين كانت احجامهم عادية اي ليست بأحجام قوم عاد .
و الذي أعلنه الدكتور "زاهي حواس" .
فأنا متأكد أن لديك اجابة شافية عن مثل هذا الأمر

.

محمد عطا 	13-Oct-2008 11:42 مساء
الأخ الحبيب محمد المبارك
والله لم أرد على بتاح ومؤمن لأسلوبهم الممتلئ بالسخرية والتعالي واستباق الأحداث بتهكم مذري وغريب
إنهم ثائرون لأن هناك من ينصر القرآن ويرفع عمر بلده سبعين ألف عام، بدلا من الرفض على الأقل بأسلوب مهذب، حيث الخلاف لا يفسد للود قضية
ولن أجيبهم حتى أفهم كيف يؤمنون بأن الفراعنة نقلوا ورفعوا حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان
فإن قالوا تم ذلك بالسحر أو باختراع فصل الجاذبية فهذا يسعدني لأنه يضحك العقلاء عليهم
وإن اعترفوا بالفجوة فسأكمل معهم
وأعد الجميع أنني لن أنزل من مستواي وأرد عليهم بأسلوبهم

الأخ الحبيب محمد المبارك
يشرفني أن أجيب على ما تفضلتم وسألتم ( كاستثناء ) تلك المرة، لأنني أصر على أن أفهم أولا كيف يؤمن البعض بأن الفراعنة بنوا الأهرام رغم استحالة تشييدهم لها علميا وعمليا و منطقيا

أخي الأخ الحبيب محمد المبارك
قصة اكتشاف قرية بناة الأهرام كانت كما يلي:
سائحة أمريكية تمتطي حصانا بجوار الهرم، فتنزلق قدمه في مكلاب حديدي، فيكتشفوا قرية بناة الأهرام !!
قصة بسيطة مرت على الجميع
لكن لنا ملاحظات كما يلي:
- هل يتم الاكتشاف بجوار الأهرام بالصدفة ؟ إذا كان كذلك فأين عمليات التنقيب المنظم منذ عشرات السنين ؟ هل كانت تتم في المريخ مثلا ؟ هل منطقة الأهرام بهذا الكبر لدرجة أن يتم اكتشاف مقبرة بجوارها بالصدفة ؟ حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
- لماذا الصقوا ذلك الحدث مع سائحة أمريكية ولم يحدث مع مصري ؟ أليس لمجرد الإيحاء أن الموضوع ليس مخططا له مسبقا وجاء من الغريب ولا هي لعبة ولا شئ ؟
- هل اكتشاف مقبرة بجوار الهرم تعني أنهم البناة ؟ فماذا لو دفنت أبي بها فهل أنسب له الأهرام ؟ ويا ويلنا لو ادعى اليهود أن هناك جثة ليهودي بجوار الهرم أو قصر عابدين، ستقوم القيامة وينسبون مصر لهم
- المقبرة بها 246 هيكل عظمي ! هل هؤلاء هم كل بناة الأهرام ؟ أم عينة عشوائية ؟ أم ماذا بالضبط ؟
- الادعاء بأن العمود الفقري للهياكل العظمية به شروخ دليل أنهم حملوا أحمال ثقيلة للأحجار ما هو إلا آخر نكتة، فهل حمل حجر يزن عشرة أطنان يشرخ فقط العمود الفقري ؟ هل يمكن أصلا حمله ونقله عشرات الكيلومترات ورفعه عشرات الأمتار ؟
- أبحاث الدكتورة سعاد شعبان رئيس قسم الأنثروبولوجيا بمعهد البحوث الأفريقية بالقاهرة ومعها الدكتورة فوزية حسين أستاذ الأنثروبولوجيا الفيزيقية بالمركز القومي للبحوث بالجيزة أكدتا على أن تلك الهياكل العظمية كانت لجنود قتلوا خلال معركة من عدو يستخدم آلة حديدية بيده اليمنى وذلك لوجود كسور في الجزء العلوي الأيسر من جماجم تلك الهياكل العظمية، بمعنى أنهم كانوا جنودا وليسوا بناءين !!
( جريدة الأهرام القاهرية ص 19 – بتاريخ 17/9/1996م )

الأخ الحبيب محمد المبارك
إن قرية بناة الأهرام ما هي إلا إحدى التلفيقات لزيادة تأكيد التدليس بأن الفراعنة هم البناة، إنهم يستميتون لإثبات أن الأهرام فرعوينة من أجل وأد حقيقة قوم عاد المذكورة في القرآن الكريم لأنها لم ترد في التوراة والإنجيل، آثارنا وتارخينا نستقيه من مائتي عام من العلماء الأجانب ويلقنه لنا علماء الآثار عميانا
جميع كتب تدريس التأريخ بكلية الآثار لعلماء يهود أمثال لانجستر ومانتيون وهامرتن وتيودور !! عجبي
ووالله مهما اخترعوا ولفقوا ودلسوا فإن الكذبة لابد لها من كاشف وفاضح مهما طال الزمن

الأخ الحبيب محمد المبارك
هل تصدق الآن أن هناك حقا شيئا اسمه قرية بناة الأهرام، أم أنها فرية جديدة من هؤلاء ؟

وسيظل دائما أبدا سؤالي الأول الذي أتمنى أن يجيبني عليه أي أحد:
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي قابل لتطبيق العملي، وبما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم
( هذا ليس سؤالي وحدي وإنما سؤال جميع مهندسي العالم )
محمد عطا 	14-Oct-2008 12:10 صباحاً
الأخ مؤمن
شكرا لعودتك للتحدث بأسلوب راقي مهذب، وهو حسن ظني بك
وفي الحقيقة ينبغي لمؤلف البحث أن يدير دفة الأسئلة واتجاه الموضوع وترتيب الردود وليس غيره
السبب في ذلك: أن مؤلف البحث أعلم بما هو الترتيب الصحيح للنقاط، ومن دون أن يترك أي منها ولكن بترتيب حسب الأهمية والتسلسل والتدرج والأولوية
أما إذا ترك الأسئلة والرد بصورة عشوائية لأي أحد وقد يبدأ من نقاط غير هامة فقد يتشتت القراء ويضيع وقتهم

لذا فإن بداية الموضوع كما بدأت معي وكما لابد أن تبدأ معكم ومع كل عاقل تكون كما يلي:
هل الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام أم لا ؟
هذا ما يجب حسمه أولا
ولو كنت بالفعل اتطلعت على بحثي لوجدتني بدأت بسرد نظريات البناة المختلفة، ثم سرد نظريات بناء الأهرام المنسوبة للفراعنة، وعندما نجد أنها جميعا مستحيلة، من هنا يبدأ البحث في البحث عن الحقيقة
أليس ذلك هو المنظق ؟
إن بناء الأهرام لغز كبير وآية بينة تشير لعمل غير طبيعي وفريد وخطير على مستوى التاريخ بأكمله
فإن كان هنالك دليل قاطع على أن الفراعنة هم البناة سينتهي الموضوع من قبل أن يبدأ
أعتقد أن كلامي منطقي
أما إن كان هناك شك بأنهم ليسوا البناة فلنبحث من هم البناة
والله لو كانوا حتى من المريخ فلسنا من يكذب ويسرق
والحقيقة أنني أقول أنهم مصريون 100 % ومن عهد سحيق
أليس في هذا الطرح على الأقل ما يشجعنا على التعمق عسى أن تكون حقيقة ؟
لو أنك يا أخ مؤمن مدخر ألف جنيه وقال لك الصراف أنهم فقط مائة جنيه فحتما ستغضب، أما إذا قال لك بل ألفين جنيه فبالتأكيد سيتهلل وجهك وتتمنى أن يكون صادقا

فيا يا أخي مؤمن أنا على استعداد للحوار معك على أساس ما يلي:
1- إما أن تجيبني على سؤالي الذي كررته لك عشرات المرات وهو
كيف استطاع الفراعنة نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان ؟
بشرط أن يكون رد علمي عملي فعلي واقعي منطقي هندسي قابل للتطبيق العملي بما توافر بالفعل من إمكانات وأدوات وطاقة وقدرة لدي الفراعنة وليس افتراض الافتراضات والنظريات لهم

2- أو طلب الإعفاء من الرد على هذا السؤال بالذات ( إن كنت لا تعلم ) وسأوافق على الإكمال معك، وسأحترم تماما طلبك مقدرا أن ذلك لغز لا يمكن حله

أنا عن نفسي أحب أن أكمل الحديث لأكشف جميع الحقائق
فهذا منتهى أملي أن ألقى ربي بعمل يقربني إليه
وشكرا،
محمد عطا
www.msatta.com

بِتاح 	14-Oct-2008 03:21 صباحاً
أضع بين يدي القارئ الكريم دليلا بالصور على كيفية نقل التماثيل والأحجار الضخمة في مصر القديمة.
هذه اللوحة الجدارية تم إكتشافها في منطقة دير البرشة بمحافظة المنيا وهي محفوظة الآن في قرية دير الجبراوى مركز أبنوب والتى تبعــد 20 كم شمال شرق أسيوط.
وبرغم تدمير جزء كبير من هذه اللوحة الجدارية المهمة مع الأسف على يد بعض الأهالي( كما ذكر في حينه)عام 1890 لسبب مجهول إلا أن الشكل العام بقي واضحا.
وهذه اللوحة الجدارية تكمن أهميتها في أنها تصور عمال البناء في مصر القديمة وهم ينقلون تمثالا ضخما وقد ربطوه بالحبال الغليظة ووضعوا تحته زلاجة خشبية بحجم قاعدته الضخمة لجره بالحبال,والبعض الآخر بدا حاملا مجسما يبدو كجذع شجرة أو منشارا(غير واضح في اللوحة)على الأكتاف..بينما وقف أحد العمال يسكب سائلا خاصا أمام قاعدة التمثال تمهيدا لجعل الأرض لزجة وجر التمثال..
ومن الواضح أن هذه الطريقة هي نفس الطريقة التي إستخدمت في نقل حجارة الأهرام مما يدلل على أن الحضارة المصرية بنيت بسواعد المصريين وليس العمالقة أو قوم عاد أو مخلوقات فضائية أوالجن كما يزعم البعض.
وهاهي قرية دير الجبراوي ودير البرشة موجودتان وبالإمكان زيارتهما والإطلاع على اللوحة الجدارية..أو بالإتصال بالدكتور زاهي حواس وسؤاله عن تلك اللوحة فهو بالتأكيد يعرف الكثير عنها.
أترككم مع الصور:











رابط إضافي للموضوع من جريدة Al Ahram weekly
http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2008/884/heritage.htm

بِتاح 	14-Oct-2008 03:27 صباحاً
أيضا فإن عمال البناء المصريين إستخدموا الثيران القوية في نقل الأحجار الثقيلة فمعلوم أن الثيران أقوى بكثير من البشر ولو فرضنا وجود مجموعة قوية من الثيران فإنه يمكنها جر حجر يزن أطنانا..مما يبطل تماما الزعم القائل بأن عمالقة قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام.
ويبدو أن الدور الأكبر في أعمال البناء كان بحق دور مهندسي وعمال السقالات - الدعامات - الذين كانوا يصنعون السقالات التي يقف عليها النحاتون والرسامون والبناءون وغيرهم لينجزوا الأعمال ولا أستبعد أن يكون عمال السقالات قد قاموا بتدريب القرود على معاونتهم في بعض الأماكن التي يصعب الوصول إليها وأيضا إستعمال الحبال في أعمال البناء بكثرة حيث يتوافر الكتان في مصر.
ومما يجدر بالذكر أن المصريين القدماء إستأنسوا الحيوانات حيث كانوا أول شعب قام بترويض القطط البرية مثلا,أيضا روضوا القرود على القيام بأعمال محددة في الحقل ولتسلق النخيل وجني البلح..لذلك فإنني لا أستبعد أنهم دربوا القرود على أعمال خاصة في أمور البناء فيما يتعلق بالسقالات لما هو معروف عن القرود من قدرة فائقة على التسلق.
وأولا وأخيرا..تبقى تفاصيل بعض مراحل وطرق البناء وتقنياته من الأسرار التي إحتفظ بها المصريون القدماء لأنفسهم.

محمد عطا 	14-Oct-2008 07:28 صباحاً
مستر بتاح !!
قلت أنه يمكن تزوير الصور بسهولة بالفوتوشوب
واتهمتني بأنني ( بالمرة ) مفبرك الصور ( ووالله هذا بهتان ستحاسب عليه إيما حساب أمام الله عز وجل يوم القيامة ووالله لن أترك حقي منك على هذا الافتراء )
فهل يعقل أنه لم يخطر ببالك يا مستر بتاح أن لا يكذب الفراعنة ( وهم الذين ادعوا الألوهية ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- ألم تقرأ في بحثي أنه بعد أن حدثت ضجة كبرى بين جميع آثاريي العالم لعدم اكتشاف أي شئ يخص الفراعنة داخل الأهرام من مومياوات أو ذهب أو نقوش، فتم إغلاقه بحجة الترميمات ثم إعلان اكتشاف أختام خوفو داخل الهرم أثناء الترميمات، فأعلن شيخ الآثاريين أحمد فخري رحمه الله أن أختام خوفو داخل الهرم مزورة !
- ألم تقرأ أن نفس الضجة حدثت بعدما أزحنا الرمال من حول أبي الهول فلم نجد عليه حرف واحد مكتوب مما أدهش جميع آثاريي العالم أجمع ( بدون المصريين بالطبع كالعادة للأسف الشديد ) بأن أكبر تمثال في العالم ليس عليه حرف واحد رغم أن الفراعنة لم يتركوا حجر ولا بيضة إلا نقشوا عليها ماذا يفطرون ومتى يتزوجون وكيف يرقصون ... إلخ.، فإذا بضرب طوق حوله ومنع أي أحد من الدخول أو الرؤية لساحة أبي الهول ثم كالعادة وبحجة الترميمات أعلنوا بعدها اكتشاف كتابات لتحتمس الثالث
بمعنى ألا يمكن يا بتاح تزوير ذلك ؟
ألم تزر الهرم زتجد عشرات النقوش لسياح ومحبين ؟ ماذا لو كتب أحدهم أنه الباني هل سنصدقه ؟

يا بتاح إن علم الهندسة هو الفاصل في كيفية نقل الأحجار وليست الرسومات وتناقل الأقاويل، وأظن أن الموضوع سهل ويسير وبسيط للغاية، فعلم الهندسة لا فيه القيل ولا القال ولا الروايات ولا الاحتمالات، علم الهندسة رياضة 1 + 1 = 2

يا بتاح لو أردت أن تبني مبنى وجاءك مقاول وقال لك سأبني لك بأسلوب الفراعنة قطعا سترفع حذاءك عليه ( رغم إن الفراعنة كما تزعم بنوا مبنى لم يتهدم منذ ألاف السنين !! )
يا بتاح إن الفراعنة ادعوا الألوهية فهل صدقتهم ؟
يا بتاح لو أن الفراعنة رسموا أنهم صعدوا للمريخ هل ستصدقهم ؟
أما قولك في السابق في هذا المنتدى أن الفراعنة توصلوا لفصل الجاذبية وهو علم مازلنا نحبوا فيه ( فبخلاف أنه قول يرثى له ) أود أن أعرف ما هو دليلك على ذلك ؟ هل تنسب شئ لأحد ثم تخمن وتبرر وتنبري في الدفاع أم ماذا بالضبط ؟ إن قلت الهرم دليل وإن الفراعنة كانوا معجزين .. فسأقول لك بل أصلا لم يحركوا حجرة واحدة فيه

شكرا لك يا بتاح على اعتمادك على رسومات وليس على علم
إنك يا بتاح قد صورت لبعض القراء ( من كثرة عويلك ) أن لديك أدلة دامغة على أن الفراعنة استطاعوا بالفعل نقل ورفع حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان، وكنت أعلم مقدما أن أدلتك لا تعدو رسومات، لأنني خضت مثل تلك الأحاديث مئات المرات ومع علماء آثار وهندسة

لا أريد يا بتاح أن أصغر من شئنك، لكن لعله يكون واضحا أنني أرجو أن نتحث بالعلم الذي افتقدناه طويلا فتخلفنا وتقدم غيرنا

ولي سؤالين لك يا بتاح:
1-أين رسومات بناء الأهرام ؟؟ عل ذلك سر لدي الفراعنة، رغم المفترض أنه أقامه عشرات الآلاف على مسمع ومرأى من الجميع، أم تكاسلوا لأنهم تعبوا من البناء أم ماذا بالضبط ؟
2- لماذا كتب الفراعنة على تمثال الإله القرد المقدس ليدهم ( تحوتي حتب ) نص شهير جدا اسمه نص ( البرشتا ) حيث كتبوا بالحرف الواحد ( بناة الأهرام ذراع الواحد منهم بألف رجل ) ؟ هل هذا دلالة على قوتهم هم ؟ أم أنه إشارة لعمالقة أقوياء وأشداء سبقوهم ؟ وهذا واضح مما يلي:
- سورة النجم الآية 50 ( وأنه أهلك عادا الأولى )
- سورة القصص الآية 43 ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى )
- ثم سؤال فرعون لسيدنا موسى في سورة طه بالآية 51 ( قال فما بال القرون الأولى )

لقد سر الفراعنة كل شئ من ألوهية ومسلات ومعابد، إلا الأهرام، لأن الكذب له حدود، فمن الممكن أن يكذب أحد عليك ويدعي أنه كان في أمريكا بالأمس، لكنه لن يجرؤ على أن يدعي أنه كان بالمريخ بالأمس، أفهمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمد عطا 	14-Oct-2008 07:34 صباحاً
يا أخ بتاح كفاك قول أن الفراعنة استخدموا الثيران القوية
مسلة الكرنك وزنها 323 طن، يعني تحتاج إلى اثني عشر طائرة جامبو لتحريكها، فأي ثيران تلك التي ستحركها ؟
يا بتاح أي سقالات تتحدث عنها ؟ ألم تسمع عن التجربة اليابانية في مصر عام 1977 لمحاكاة الهرم الأصغر وفشلت، رغم أن الفراعنة لم يخترعوا الأوناش فقد افترضنا لهم ذلك وصنعوا أوناش خشبية إلا أنها عجزت عن حمل الحجر وتكسرت من فورها
هل تريد أن تزعم أن تلك المباني الهائلة اعتمد في بناءها على الحيوانات ؟

الدكتور أحمد فخري ( الملقب بشيخ الآثاريين ) في كتابه الأهرامات المصرية: ( كبير وشيخ الاثاريين / وشهد شاهد من أهلها )

- نحن لا نكاد نعرف شيئا عن الهرم الأكبر خلال أيام الدولة الوسطى، بل لم تصل إلينا وثيقة قديمة تجعلنا نجزم بشئ !! وساد الصمت نفسه خلال أيام الدولة الحديثة ولم نسمع شيئا عن الهرك الأكبر !! ( ص 147 ) [ وأنت يا بتاح تجزم أنها الحيوانات !! ]

- ويتسائل معظم زائري الهرم الأكبر والدهشة تملك عليهم نفوسهم: كيف بني هذا الهرم ؟ فلو طلبنا من المهندسين المعماريين الآن أن يشيدوا هرما مثله تماما فمن المرحج أنهم سيتراجعون ويحجمون، بالرغم مما يتيسر لهم من الآلات والأجهزة الحديثة !! ( ص 174 ) [ وأنت يا بتاح تجزم أنها الحيوانات !! ]
محمد عطا 	14-Oct-2008 07:45 صباحاً
أخ مؤمن، فراعنة هكسوس أو غير هكسوس ( وهذا من زعمك الذي تخالف به أيضا علماء الآثار )، كيف تم رفع ونقل حجارة يزن بعضها مئات الأطنان بدون عمالقة وبدون أوناش ؟ هل تعرف أم لا ؟

- إن كنت تعرف أفدنا أفادك الله
- إن كنت لا تعرف فلا عيب في ذلك

أريد أن أعرف منك هل تعرف أم لا حتى أجيبك على كل ما تريد
معذرة، أنا لا يمكنني أن أتحاور مع متكبر يتهرب من إجابة
يمكنني فقط أن أتحاور مع رجل جادأنت تسألني عن شئ فلابد لي من معرفة خلفية مع من أتكلم وهذا حقي حتى أحدد اتجاه الحديث
لقد قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله حكمة شهيرة ( ما حاججت عالما إلا وهزمته، وما حاججت جاهلا إلا وهزمني ) لأن العالم يتكلم بمنطق ينشد حق، والجاهل يتكلم بجهل ويراوغ ولن يصل إلى نتيجة عمدا، مثل مسرحية فؤاد المهندس عندما رفض الجزار أن يدرس ابنه أن الأرض تدور، وسخر من فؤاد المهندس وقال له ( يعني أخرج من بيتي في السيدة أرجع ألاقيه في الحسين ؟!؟ )

أنا لا أقصدك بما سبق
لكن ضربت المثل للتعريف بأن الحوار يجب أن يكون بين عقلاء منصفين عادلين ينشدون الحق وليس مسألة عناد
فهلا جاوبتني هل تعرف يقينا كيف تم نقل ورفع تلك الحجارة أم لا ؟ ذلك سيوفر علينا وعلى القراء المتابعين الكثير جدا، وإن شاء الله لن أبخل عليك برد على أي سؤال ( بالترتيب العلمي العملي لصالح القراء ) وشكرا،

بِتاح 	14-Oct-2008 09:26 صباحاً
لماذا تحرف كلامي يا محمد سمير عطا؟
أنا قلت بأن عمال السقالات من المرجح أنهم دربوا القرود على معاونتهم في بعض الأعمال الخاصة كتسلق مكان شديد الإنحدار لتوصيل حبل أو تعليق شئ..ولم أقل بأن القرود قد قامت ببناء الأهرامات.
أما تزويرك لصور العمالقة فقد بينته ووضحته ووضعت روابط الصور الأصلية لإيرونكيت Ironkite وهذا أمر واضح ولا يفيد الترقيع فيه.

سبحان الله,لاحظت أنك تملك كمية كبيرة من الحقد على المصريين القدماء والتشكيك في قدراتهم,فكل آثارهم تبدو في نظرك مسروقة ومزورة وكذب وتمويه وخداع..إلخ..وكأن هناك تار بايت بينك وبين قدماء المصريين!!!
يبدو أيضا أنك تحتقر الحضارة المصرية القديمة برمتها بدليل قولك:
''يا بتاح لو أردت أن تبني مبنى وجاءك مقاول وقال لك سأبني لك بأسلوب الفراعنة قطعا سترفع حذاءك عليه ''
لا أدري بماذا أسمي ذلك؟عقدة نقص أم شعور بفقدان الثقة؟
أيضا تسيطر على عقلك نظرية المؤامرة وأن هناك يدا خفية مجهولة هي يد شبح مجهول تخطط لكل ذلك..يبدو أنك متأثر بشدة بالروايات والأفلام البوليسية وأفلام الرعب وبشخصية الرجل الغامض.
أي أنك مصاب بفوبيا الخوف من المجهول أو من الأشياء الغامضة..والله أعلم.

هناك أيضا أسرار التحنيط التي لايوجد رسم أو نقش يشير إلى تفاصيلها,فلماذا لم تطالب برسم يوضح طريقة التحنيط؟؟
لماذا تصر فقط على رسم يوضح بناء الهرم ولا تصر على رسم يوضح طريقة التحنيط؟
إن المصري القديم الذي أخفى سر التحنيط هو نفسه المصري القديم الذي أخفى سر بناء الهرم..
هئنذا قلتها لك على طريقتك التي تؤمن بها 1+1=2
وأظنك لا تشك ولو بمقدار 1% أن الموميات المصرية وتوابيت الموتى وجبانات الموتى هي لأناس بحجمنا وليست لعمالقة.

أما النص الذي يقول بأن ذراع الواحد من بناة الأهرام بألف رجل فهو للمبالغة ليس أكثر وكنوع من التمجيد لبناة الأهرام..بالضبط عندما ترى إمرأة شجاعة فتقول عنها''هذه المرأة بمئة رجل'' فهل هذا يعني أن هذه المرأة عملاقة ضخمة الجثة؟بالطبع لا..ولكن شجاعتها - التي هي شئ معنوي - تساوي شجاعة مئة رجل.
أيضا كفاءة وقدرة ذراع الرجل الواحد من بناة الأهرام ككفاءة وقدرة ألف رجل..حقيقة لست أدري لماذا تعقد الأمور؟
بالطبع نبغ المصريون القدماء في الأدب وعرفوا صيغ الكناية والإستعارة المكنية والجناس والطباق والصور البلاغية وكان لهم أدباؤهم وكتبة نصوصهم ولم يكن الأمر''سبهللة'' كما تتصور..وليس كل من هب ودب يكتب نصا على تمثال.
العامل الذي كان ينحت النص بإزميله ومطرقته على التمثال ليس هو الذي يحدد ويقرر ماذا يكتب..بل يأخذ النص من الأديب أو كاهن المعبد المختص بكتابة النصوص..لم تكن العملية سبهللة كما قلت لك..بل كل شئ كان بحساب وبنظام تماما كالعمل في خلية النحل..كل فرد كان له دوره وعمله المحدد له.

أما بخصوص أبي الهول,فلقد حاكى الفينيقيون والاغريق إقامة تماثيل تشبه أبو الهول ، إلا أنها مجنحة ورؤوسها كرأس امرأة..فهل قام عمالقة قوم عاد بعمل تلك التماثيل الفينيقية والإغريقية أيضا؟بالطبع لا.
إذن لماذا لا تشكك في قدرات الفينيقيين والإغريق وتشكك في قدرات المصريين؟هيا الكحكة في إيد اليتيم عجبة يا ناس؟!!
أيضا فإن تماثيلا صغيرة ومتوسطة الحجم على شكل أبوالهول تم إكتشافها في مصر,فهل قام قوم عاد العمالقة أيضا بنحت تلك التماثيل الصغيرة جدا بتفاصيلها الدقيقة؟بالطبع لا.
إن المصريين القدماء الذين كانت أحجامهم بأحجامنا هم الذين بنوا أبي الهول(الذي كان في الأصل هضبة جبلية من الحجر الكلسي ولم يبنى بوضع الأحجار فوق بعضها كالأهرام) وهم أيضا الذين صنعوا التماثيل الصغيرة الشبيهة بأبي الهول..لاقوم عاد أو عمالقة ولا يحزنون.

أما بخصوص كلمة''الفراعنة''في حد ذاتها فهي كلمة خاطئة تماما لاأدري من أين أتيت بها؟المصريون القدماء لم يسموا أنفسهم بهذا الإسم,ولم نجده منقوشا على جدار أو مكتوبا على ورقة بردي أو منحوتا على مسلة أو تمثال..!!!!
فمن أين جئت بهذه التسمية بالله عليك؟؟
المصريون القدماء لم يدعوا الألوهية كما زعمت,بل إدعاها فرعون ذلك الحاكم الهكسوسي.أما المصريون القدماء فآمنوا بالإله الواحد خالق الكون وإرجع لنصوص كتاب الموتى.
إقرأ ما كتب في هذه المواضيع لعلك تستفيد أو تخرج بمعلومة مفيدة كانت خافية عنك:
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49427
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=49856
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50996

moemen 	14-Oct-2008 09:29 صباحاً
من الممكن أن تتواصل مع الأخ محمد المبارك(إن رضى هو بذلك)

يا محمد عطا أعلن إننى لن أكمل معك هذا الحوار لأسباب كثيره ومنها:
أنك تتطاول على شخصى,وتتهرب من أسئلتى, وتتجاهل الإجابات الواضحه من الأخ بتاح (جزاه الله خيرا ), وتضيع وقتنا فى الجدال.
القول الوحيد الصحيح الذى قلته والذى سآخذ به الآن هو قول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله حكمة شهيرة ( ما حاججت عالما إلا وهزمته، وما حاججت جاهلا إلا وهزمني )
وأنا سآخذ بها.
والآن أدعوك أن تتواصل فى هذا الجدال مع أى عضو آخر,وأطلب منك عدم التطاول أكثر من ذلك,وعدم توجيه أى حديث لى.
من الممكن أن تتواصل مع الأخ محمد المبارك(إن رضى هو بذلك),أو وجه كلامك للقراء ولكن لاتوجهه لى

النسر 	14-Oct-2008 09:51 صباحاً
الموضوع مغلق لإنهيار مستوى الحوار ولا مجال لتقويمه

الساعة الآن: 08:11 مساء 	
الصفحة 2 من 2 	< 	1 	2 	
عرض 40 مشاركات من هذا الموضوع لكل صفحة

----------


## the_chemist

قراءة بتأنى ثم العودة

----------


## hazem3

سبحان الله 

انا من الي كانوا متبنيين البحث ده ومقتنعين بيه وما زادني هذا الهبل الا اقتناعا 

اخي سكاي واي 

ولا شخص من المتناقشين بيفهم في المناقشة وده مش هجوم دي نصح للتغيير انفسهم 

وواضح انهم لم يقرأوا البحث او قرأوه و مفهموش حاجة 

ردود غبية وحجج واهية واسئلة هايفة 

و بالنسبة للسؤال ايوة عاد هما الي بنوا الاهرام في ظل الملي وصلناله بنفسنا مش الي وصلنا ليه حد تاني


وصفوه ببائع تاريخ بلده من اجل الشهرة وكذا وكذا لم ينقص الا ويحكموا عليه بالاعدام لانه خاين وعميل 

علي طريقة ابو العربي 

دانه يجزم بان قوم عاد مصريون 

يا بلد بيقولكوا مصريييييييييييييييين مش جيين من المريخ ولا من اسرائيل 

يا حبايبي النقاش انتهي والاخ مؤمن متاكد ان  الاستاذ محمد سمير بيقولوا ان الي بنوه من الهند ولا من سكان كوكب ارغوان

ومش عارف ليه كده الاستاذ محمد سمير عطا خاتم بالعشرة علي ان عاد مصرييين يعني الي بنوا مصرييييين 

من 70,000  عام ومش من 7.000

الراجل بيثبت ادعاء وسخافة و كذب اليهود ان ادم عمره 7,000
سنة وبيعلي الاسلام 

وبيثبت ان القرآن حق وانه صادق في ايات قوم عاد الي ربنا تركها لتكون عظة 

هم يصرفون بصرنا للجزيرة العربية بحثنا هنا وهناك ولم نجد من سيرتهم الا شعرا 

وهل يستدل علي الاثر بالشعر 

لي عودة اخي الكريم لافراد مجال للبحث واهم نقاطه لنقف علي تاريخ بلدنا الحقيقي 

وليس تاريخ يريدون ان يعطونه لنا بالملعقة 

ودليل ان حضرتك لم تقرا البحث عنوان موضوعك 

الله اكبر المصريون هم بناة الاهرام 

وفي مناظرة رهيبة 

هل ده يخش عقل ولو مجنون 

و الله اكبر هل حررتم فلسطين او اعدتم للاسلام مجده 

واين المناظرة الرهيبة 

بعض الجاهلون يتكلمون ولا يفقهون 

دخلت الموضوع عي اساس اني هلاقي الي يدحض قناعاتي بالبحث فوجدت اني اضعت وقتي في قراءة 

مهاترات واناس لا يفقهوا لاحديثا ولا فهما وتعقلا 

اخي الحبيب انصحك بقراءة البحث من اوله لاخره بتاني وبصدر رحب وبعد ذلك اهلا بالنقاش ولكن مع اناس يفهمون 

تقبل مروري

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

على رسلك أخي حازم

----------


## hazem3

> على رسلك أخي حازم


اسف طبعا استاذي العزيز ابن رشد 
قريت المناقشة العجيبة دي وطلعت كنت هنفجر من الي فيها 

بجد مناقشة تجيب الضغط 

هههههههههههههه

كنت سمعت ان الموضوع ليه نسخة تانية مش عارف فين 

لو يتضموا عشان نتناقش فيه بهدوء وعقلانية 

يبقي جميل جدا

----------


## الصاعق

*الحقيقة إن اكتشاف مقابر العمال الذين بنوا الهرم من المفروض أن يريح الكل من تلك الأفكار، سواء أن بناة الأهرام ليسوا من الفراعنة بل هم قوم أخرون ، أو حتى أن بناة الأهرام من أطلنطس أو الفضاء الخارجي.*

* الحضارة المصرية أقدم حتى من الهرم الأكبر بل هناك أهرام أقدم منه وأهرام أحدث منه، وهو ليس الإنجاز المعماري الوحيد للفراعنة، وكيفية بناء الهرم ومصدر أحجاره والأدوات المستخدمة في البناء والفترة التي استغرقها ذلك معروف ومفهوم.*

*والحقيقة إن فكرة أن قوم ( عاد ) هم بناة الأهرام لا ترقى حتى إلى مستوى النظرية ، إذن ان ما تقوم عليه يعد تصورات ينقصها دليل إثباتي حقيقي.*

----------


## sky way

> سبحان الله 
> 
> انا من الي كانوا متبنيين البحث ده ومقتنعين بيه وما زادني هذا الهبل الا اقتناعا 
> 
> اخي سكاي واي 
> 
> ولا شخص من المتناقشين بيفهم في المناقشة وده مش هجوم دي نصح للتغيير انفسهم 
> 
> وواضح انهم لم يقرأوا البحث او قرأوه و مفهموش حاجة 
> ...


طيب بما تفسر الممرات الضيقه داخل الهرم التى بالكاد تكفى لشخص واحد من حجمنا نحن بالدخول والمرور؟ وإوعى تقولى دى كانت مجارى لقوم عاد !!!!هههههههه إيه هو الهرم كان بكابورت ولا إيه خخخخخخ, صباح الفل

----------


## sky way

> *الفراعنة لصوص حضارة !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> نعم اخواني الافاضل
> الفراعنة لصوص حضارة ....... تمهل_ي قبل ان تهرع_ي الي الكيبورد للتصفني ببعض الالفاظ مثل الغير منتمي و العميل .......الخ 
> فانا يا سادة لم اقل ذلك و لكنه باحث مصري من اصدر كتابا في الفترة الاخيرة و قال ان قوم عاد هم من بنو الاهرام و ابو الهول و ان الفراعنة استخلفوا علي مصر بعد فناء قوم عاد 
> لا تفتح_ي فمك من الدهشة و لا تجعل هذا الاحمرار يمليء وجهك دليلا علي الغضب و الاحتقان و لكن تمهل_ي حتي نقرا معا النظرية ثم بعد ذلك يدلوا كل منا بدلوه في الموضوع
> 
> يقول الباحث انه اعتمد علي الايات القرانية لتدعيم اركان نظريته و سوف نعرض فيما سيلي ذلك
> 
> ...


طيب بما تفسر الممرات الضيقه داخل الهرم التى بالكاد تكفى لشخص واحد من حجمنا نحن بالدخول والمرور؟ وإوعى تقولى دى كانت مجارى لقوم عاد !!!!هههههههه إيه هو الهرم كان بكابورت ولا إيه خخخخخخ, صباح الفل

----------


## الصاعق

*طبعاً قوم عاد بنوا الهرم، يوم في الأيام زهقوا فسابوا الجزيرة العربية وجم يتفسحوا في مصر وبعدين قالوا نعمل جاحة بل ماحنا قاعدين فبنوا الهرم الأكبر، أما الهرم الأوسط فبنته عاد الثانية لما جت تصيف في مصر، والهرم الأصغر .... أكيد كان فيه عاد ثالثة بس راحة عن بال المؤرخين.*

*أما الأهرام التانية زي هرم أوناس أو سقارة أو غيرها فكلها من بناء شعوب تانية جت مصر وبعضها طبعاً بنته كائنات فضائية. وتمثال أبو الهول كمان بناه قوم عاد ومن عبقريتهم علموا شكله وغطاء الرأس بتاعه تمام زي الفراعنة إللي هيسكنوا مصر بعد ما ربنا خدهم.*

*نافووووخي*

----------


## كاميليا



----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته
الاخ ابن طيبة
طبعا كاتب هذا الكتاب اسمة محمد عطا
ورديت علية في منتدي معماري علي هذا الينك http://m3mary.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33233&page=4

لكن اخي ابن طيبة
هههههههههههههههههه
المهم فعلا مصر لصوص حضارة سرقوا الحضارة والعلوم من الاخ محمد عطا  سرقوها ازاي وامتا وفين هو يعرف اكتر

ما احب ان اضيفة
قدماء المصريين رغم تعارضي معهم لان معظمهم كانوا مشركين وعبدة اصنام
انما حقا كانوا عباقرة وعلومهم بهرت العالم في الداخل والخارج
بناة الاهرامات هم مصريين وبنيت الاهرامات قبل ظهور اليهود باكثر من الف عام زر هذا الينك في موقعي لتتأكد من ذالك http://trkeg.com/trk/modules/yahood/
دائما المصريين سباقين في كل شئ كانوا المصريين القدماء ام المصريين الحاليين بغض النظر عن الظروف الحالية
هتلر حينما احتل العالم تمني لو امتلك جندي مصري والكثير ...
انظر لحال العرب الان هل تستطيع مركبة فضائية مغادرة الارض الا باذن من فاروق الباز الذي ترعرع شرب من نيل مصر
واحمد زويل وان عددنا لن ننتهي
مصر غالية وستظل غالية

----------


## سابرينا

*اول ما دخل القاعة كده بعد غياب اخد الصدمه ديه 
البحث ده لو صح هيبقى لينا ايه نفتخر بيه 
دا احنا عايشين على امجاد الماضى 

بس ليه سؤال لحضرتك 
انت بتنقل البحث عشان مقتنع بيه وبالنظريه ولا للمعرفة بس*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *اول ما دخل القاعة كده بعد غياب اخد الصدمه ديه 
> البحث ده لو صح هيبقى لينا ايه نفتخر بيه 
> دا احنا عايشين على امجاد الماضى 
> 
> بس ليه سؤال لحضرتك 
> انت بتنقل البحث عشان مقتنع بيه وبالنظريه ولا للمعرفة بس*


*اهلا سابرينا
لا طبعا مش مقتنع بيه
و اكيد قراتي اني رديت عليه و وضعت رابط للموضوع اللي بارد عليه بالتفصيل فيه و باكتشافات اثرية توضح كيف بني قدماء المصريين الاهرامات و كم من السنين استغرقوا حتي خرجوا علينا بعجيبة الدنيا الاهرامات الثلاثة
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## منتهى الروح

هما جابو الراجل عشان يحاوروه ولا يشرشحوووه ..ايه الأسلوب الغجري ده في الحوار....مشكلتنا اننا شعوب تنجرف وراء العواطف وتتتناسى الحقائق ..يعني جت على عطا ويقلولوه اتقي الله فيما تقول ..مهو التاريخ كلووو مزور جت على عاد يعني ((طب مهو قال ان عاد مصريين )) يعني منتقصش من تاريخ مصر ولا حاجه  وبعدين اهو بحث زيو زي كثير من الابحاث والواقع يفرض نفسوو والتاريخ بالنسبالي رفعت الاقلام عنه وجفت الصحف مهما قلنا ومهما عدنا مش بيأثر فيه شيء وقافلة التاريخ تسير كما ارادها كاتبوه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *طبعاً قوم عاد بنوا الهرم، يوم في الأيام زهقوا فسابوا الجزيرة العربية وجم يتفسحوا في مصر وبعدين قالوا نعمل جاحة بل ماحنا قاعدين فبنوا الهرم الأكبر، أما الهرم الأوسط فبنته عاد الثانية لما جت تصيف في مصر، والهرم الأصغر .... أكيد كان فيه عاد ثالثة بس راحة عن بال المؤرخين.*
> 
> *أما الأهرام التانية زي هرم أوناس أو سقارة أو غيرها فكلها من بناء شعوب تانية جت مصر وبعضها طبعاً بنته كائنات فضائية. وتمثال أبو الهول كمان بناه قوم عاد ومن عبقريتهم علموا شكله وغطاء الرأس بتاعه تمام زي الفراعنة إللي هيسكنوا مصر بعد ما ربنا خدهم.*
> 
> *نافووووخي*



فى الواقع رد الأخ العزيز ... الصاعق (ومع شديد إحترامى لكل الردود والآراء التى قيلت والقائمة على الحجج والبراهين العلمية) من أقوى الردود فى نظرى على هذا الموضوع  :y: 
أحييك اخى العزيز عليه جداااااااا
 :BRAWA: 
الاخ العزيز .... ابن طيبة
 :f2: 
موضوع رائع جذبنى لقراءته من اول كلمة لآخر كلمة ... :y: 
فى الواقع إدعاءات المأجورين علينا بسلب حضارات أخرى ونسبها إلينا لا تنتهى وعادة ما تنتهى هذه الدعاوى إلى لا شئ 
نظراً لزيفها الواضح وضعف حججها عادة ولكن تكمن خطورة هذا البحث فى رأيى فى شئ واحد وهو أنه يضرب على وتر شديد الحساسية عندنا وهو الدين والعقيدة وإقحامه للقرآن وآياته الكريمة فى الموضوع وإستخدامها إستخدام مضلل وخاطئ لإثبات نظرياته الباطلة.... هناك للأسف كثيرون على اتم الإستعداد لتبنى رأى ما او نظرية ما والإيمان بها والدفاع عنها بإستماتة أيضاً إذا مااقترن قولها بآية من آيات القرآن او حتى حديث شريف حتى وإن ضعف سنده مهما وضح زيف وكذب ذلك الرأى ومنافاته لاى منطق وعقل .... للأسف هؤلاء موجودون وبكثرة....!!!
القرآن بلاشك (ذلك الكتاب المقدس الذى لا يأتيه الباطل من أمامه ولا من خلفه) هو دستورنا ومرجعنا الأعظم فى تفسير وتفنيد الكثير من حقائق البشرية الخافية عنا ولكننا ننسى أن نفس هذا القرآن لم يقم أحد ومنذ نزوله بتفسيره او بتأويل آياته تأويلاً كاملاً ونهائى لا رجعة فيه .... لم يقم بذلك لا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ولا الصحابة ولا حتى أكبر علماء الدين وفقهائه عبر تاريخ الإسلام  كله .... وهذه إشارة واضحة ودعوة صريحة لإعمال العقل دائماً فيه والتدبر فى آياته فى كل وقت وزمان وبما يتناسب مع ما حصلته الإنسانية من علوم ومعارف .... ليتنا نتبع الأسلوب العلمى والمنهجى فى تحليلنا للامور وتبنينا للنظريات المختلفة .... ومن هنا كان إعجابى الشديد بهذا الموضوع الرائع الذى حاول أن يفند إدعاءات الباحث وأكاذيبه بالحجج وبالبراهين التى لاتتنافى مع عقل أو منطق....،،
مرة أخرى أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الشيق وأشكر كل من خط حرفاً فيه فقد أضفتم إلى الكثير والكثير حقاً....،،
تحياتى وتقديرى لكم جميعاً
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فى الواقع رد الأخ العزيز ... الصاعق (ومع شديد إحترامى لكل الردود والآراء التى قيلت والقائمة على الحجج والبراهين العلمية) من أقوى الردود فى نظرى على هذا الموضوع 
> أحييك اخى العزيز عليه جداااااااا
> 
> الاخ العزيز .... ابن طيبة
> 
> موضوع رائع جذبنى لقراءته من اول كلمة لآخر كلمة ...
> فى الواقع إدعاءات المأجورين علينا بسلب حضارات أخرى ونسبها إلينا لا تنتهى وعادة ما تنتهى هذه الدعاوى إلى لا شئ 
> نظراً لزيفها الواضح وضعف حججها عادة ولكن تكمن خطورة هذا البحث فى رأيى فى شئ واحد وهو أنه يضرب على وتر شديد الحساسية عندنا وهو الدين والعقيدة وإقحامه للقرآن وآياته الكريمة فى الموضوع وإستخدامها إستخدام مضلل وخاطئ لإثبات نظرياته الباطلة.... هناك للأسف كثيرون على اتم الإستعداد لتبنى رأى ما او نظرية ما والإيمان بها والدفاع عنها بإستماتة أيضاً إذا مااقترن قولها بآية من آيات القرآن او حتى حديث شريف حتى وإن ضعف سنده مهما وضح زيف وكذب ذلك الرأى ومنافاته لاى منطق وعقل .... للأسف هؤلاء موجودون وبكثرة....!!!
> القرآن بلاشك (ذلك الكتاب المقدس الذى لا يأتيه الباطل من أمامه ولا من خلفه) هو دستورنا ومرجعنا الأعظم فى تفسير وتفنيد الكثير من حقائق البشرية الخافية عنا ولكننا ننسى أن نفس هذا القرآن لم يقم أحد ومنذ نزوله بتفسيره او بتأويل آياته تأويلاً كاملاً ونهائى لا رجعة فيه .... لم يقم بذلك لا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ولا الصحابة ولا حتى أكبر علماء الدين وفقهائه عبر تاريخ الإسلام كله .... وهذه إشارة واضحة ودعوة صريحة لإعمال العقل دائماً فيه والتدبر فى آياته فى كل وقت وزمان وبما يتناسب مع ما حصلته الإنسانية من علوم ومعارف .... ليتنا نتبع الأسلوب العلمى والمنهجى فى تحليلنا للامور وتبنينا للنظريات المختلفة .... ومن هنا كان إعجابى الشديد بهذا الموضوع الرائع الذى حاول أن يفند إدعاءات الباحث وأكاذيبه بالحجج وبالبراهين التى لاتتنافى مع عقل أو منطق....،،
> ...


*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة جيهان*
*نعم زي ما قال اخي الصاعق ......اه يا نافوخي*
*فالاهرام بناها قوم عاد*
*و الاهرام بناها قوم اطلنتس الغارقة في المحيط الاطلنطي الذين هم الفراعنة في ذات الوقت اصحاب البشرة الزرقاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*و الاهرام بناء القادمون من الفضاء الخارجي لان اهل مصر متخلفون لم يستطعوا بناء مثل هذه الاعجوبة*
*لو راي هؤلاء او هؤلاء المائة و خمسون هرما التي تحويهم جنبات مصر و ينتشروا في ربوعها من اقصي الشمال الي اقصي الجنوب لما قالو ذلك* 
*لو نظر اولئك الي تلكم الاهرامات و تابعوا تطورها علي ارض الواقع و كيف تحولت من مصطفة الي عدة مصاطب ثم الي هرم مدرج ثم الي هرم غير مستوي الراس ثم الي هرم كامل كما في اهرامات الجيزة لعرفوا ان هذا الامر استغرق من قدماء المصريين ما يربو علي الخمسمائة عام حتي يظهر عل صورته النهائية التي نراه عليها اليوم*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اختنا الفاضلة جيهان*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و للجميع* 
*دعوني انقل لكم هذه الدراسة لاحد الباحثين للرد الشامل الوافي علي هذا الكتاب و صاحبه*

*ما معنى الأهرامات 

الأهرامات بالشكل الهندسى المعروف هى أحد المعالم المميزة للمعمار فى الدولة القديمةو 

والتى تتركز فى أسرتيها الثالثة والرابعة ما يعرف بعصر بناة الأهرام 

ومن أشهر هذة الأهرام على الأطلاق الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة كإحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع القديمة وتتركز أغلب هذة الأهرام فى الجيزة 

فنجد أهرام الجيزة الثلاثة وهى لخوفو – خفرع –منكاورع وهريمات صغيرة لأسر الملوك الثلاثة كذلك نجد هرم زوسر المدرج بسقارة 

تطور بناء المقابر لدى المصريين القدماء ( نظرة تاريخية )

قبل أن أدخل إلى تطور بناء المقابر لدى المصريين القدماء أحب أن أوضح أن هذة الأثار الفرعونية تنقسم إلى طبقات عديدة لكلا منها ما يميزها فهناك أثار الملوك والملكات وأثار طبقة النبلاء وحكام الأقاليم وأثار الكهنة وأثار عامة الشعب 

كذلك فإن أهم ما يميز الأثار الفرعونية للملوك المقبرة والتى يدفن فيها الملك – المعبد الجنائزى لتأبين الملك – أما المعابد التى يتم فيها العبادة فتسمى بإسم الإلة المعبود فى هذة المنطقة مثل معبد إيزيس أو معبد الكرنك لعبادة أمون 

تطور بناء المقابر 

بدأ بناء المقابر عند المصريين القدماء بحفرة بسيطة فى الأرض فى عصور ما قبل الأسرات ثم تطور لتبطين هذة الحفرة ومن هنا ظهرت مصطبة عليا أسفلها حجرة الدفن فى الأسرة الأولى والثانية ثم عدة مصاطب وهو ما يشكل هرما أو هريما صغيرا بإعتبار المصطبة الأولى السفلى هى الكبرى وما يعلوها يصغر تدريجيا وهو ما يتجلى فى عصر الدولة القديمة الأسرة الثالثة وأشهرها على الأطلاق هرم سقارة المدرج لزوسر بتصميم المهندس العبقرى إيمحوتب – أمنحوتب غير صحيحة - وهذا الهرم يتكون من 6 مصاطب .

ويرجع علماء الأثار هذة الفكرة لدى المصري القديم من هذا المدرج المتدرج إلى ظنة بصعود الميت ( الملك هنا ) عبر هذا المدرج فى رحلتة ما بعد الموت ( أفكار الفراعنة العقائدية تبنى على ما يعرف بعقيدة البعث والخلود) لمقابلة الإلة رع ( قرص الشمس ) وهو الموضح فى الصورة التالية : 




ثم تطور الشكل إلى شكل الهرم المصمت ويبدأ مع سنفرو خصوصا هرمة الأول بدهشور 

ثم أهرام الجيزة الثلاثة وهرم خت كاوس وتتركز هذة الأهرام فى منطقة الجيزة وسقارة ودهشور وميدوم والفيوم . ثم تطور البناء بالحفر أسفل الأرض بشكل عميق وعلى سفوح الجبال فى أماكن يصعب الوصول إليها وذلك فى عصور الدولة الوسطى وخصوصا مقابر النبلاء وحكام الأقاليم ثم يتجلى هذا الأطار المعمارى فى الدولة الحديثة ومقابر وادى الملوك والملكات فى البر الغربى بالأقصر .

الدولة القديمة بالخريطة الزمنية والتاريخية 

- سليم حسن – موسوعة مصر القديمة – الجزء الأول – من عصر ما قبل التاريخ حتى نهاية العصر الأهناسى – من ص 267 العصر العتيق وحتى الدولة القديمة -

الأسرتان الأوليتان (الأولى – الثانية )

من المعروف أن الملك (مينا ) – (نارمر )- (نارعمر ) – كلها أسماؤة بلهجات عديدة –

هو موحد القطرين لمصر ومنة يبدأ التأريخ لدولة الفراعنة المصرية (الدولة القديمة – الوسطى –الحديثة )ويطلق الأثريين على الأسرتين الأولى والثانية العصر العتيق ِ

وحسب سليم حسن فإن :Arcic Period

الأسرة الأولى حوالى سبعة ملوك إستمروا نحو 200 سنة (3200 -3000 ) ق.م

أشهر الملوك : ( مينا – خنت – زت (الملك الثعبان) وتوجد لوحة بإسمة فى متحف اللوفر 

أشهر الأثار : تتركز فى العرابة المدفونة (البلينا – سوهاج ) وسأذكر هنا أثرا من تطور بناء المقابر إلى المصاطب كما سبق وأن ذكرت - " كشف فى منطقة سقارة عن مصطبة لأحد الأشراف (النبلاء ) الذين عاشوا فى عهد الملك (ودمو) من الأسرة الأولى ويسمى (حماكا) وهذة المصطبة كبيرة الحجم إذ يبلغ طولها نحو 57 مترا وعرضها 26 مترا وإرتفاعها الحالى نحو 3.5 مترا 

الأسرة الثانية حسب سليم حسن يمكن أن نقول أن الأسرة الثانية حكمت أيضا ما يقرب من 200 سنة ( 3000 – 2780 ) ق.م وأشهر الملوك (حتب سخموى) وهو أول ملوك هذة الأسرة وفى عهد هذا الملك حدث إنفجار أرضى فى جهة تل بسطة ويعتقد أنه زلزال وقع لقرب المكان من منطقة أبو زعبل البركانية .

الدولة القديمة –( الأسرة الثالثة – السادسة ) – ( 2780 – 2263 ) ق.م 

الأسرة الثالثة : مؤسس الأسرة الملك (زوسر) دام حكمة 29 سنة صاحب هرم زوسر المدرج بسقارة وهو يعد أقدم مقبرة هرمية عرفت ويقول علماء الأثار أن هذا البناء هو الحلقة المتوسطة بين المصطبة والهرم الحقيقى .

ووصل نفوذ مصر فى عهد زوسر إلى ما وراء الشلال الثانى فى بلاد النوبة والسودان 

يلى زوسر (سانخت) وتنتهى ب ( حو / حونى )

الأسرة الرابعة : عصر بناة الأهرام 

أول ملوك هذة الأسرة هو ( سنفرو ) صاحب الهرمين الشهريين فى دهشور والذى يعتبر أول هرم بالشكل الهرمى وصل إلينا وهرمة الأخر فى ميدوم فى الشمال من مدخل الفيوم وهو ما يطلق علية الهرم الكاذب لعد إنتظام شكلة .

والثانى هو الملك ( خوفو ) صاحب الهرم الأكبر الشهير من الأهرام الثلاثة بالجيزة والذى يعد عجيبة الدنيا الوحيدة الباقية من عجائبها السبع القديمة 

ومن الملوك الأخرين لهذة الأسرة - خفرع صاحب الهرم الثانى - منكاورع صاحب الهرم الثالث – خنت كاوس صاحبة الهرم بإسمها 

الأسرة الخامسة : 

بداية ما يعرف ب ( معابد الشمس ) 

أشهر الملوك ( وسر كاف – وناس صاحب الهرم بإسمة فى سقارة )

الأسرة السادسة : 

وأهرام هذة الأسرة تتركز فى سقارة ومن ملوكها ( بيبى الأول – مرن رع - بيبى الثانى )

وهنا تنتهى الدولة القديمة ويبدأ عصر من عصور الظلمة الأولى فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة وهو العصر الأنتقالى الأول أو عصر الأضمحلال الأول .

الأهرام نظرة من الداخل 

كما يقول سليم حسن إختلف علماء الأثار فى تكييف شكل الهرم عند قدماء المصريين وأصل بناؤة والواقع أن أشكال الأهرام تختلف فى منظرها وفى تركيبها فى الكثير من الأحيان , فمثلا نجد الهرم المدرج فى سقارة قاعدتة مصطبة مربعة فوقها عدة مصاطب تضغر تدريجيا , وهناك هرم أخر قاعدتة مربعة وفوقة عدة مصاطب مربعة أصغر منالأولى ولكن بدون قمة 

؟ وهناك الهرم الرابع ويختلف عن الأهرام كلها فى أن قاعدتة المربعة تحمل فوقها تابوتا ، وأحسن بناء هرمى تام هو أهرام الجيزة 

سنركز هنا على هرم سقارة المدرج ( زوسر ) والهرم الأكبر بالجيزة ( خوفو )

هرم سقارة المدرج : 

هرم سقارة المدرج



- ومن ويكبيديا (الموسوعة الحرة )-

هرم سقارة المدرج أقدم بناء حجري معروف والقبر الملكي الأول في التاريخ بني بين عامي 2737 - 2717 ق.م. يقع في سقارةجنوب الجيزةعلى مسافة ميل من جرف سقارة. صمّم أصلاً كقبر للفرعون زوسرمن قبل الوزير إمحوتبعلى هيئة ست مصاطب فوق نفق ينحدر إلى موقع الدفن. مر الهرم بستة تغييرات في المخطط قبل إنجاز شكله الحالي.

هذا الهرم المدرج هو أول بناء تذكاري معروف صنع من الحجارة في أي مكان في العالم. و كما يتضح من إسمه، فهو عبارة عن سلسلة من ستّة مستويات من الحجارة تتناقص في حجمها إلى أن تصل إلى إرتفاع 62 متر (200 قدم). و قاعدته مستطيلة، بقياس 390 -350 قدم. حتى ذلك الوقت, كانت المصطبة هي الشكل الرئيسي لهندسة القبر المعمارية. بدأَ هرم المدرج أصلاً كمصطبة، و ربما كانت الرؤية الأصلية أن لا يكون هرما بقدر أن يكون سلسلة من المصطبات، تتناقص في الحجم، و تكدس الواحدة على قمة الأخر .

بعد هرم زوسر المدرج بسقارة جاء سنفرو ليبنى هرمية فى دهشور وميدوم ولكن خوفو فيما بعد ترك هذة الأماكن وذهب لهضبة الجيزة ليبنى هرمة الشهير هناك 

وكما يقول سليم حسن ربما كان السر فى ذلك أن هذة الهضبة كانت قريبة من عين شمس مقر عبادة (رع ) وكذلك لإنها متسعة ومرتفعة لتجعل هرمة يشرف على كل من حولة يضاف إلى ذلك أن أحجار هذة الهضبة صالحة لقطع أحجار المبانى لصلابتها ومتانتها فكان من السهل أن يقطع منها ليقيم ر هرمة الضخم 

الهرم الأكبر (خوفو)

الهرم الأكبر (خوفو)






- ومن مصر الخالدة ---



حكم الملك خوفو مصر قرابة ثلاثة وعشرون عاماً من عام 2574 حتى 2550 قبل الميلاد، خلال عصر الأسرة الرابعة فى الدولة القديمة. وهو صاحب هرم الجيزة الأكبر، والذى يعد أول عجائب الدنيا السبع والوحيد المكتمل من عجائب العالم القديم والتى لا تزال قائمة حتى الآن. 

وقد تم بناء الطبقات الأولى من الحجارة حول تل منخفض فى وسط المنطقة التى تركت غير ممهدة وتم دمجها فى بناية الهرم. وهذا التل بمثابة قلب الهرم كما قللت من حجم البناء المطلوب تشييده. ويرتفع المدخل الأصلى للهرم بحوالى 16.8 متراً أو 55.1 قدم من سطح الأرض ويفتح على الجهة الشمالية ليواجه النجم القطبى، حيث تقطن روح الملك فى العالم الآخر. ويبلغ طول كل ضلع من الأضلاع المكونة للقاعدة حوالى 230.38 متراً أو 755.65 قدم. وهو مبنى من 210 طبقة لم يبق منها سوى 201 فقط. 

وكان الارتفاع الأصلى للهرم شاملاً قمته هو 146.5 متراً أو 480.5 قدم ولكنه الآن حوالى 137.2 متراً أو 450 قدم، وزاوية الجوانب حوالى 51 و 50 درجة. وقد عثر على التابوت والهرم فارغين عند فتح الهرم فى القرن التاسع

بناء الهرم .

قبل بناء الهرم، كان يتم أولاً اختيار الموقع المناسب على حافة هضبة الصحراء والتى كانت ترتفع عن أعلى مستوى لماء الفيضان السنوى. 

وكان السطح الصخرى المختار لبناء الهرم يفحص جيداً للتأكد من أنه خالى من أية شقوق خطيرة يمكن أن تشكل أساساً غير مستقر أسفل ثقل البناء الهائل. 

وكان الأساس الصخرى يسوى جيداً باستخدام طرقاً مأخوذة من خبرة المصريين فى تسوية الأرض الزراعية قبل الرى. فقد كان يبنى حول المساحة المختارة لبناء الهرم حافة قصيرة من الطمى، ثم تغمر المساحة بالماء وتقسم إلى شبكة من القنوات الصغيرة يكون فيها قمة كل خندق على نفس الإرتفاع فوق سطح الماء. 

وكانت الخنادق تسوى بعد تبخر الماء أو صرفها. ولا يزال يوجد جزء باق من نظام الخنادق المستخدم فى تسوية الأرض بالقرب من الهرم الثانى الذى بناه الملك خفرع شمال الجيزة. 

وكان لابد من اختيار مكان بناء الهرم على الضفة الغربية للنيل، حيث تغرب الشمس، وحيث يمكن لروح الملك أن تصاحب اله الشمس فى رحلته خلال العالم الآخر. 

ولم يكان مكان الهرم بعيداً عن المقر الملكى بحيث يسهل الوصول إليه عن طريق مركب فى النيل، وبذلك كان يتسنى للملك وحاشيته زيارة الموقع. كما كان هذا الموقع المتميز يسمح بتسهيل نقل أحجار البناء والمواد الأخرى، وكذلك نقل الأثاث الجنائزى الملكى. 

وكانت قاعدة الهرم تتخذ الشكل المربع بقدر الأمكان بحيث يواجه كل جانب أحد الجهات الأصلية الأربعة مباشرة. 

وكان الشرق يحدد بواسطة الملاحظة الفلكية لمكان شروق وغروب الشمس فى يومى الإعتدالين من كل عام. فكان المحور الشرقى الغربى يرسم أولا ثم يحدد المحور الشمالى الجنوبى باستخدام مثلث وبملاحظة نجم قطبى. 

وكان الهرم يبنى باستخدام قطع من الحجر مجلوبة من الجانب الغربى بالقرب من الهضبة. 

وكانت الأحجار تجر على منحدرات مكونة من قطع الحجر والطمى وذلك على زحافات بمساعدة الثيران. 

وكان البناء عادة ما يبدأ بمد أول مدماك من الأحجار أفقياً والتأكد من أنه متساوى. ثم يعلو الطريق المنحدر المستخدم فى جر الأحجار تدريجياً حول البناء لرص الصف الثانى من الأحجار وهكذا. وكانت قوالب الحجر تصف الواحد فوق الآخر، وتملأ الفراغات بينها بالملاط وبشرائح الحجر لتسوية السطح. 

ثم كسى الهرم بطبقة من الحجر الجيرى الأبيض المصقول والمقطوع من تلال المقطم على الضفة الشرقية من النيل. وعلى قمة الهرم وضع هريم منحوت من نفس الحجر أو من حجر أقوى. 

ووفقاً لعبادة الشمس فى هليوبوليس وأسطورتها المتعلقة بخلق الكون، فإن تلاً صغيراً سمى بنبن فى اللغة المصرية كان يعد رمزاً لعبادة اله الشمس رع. 

وكان هناك اعتقاد فى أنه إذا دفن الملك أسفل ذلك الرمز، فإنه سيحيى ما دامت الشمس تحيى. 

وبعد تمام بناء الهرم كانت المنحدرات تزال من حوله




كانت الأهرام تشيد عادة داخل مجموعة جنائزية تضم عدة منشآت. وكان الجدار المحيط يشيد عادة من الطوب اللبن ويحتضن المجموعة بكاملها. 

وكان معبد الوادي يعد المدخل الرئيسي للمجموعة وساحة استقبال للملك الحي عند حضوره لتفقد الأعمال، كما كانت تؤدى به الطقوس الجنائزية للملك المتوفى؛ وربما يجرى له التحنيط أيضا. 

وكان الطريق الصاعد يصل بين معبد الوادي والمعبد الجنائزي، وكان سقف هذا الطريق مفتوحا في المجموعات الهرمية المبكرة ثم كان كثيرا ما يغطى في الأزمنة اللاحقة بسقف به فتحة مستطيلة فى وسطه تسمح بدخول قليل من الضوء. 

وكانت الشعائر الدينية الختامية للملك المتوفى تؤدى في المعبد الجنائزي والمقاصير الدينية؛ قبل أن ينقل جثمانه إلى مدفنه داخل الهرم. 

وقد خصصت حفر في الأرض لكي تضم المراكب التي كانت تستخدم في نقل الجثمان الملكي والأثاث الجنائزي؛ بعد أن تفك وترص بداخل الحفر، لكي يستخدمها الملك بالدار الآخرة - ولتجواله في عالم الموتى: أو مصاحبا لرب الشمس. 

وكان الملك المتوفى يدفن بالهرم - أى المقبرة الملكية؛ إما في داخله أو تحته. 

وكان الهرم يشيد كمقبرة ملكية أو كأثر، ولم يكن له أي استخدام آخر

لماذا يحاول الكثيرون وضع جو من الغموض حول الأهرام ومحاولة نسبها لغير المصريين القدماء 

تحدثنا عن تطور بناء المقابر لدى المصري القديم بداية من حفرة للدفن وحتى وصولها لشكل الهرم الكامل الذى يتجلى فى الأهرام الثلاثة بالجيزة ومرورا بشكل المصطبة الواحدة فى الأسرة الثانية والمصاطب المتعددة كما نجد فى هرم سقارة المدرج ثم محاولة الوصول إلى شكل الهرم المكتمل كما نجد بهرمى سنفرو وخصوصا الهرم الكاذب بميدوم .

وهذا يعد دليلا علميا على أن الوصول لهذا الشكل فى بناء المقابر لم يكن وليد الصدفة ولكنة كان نتيجة لظروف ومتطلبات التطور لدى المصرى القديم وهو نفسة الذى جعلة فيما بعد ومع تزايد السرقات ونبش القبور إلى أن يلجأ إلى سفوح الجبال ليبنى مقابرة كما نجدة فى عصور الدولة الوسطى والحديثة .

توجد نظريات كثيرة تحاول نسب الأهرامات إلى غير المصريين القدماء وتتركز أغلب مزاعم أصحاب هذة النظريات في البناء الضخم والمصريين القدماء مع صغر أحجامهم التى تقاربنا لا يستطيعون بناءة .

ومع ذلك يكذب العلم والأثار هذة المزاعم ولعلنا هنا نقول !

وماذا عن حجم معبد الكرنك ؟! وتماثيل رمسيس الثانى العملاقة ؟! وبناء المقابر بشكل عميق جدا فى داخل الجبل بالبر الغربى وإذا ما إنتقلنا إلى معالم حضارات أخرى فماذا عن منارة الأسكندرية وماذا عن حدائق بابل المعلقة وماذا عن .......

كذلك وماذا عن مقابر بناة الأهرام وتطور البناء الذى سبق وأن تحدثت عنه وإعتراف مراجع العمارة فى العالم بعبقرية إيمحوتب مهندس هرم زوسر المدرج والذى يسبق هرم خوفو بزمن كبير . ثم وماذا عن وجود ما يميز كل أهرامات الدولة القديمة بمختلف أسراتها 

من معبد الوادى (المعبد الذى يخص الأحتفالات الدينية) والمعبد الجنائزى للملك ( المعبد الذى يخص المراسييم التأبينية على الملك الميت ) والطريق المؤدى بينهما 

وماذا عما وصل إلينا من هيرودت ومانيتون وعن ولع الميونايين القدماء بالأهرامات وعما كتبة الرحالة العرب عن وجود النقوش الهيروغليفية على الطبقة الخارجية المغطية للهرم والتى ضاعت معالمها مع الزمن .

وماذا عن البردية من العصور الوسطى التى تخبرنا أن الملك خوفو أخذ يفكر مليا فى أفق تحوت (إلة الحكمة عند الفراعنة ) وأنة أراد أن تكون أفقة مثل أفق تحوت وما يعرفة قدماء المصريين من أن الهرم الأكبر هو أفق خوفو 

ونحن نجد أن فى شهرة هذة المزاعم ومحاولة نشرها بهذا الشكل وخصوصا مع بدء هذة المزاعم عند أحد مؤرخى اليهود القدامى والذى كان يحاول من خلالها نسب تاريخا لبنى جنسة وقال بإن أجدادة هم من بنى الأهرام ثم مع مزاعم الصهيونية ومحاولتهم الدئوبة لوضع إطار تاريخى لهم فى المنطقة منذ محاولات مناحم بيجن لطرح الفكرة والتى تجسدت فى فيلم الوصايا العشر فى أكبر غفلة ثقافية لنا - كعادتنا – وحتى الأن ممن يعرفه دارسى الأثار والتاريخ من محاولاتهم لزرع إسم إسرائيل فى التاريخ المصرى القديم بصورة تجعلهم يبررون نظريتهم القائلة من النيل للفرات .

وبعيدا عن تبنى البعض وخصوصا من راغبى الشهرة لهذة النظريات فهناك أيضا فى الغرب من يسيطر عليهم بشكل كبير الفكر الخرافى والذى يحاول أن يربط بالهرم الأكبر نظريات فى قمة الغرابة ومنها :

- تذكر لنا مجلة روز اليوسف فى أحد أعدادها عن جماعة غريبة ترأسهم سيدة هندية يظنون أن فى الهرم الأكبر تقبع أسرار الخلق ومكنوناتة .

- كذلك يذكر لنا د / عبد المحسن صالح فى كتابة الأنسان الحائر بين العلم والخرافة عن قصة الطبيب الفرنسى الذى زعم بإنة زار الهرم الأكبر وهناك وجد جثة لقط تاة فى الهرم ومات وتحنطت جثتة بعد مرور أيام من موتة وحاول الطبيب الفرنسى نشر ذلك على المستوى العلمى وزعم أنه أجرى التجارب على الشكل الهرمى وقدرتة على حفظ الأطعمة والجثث وقام العالم المصرى د /عبد المحسن صالح بزيارة للهرم الأكبر وطلب من هيئة الأثار المصرية إذنا بإن يجرى نفس التجارب داخل الهرم وهناك وبعد تعفن أدلة البحث من أطعمة وجثث لحيوانات تجارب ثبت كذب الطبيب الفرنسى ومحاولاتة للشهرة .

- كذلك يذكر لنا المهندس ياسر قطامش فى مجلة المهندسين المصرية وأثناء تعرضة للتاريخ فى مقالاتة قصة النبيل الأنجليزى الذى كان بمصر إبان الأحتلال الأنجليزى وقام بزيارة للهرم وهناك نسى نفسة ونام وعندما حل الليل قرر أن يقضى مبيتة بالهرم وأثناء نومة بالقرب من تابوت الملك حلم بكاهن أخذة وأجلسة فى تابوت الملك وأخذ يقوم معة بطقوس وقال لة بإن بالهرم الأكبر أسرار الخلق وبداية الحياة 

لا تستغرب صديقى من هذة النظريات فهذا الفكر له الكثير من مريدية فى العالم الغربى وخصوصا لو عرفت أن نسخة كتاب ( تنبؤات نوسترداموس ) تباع هناك بكميات أكبر من نسخ الأنجيل المباعة.

نظريات كثيرة منها لراغبى الشهرة ومنها لأصحاب الفكر الخرافى والجماعات الدينية الغريبة ومنها محاولات لليهود والصهيونية وأغلبها تتركز على الهرم الأكبر كمحور لأحداثها .

نقطتين هامتين تهدمان الأسس المبنى عليها هذا البحث 

وجود مدينة إرم الخاصة بقوم عاد 

إكتشاف أجزاء من هذة المدينة ووجودها فى منطقة الجزيرة العربية يؤكد تناقضات إستنتجات الباحث ومحاولتة لربط قوم بعاد بمصر 

الخلل الواضح بالمعرفة التاريخية أو الزمنية بالحضارة المصرية القديمة 

ويتضح ذلك فى نقاط كثيرة منها : ربط مينا مؤسس الأسرة الأولى بمسيحى مصر ومن المعروف أن المسيحية لم تدخل مصر حتى عهد الرومان وتؤرخ بالميلاد فى حين التأريخ للحضارة المصرية القديمة يبدأ بإكتشاف الكتابة أو ما يعر بما قبل الميلاد .

محاولة الخلط بين دول المصريين القدماء وأسراتهم المتعددة ومناطق حكمهم بشكل واضح يوحى للقارئ بإن هذة الحضارة دولة واحدة فقط وأكثر ما يتضح فية ربط الدولة القديمة بالحديثة وبالوسطى وهذا من أكبر عيوب البحث 

كذلك لا تتوافر فى البحث أى معرفة بالخريطة الزمنية للحضارة المصرية القديمة .

الأمر الذى يجعلة يخلط بشكل كبير بين عصور ما قبل التاريخ وعصر الدولة القديمة والوسطى والحديثة .

كذلك فهو يتخبط بين الأشارة إلى الأهرام والمعابد المصرية دون أى وعى بماهية العمارة الخاصة والمميزة لكل عصر عما سبقة أيضا هناك خلل كبير فى أسلوب البحث وإعتمادة على صور ثبت فبركتها من قبل بالفوتوشوب .
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

وأخيرا 
لماذا لا أعتبر هذا البحث بحث علمى ؟
أولا لنتكلم عن نظرية البحث العلمى التى يتبناها العلماء والباحثون حتى يقبلوا نظرية ما أو بحث أو يرفضوها وهنا يجمع الجميع منطق واحد هو الشك وعلى الباحث أن يثبت لهم وجهة نظرة ويبدد شكوكهم 
هنا على البحث المثار ولا أسمية بحث بقدر ما -
مجموعة من النقاط التى تهدمة من أساسة :
1- الباحث - إن كان باحثا أصلا - يحاول أن يهدم أسس تاريخ كامل وهذا لا يمكن من بحث واحد - إن كانت تلك الشطحات التى تخصة بحث علمى بصدق - فهو يكذب كل ما جاء به التاريخ المصرى القديم دون أن يقدم دلائل على ذلك وهو يركز على نقاط قليلة جدا ويربط عليها نتائج غير منطقية بالمرة

2- الباحث لا يفهم التسلسل التاريخى أو الخريطة الزمنية للتاريخ المصرى القديم والحضارات القديمة الأخرى وذلك إما عن جهل أو عمد ويظهر ذلك جليا فى الأمثلة التى سبق أن أشرت إليها فى مشاركتى السابقة 

3 - هناك نقاط غير علمية بالمرة وتدل على عدم فهم مثل أن الفراعنة جميعهم ماتوا غرقا وقمت بالرد سابقا ساخرا بقولى وهل حنطتهم الأسماك 

4 -عند البحث العلمى لا بد من وجود دلائل علمية 
والصور التى ثبت فبركتها بالفوتوشوب خير دليل على عدم علمية البحث وعلى عدم معرفة الباحث بما يبحث عنة خصوصا وأن هناك علم يسمى الأنثروبولوجيا يبحث فى الأنسان وأعتقد أن الباحث لم يسمع من قبل عن إنسان جاوة وإنسان نيتردال 

5 - الباحث لا يلتزم بمجموعة كتب تدرس مسار بحثة ويختار ما يريد من مراجع دون ذكر لصفحات أو أماكن يمكن الرجوع إليها كذلك وهل يعقل أن يكون بحث عن الحضارة المصرية القديمة دون ذكر لسليم حسن صاحب أضخم موسوعة فى تاريخ مصر القديمة .

6 -الباحث يضع هالة على بحثة بإن نقدة نقدا للدين وحتى فى تفسيرة للقرأن الكريم يفسر ما جاء على هواة 

7 - ذكر الباحث للتحنيط دون فهم لمراسم هذا التحنيط وكيف كان يتم وما جاء فى برديات المصريين القدماء عنة .

8 -ذكر النوافذ فى العابد دون ذكر هذة المعابد ومحاولة التعميم والمعروف أن لبناء الأثار بهذا الشكل أو التماثيل الضخمة فى كل الأثار الخاصة بالحضارات الغابرة له من الأفكار العقائدية الخاصة بهم وأساطيرهم الخاصة .

9 - الباحث يحاول تصوير المصريين القدماء وكأنهم بلا أى معانى المدنية وهنا أريد أن أصحح مفاهيمة فليقرأ فى مراجع العسكرية عن تنظيم الجيوش المصرية وليقرأ فى مراجع الطب والهندسة قبل أن يتكلم بأشياء غريبة جدا وليسأل عن مقياس النيل 

10 -الباحث يتكلم عن علم الفلك دون أن يصل لمعلوماتة أن المصريين القدماء برعوا فية وأنهم وضعوا تقويما شمسيا 

وأخيرا دعوة لكل صديق هنا بالمنتدى بقراءة الجزء الأول فقط فى موسوعة مصر القديمة للعلامة الأثرى المصرى د / سليم حسن

----------


## engmmw

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

لى سؤال واحد فقط و ارجو البحث فية

لماذا لم تذكر النقوش التى دونها الفراعنة او اى من الحضارات القديمه اى ذكر لنبى من انبياء الله؟؟
حتى نبى الله يوسف علية السلام الذى يقال ان ملك مصر قد امن برسالتة و الدعوة إلى الله (مذكور فى كتاب البداية و النهاية لابن كثير) لم نجد لة اى نقوش تذكر اسمة او دورة فى هذه الفترة المهمة فى حياة مصر !!! 
حقا سؤال يدعوا إلى الحيرة هل التاريخ مزور ؟

حقيقة لا اعلم

و لكن انا اعلم ان معظم الفراعنة كانوا كفارا لا يعترفون بوجود إلة (فلماذا ندافع عنهم؟؟)

حقا لا اعلم و لكنى اعلم ان الله قد نهى عن الاستغفار للمشركين و لو كانوا زوى قربى

فمابالنا بمن يدافع عن الكفار و هم لم يقدموا لة لا الكثير و لا القليل و لا حتى دينار صفيح !!!

الن نترك الماضى و ننظر للمستقبل (لا اعتقد فنحن الفراعنة   ::hop:: )


و اخيرا من يريد ان يعرف حقا حقيقة بناء الاهرامات (لماذا تم بنائها) فهذا السؤال لا نساله ابدا

دائما اسئلتنا تبدا بـــ من ؟ و ننسى لماذا ؟؟؟

فإلية هذه السلسلة بعنوان القادمون
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2wbMfWjMas&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> 
> لى سؤال واحد فقط و ارجو البحث فية 
> لماذا لم تذكر النقوش التى دونها الفراعنة او اى من الحضارات القديمه اى ذكر لنبى من انبياء الله؟؟
> حتى نبى الله يوسف علية السلام الذى يقال ان ملك مصر قد امن برسالتة و الدعوة إلى الله (مذكور فى كتاب البداية و النهاية لابن كثير) لم نجد لة اى نقوش تذكر اسمة او دورة فى هذه الفترة المهمة فى حياة مصر !!! 
> حقا سؤال يدعوا إلى الحيرة هل التاريخ مزور ؟ 
> حقيقة لا اعلم 
> و لكن انا اعلم ان معظم الفراعنة كانوا كفارا لا يعترفون بوجود إلة (فلماذا ندافع عنهم؟؟) 
> حقا لا اعلم و لكنى اعلم ان الله قد نهى عن الاستغفار للمشركين و لو كانوا زوى قربى 
> ...


*اهلا بك اخي الكريم engmmw*
*و من قال ان قدماء المصريين كلهم كفرة ؟*
* و من منطلق مبدأك التشككي من قال ان اسماء الالهة المصرية القديمة هي اسماء لالهة و ليست اسماء لاي شيء اخر* 
*نعم تعرض تاريخنا المصري القديم للتزوير و كذلك تاريخنا الحديث و ما زال يزور حتي الان* 

*دائما ما يكون النظر الي الماضي بوابة للدخول الي المستقبل .. هذا اذا لم يتحكم فينا الماضي و كبلنا به*

*شاكر لك مرورك الجميل*

*و هناك موضوع بعنوان فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك للاستاذ سيد ابراهيم ههنا في قاعة التاريخ فيه الكثير من الاجابات علي اسئلتك التي اثرتها* 
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## engmmw

السلام عليكم




> و من منطلق مبدأك التشككي من قال ان اسماء الالهة المصرية القديمة هي اسماء لالهة و ليست اسماء لاي شيء اخر



هذا ما درسناة و ما يدرس الان و لن يدرس فى الجامعات و المدارس غيرة !!!




> نعم تعرض تاريخنا المصري القديم للتزوير و كذلك تاريخنا الحديث و ما زال يزور حتي الان


هذا ما اؤمن بة انا شخصيا ولكن للاسف ليس التاريخ المصرى فقط , فمعظم التاريخ على وجة العموم كتب لمصالح شخصية و احيانا لارضاء الحكام  ::no1::  (كما يحدث الان)




> دائما ما يكون النظر الي الماضي بوابة للدخول الي المستقبل .. هذا اذا لم يتحكم فينا الماضي و كبلنا به


وجهة نظر قويه فعلا و لكننا ظللنا ننظر للماضى كثيرا تارة نتحصر على مل كنا و ما اصبحنا و تارة لنلقى اللوم علة الماضى و تارة لتبرير الحال الذى نعيشة الان (هذا راى الشخصى) حتى نسينا الحاضر و المستقبل 




> شاكر لك مرورك الجميل
> 
> و هناك موضوع بعنوان فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك للاستاذ سيد ابراهيم ههنا في قاعة التاريخ فيه الكثير من الاجابات علي اسئلتك التي اثرتها


بل الشكر لك على هذا الرد و سوف احاول مراجعة الموضوع باذن الله

 :f:  :f:

----------


## sky way

يا اخواننا ارحمونا بقى .
قلنا واكدنا ان المصريين القدماء هما اللى بنوا الاهرامات وكل ما نراه من الحضاره المصريه القديمه(حضارة دولة ايجيبيت او كيبيت). وهم ناس لون بشرتهم خمرى او داكن قليلا وهم من جنس حامى اتوا كجماعات مهاجره من جنوب مصر واستوطنوا حول وادى النيل واهتموا بجنوب الوادى وفيه كانت عواصمهم ولكنهم زحفوا ايضا نحو الدلتا واقاموا فيها حضاره ايضا وكانوا مملكتان فى الشمال والجنوب حتى تم توحيدهم وكان ومازال العامل الاساسى فى توحيدهم هو نهر النيل الذى يعنى المصير المشترك لهم.

اما الفراعنه وفرعون وهامان وكل القصه دى فهى تعود لقوم فرعون الهكسوس الرعاه الذين احتلوا مصر قرابة 350 عام وربما اكثر. وكذلك قصة يوسف عليه السلام واحداثها وقعت فى الفتره قبل موسى عليه السلام اى فى فترة احتلال الهكسوس والقصتين كانوا فى الدلتا بين الهكسوس الذين هم خليط من اقوام ساميه منها الكنعانيه والعموريه وكلهم بدو يتكلمون الاراميه القديمه التى هى ام اللغه العربيه.

اما المصريين فانسحبوا الى طيبه فرارا من بطش الهكسوس الذين لم يتوقعوه وهذا كان اول احتلال لمصر عبر التاريخ يعنى اتاخدوا على خوانه.

والمصريين القدماء كانوا يعبدوا الاله الواحد امون الذى يرى الجميع ويدركهم ولكن الابصار لا تدركه فهو اله لايراه الناس ولكنه يراهم ويحمل عرشه ثمانيه من (النفر) بكسر النون اى الملائكه. بكل بساطه كانوا يعبدون الله اما الفراعنه ال فرعون الهكسوس فمشركون يعبدون الاوثان وانتهى امرهم بغرق زعيمهم فرعون والنخبه من جنده فى البحر الاحمر وليس صحيحا ان احمس هو من طردهم كما يشاع فالتاريخ لم يذكر كيف هزمهم احمس بينما يذكر التاريخ تفاصيل المعارك التى خاضها جد احمس كامس وابو احمس سفنن رع وكلاهما لم يفلح فى طرد الفراعنه الهكسوس بينما احمس ذو الستة عشر ربيعا كان حاكما شرعيا للمصريين فى الجنوب وعندما علم المصريين بالفوضى التى نتجت عن غرق فرعون فى الشمال فاذا بهم يزحفون بكل سهوله ويستعيدوا الشمال فى لمح البصر دون مقاومه من الفراعنه الهكسوس الذين انتهى امرهم بغرق القائد فرعون وجنده
ولكن الاسخف من هذا ان يطلق الناس السذج على الحضاره المصريه كلمة الحضاره الفرعونيه. مين اللى جاب الفرعونيه هنا ولزقها لزق فى حضارة مصر علشان يشوهها ويسىء لسمعتها انا مش عارف هل اليهود او الجهلاء او الاعلام الغربى او مين مش عارف حقيقى
واكتر ما ينقطنى ان يطلقوا لقب الفراعنه على منتخب مصر الوطنى فى جميع المحافل الدوليه يعنى مصيبه وحطت على حضارة مصر واسم مصر وشعب مصر ومش عارف بصراحه اعمل ايه علشان اشيل المفهوم ده من دماغ الناس ونبطل نقول فراعنه . بطلوا تقولوا فراعنه وقولوا مصريين

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا اخواننا ارحمونا بقى .
> قلنا واكدنا ان المصريين القدماء هما اللى بنوا الاهرامات وكل ما نراه من الحضاره المصريه القديمه(حضارة دولة ايجيبيت او كيبيت). وهم ناس لون بشرتهم خمرى او داكن قليلا وهم من جنس حامى اتوا كجماعات مهاجره من جنوب مصر واستوطنوا حول وادى النيل واهتموا بجنوب الوادى وفيه كانت عواصمهم ولكنهم زحفوا ايضا نحو الدلتا واقاموا فيها حضاره ايضا وكانوا مملكتان فى الشمال والجنوب حتى تم توحيدهم وكان ومازال العامل الاساسى فى توحيدهم هو نهر النيل الذى يعنى المصير المشترك لهم.
> 
> اما الفراعنه وفرعون وهامان وكل القصه دى فهى تعود لقوم فرعون الهكسوس الرعاه الذين احتلوا مصر قرابة 350 عام وربما اكثر. وكذلك قصة يوسف عليه السلام واحداثها وقعت فى الفتره قبل موسى عليه السلام اى فى فترة احتلال الهكسوس والقصتين كانوا فى الدلتا بين الهكسوس الذين هم خليط من اقوام ساميه منها الكنعانيه والعموريه وكلهم بدو يتكلمون الاراميه القديمه التى هى ام اللغه العربيه.
> 
> اما المصريين فانسحبوا الى طيبه فرارا من بطش الهكسوس الذين لم يتوقعوه وهذا كان اول احتلال لمصر عبر التاريخ يعنى اتاخدوا على خوانه.
> 
> والمصريين القدماء كانوا يعبدوا الاله الواحد امون الذى يرى الجميع ويدركهم ولكن الابصار لا تدركه فهو اله لايراه الناس ولكنه يراهم ويحمل عرشه ثمانيه من (النفر) بكسر النون اى الملائكه. بكل بساطه كانوا يعبدون الله اما الفراعنه ال فرعون الهكسوس فمشركون يعبدون الاوثان وانتهى امرهم بغرق زعيمهم فرعون والنخبه من جنده فى البحر الاحمر وليس صحيحا ان احمس هو من طردهم كما يشاع فالتاريخ لم يذكر كيف هزمهم احمس بينما يذكر التاريخ تفاصيل المعارك التى خاضها جد احمس كامس وابو احمس سفنن رع وكلاهما لم يفلح فى طرد الفراعنه الهكسوس بينما احمس ذو الستة عشر ربيعا كان حاكما شرعيا للمصريين فى الجنوب وعندما علم المصريين بالفوضى التى نتجت عن غرق فرعون فى الشمال فاذا بهم يزحفون بكل سهوله ويستعيدوا الشمال فى لمح البصر دون مقاومه من الفراعنه الهكسوس الذين انتهى امرهم بغرق القائد فرعون وجنده
> ولكن الاسخف من هذا ان يطلق الناس السذج على الحضاره المصريه كلمة الحضاره الفرعونيه. مين اللى جاب الفرعونيه هنا ولزقها لزق فى حضارة مصر علشان يشوهها ويسىء لسمعتها انا مش عارف هل اليهود او الجهلاء او الاعلام الغربى او مين مش عارف حقيقى
> واكتر ما ينقطنى ان يطلقوا لقب الفراعنه على منتخب مصر الوطنى فى جميع المحافل الدوليه يعنى مصيبه وحطت على حضارة مصر واسم مصر وشعب مصر ومش عارف بصراحه اعمل ايه علشان اشيل المفهوم ده من دماغ الناس ونبطل نقول فراعنه . بطلوا تقولوا فراعنه وقولوا مصريين


*فتح الله عليك اخي الفاضل sky way*
*اهلا بك معنا*
*نعم هي كارثة بكل المقاييس ان يطلق علي حضارة قدماء المصريين اسم حضارة الفراعنة فيتم وصم حضارة ضاربة في القدم لسبعة الاف عام بالكفر و الشرك بالله الواحد القهار*
*و هي مهزلة مازال الكثير منا عاكف علي نشرها و بثها بكل وسائل الاعلام المتاحة دون ان يستند احدهم علي ادلة قطعية تؤكد ان قدماء المصريين هم قوم فرعون* 
*حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل*

----------


## sky way

> *فتح الله عليك اخي الفاضل sky way*
> *اهلا بك معنا*
> *نعم هي كارثة بكل المقاييس ان يطلق علي حضارة قدماء المصريين اسم حضارة الفراعنة فيتم وصم حضارة ضاربة في القدم لسبعة الاف عام بالكفر و الشرك بالله الواحد القاهر*
> *و هي مهزلة مازال الكثير منا عاكف علي نشرها و بثها بكل وسائل الاعلام المتاحة دون ان يستند احدهم علي ادلة قطعية تؤكد ان قدماء المصريين هم قوم فرعون* 
> *حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل*


اهلا بيك
للاسف دى مصيبه وحطت على مصر . حتى الحضاره المصريه شوهوها وقالوا عنها حضاره فرعونيه. تلاقى الواحد من دول فاتح ضبه عالاخر ويقولك فررررعوونيه. تروح لواحد مثقف وتقوله على ان ال فرعون دول مش مصريين دول هكسوس تلاقيه فتح بقه وقالك ههه ازاى فين ده ليه مين اللى قال يا خبر ابيض من امتى ليه كده وياخد الموضوع بتريقه ابقى عايز اطبق على زمارة رقبته.
والله لو اطول اقطع لسان اى واحد يقول من هنا ورايح على المصريين كلمة فراعنه او فرعونيه والكلام ده اقطع. واعلق لسانه فى ميدان رمسيس علشان يبقى عبره لغيره.

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

  المختصر الفيد

  بالنسبة لبناة الاهرامات انهم عمالقة والكلام دة ؟؟؟
  كل هذا غير صحيح والدليل قدماء المصريين من الاسرة الاولي الي الاسرة الثلاثون جثثهم موجودة في المتحف وغير متحف القاهرة كل الجثث لا تتعدا الـ 195 سنتيمتر يعني مش مكمل مترين  ؟  كدة معدش فية اسئله تطرح ( اذا وجد الماء بطل التيمم ) اي اذا وجدت الجثث طولها يمنع اي سؤال تاني !

  بالنسبة للأهرامات الي ان شاء الله في عصرنا او العصر الي بعدنا حتتهدم والسبب في ذالك العلامة والعبقري الي مش يعرف الالف من كوز الدرة في حضارة مصر زاهي حواس ان شاء الله الفيلم الوثائقي بتاعي لما حيتذاع حيوضح ذالك وحيفضح امر التجهيز لهدم الهرم الاكبر

  اهرامات مصر بناها قدماء المصريين بيدهم وليس بيد جن ولا سكان كوكب اخر عملية بسيطة جدا وهي انعدام الجاذبية او ما ضد الجاذبية الارضية يعني بالفلاحي تنافر الحجر مع جاذبية الارض ودة مسجل علي اثار مصر ولكن بترجة قدماء المصريين وليس ترجمة شامبليون 
  المهم معروف ان كل نبي بيبشر بالنبي الي بعدة فبعد تبشير سيدنا ادريس علية الصلاة والسلام بقدوم سيدنا نوح  والارض حتغرق في عهدة كان كل تركيز الموجودين ازاي يحموا الملك لذالك بنيا الهرم الاكبر وبعد ذالك الاوسط ثم الاصغر ومع طول مدة ظهور سيدنا نوح نسيا الامر  ولم تستخدم الاهرامات لما بنيت من اجله 

  اما بالنسبة لقول ان المصريين هم الفراعنة
  الامر بسيط جدا قوم صالح سميا بقوم صالح نسبة الي سيدنا صالح كذالك من يتجبر كان يسما باسم فرعون نسبة الي الطاغية فرعون  وفرعون هذا ظهر في الاسرة 19 الذي يسمي وسر ماعت رع استب ان  هم خمس حروف ف ر ع و ن 
   الامر بسيط مش معقد

  اما بالنسبة لسيدنا يوسف فعلا كان موجود في مصر والملك الوحيد الذي بنا صوامع غلال ( مخازن للغلال )  هو اخناتون في المنيا 
  وبعد موت اخناتون جة توت عنخ امون فضل موحد الله لكن بعد موت سيدنا يوسف بسنتان في السنه الثالثة ارتد عن التوحيد الامر واضع لاي انسان ينظر للموضوع نظرة محايدة وليست نظرة ؟؟؟

   اما بالنسبة للتاريخ المزور اقصد القديم 
    التاريخ القديم لم يزور فهو صحيح مئه بالمئة 

   تاريخ مصر القديمة حقيقي ليس مزورا

  نعم معركة قادش أحداثها حقيقية معاهدة السلام بين فرعون وخاتوسيلي حقيقية كل ما ذكر عن تاريخ مصر القديمة من خلال الكاهن مانيتون حقيقي الخطأ كان عند شامبليون فقط هو ومن جاء بعده, كذلك الأبحاث الأوربية التي اتبعها شامبليون. أرجوا أن تستوعبوا ما أقول وما أتي به في ترجمة حروف ( خط ) لغة مصر القديمة ذكر في كتاب إتحاف أبناء العصر بتاريخ ملوك مصر المطبوع سنه 1893م والموجود بدار الوثائق العامة بالمنصورة أي بعد وفاة شامبليون بـ( 61 ) سنه أي بعد ترجمة "مانيتون" تاريخ مصر من المصرية القديمة إلى اليونانية وترجم من اليونانية إلى الفرنسية ثم بعد ذلك قام الأستاذ ( "عبد الله" بك الشهير"بأبي السعود" مدير عموم المكاتب الأهلية سابقا ) بترجمته من الفرنسي إلى العربية للمتابعة اقرأ الخطأ الثامن لشامبليون ( 8 ) التاريخ يتحدثث علي هذا الينك http://www.tarekmoty.com/modules/5/

اسف للإطاله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المختصر الفيد
> 
> بالنسبة لبناة الاهرامات انهم عمالقة والكلام دة ؟؟؟
> كل هذا غير صحيح والدليل قدماء المصريين من الاسرة الاولي الي الاسرة الثلاثون جثثهم موجودة في المتحف وغير متحف القاهرة كل الجثث لا تتعدا الـ 195 سنتيمتر يعني مش مكمل مترين ؟ كدة معدش فية اسئله تطرح ( اذا وجد الماء بطل التيمم ) اي اذا وجدت الجثث طولها يمنع اي سؤال تاني !
> 
> بالنسبة للأهرامات الي ان شاء الله في عصرنا او العصر الي بعدنا حتتهدم والسبب في ذالك العلامة والعبقري الي مش يعرف الالف من كوز الدرة في حضارة مصر زاهي حواس ان شاء الله الفيلم الوثائقي بتاعي لما حيتذاع حيوضح ذالك وحيفضح امر التجهيز لهدم الهرم الاكبر
> ...


*شكرا استاذ طارق علي التوضيح الجميل*
*و لكننا مازلنا واقفين في حيرة امام السؤال الذي تتردد اصداؤه في جنبات العالم*
*لماذا سكتت النصوص المصرية عن ذكر اي خبر عن يوسف هليه السلام و موسي عليه السلام؟*
*دمت بالف خير*
**

----------


## sky way

نقوله طور يقول احلبوه!!!!!
نقوله واحد + واحد يساوى اتنين يقولك فرعون ده مصرى وحارب فى معركة قادش والقصه اياها اللى ملينا منها . نقوله انت راجل متعلم وعيب عليك كده يقولك انا راجل خبير اكسبيرينس وملقب نفسه بالباحث الفلانى اللى حاصل على 7 ماجستير و 3 دكتوراه. ادى واحد من العينه اللى بتشوه حضارة مصر لمجرد انه مش عايز يعترف بالحق و يتراجع عن رايه. علشان سيادته ميطلعش عيل ويتراجع عن رايه يبقى تغور مصر وحضارتها بس هو يبقى راجل فى كلمته وميرجعش عنها.
قلنا مليون مره يا اخوانا فرعون وقومه وكل الفرح ده حصل بين قوم اسمهم الهكسوس اللى هما جنس خليط من قبائل ساميه واحتلوا مصر ومنهم الكنعانيين والبدو الاراميين . كل المشكله ان احداث قصة يوسف وموسى واللى عاشوا معاهم من الهكسوس حصلت فى دلتا مصر العزيزه. وبعدين انتهت فترة وجودهم من مصر بسبب غرق فرعون وجنوده وفرار الباقى على فلسطين وبلاد الشام من حيث اتوا. دى بقى مش مشكلة مصر وحضارتها الغاليه ان الهكسوس احتلوا الدلتا وتكبروا و و و الخ. دى مش مشكلة رمسيس واخناتون وبناة الاهرام ونسلهم اللى هما المصريين القدماء, بقول اسمهم المصريين القدماء مش فراعنه مش فراعنه مش فراعنه اطلاقا. كلمة فراعنه دى لزقوها الحاقدين على مصر وحضارتها علشان يشوهوها برغم ان ربنا ما جبش سيرة المصريين القدماء من قريب او بعيد ولم يلعنهم فى القران ولم يذكر حضارتهم بسوء . ولكن خاتم المرسلين سيدنا محمد تزوج من احدى المصريات التى هى من نسل هؤلاء المصريين القدماء, ولم نجد اى خليفه مسلم يذكر حضارة مصر بسوء ويصفها بالكفر والشرك.
اتفضل ياسيدى الرابط ده شوفه كده بس وبعدين قول رايك  http://defenceofegypt.blogspot.com/  وشوف ازاى نخلص بلدنا من اللزقه اللى اسمها فراعنه وفرعون ده واذا ممكن يتفضل اى حد من الاساتذه الافاضل ويعمل كتاب باسم سعادته ويضيف شوية بهارات على الكلام ده انا معنديش مانع ومافيش مشكله واللى عايز يقتبس دون الاشاره للمصدر اطلاقا ماعنديش مشكله . انا بالنسبه لى مافيش عندى امكانيه دلوقتى لطبع كتاب فيا ريت حد يكون عنده غيره على اسم مصر يتفضل ويالف الكتاب باسمه , انا مش عايز شهره ولا الكلام ده,وربنا يكفينا شر الصحفيين والاعلاميين و الاذاعيين الجهله اللى بيوصفوا حضارة مصر بالفرعونيه وينسبوها لواحد هكسوسى ملعون اسمه فرعون. الله يخرب بيت اللى بدع حكاية فراعنه ولزقها فى حضارة مصر. احنا عندنا مخ يا ناس . على راى حسن عابدين الله يرحمه اه  يا  نافوخى !!!

----------


## trkeg

اخي ابن طيبة 
االنصوص المصرية القديمة لم تسكت عن ذكر الانبياء
سيدنا موسي علية الصلاة والسلام ذكر اسمة علي جميع اثار مصر تقريبا بترجمة شامبليون خع ام واس  بترجمتي موشي  وفي اخر سنتين من حكم فرعون ذكر اسمة واضح كما في القرأن موسي وهذا الاسم موجود في معبد ابي سمبل الكبير علي يدك الشمال وانت داخل المعبد وطبعا المعبد الكبير فية غرفتين لم يكتملوا لان التسع ايات لما نزلوا اصبح شعب مصر في هرج ومرج الي ان قضي الله سبحانه وتعالي علي فرعون غرقا
كانت خطتي في عام 2000 ان استمر في البحث بإتجاة المنيا والاقصر كي استقر علي اسم سيدنا يوسف وعلي اسم سيدنا ابراهيم الذي زار مصر في فترة حتشبسوت لكن طبعا كنت انت اقرب انسان لي في هذة الفترة وتعرف ما مررت به من ضغوط منعتني من تكمله هذا الشق ببحثي لكن اسماء الانبياء مذكورة علي جدران المعابد ولكن ليست بترجمة شامبليون او علماء هذا الزمن 

الاخ sky way
من عادتي ان تطاول احد علي في الرد اتجاهله 
ولكن المسلمات ليس لها دخل بالخصوصيات
قلت لك اخي قدماء المصريين في العصر الحالي يطلق عليهم فراعنه نسبة الي فرعون الطاغية وليس اسم قدماء المصريين فراعنة 
الهكسوس دخلوا مصر قبل نزول سيدنا ابراهيم لها 
انما فرعون اصله مصري ابن مصري وجدة مصري وجد جدة مصري
يا اخي فرعون لم يتجبر الا بفعل من حوله
فية مثل بسيط ودة صدقني حقيقي 
قالوا لفرعون اية فرعنك قال مش لقيت حد يردني
هو كان ملك قوي وكان كويس مش وحش لكن فعل اليهود هو ما جعله يتجبر لان بعد معركة قادش كان علي وشك الموت لولا فرقة من شباب الفلسطينين انقذوة من الموت المحقق لسببين اولهما انه كانوا يحاربون بالاجر 
ثانيهما ان ابناء عمومتهم كانوا في مصر من فترة سيدنا يوسف
بعد عودة فرعون من المعركة من هرب من جنودة بلغ الشعب انه قتل ولكن الشعب وجدة عائد منتصر هم نفسهم بمساعدة الكهنة قالوا انه رئيس جيوش الالهه وفضلوا ينفخوا فية لحد ما بقا فرعون الطاغية
فهمت
عاوز تناقش بحثك معي اتفضل ولكن نقطة نقطة وانا ارد ليك عليها بالدليل والبرهان انما تنقل مدونتك نقل مسطرة حنقل ليك موقعي ويبقا كدة مش مناقشة
وياريت لا داعي للكلام الصغير الي حيخليني انسحب من المناقشة بهدوء وانا في غنا عن ذالك
متفقين وحثبت ليك امام الاخوة ان فرعون هو وسر ماعت رع استب ان رع يعني رمسيس التاني من القرأن الكريم وما تطابق معة من التوراة والانجيل كذالك من الاثار وتاريخ مصر القديم الصحيح من خلال ترجمة مانيتون
امامك خمس بنود البند الي يريحك اتفضل اتكلم فية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> نقوله طور يقول احلبوه!!!!!
> نقوله واحد + واحد يساوى اتنين يقولك فرعون ده مصرى وحارب فى معركة قادش والقصه اياها اللى ملينا منها . نقوله انت راجل متعلم وعيب عليك كده يقولك انا راجل خبير اكسبيرينس وملقب نفسه بالباحث الفلانى اللى حاصل على 7 ماجستير و 3 دكتوراه. ادى واحد من العينه اللى بتشوه حضارة مصر لمجرد انه مش عايز يعترف بالحق و يتراجع عن رايه. علشان سيادته ميطلعش عيل ويتراجع عن رايه يبقى تغور مصر وحضارتها بس هو يبقى راجل فى كلمته وميرجعش عنها.
> قلنا مليون مره يا اخوانا فرعون وقومه وكل الفرح ده حصل بين قوم اسمهم الهكسوس اللى هما جنس خليط من قبائل ساميه واحتلوا مصر ومنهم الكنعانيين والبدو الاراميين . كل المشكله ان احداث قصة يوسف وموسى واللى عاشوا معاهم من الهكسوس حصلت فى دلتا مصر العزيزه. وبعدين انتهت فترة وجودهم من مصر بسبب غرق فرعون وجنوده وفرار الباقى على فلسطين وبلاد الشام من حيث اتوا. دى بقى مش مشكلة مصر وحضارتها الغاليه ان الهكسوس احتلوا الدلتا وتكبروا و و و الخ. دى مش مشكلة رمسيس واخناتون وبناة الاهرام ونسلهم اللى هما المصريين القدماء, بقول اسمهم المصريين القدماء مش فراعنه مش فراعنه مش فراعنه اطلاقا. كلمة فراعنه دى لزقوها الحاقدين على مصر وحضارتها علشان يشوهوها برغم ان ربنا ما جبش سيرة المصريين القدماء من قريب او بعيد ولم يلعنهم فى القران ولم يذكر حضارتهم بسوء . ولكن خاتم المرسلين سيدنا محمد تزوج من احدى المصريات التى هى من نسل هؤلاء المصريين القدماء, ولم نجد اى خليفه مسلم يذكر حضارة مصر بسوء ويصفها بالكفر والشرك.
> اتفضل ياسيدى الرابط ده شوفه كده بس وبعدين قول رايك http://defenceofegypt.blogspot.com/ وشوف ازاى نخلص بلدنا من اللزقه اللى اسمها فراعنه وفرعون ده واذا ممكن يتفضل اى حد من الاساتذه الافاضل ويعمل كتاب باسم سعادته ويضيف شوية بهارات على الكلام ده انا معنديش مانع ومافيش مشكله واللى عايز يقتبس دون الاشاره للمصدر اطلاقا ماعنديش مشكله . انا بالنسبه لى مافيش عندى امكانيه دلوقتى لطبع كتاب فيا ريت حد يكون عنده غيره على اسم مصر يتفضل ويالف الكتاب باسمه , انا مش عايز شهره ولا الكلام ده,وربنا يكفينا شر الصحفيين والاعلاميين و الاذاعيين الجهله اللى بيوصفوا حضارة مصر بالفرعونيه وينسبوها لواحد هكسوسى ملعون اسمه فرعون. الله يخرب بيت اللى بدع حكاية فراعنه ولزقها فى حضارة مصر. احنا عندنا مخ يا ناس . على راى حسن عابدين الله يرحمه اه يا نافوخى !!!


*اخي الفاضل sky way*
*حنانيك اخي الكريم*
*يجب ان نتناقش امورنا بعيدا عن اي انفعال او التقليل من شأن من يحاورنا*
*اخي الكريم ادعوك بان تتروي* 
*و تناقش الامور مع الاستاذ طارق خطوة بخطوى*
*استاذ طارق يبحث منذ عشرات السنوات حتي يتوصل لفك لوغاريتمات لغتنا الهيوغليفية و فك بعض رموز التاريخ المصري القديم*
*قد نختلف معه و انا اختلف معه كثيرا و لكن يجب ان يظل بيننا الاحترام المتبادل و التقدير الدائم*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخي ابن طيبة 
> االنصوص المصرية القديمة لم تسكت عن ذكر الانبياء
> سيدنا موسي علية الصلاة والسلام ذكر اسمة علي جميع اثار مصر تقريبا بترجمة شامبليون خع ام واس بترجمتي موشي وفي اخر سنتين من حكم فرعون ذكر اسمة واضح كما في القرأن موسي وهذا الاسم موجود في معبد ابي سمبل الكبير علي يدك الشمال وانت داخل المعبد وطبعا المعبد الكبير فية غرفتين لم يكتملوا لان التسع ايات لما نزلوا اصبح شعب مصر في هرج ومرج الي ان قضي الله سبحانه وتعالي علي فرعون غرقا
> كانت خطتي في عام 2000 ان استمر في البحث بإتجاة المنيا والاقصر كي استقر علي اسم سيدنا يوسف وعلي اسم سيدنا ابراهيم الذي زار مصر في فترة حتشبسوت لكن طبعا كنت انت اقرب انسان لي في هذة الفترة وتعرف ما مررت به من ضغوط منعتني من تكمله هذا الشق ببحثي لكن اسماء الانبياء مذكورة علي جدران المعابد ولكن ليست بترجمة شامبليون او علماء هذا الزمن


*اهلا بك مرة اخري استاذ طارق* 
*من حقنا عليك الان ان تشرح لنا بالتفصيل ما جاء بكلماتك المقتبسة اعلاه نريد و لو صورا من اسم موسي و من هو فرعون موسي و ما الادلة التي اعتمدت عليها في ذلك*
*بارك الله لنا في علمك و في عملك*
*و دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## sky way

> الاخ sky way
> من عادتي ان تطاول احد علي في الرد اتجاهله 
> ولكن المسلمات ليس لها دخل بالخصوصيات
> قلت لك اخي قدماء المصريين في العصر الحالي يطلق عليهم فراعنه نسبة الي فرعون الطاغية وليس اسم قدماء المصريين فراعنة 
> الهكسوس دخلوا مصر قبل نزول سيدنا ابراهيم لها 
> انما فرعون اصله مصري ابن مصري وجدة مصري وجد جدة مصري
> يا اخي فرعون لم يتجبر الا بفعل من حوله
> فية مثل بسيط ودة صدقني حقيقي 
> قالوا لفرعون اية فرعنك قال مش لقيت حد يردني
> ...


طيب يا اخ طارق بالراحه كده وعلى مهلنا و واحده واحده علشان نستفيد ونفيد بلدنا , بس قبل ما ادخل معاك فى نقاش لازم توعدنى ان لو وجهة نظرك خاطئه فيجب عليك التحلى باخلاق الفرسان الشجعان والتراجع عنها لاننا جميعا بشر نخطا ونصيب فمش عار ان يخطا الانسان , وانا قبلك كنت معتقد ان فرعون ده مصرى زيك دلوقتى بالضبط لحد ما هدانى ربنا للحقيقه وصعقت عندما ايقنتها واصبت بصدمه لم اخرج منها الى الان وصعبان عليه الناس اللى بتقول ليل نهار كلمة الحضاره الفرعونيه. خلاص ماشى ياعم ؟

ياريت نمسك البند الهام اللى انت ذكرته وهو الاثبات من القران الكريم فنكتفى به بالاضافه لبعض الادله العقلانيه ومش الادله من كتابات المؤرخين لاننى اشكك فى كلامهم والله اعلم كان غرضهم ايه لما كتبوه, ايه رايك كويس كده؟ واحب اعرفك انى بعت للدكتور زاهى حواس وبدون رد وكمان لدار الافتاء وكان ردهم/ سيبك من فرعون واصله لان ده كلام لابيودى ولا بيجيب وخد العبره من قصته!! وعندى الايميل لو تحب ابعتهولك. وبعت لجهات عديده فى مصر لوقف المهزله اللى اسمها فراعنه وحضاره فرعونيه ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادى. بس ان شاء الله عايز اتقدم بشكل رسمى للجهات الرسميه المسؤله وارفع دعاوى وشكاوى واطالب بموجب طلبات للدوائر الحكوميه والقائمين على المناهج والاعلام بايقاف هذه المهزله بحق مصر وحضارتها. 

نرجع لموضوعنا,,  طبعا انا باختار القران الكريم لانه موجود عندك بالضبط زى ما هو عندى زى ما هو عند الاخ ابن طيبه,و سيبك بقى من الابحاث بتاعتك فى اللغه الهيروغليفيه اللى انا احنا دلوقتى قاعدين وراء الكمبيوتر ومش متاكدين منها , بس القران موجود عند كل واحد فينا ومتاكدين منه. يعنى ما تجيش تقوللى ان اسم سيدنا موسى مكتوب بالهيروغليفى وكمان فرعون والكلام ده لان انا ببساطه ماشفتش ده ومش متاكد اذا كان صح واللا غلط بس القران معانا كلنا وجوه بيوتنا ومتاكدين منه فياريت يكون القران هو مصدرنا لتقييم الحقائق حلو الكلام؟

بس ياريت قبل ما نخش فى نقاش تكون اطلعت على الدلائل اللى فى المدونه على الرابط وتقولى ايه اللى مش داخل دماغك منها؟ يعنى هل الدلائل دى كلها مش كفايه واللا ايه؟ هل عندك ملاحظات؟

----------


## trkeg

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابن طيبة
بعد ما مات ملك خيتا الذي يدعا موتلن وسبحان الله بترجمتي موجود اسم موتلن في معبد ابي سمبل
تنازع ابنه واخية علي الملك ولكي يكسب كرسي العرش خاتوسيلي اخو موتلن اخذ بنتة اسية وعقد اول معاهدة صلح في التاريخ بينه وبين وفرعون واهدها السيدة اسية وكان ذالك في العام الخامس والعشرين من حكم فرعون كان لفرعون اولاد كثيرة ولكن السيدة اسية كانت جميله ظلت معة 4 سنوات دون انجاب ثم ظهر سيدنا موسي فاتخذته ولد لها تربي سيدنا موسي في البيت الحاكم وكان شديد الاهتمام بالاثار وخاصة العجل ابيس لذالك اختار السامري عجل لقوم موسي وقال لهم هذا اله موسي فنسية وطبعا لم يعمل لهم تمثل الاله حورس او اي اله اخر والا لما استطاع اقناع قوم موسي بان العجل اله له وكان سيدنا موسي مهتم بترميم الاثار المصرية لذالك تجد اسمة مدون علي معظم الاثار المصرية
وان اردت ان تعرف حروفها ادخل الي هذا الرابط  http://www.tarekmoty.com/modules/5/ تحت الصورة خير دليل ستجد الحروف بترجمة شامبليون وللتوضيح اكثر عن حروف سيدنا موسي في الخطأ ( 6 ) فرعون وزوجته عسداقن
المهم معك الي اخر المطاف ولكن دعنا ننتهي من الاخ محمد عطا
الاخ محمد عطا
انا بحثي مبني علي ان فرعون هو رمسيس الثاني كونه في فترة الهكسوس فهذا يهدم وجهه نظري والعلم ليس له كبير 
امام الاخ ابن طيبة ان اقنعتني بوجهه نظرك سوف انساق ورائك ولك ما شئت تمام
لكن بشرط لا تفسر الدين علي هواك
واعلم جيدا ان معظم الايات لم يفسرها الحبيب علية الصلاة والسلام لان ايات كثيرة نزلت قبل زمنها 
اما بالنسبة لمدونتك اعتبرني لم اقرأ منها حرف كذالك اعتبرك لم تقرأ موقعي 
فلتبدأ هنا ما تريد قوله لكن لا تعرض اكثر من نقطة واحدة في كل مرة وبعد الانتهاء منها ادخل في غيرها تمام
وفق الله الجميع لما فية الخير

----------


## sky way

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ ابن طيبة
> بعد ما مات ملك خيتا الذي يدعا موتلن وسبحان الله بترجمتي موجود اسم موتلن في معبد ابي سمبل
> تنازع ابنه واخية علي الملك ولكي يكسب كرسي العرش خاتوسيلي اخو موتلن اخذ بنتة اسية وعقد اول معاهدة صلح في التاريخ بينه وبين وفرعون واهدها السيدة اسية وكان ذالك في العام الخامس والعشرين من حكم فرعون كان لفرعون اولاد كثيرة ولكن السيدة اسية كانت جميله ظلت معة 4 سنوات دون انجاب ثم ظهر سيدنا موسي فاتخذته ولد لها تربي سيدنا موسي في البيت الحاكم وكان شديد الاهتمام بالاثار وخاصة العجل ابيس لذالك اختار السامري عجل لقوم موسي وقال لهم هذا اله موسي فنسية وطبعا لم يعمل لهم تمثل الاله حورس او اي اله اخر والا لما استطاع اقناع قوم موسي بان العجل اله له وكان سيدنا موسي مهتم بترميم الاثار المصرية لذالك تجد اسمة مدون علي معظم الاثار المصرية
> وان اردت ان تعرف حروفها ادخل الي هذا الرابط  http://www.tarekmoty.com/modules/5/ تحت الصورة خير دليل ستجد الحروف بترجمة شامبليون وللتوضيح اكثر عن حروف سيدنا موسي في الخطأ ( 6 ) فرعون وزوجته عسداقن
> المهم معك الي اخر المطاف ولكن دعنا ننتهي من الاخ محمد عطا
> الاخ محمد عطا
> انا بحثي مبني علي ان فرعون هو رمسيس الثاني كونه في فترة الهكسوس فهذا يهدم وجهه نظري والعلم ليس له كبير 
> امام الاخ ابن طيبة ان اقنعتني بوجهه نظرك سوف انساق ورائك ولك ما شئت تمام
> ...


احنا مالنا ومال محمد عطا؟؟ 
طيب اعرفك بنفسى/ اسمى مؤمن محمد سالم وناقشتك يا طارق قبل كده على منتدى التاريخ وانت مشيت ومكملتش الحوار وكمان رديت على محمد بيه عطا واثبت له انا والاخ بتاح ان نظريته اللى بتقول ان قوم عاد هما اللى بنوا الاهرامات هى نظريه من نسج الخيال ومالهاش اساس من الصحه وهو شتم وهرب ولسه عامل نفسه باحث و ابو العريف على حساب حضارة مصر.
وانا عضو فى منتدى التاريخ اللى اتقفل بسبب موضوعى . المنتدى اتقفل بسبب انى اثبت ان فرعون وقومه هكسوس ومش مصريين!!!!. لان الراجل صاحبه سعودى من ام مصريه وواضح كده انه عمل خلاف مع سعوديين وقالوا له اقفل الموضوع ده وهو رفض وقفل المنتدى من اساسه. طبعا السعوديين ودول الخليج وفلسطين والاردن زعلانين ان فرعون وقومه طلعوا منهم ومش مصريين زى ما كانوا فاكرين.
لان كل دول كانوا شغالين زى الحلاوه فى اعلامهم ومنتدياتهم بينتفوا فى مصر وحضارتها وشعبها وبيقولوا عليهم فراعنه متكبرين ملعونين فى القران الكريم فلما انا جيت واثبت لهم من القران ذات نفسه ان فرعون وقومه هم من الهكسوس يعنى من قبائل فى الجزيره العربيه ومش مصرى اطلاقا بتاتا البته. فاذا بهم يصرخون من الالم ويشعرون بالخزى وينكسون رؤوسهم صاغرين امام مصر وحضارتها وشعبها الباسل(طبعا انا اقصد هؤلاء الحاقدين على حضارة مصر ولا اقصد الاخوه العرب الافاضل الذين يحبون مصر اكثر من المصريين انفسهم).
على العموم انا دخلت على الرابط بتاعك ومعترض بشده على انك بتقول ان فرعون ملك مصرى وخاض معركة قادش وادعوك يا اخ طارق ان تتراجع عن هذه الفكره لانها غير صحيحه وتضر بمصر بل وتظلم مصر. صدقنى انا كنت زيك كده معتقد ان فرعون هو رمسيس الثانى والكلام ده لحد ما قريت عدة ايات بينات من سورة غافر واتضح ان فرعون وقومه دول هكسوس ومش مصريين فلهذا ادعوك اخى الفاضل طارق للتراجع عن هذه الفكره , وانا مش معترض على ابحاثك فى اللغه الهيروغليفيه واتفق معك انك ابن من ابناء مصر ولك الحق قبل شامبليون او اى اجنبى ان تبحث وتترجم من اللغه الهيروغليفيه.

----------


## trkeg

يا اخ مؤمن اسف علي الخطأ الاملائي
اعرف انك مؤمن
والحمد لله كلنا مؤمنين وموحدين بالله سبحانه وتعالي 
بالنسبة لمنتدي التاريخ انا مش مشيت انا كما قلت عندما اجد الموضوع صغر زيادة عن الازم ودخل فية عدم الاخلاق بنسحب لاني مقتنع ان كل انسان بيعبر عن نفسة بالفاظة
المهم مش اعتقد ان المنتدي دة اتقفل بسبب كدة لان المنتدي دة كما قلت لك لم كتير فمنهم من خطأ في ناس لا تستحق ان يخطأ فيها والادارة سكتت لذلك المنتدي اتقفل لان اتهيك علية مش اكتر 
ما علينا ليس هذا موضوعنا
انت بتقول ان بتوع فلسطين والاردن والخليج زعلوا ان علي كلامك فرعون طلع من عندهم
طب لية مش زعلوا لما قارون الملعون من عندهم والسامري ولو عديت حتلاقي كتير 
هذا ليس له دخل بذك
الانسان ليس مخير في وطنه او اهله ولكنه مسير في دول فهمتني
كم من فاشل وليس له اصل ولا دين انجب افضل الدعاة هلي الداعية ابن المنحرف حيستعار من ابية او حيأثر في دعوته كون ابية او اهله غير منضبطين
وبعدين اولا  لبتوع الخليج ان يعايرونا بـ واحد زي يوسف والي شوف عمل اية في بلدك ووصل مصر التي كانت افضل بلد زراعي الي ماذا او عاطف عبيد الي باع البلد برخص التراب ووصل الدولار من ثلاث جنيهات الي سبع ولم ينزل عن خمس ونصف من بعدة الي الان او اي من من حضروا زمننا فهم اظرط وادل سبيل من فرعون
ما فعله فرعون كان لا يذكر بما فعلوة علي الاقل هو كان اشجع منهم ويقول انا ربكم الاعلي
انما زمننا الحاضر يختبئون تحت عبائه الدين الاسلامي وبيعملوا الي عاوزينه وهم لا يمسوا لديننا بصفة ولا لاديان اخري فكل الاديان براء منهم ومن افعالهم
ولا انت مش عايش علي الساحة العربية وشايف
يكفي معايرة الجميع بالتضحية في عيد الاضحي بصدام ( حتا لو كان شبية صدام ) 
يااااااارجل سيبك من الموضيع السياسية وخلينا في العلم افضل

وادعوك يا اخ طارق ان تتراجع عن هذه الفكره لانها غير صحيحه وتضر بمصر بل وتظلم مصر

طيب اخي انا قلت لك اقنعني وانا معك 
والحمد لله انت مسلم وانا مسلم
ولو مسيحي عندي ادلتي بـ الانجيل
ولو يهودي برضة عندي ادلتي بـ التوراة
طبعا انا اعرف انك مثلي موحد بالله سبحانه وتعالي ولكني بفرض لك

منتظر ادلتك وان شاء الله ردي جاهز مسبقا

----------


## sky way

> بالنسبة لمنتدي التاريخ انا مش مشيت انا كما قلت عندما اجد الموضوع صغر زيادة عن الازم ودخل فية عدم الاخلاق بنسحب لاني مقتنع ان كل انسان بيعبر عن نفسة بالفاظة


لا يا طارق . انت لما جيت تناقش فى منتدى التاريخ محدش غلط فيك ابدا والمشرفين هناك ما يسمحوش باى غلط فى اى عضو.



> انت بتقول ان بتوع فلسطين والاردن والخليج زعلوا ان علي كلامك فرعون طلع من عندهم
> طب لية مش زعلوا لما قارون الملعون من عندهم والسامري ولو عديت حتلاقي كتير


 قارون والسامرى كانوا من قوم موسى بنى اسرائيل ولم يكونوا من قوم فرعون. لان فرعون قسم دولة الهكسوس فى الدلتا على اساس القبائل والاقوام وعمل تفرقه عنصريه بينهم, مكتوب فى القران ( وجعل اهلها شيعا) شيعا يعنى طوائف وفرق 
[/size]






> طيب اخي انا قلت لك اقنعني وانا معك 
> والحمد لله انت مسلم وانا مسلم
> ولو مسيحي عندي ادلتي بـ الانجيل
> ولو يهودي برضة عندي ادلتي بـ التوراة
> طبعا انا اعرف انك مثلي موحد بالله سبحانه وتعالي ولكني بفرض لك
> 
> منتظر ادلتك وان شاء الله ردي جاهز مسبقا


 طيب خلينا على الادله من القران لان انا راجل مسلم والحمد لله. خلاص يا عم طارق؟
نمسك دليل دليل وعلى مهلنا خالص لحد ما نتفق ان الدليل ده صحيح او مشكوك فيه, ماشى؟
الدليل الاول لاثبات ان فرعون وقومه هكسوس من شبه الجزيره العربيه ولم يكونوا مصريين,

وهى الآيه 34 من سورة غافر, قال رب العزة جل جلاله: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ ) صدق الله العظيم,من سورة غافر الآيه 34.
أنظروا إلى هذه الآية الكريمه, إنها خطاب من مؤمن آل فرعون لقومه آل فرعون يقول لهم أى لآل فرعون:ياآل فرعون لقد جاءكم يوسف عليه السلام بدعوة الله من قبل.فكيف إذن جاء يوسف عليه السلام بالدعوه لآل فرعون؟وهم يعيشون فى عهد موسى عليه السلام؟؟؟؟
الإجابه:هى أن آل فرعون نفسهم هم من نفس القوم الذين كان بينهم يوسف عليه السلام وهم الهكسوس.
نكمل الآيه,يقول لهم فمازلتم يا آل فرعون فى شك مما جاءكم به يوسف,فلما هلك يوسف قلتم ياآل فرعون لن يبعث الله من بعد يوسف رسولا.
وأسأل الآن ماعلاقة آل فرعون بالقوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام(الهكسوس)؟الإجابه إنهم أحفادهم ومنهم وتاريخهم مشترك واحد .فلو كان آل فرعون مصريين لقال لهم لقد جاء يوسف من قبل,ولكنه قال جاءكم أنتم ياآل فرعون.
أنظر لقوله (فلما هلك قلتم لن يبعث)أى أنهم هم نفسهم من القوم الذين عايشوا حياة ودعوة يوسف وهم من نفس القوم الذين عايشوا وفاة يوسف,وهم من نفس القوم الذين قالوا بعد وفاة يوسف (لن يبعث الله من بعد يوسف رسولا)إنهم هم آل فرعون الذين أرسل الله لهم يوسف من قبل وهم الهكسوس أمثال قطفير وزليخة والملك وكل ماورد فى قصة يوسف.
فبالله عليك أين هنا أى وجود للمصريين ؟؟
إنهم الهكسوس قوم فرعون وفرعون وهامان.وأنا ولله الحمد أعلن لكم ذلك حرصا منى على إظهار الحقيقه بفضل الله.
ويقول قائل إن هذا موجود فى القرآن وفسره غيرك من قبل وأقول لقد فسروه بوجهة نظر أخرى,ولكنى أفسر هنا من وجهة نظرى كباحث فى التاريخ ولمعرفة هوية فرعون وقومه( وهذا محل بحثى هنا),ليس من إهتمامى هنا وعظ المسلمين من هذه الآيه كما يفعل كل المفسرين أمثال الشيخ الشعراوى أو ابن كثير,فنظرتى هنا هى نظرة باحث فى التاريخ معتمدا على القرآن بإعتباره خير مصدر للبحث التاريخى
إننى هنا بفضل الله أدعوا المؤرخين للإعتماد أولا على القرآن الكريم فى إستكشاف وتدوين الأحداث التاريخيه بشكل مباشر,دون الإعتماد على مزاعم غربيه,وروايات إسرائيليه وروايات لمفسرين مسلمين من الممكن أن يحدث فيها إضافات وإزالات على مر السنين لايعلمها إلا الله.وهاأنذا أدعو للإعتماد على القرآن كمصدر أساسى لتدوين التاريخ.

ولو عايز اجيبلك تفسير الايه دى من مفسرين متخصصين اجيبلك الروابط . ايه رايك؟ هل عندك اعتراض على الدليل ده؟ واللا نخش فى اللى بعده؟

----------


## trkeg

يا اخي مال يوسف والي وزير الزراعة بمصر الحالية الي منع تنمية الثروة الحيوانية في مصر والي دخل الاستاكوزا النيلية لمصر بعد استورادها من اسرائيل
ومال سيدنا يوسف ابن يعقوب علية الصلاة والسلام
الظاهر بتفسر كل شئ من وجهه نظرك


وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَن يُظْهِرَ فِي الأَرْضِ الفَسَادَ (26)   [غافر]
وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مِّن كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الحِسَابِ (27)
وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ (28)
يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ المُلْكُ اليَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِن جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلاَّ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29)
وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الأَحْزَابِ (30)
مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ (31)
وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ (32)
يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ (33)
وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ (34)
الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِندَ اللَّهِ وَعِندَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ (35)
وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الأَسْبَابَ (36)	[غافر]

ياريت اخي تقرأ الايات من اولها هي تفسر نفسها ومش محتاجة مفسرين لان الايات تعرض كلام فرعون ثم تعرض كلام الرجل الصالح ثم علي لسان الحبيب علية الصلاة والسلام تذكرنا بالاحزاب الذين هم بعد سيدنا موسي بفترة زمنية بعيدة جدا تعدت 1700 سنه تقريبا 
يا اخي  لاَ تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ 
خلاص مش نصلي واهي ماشية
لكن كي نعقل نكمل الاية يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لاَ تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلاَ جُنُباً إِلاَّ عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا وَإِن كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِّنكُم مِّنَ الغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيداً طَيِّباً فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُواًّ غَفُوراً (43)

فهمتني اخي

وأسأل الآن ماعلاقة آل فرعون بالقوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام(الهكسوس)
طيب وما علاقة
مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ (31)
مش معقول افسر انهم ايضا من الهكسوي بين نوح علية السلام وبين عاد فترة بعيدة
وبعدين مش تنسا ان سيدنا موسي ابن عمران ابن لاوي 
ولاوي دة احد اخوة سيدنا يوسف
يعني المسافة مش بعيدة حينما نذكرك بشي حدث من خمسين سنه مسافة ليست بعيدة يوجد من عاصرها ولكن سوف اذكرك بشئ من الاف السنين هو انت حضرته علشان اذكرك به
لاحظ ان بلاغة القرأن الكريم انا وانت لسنا كوفئا لها ارجوا الحذر

الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِندَ اللَّهِ وَعِندَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ (35)


ايه رايك؟ هل عندك اعتراض على الدليل ده؟ واللا نخش فى اللى بعده؟

اما تخلص دة خش في الي بعدة وبعدين ياريت مش تنسخ شئ من مدونتك واللا حنسخ ليك من موقعي ومش حنخلص
ارجوا وضع الموضوع كـ نقاط وليس كـ نقل من موقعي او موقعك

----------


## trkeg

وضع هذا في الحسبان 
ان اقنعتني بكلامك سوف اترك بحثي كامل واتبعك
لا تنسا ذالك

----------


## sky way

> يا اخي مال يوسف والي وزير الزراعة بمصر الحالية الي منع تنمية الثروة الحيوانية في مصر والي دخل الاستاكوزا النيلية لمصر بعد استورادها من اسرائيل
> ومال سيدنا يوسف ابن يعقوب علية الصلاة والسلام


طب وايه علاقة يوسف والى بموضوعنا هنا اصلا يا عم الحاج؟. على العموم خلينا فى موضوعنا وبلاش افكارنا تتشتت.



> وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَن يُظْهِرَ فِي الأَرْضِ الفَسَادَ (26)   [غافر]
> وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مِّن كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الحِسَابِ (27)
> وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ (28)
> يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ المُلْكُ اليَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِن جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلاَّ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29)
> وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الأَحْزَابِ (30)
> مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ (31)
> وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ (32)
> يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ (33)
> وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ (34)
> ...


ياريت نخلينا فى الايه 34 تحديدا لان هى دى تعتبر الدليل الاول على ان فرعون وقومه هكسوس مش مصريين من بناة الاهرام. 



> يا اخي  لاَ تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ 
> خلاص مش نصلي واهي ماشية
> لكن كي نعقل نكمل الاية يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لاَ تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلاَ جُنُباً إِلاَّ عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا وَإِن كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِّنكُم مِّنَ الغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيداً طَيِّباً فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُواًّ غَفُوراً (43)


 اهو ده اللى كنت خايف منه ! ان الموضوع يتشعب والفكره تروح . ياريت بلاش نفتح مواضيع تانيه احنا فى غنى عنها وخلينا فى الدليل الاول بس الايه 34 من سورة غافر. خلاص يا طارق؟




> وأسأل الآن ماعلاقة آل فرعون بالقوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام(الهكسوس)
> طيب وما علاقة
> مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ (31)
> مش معقول افسر انهم ايضا من الهكسوي بين نوح علية السلام وبين عاد فترة بعيدة


خلينا دلوقتى فى الدليل الاول (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ) وعندها اتوقف و اسالك / من المتحدث ومن المتحدث اليه فى الايه؟ الاجابه / المتحدث هو رجل من ال فرعون والمتحدث اليه هم ال فرعون انفسهم. تمام كده؟ 
شوف بقى الراجل اللى من ال فرعون بيقول لال فرعون ايه بعد ما كذبوا موسى, بيقول لهم / ان يوسف (مش يوسف والى) اقصد سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام جاء لكم يا ال فرعون من قبل(اى من قبل موسى) بالبينات من عند الله, ولكنكم ظللتم يا قوم فرعون فى شك من دعوته لكم ولم تؤمنوا بها , فلما مات يوسف قلتم يا ال فرعون لن يبعث الله من بعد يوسف رسولا(يعنى هم ال فرعون يعرفون الله ولكن كانوا مشركين به ويعرفون ما معنى كلمة رسول.
طيب نستنتج من الايه الكريمه ايه ؟ نستنتج ان ال فرعون هم نفسهم القوم اللى كانت دعوة يوسف لهم( اللى هم الهكسوس) والله هكسوس مش مصريين خالص ابدا.   



> لاحظ ان بلاغة القرأن الكريم انا وانت لسنا كوفئا لها ارجوا الحذر
> 
> الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِندَ اللَّهِ وَعِندَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ (35)


 على فكره انا كنت حافظ ثلثى القران وانا صغير وعلى اطلاع واسع بالامور الدينيه والتفسير والبلاغه وغيرهم من العلوم الاسلاميه. ما علينا طيب ايه رايك بقى فى التفسير ده من موقع اسلامى . ادى نصه ( {وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ} أي ووالله لقد جاءكم يوسف بن يعقوب من قبل موسى بالمعجزات الظاهرات {فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءكُمْ بِهِ} أي فلَم تزالوا شاكين في رسالته كافرين بما جاء به من عند الله، قال المفسرون: المراد ءاباؤكم وأصولكم {حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً} أي حتى إذا مات قلتم على سبيل التشهّي والتمني من غير حجة ولا برهان لن يأتي أحد يدعي الرسالة بعد يوسف، قال أبو حيان: وليس هذا تصديقاً لرسالة يوسف، كيف وما زالوا في شك منه، وإِنما المعنى لا رسول من عند الله فيبعثه إلى الخلق، ففيه نفي الرسول ونفي بعثته {كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ} أي مثل ذلك الضلال الفظيع يُضلُّ الله كل مسرفٍ في العصيان، شاكٍّ في الدين، بعد وضوح الحجج والبراهين. وهتلاقيه على الرابط التالى http://www.islampedia.com/mie2/tafsir/40gafer.html

اقرا  ( قال المفسرون: المراد ءاباؤكم وأصولكم ) يعنى ال فرعون هم نفسهم من نفس القوم اللى عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام واللى جالهم بالرساله قبل موسى. 
بامكانك تشوف تفسير الايه دى من مواقع اخرى كتيره وهتلاقيها زى هنا (اباؤهم واصولهم). التفسير واضح يا طارق. الايه مش محتاجه تفسير اصلا ومافيش فيها بلاغه او توريه او اى حاجه من دى. الايه مفسره نفسها اصلا. 
القوم اللى جالهم يوسف بالدعوه هم الهكسوس الرعاه(جنس خليط من قبائل ساميه كنعانيين على يبوسيين على عموريين وكلهم بدو ضخام الجثث غلاظ الطبع افظاظ لا يفقهون الا امور الرعى والقتال على اماكن الرعى)
المصريين القدماء بعداء كل البعد بزاوية 180 درجه عن ال فرعون الهكسوس ولم يروا سيدنا يوسف وموسى اصلا. 
كل الحكايه ببساطه ان الاحداث كانت على ارض مصر وتحديدا فى الدلتا حيث عاصمة الهكسوس ومدنهم. مش معنى كده ان الاحداث كانت بين المصريين القدماء. الاحداث كانت بين الهكسوس اللى احتلوا شمال مصر.
صدقنى يا طارق انا كنت معتقد ان فرعون وقومه هم المصريين القدماء وبعدين قعدت افكر لحد ماربنا هدانى للايه 34 من سورة غافر ولما قريتها مانمتش ليليتها لحد الصبح. دى دليل واضح زى الشمس ان فرعون وقومه من الهكسوس اللى احتلوا دلتا مصر ومش مصريين ابدا.
ليه الناس والاعلام بيقول ان المصريين القدماء فراعنه وعمالين يغنوا ليل نهار وبيقولوا احنا الفراعنه؟؟؟؟؟؟مش عارف مين اللى بدع حكاية فراعنه دى ولزقها على كل ملوك مصر القدماء وحضارتها وختم عليهم باللعنه؟؟؟مين اللى عمل كده فى مصر؟؟ ده ظلم والله. بس انا مش هاسكت وهقلب الدنيا!!دى مصر يا جدع.  وان شاء الله اموت فداها. 

ايه ؟ لسه مش مقتنع؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دعوني اشكركم علي النقاش الرائع*
*و لي مداخلة و لكن عندما تعلتنوا انتهاءكم من هذه الفقرة*
*دمتما بكل خير*

----------


## trkeg

1 -  يا اخ مؤمن 
اتق الله وافهم معني الكلام ومش تشعب الموضوع انا بوضح ليك اني اقصد مسئول مصري مش سيدنا يوسف تاخدها اساس للموضوع
2 - والله وضعتها وقاصدها علشان اشوف الشخص الي بناقشة دة اية بالضبط وكنت اتمني تقف عندها وليس عند مسئول مصري فاسد

ياريت اخي تقرأ الايات من اولها هي تفسر نفسها ومش محتاجة مفسرين لان الايات تعرض كلام فرعون ثم تعرض كلام الرجل الصالح ثم علي لسان الحبيب علية الصلاة والسلام تذكرنا بالاحزاب الذين هم بعد سيدنا موسي بفترة زمنية بعيدة جدا تعدت 1700 سنه تقريبا 

شوف لما دي تفوت عليك يا رجل ياحافظ  ثلثي القرأن كما تقول حتنتظر مني اناقش معك اية ( ثم علي لسان الحبيب علية الصلاة والسلام تذكرنا بالاحزاب الذين هم بعد سيدنا موسي )
يا اخي الاحزاب كانوا قبل سيدنا محمد فمعني كلمة احزاب هم من احتزبوا ضد الانبياء عموما
المفروض الانسان الي بيناقش قضية خاصة به ومادامت جديدة لابد ان يكون ملم بكل كبيرة وصغيرة فهمت يا سيد مؤمن 
3 - سورة غافر نازله للموعظة وكل اية نازله لسبب وليست كما تظن 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حم (1)	   
تَنزِيلُ الكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ العَزِيزِ العَلِيمِ (2)
غَافِرِ الذَّنبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ العِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ إِلَيْهِ المَصِيرُ (3)
_________________________________________________
هذة الاية الرابعة نزلت في الحارس ابن قيس السهمي
مَا يُجَادِلُ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلاَ يَغْرُرْكَ تَقَلُّبُهُمْ فِي البِلادِ (4)
كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَالأَحْزَابُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَهَمَّتْ كُلُّ أُمَّةٍ بِرَسُولِهِمْ لِيَأْخُذُوهُ وَجَادَلُوا بِالْبَاطِلِ لِيُدْحِضُوا بِهِ الحَقَّ فَأَخَذْتُهُمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عِقَابِ (5)
وَكَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ (6)
الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ العَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْماً فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الجَحِيمِ (7)
رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَتِي وَعَدتَّهُمْ وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ (8)
وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الفَوْزُ العَظِيمُ (9)
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنَادَوْنَ لَمَقْتُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ مِن مَّقْتِكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِذْ تُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى الإِيمَانِ فَتَكْفُرُونَ (10)
قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَاعْتَرَفْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا فَهَلْ إِلَى خُرُوجٍ مِّن سَبِيلٍ (11)
ذَلِكُم بِأَنَّهُ إِذَا دُعِيَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ كَفَرْتُمْ وَإِن يُشْرَكْ بِهِ تُؤْمِنُوا فَالْحُكْمُ لِلَّهِ العَلِيِّ الكَبِيرِ (12)
هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُنَزِّلُ لَكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ رِزْقاً وَمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ إِلاَّ مَن يُنِيبُ (13)
فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الكَافِرُونَ (14)
رَفِيعُ الدَّرَجَاتِ ذُو العَرْشِ يُلْقِي الرُّوحَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ لِيُنذِرَ يَوْمَ التَّلاقِ (15)
يَوْمَ هُم بَارِزُونَ لاَ يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ شَيْءٌ لِّمَنِ المُلْكُ اليَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الوَاحِدِ القَهَّارِ (16)
الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ لاَ ظُلْمَ اليَوْمَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الحِسَابِ (17)
وَأَنذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الآزِفَةِ إِذِ القُلُوبُ لَدَى الحَنَاجِرِ كَاظِمِينَ مَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَلاَ شَفِيعٍ يُطَاعُ (18)
يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ (19)
وَاللَّهُ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ لاَ يَقْضُونَ بِشَيْءٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ (20)
أَوَ لَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَآثَاراً فِي الأَرْضِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ لَهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِن وَاقٍ (21)
ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانَت تَّأْتِيهِمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَكَفَرُوا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ العِقَابِ (22)
وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ (23)
إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ (24)
فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُم بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِندِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاءَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءَهُمْ وَمَا كَيْدُ الكَافِرِينَ إِلاَّ فِي ضَلالٍ (25)
وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَن يُظْهِرَ فِي الأَرْضِ الفَسَادَ (26)
وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مِّن كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الحِسَابِ (27)
وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلاً أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ (28)
يَا قَوْمِ لَكُمُ المُلْكُ اليَوْمَ ظَاهِرِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَمَن يَنصُرُنَا مِنْ بَأْسِ اللَّهِ إِن جَاءَنَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ مَا أُرِيكُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَرَى وَمَا أَهْدِيكُمْ إِلاَّ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (29)
وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم مِّثْلَ يَوْمِ الأَحْزَابِ (30)
مِثْلَ دَأْبِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْماً لِّلْعِبَادِ (31)
وَيَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنَادِ (32)
يَوْمَ تُوَلُّونَ مُدْبِرِينَ مَا لَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ (33)
وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ (34)
الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِندَ اللَّهِ وَعِندَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ (35)
وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الأَسْبَابَ (36)
أَسْبَابَ السَّمَوَاتِ فَأَطَّلِعَ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لأَظُنُّهُ كَاذِباً وَكَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ وَصُدَّ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا كَيْدُ فِرْعَوْنَ إِلاَّ فِي تَبَابٍ (37)
وَقَالَ الَّذِي آمَنَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ الرَّشَادِ (38)
يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا هَذِهِ الحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا مَتَاعٌ وَإِنَّ الآخِرَةَ هِيَ دَارُ القَرَارِ (39)
مَنْ عَمِلَ سَيِّئَةً فَلاَ يُجْزَى إِلاَّ مِثْلَهَا وَمَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُوْلَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الجَنَّةَ يُرْزَقُونَ فِيهَا بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (40)
وَيَا قَوْمِ مَا لِي أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى النَّجَاةِ وَتَدْعُونَنِي إِلَى النَّارِ (41)
تَدْعُونَنِي لأَكْفُرَ بِاللَّهِ وَأُشْرِكَ بِهِ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَأَنَا أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى العَزِيزِ الغَفَّارِ (42)
لاَ جَرَمَ أَنَّمَا تَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ لَيْسَ لَهُ دَعْوَةٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلاَ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ مَرَدَّنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَنَّ المُسْرِفِينَ هُمْ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ (43)
فَسَتَذْكُرُونَ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ (44)
فَوَقَاهُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِ مَا مَكَرُوا وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ العَذَابِ (45)
النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُواًّ وَعَشِياًّ وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ العَذَابِ (46)
وَإِذْ يَتَحَاجُّونَ فِي النَّارِ فَيَقُولُ الضُّعَفَاءُ لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ تَبَعاً فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّغْنُونَ عَنَّا نَصِيباً مِّنَ النَّارِ (47)
قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا كُلٌّ فِيهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ حَكَمَ بَيْنَ العِبَادِ (48)
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ فِي النَّارِ لِخَزَنَةِ جَهَنَّمَ ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ يُخَفِّفْ عَنَّا يَوْماً مِّنَ العَذَابِ (49)
قَالُوا أَوَ لَمْ تَكُ تَأْتِيكُمْ رُسُلُكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا بَلَى قَالُوا فَادْعُوا وَمَا دُعَاءُ الكَافِرِينَ إِلاَّ فِي ضَلالٍ (50)
إِنَّا لَنَنصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الأَشْهَادُ (51)
يَوْمَ لاَ يَنفَعُ الظَّالِمِينَ مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ وَلَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ (52)
وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الهُدَى وَأَوْرَثْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الكِتَابَ (53)
هُدًى وَذِكْرَى لأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ (54)
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالإِبْكَارِ (55)

____________________________________________
وهذة الايتين اسباب نزولهما نزلت حينما عظم اليهود امر الدجال وقالوا لرسول الله حيصنع كذا وكذا

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ إِنْ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ إِلاَّ كِبْرٌ مَّا هُم بِبَالِغِيهِ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ (56)
لَخَلْقُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ (57)
وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالبَصِيرُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَلاَ المُسِيءُ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ (58)
إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لآتِيَةٌ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهَا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ (59)
وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ (60)
اللَّهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِراً إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَشْكُرُونَ (61)
ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ (62)
كَذَلِكَ يُؤْفَكُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ (63)
اللَّهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ قَرَاراً وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ وَرَزَقَكُم مِّنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ العَالَمِينَ (64)
هُوَ الحَيُّ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ فَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ (65)

___________________________________________
وهذة الاية ان الوليد ابن المغيرة وشيبة ابن ربيعة   قالا يا محمد ارجع عما تقول وعليك بدين ابائك واجدادك فانزل الله هذة الاية
قُلْ إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ لَمَّا جَاءَنِيَ البَيِّنَاتُ مِن رَّبِّي وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ العَالَمِينَ (66)
هَوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ يُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلاً ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ ثُمَّ لِتَكُونُوا شُيُوخاً وَمِنكُم مَّن يُتَوَفَّى مِن قَبْلُ وَلِتَبْلُغُوا أَجَلاً مُّسَمًّى وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (67)
هَوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ فَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (68)
أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ أَنَّى يُصْرَفُونَ (69)
الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ (70)
إِذِ الأَغْلالُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَالسَّلاسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ (71)
فِي الحَمِيمِ ثُمَّ فِي النَّارِ يُسْجَرُونَ (72)
ثُمَّ قِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ (73)
مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا بَل لَّمْ نَكُن نَّدْعُو مِن قَبْلُ شَيْئاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الكَافِرِينَ (74)
ذَلِكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَمْرَحُونَ (75)
ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى المُتَكَبِّرِينَ (76)
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ فَإِمَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّكَ فَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ (77)
وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُـلاً مِّن قَبْلِكَ مِنْهُم مَّن قَصَصْنَا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُم مَّن لَّمْ نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَن يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قُضِيَ بِالْحَقِّ وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ المُبْطِلُونَ (78)
اللَّهُ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَنْعَامَ لِتَرْكَبُوا مِنْهَا وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ (79)
وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ وَلِتَبْلُغُوا عَلَيْهَا حَاجَةً فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى الفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ (80)
وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ فَأَيَّ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ تُنكِرُونَ (81)
أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ قُوَّةً وَآثَاراً فِي الأَرْضِ فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (82)
فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرِحُوا بِمَا عِنْدَهُم مِّنَ العِلْمِ وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ (83)
فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ وَكَفَرْنَا بِمَا كُنَّا بِهِ مُشْرِكِينَ (84)
فَلَمْ يَكُ يَنفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا سُنَّتَ اللَّهِ الَتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ وَخَسِرَ هُنَالِكَ الكَافِرُونَ (85)

فهذا تفسير لاسباب نزول هذة الايات اما ما استنتجته انت فهو خاطئ لسبب بسيط جدا
وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِن قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا جَاءَكُم بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَن يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُّرْتَابٌ
سيدنا يوسف كان قبل سيدنا موسي وكان معروف ان سيدنا يوسف رجل عفيف بدليل ما حدث بينه وبين زليخة الرجل الصالح الذي يكتم ايمانه حينما يدافع عن سيدنا موسي حيقول اية غير انه يذكر واحد صالح من قوم سيدنا موسي وهو جدة يوسف لان سيدنا يوسف هو جد سيدنا موسي جدة الاول عم ابية مش جدة المائة او العشرين لا جدة الاول واكيد انت شفت جدك ومعظمنا شاف جدة لو الانسان صالح بيقال له جدك فلان كان صالح وانت طالع زية ولو كان طالح كذالك الامر
وبعدين مش تنسا ان الملك امن برؤيا سيدنا يوسف ومسكة خزائن مصر كلها
وبعدين حكاية ان المصرين كانوا بيعملوا حسابهم لا طبعا لان الارض كانت مستقرة وما حدث بفعل الله سبحانه وتعالي كي تكون عبرة للعباد
كما حدث تماما في موضوع الطوفان المصريين برضة كانوا عاملين حسابهم له طبعا لا امر الله لا يعلمة الا الله
اخ مؤمن لا تنسا قدرة الله
ابليس لعنه الله علية كان طوس الملائكة كان يسجد السجدة الف سنه مما نعد نحن هل كان يخفي علي الله سبحانه وتعالي انه سيرفض السجود لادم لا طبعا كان رب العزة يعلم ذالك ولكن تركة ليكون عبرة واية
اخ مؤمن هذة السورة نزلت للعظة ولم تقص احداث فرعون 
ارجع لسورة القصص هي تقص وتحكي عن فرعون
ابليس ذكر في جميع الايات التي ذكر فيها وهو وسط الملائكة وكي لا يلتبس الامر علي ابن ادم ذكرة الله سبحانه وتعالي في سورة الكهف ان اصله جني
وصلتك المعلومة ولا لسة

اقرا ( قال المفسرون: المراد ءاباؤكم وأصولكم ) يعنى ال فرعون هم نفسهم من نفس القوم اللى عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام واللى جالهم بالرساله قبل موسى. 
يا اخي انت حتفسر بمزاجك ماهي واضحة اهه حتخلي ابائكم واصولكم لسيدنا يوسف فرعون ازاي بالعافية قلنا ليك ان سيدنا يوسف جد سيبدنا موسي اية دخل فرعون في النص بالنسبة للنسب
ولا انت بتستعمل حق الفيتوا  تقول كدة وخلاص يبقا كدة
انت لست وحدك علي الارض اخ مؤمن ولست وحدك قارئ القرأن الكريم
استهدا بالله واعمل زيي في بداية بحثي  علشان اصل للحقيقة بقيت اجلس مع نفسي وانسا كل شئ وابدأ من جديد 
فعلشان تفهم معني الايات لازم تنسا الي بتقوله وتنسا الي انا بقوله وتراجع الايات مع نفسك وقتها لن تحتاج مناقشتي لانك ستكتشف اندفاعك لفهم الايات وبالتالي خطئك في تفسيرها
مثلا في سورة يس 
وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَا المَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا المُرْسَلِينَ (20)
مش معقول تقارنه بالرجل الصالح دة شئ ودة شئ تاني ومش ينفع تفسرها علي هواك لانها مفسرة لوحدة
طبعا اول كلمة حتقولها اننا اتشعبنا 
طب افهمك ازاي لازم اجيب ليك امثله علشان تفهم لان مشكلتي محدش بيعرف يطبق معي حق الفيتو فهمتني 
راجع دينك كويس وافهم معني الايات
يوسف علية السلام جد موسي علية السلام ( وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ) يعني بالفلاحي الراجل دة جة جدة قبل كدة وكان راجل طيب والملك مشا وراة اسمع كلامة يافرعون زي الي قبلك ما سمع كلام جدة 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تكون وصلت

----------


## trkeg

اخي ابن طيبة لم ارا مداخلتك الا بعد ان وضعت ردي 
الرائع في الموضوع هو وجود اخي 
في انتظار مداخلتك

----------


## sky way

> 1 -  يا اخ مؤمن 
> اتق الله وافهم معني الكلام ومش تشعب الموضوع انا بوضح ليك اني اقصد مسئول مصري مش سيدنا يوسف تاخدها اساس للموضوع
> 2 - والله وضعتها وقاصدها علشان اشوف الشخص الي بناقشة دة اية بالضبط وكنت اتمني تقف عندها وليس عند مسئول مصري فاسد
> 
> ياريت اخي تقرأ الايات من اولها هي تفسر نفسها ومش محتاجة مفسرين لان الايات تعرض كلام فرعون ثم تعرض كلام الرجل الصالح ثم علي لسان الحبيب علية الصلاة والسلام تذكرنا بالاحزاب الذين هم بعد سيدنا موسي بفترة زمنية بعيدة جدا تعدت 1700 سنه تقريبا 
> 
> شوف لما دي تفوت عليك يا رجل ياحافظ  ثلثي القرأن كما تقول حتنتظر مني اناقش معك اية ( ثم علي لسان الحبيب علية الصلاة والسلام تذكرنا بالاحزاب الذين هم بعد سيدنا موسي )
> يا اخي الاحزاب كانوا قبل سيدنا محمد فمعني كلمة احزاب هم من احتزبوا ضد الانبياء عموما
> المفروض الانسان الي بيناقش قضية خاصة به ومادامت جديدة لابد ان يكون ملم بكل كبيرة وصغيرة فهمت يا سيد مؤمن 
> ...



معلهش يا طارق اسف جدا   مش هقدر اكمل معاك بسبب اختلاف المستوى الفكرى والثقافى اللى بيننا بدرجه كبيره, واضح ان اختيارى لك كشخص اناقشه كان اختيار خاطىء. اكرر اسفى لك واتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك المستقبليه :Bye2:

----------


## trkeg

سبحان الله 
بعد ما حطيت 
لا تعليق حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل الصبر يارب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش دة كان ردك الاول قبل التعديل
رجعت عدلتها تاني 

هو فعلا انت مش حتقدر تكمل معي لان فعلا فية اختلاف في المستوي الفكري والثقافي

بس الاختلاف دة مش انت الي حتحكم علية لا الاخوة الموجودين هما الي يحكموا مش انت الموضوع مش نقاش من طرف واحد ياسيد مؤمن لان الموضوع مش يخصك لوحدك 
الموضوع يخص كل المصريين
كما تلاحظ لا تعديل لي في كل مشاركاتي 
لاني رجل ان تكلمت اعرف ماذا اقول
وان اخطأت اعتذر
هذا هو الفارق بيني وبين كثير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا للاخوة الافاضل طارق و سكاي واي*
*علي عدم خروجهما عن سياق الموضوع*
*دمتما بكل خير*

----------


## trkeg

انا المفروض مش اكمل باقي رد
لكن العملية عملية ضمير وامانه علمية
اذا انت هربت لابد اكمل علشان اعرفك
1 - القرأن الكريم لا جدال فية
2 - لا يصح الا الصحيح 
3 - اما اقول وانا اثق فيما اقول او لا اقول كي لا اصغر
رغم عتبي علي رد اخ ابن طيبة لان المفروض ان واضع الموضوع لا يقفل بهذة الطريقة او يقفل وهو علي الهامش هكذا
طبعا المفروض بعد كلامة انا اسكت وهو حيسكت لكنه حيتوقع ان كلامة صحيح وممكن يعيش في الوهم وساعتها حشيل زنبة
ما دمت قبلت النقاش لابد ان اكمله
طبعا دليلك الاول سورة غافر وهي للعظة مش هنعيد الكلام تاني
وطبعا الدليل الثاني يستند علي نفس سورة غافر

هنا ننتقل للدليلك الثالث
جسد رمسيس الثاني والاية الكريمة (فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك...)
ثم ان جسد رمسيس الثانى تم اكتشافه حديثا فاين كان جسده من الايه الكريمه فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك!! . ان الاجيال الماضيه منذ نزول القران وحتى قبل 100 عام لم ترى جسد رمسيس الثانى, فكيف لم يريه الله لهم واراه لنا فقط!! اذا كان المقصود بجسد رمسيس هى العبره منه!! . ان كل هذا يؤكد انه لاصله بين رمسيس الثانى او غيره من المصريين القدماء بفرعون.

يارجل مين قال ليك الكلام دة ان جسد رمسيس مش اتعرف الا قبل 100 سنه من الان 
لا الرومان كانوا بيبهدلو جثث ملوك مصر القديمة ويسرقوها لذالك الكهنة جمعوا جثث معظم ملوك مصر القديمة وخبئوها في المكان المعروف حاليا بالقصر العيني 
لكن نرجع بالزمن لفترة فرعون لعنه الله علية
بعد موته غريق معظم الجثث تاهت في المياة لكن الله سبحانه وتعالي اظهر جثة فرعون لبني اسرائيل كي يطمئن قلبهم لموته
طيب مين حكم مصر بعد فرعون ابنه مرنبتاح 
في نظرك حيترك جثة ابية الملك دون تحنيط  
والله سبحانه وتعالي جعل الماء يطلع الجثة علي الشط انت تخيلها
الملك يريد جثة ابية الحراس حيجيبوا الجثة ويحنطوها وتبقا علي ما هي علية الان

ايضا دليلك الثالث علي باطل وحججة هاوية

دليلك الرابع
والدليل هو تردد إسم فرعون كإسم يتسمى به عشائر فى شبه الجزيره العربيه,فمثلا هناك عشيرة آل فرعون بالفرات الأوسط فى شمال شبه الجزيره العربيه والتى ينتمى إليها المدعى العراقى العام الحالى وإسمه (منقذ آل فرعون),
كل هذة الاسماء في الايام الحالية
يا رجل اتفرج علي المسلسلات التاريخية القديمة زي الزير سالم عنتر ابن شداد كدة حتلاقي كل الاسماء سالم مرة الحارس ابن عباد امرء القيس وائل كدة 
لكن مفيش فيهم مسلسل تردد فية اسم فرعون ولا حتشكك في التاريخ دة كمان
لكن في العصر الحديث لا تعديل علي الاسماء بسبب انتشار الثقافة ولو بحث ستجد ربع عائلات مصر اسمها عائله فرعون 
في مدينه دكرنس اكبر عائله في العدد هي عائله فرعون لكنهم مش رجال اعمال ومش مشهورين
كل زمن له ناسة

ايضا دليلك الرابع علي باطل بل لا ينفع يكون دليل


الدليل الخامس
 (وهو الرد على الإدعاء القائل بأن فرعون هو لقب لكل من حكم مصر القديمه
وهو أن كثير من الناس يعتقد خطأ أن لفظة فرعون هى لقب لمن حكم مصر القديمه,وأرد عليهم بالقول أن لفظة فرعون هى إسم شخص بعينه وليست لقبا كما يعتقد.

وطبعا دة اساس بحثي وكل علماء الدين اعترضوا علي كلامي وقالوا ان فرعون لقب الوحيد الذي اثبت انه اسم لشخص بعينه الباحث طارق عبدالمعطي 
علماء الاثار وعلماء الدين هاجموة واعترضوا علي كلامة لكني الحمد لله اثبت ذلك ووقفت امام الجميع  وطلعت علي صواب وهم جميعا علي خطأ والفضل الاول والاخير لله سبحانه وتعالي
ابن طيبة نفسة تعبني في بداية بحثي كي اثبت له ان فرعون اسم وليس لقب

كذالك دليلك الخامس مسروق من بحث الباحث طارق عبدالمعطي
وبقول ليك مسروق لانك لم تشير الي المكتشف الاول في بحثك 
وممكن كمان ارفع عليك قضية سرقة في النقطة دي  لان معي ترقيم دولي ورقم ايداع وحق مؤلف منذ عام 1997 شوف انت كنت ايامها في اي عام دراسي ولا تقريبا ممكن تكون مش لسة دخلت مدارس
لكن 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حجات كتير لا تستحق العناء
دمتم جميعا بخير 
ولي عتب عندك اخ ابن طيبة
رغم ما اكنه لك من احترام

----------


## sky way

> كذالك دليلك الخامس مسروق من بحث الباحث طارق عبدالمعطي
> وبقول ليك مسروق لانك لم تشير الي المكتشف الاول في بحثك 
> وممكن كمان ارفع عليك قضية سرقة في النقطة دي  لان معي ترقيم دولي ورقم ايداع وحق مؤلف منذ عام 1997 شوف انت كنت ايامها في اي عام دراسي ولا تقريبا ممكن تكون مش لسة دخلت مدارس
> لكن 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


إنتقد نظريتى كما تشاء فلن أحجر على تفكيرك ووجهة نظرك لأنها تعبر عن عقليتك.
أما أن يصل بك الأمر أن تتهمنى بالسرقه فهذا لن  أسكت عليه. لقد توسمت فيك خيرا فى البدايه  ولكن يتضح لى الآن  عكس  ذلك.
ولمعلوماتك فلقد  قررت  أن أطبع كتابى  ( فرعون وقومه كانوا هكسوسا ولم يكونوا  مصريين , الحقيقه المذهله التى ستعيد كتابة التاريخ وبأدله دامغه  من القرآن الكريم ) وذلك غدا بمشيئة الله  وسيشمل على الدليل الخامس الذى تزعم أننى سرقته  منك !!
وعندما ينزل  الكتاب سيكون بالطبع عليه ترقيم دولى لى  كمؤلف  وصاحب الحق الوحيد بما يحتويه. وابقى ورينى ساعتها حتعمل ايه!!
وابتداءا  من الاسبوع القادم  وبمشيئة الله  سأعكف على تأليف  كتاب جديد اخر يبطل جميع ما تؤلفه وتكتبه ويحمل  دلائل حصريه جديده لم يتطرق إليها باحث  من قبل, وهذه  الدلائل ستهدم نظرياتك ومؤلفاتك لأننى سأفحص كل ماتكتبه وأرد عليه رد لا صد ولا رد له.لقد حان  الوقت وشاءت  الظروف   ان اواجهك  وافحص ماتكتبه للناس للرد عليه بشكل رادع وحاسم يبطله  من جذوره ليصبح هباءا منثورا . أنت الذى بدأت الإعتداء  وليس أنا فتذكر  هذا جيدا . سأعلمك  درسا لن تنساه فى عدم الإعتداء والتطاول على  من  أحسن إليك.  لقد  قرأت  مشاركتك الاخيره المسيئه لى باتهامى بالسرقه  وانتظرت ثلاثة ايام حتى تسحبها ولكنك لم تفعل, فصبر جميل  اذن والبادى اظلم. وعلى نفسها  جنت براقش . 

التوقيع / مؤمن محمد سالم - باحث فى علم الاجناس البشريه(الانثروبولوجيا), وعلم الاعراق (الاثنولوجيا).

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> ‏ثالثا: ( ‏وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون)‏الشعراء 129 
> 
> المعاني: مصانع او قصور وهو ما ‏نراه فيما يعرف بالمعابد حيث نرى ارتفاع* 
> *الأعمدة فيها يتوازى مع ارتفاع قوم عاد*





أى عقل هندسى هذا 
الذى يقبل كلاما هلاميا كهذا
*ارتفاع* 
*الأعمدة فيها 
يتوازى مع ارتفاع قوم عاد* 

أفيقوا يا قوم من خرافاتكم وخزعبلاتكم هذه
أين بقايا الهياكل العظمية 
لقوم عاد فى مصر
هل أكلتها دودة القطن

أم أكلتها
البرومة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أى عقل هندسى هذا 
> الذى يقبل كلاما هلاميا كهذا
> *ارتفاع* 
> *الأعمدة فيها* 
> *يتوازى مع ارتفاع قوم عاد*  
> أفيقوا يا قوم من خرافاتكم وخزعبلاتكم هذه
> أين بقايا الهياكل العظمية 
> لقوم عاد فى مصر
> هل أكلتها دودة القطن
> ...


*دكتور جمال رجاء خاص قبل طرح المشاركة عليك قراءة الموضوع بالكامل ما اخذته مقتبسا عني هو من اقوال الباحث لا من اقوالي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور جمال رجاء خاص قبل طرح المشاركة عليك قراءة الموضوع بالكامل ما اخذته مقتبسا عني هو من اقوال الباحث لا من اقوالي*
> *دمت بخير*



 :f: عذرا أخي ابن طيبة   هل رأيتني أوجه تعليقي
بقولي

أخي ابن طيبة

ومن ثم فأن  تعليقي كان موجه للكل وليس لشخص واحد وبالذات لشخصكم الكريم
وعذرا مرة أخري علي هذا اللبس الغير مقصود  :f:

----------


## الأمير الأخير

أخيرا عرفت اسجل و افعل
المهم الموضوع خطير و منتشر و موجود علي منتديات كتيره جدا و اللي عرفت اوصل المعلومات له كانت غائبه عن الجميع افاجأ بأن المنتدي يتم غلقه ااصيانه او الموضوع يغلق او المنتدي شغال و الموضوع لا يفتح حاجات غريبه 
يارب يكون فيه هنا مجال للمناقشه الجاده و محاوله الإستناره الحقيقيه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخيرا عرفت اسجل و افعل
> المهم الموضوع خطير و منتشر و موجود علي منتديات كتيره جدا و اللي عرفت اوصل المعلومات له كانت غائبه عن الجميع افاجأ بأن المنتدي يتم غلقه ااصيانه او الموضوع يغلق او المنتدي شغال و الموضوع لا يفتح حاجات غريبه 
> يارب يكون فيه هنا مجال للمناقشه الجاده و محاوله الإستناره الحقيقيه


*اهلا بك اخي الكريم*
*و ان شاء الله تجد ماتتمناه*
*و ننتظر مشاركتك معنا*
**

----------


## الأمير الأخير

اولا اطلب من كل المهتمين و المتابعيين ان يطلعوا علي الموضوع بالكامل و كذلك متابعة موقع الكاتب
http://www.msatta.com/
لمعرفة افكاره و عن ماذا يبحث
و كذلك متابعة قصص الأنبياء و بخاصة 
سيدنا ادم              ابو البشر
سيدنا ادريس           .....
سيدنا نوح             الطوفان
سينا هود                عاد  
سيدنا صالح             ثمود
سيدنا ابراهيم           الفتره الزمنيه التي عاشها
و بعد ذلك نبدأ بمعرفه الحقائق الغائبه عن الجميع
و النظر للموضوع بموضوعيه بحته

----------


## الأمير الأخير

قصة 70000
من اين له بها
التاريخ الإسلامي واضح منذ سينا ادم لا نستطيع تحديده بدقه و لكن علي اغلب الفرض انه حوالي 10000 سنه فقط يزيد او ينقص 
سيدنا ابراهيم زار مصر و تزوج منها و ذلك في عهد الدوله الحديثه ( المصريه القديمه)
و انجب سيدنا اسماعيل و نسبه معروف حتي سيدنا محمد 
و انجب سيدنا اسحاق و من بعده بني اسرائيل و سيدنا موسي بعده بحوالي 200 او 300 سنه و معروف ان سينا موسي كان عام 1200 قبل الميلاد تقريبا 
اذن سيدنا ابراهيم في حدود 1500 قبل الميلاد 
و سيدنا نوح كان قبل سيدنا ابراهيم بفتره طويله و ليست ضخمه 
و يذكر ان قوم عاد من نسل سيدنا نوح عليه السلام و لكن فرع اخر غير سيدنا ابراهيم و هم من الفرع الذي منه سيدنا هود و صالح و ايضا قوم ثمود من ذات الفرع و يذكر ايضا ان قوم عاد تقريبا في عهد سينا ابراهيم  او قبله بفتره وجيزه ربما 200 او 300 سنه 
وفكيف يكون موضوع 70000 سنه 
ثانيا و الأهم ان سيدنا ادريس قبل نوح و هو الذي من نسله عاد قد زار مصر و و له دعوه هناك و كما ذكر رسول الله انه اول من خط بالقلم اذا بداية الحضاره بدأت في مصر كما يذكر انه ايضا كان عالما في الفلك و كان ذلك في مدينه منف او هيليوبلس
و معروف ان سيدنا نوح دعوته لقومه حوالي الألف عام غير عمره هو و بعد الطوفان عاش ما عاش و يأتي من نسله بعد قرون قوم عاد
انظروا لفارق التوقيت بين حضارة المصريون القدماء و حضاره قوم عاد من الأقدم
اريد دليل ديني يثبت ان  سيدنا هود نبي عاد قبل ادريس ؟
 و بعدين  فين الدليل ان قوم عاد خرجوا خارج الجزيره العربيه ؟
اما موضوع ان اليهود هما اللي مسيطريين ده كلام فاضي للأسباب بسيطه جدا 
او هم من نسل سيدنا ابراهيم اي في عهد الدوله الحديثه كما ذكرت سلفا و اللي متابع تاريخ مصر سوف يعرف ان الأهرامات بنيت في عهد الدوله القديمه 
فلو كان المؤرخون تبع اسرائيل لكانوا اثيتوا ان الأهرام في عهد الدوله الحديثه و ليس القديمه 
اضافه الي ان اول فتحه في الهرم تمت في عهد الخليفه المأمون اي في غز الحضاره الإسلاميه 
يعني لم يخفوا شيء عن الممرات الكبري 
و لا برده المأون تبع اليهود
و بعدين جوه الهرم غرفة الدفن الملكيه ارتفاعها 5 متر فقط لا تناسب قوم عاد بالأضافه لوجود تابوب بالحجم الفرعون يعني حجمنا حاليا يزن عشرات الأطنان من اللي حطوا برده الفراعنه بع ما مماتوا قوم عاد طيب اللي يشيل تابوت بالأطنان و يرفعه للهرم طيب ما يشيل الحجاره اللي ام 2 طن فقط
 و للحديث بقيه ..........

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> *اهلا بك اخي الكريم*
> *و ان شاء الله تجد ماتتمناه*
> *و ننتظر مشاركتك معنا*
> **


 الف شكر علي الإهتمام  و ارد السريع و اجد صدر رحب للمناقشه الجاده 
و معرفة الحقيفيه بموضوعيه 
و الف شكر علي الإهتمام

----------


## الأمير الأخير

و بعدين قصة ابوالهول اللي تم اكتشافه عام 1816
دليل قاطع علي جهل صاحب الكتاب 
من اسماه ابوالهول 
هذا الموضوع اثير معي منذ سنين طويله حول الأثار المصريه انها اصنام و يجب تحطيما حيث انها كانت مدفونه في الرمل و لا يعلم احد عنها شيئا لذلك لم يتم تحطيمها في عهد الخلافه الإسلاميه
 و كان منقذي هو ابوالهول
حيث ان ابو الهول كان موجودا عند فتح العرب لمصر و هم من اسموه ابوالهول لذلك كان دليل علي وجود اثار ابان الفتح الإسلامي
غير ذلك الأسم المشهور به عالميا هو سفنكس 
من اسماه سفنكس؟
الإغريق من اسموه سفنكس و ذلك في عصر الفراعنه ذاتهم 
طيب امال ايه حكايه انه مغمور بالرمل
يعني من النهايه ابول الهول موجود طول عمره جزءه الجسدي فقط اللي  غطته الرمال
ابوالهول كان لايظهر الا رأسه فقط حتي عام 1816 تم ازالة الرمال و ظهور جسده كله 
و يالا جهل الكاتب ازاي مش عارف بوجود ابول الهول منذ زمن و مش عارف حكاية التسميات 
و كمان مش عارف ان جسده فقط هو اللي مطمور بالرمل و رأسه كانت موجوده ازاي يبقي الفراعنه لا تعلم بوجوده طيب حتي كانوا شغبطوا علي راسه اللي باينه
كمان نقطه حكايه وزن رأسه اللي هي 1000 طن و محتاجه مش عارف كام طياره علشان تشيلها 
 هههه 
حاجه تضحك 
ابوالهول نتوء صخري تم نحته يعني مجرد نحت علي تبه موجوده مش حجاره اترفعت 
و الله المستعان 
و للحديث بقيه ................

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اولا اطلب من كل المهتمين و المتابعيين ان يطلعوا علي الموضوع بالكامل و كذلك متابعة موقع الكاتب
> http://www.msatta.com/
> لمعرفة افكاره و عن ماذا يبحث
> و كذلك متابعة قصص الأنبياء و بخاصة 
> سيدنا ادم              ابو البشر
> سيدنا ادريس           .....
> سيدنا نوح             الطوفان
> سينا هود                عاد  
> سيدنا صالح             ثمود
> ...




*صورة التقطت خلسة ووزعت بالإنترنت لإحدى الجثث العملاقة التي تم                  استخراجها من مكان مجهول، حيث يتم تكسيرها وسحقها فورا كي لا يعلم                  بها الناس، إذ تتعارض مع التلمود المفسر للتوراة الذي يزعم بأن آدم                  كان في طولنا وعمره سبعة آلاف عام فقط !! وحيث وردت قصة قوم عاد في                  القرآن ولم يرد لها ذكرا في التوراة مما جعل اليهود يزعمون                  بأسطورية القرآن بسبب ورود قصة قوم عاد به، ومن هنا بدأت حرب ما                  يسمى بعثات الآثار الأجنبية التي تدعي العمل الشريف وهم في الأصل                  مزورون لا يهمهم سوى وأد كل ما يشير لقوم عاد حتى لا يكتشف العالم                  تلك الحقيقة الخطيرة، ويتضح أن القرآن كلام الله وأن الإسلام على                  حق والصهيونية على باطل*

شكرا للباحث محمد سمير عطا لقد زرت موقعه وعثرت على الدليل القوى الذى كنت أبحث عنه
مع التأكيد على صحة هذه الصورة
وبعدها كلية عن أى تدخل فوتوشوبى
وأن كل من يشكك فى هذه الصورة
إما يكون كارها للدين الإسلامى
أو ناكرا ومشككا لما جاء فى القرآن الكريم
من وجود بشر عمالقه
بداية من أبو البشريه
آدم عليه السلام

http://www.msatta.com/Ejaz07.html#B2

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> *صورة التقطت خلسة ووزعت بالإنترنت لإحدى الجثث العملاقة التي تم                  استخراجها من مكان مجهول، حيث يتم تكسيرها وسحقها فورا كي لا يعلم                  بها الناس، إذ تتعارض مع التلمود المفسر للتوراة الذي يزعم بأن آدم                  كان في طولنا وعمره سبعة آلاف عام فقط !! وحيث وردت قصة قوم عاد في                  القرآن ولم يرد لها ذكرا في التوراة مما جعل اليهود يزعمون                  بأسطورية القرآن بسبب ورود قصة قوم عاد به، ومن هنا بدأت حرب ما                  يسمى بعثات الآثار الأجنبية التي تدعي العمل الشريف وهم في الأصل                  مزورون لا يهمهم سوى وأد كل ما يشير لقوم عاد حتى لا يكتشف العالم                  تلك الحقيقة الخطيرة، ويتضح أن القرآن كلام الله وأن الإسلام على                  حق والصهيونية على باطل*
> 
> شكرا للباحث محمد سمير عطا لقد زرت موقعه وعثرت على الدليل القوى الذى كنت أبحث عنه
> مع التأكيد على صحة هذه الصورة
> وبعدها كلية عن أى تدخل فوتوشوبى
> وأن كل من يشكك فى هذه الصورة
> إما يكون كارها للدين الإسلامى
> أو ناكرا ومشككا لما جاء فى القرآن الكريم
> من وجود بشر عمالقه
> ...


سيدي الفاضل انا اريدك ان تتابع كل كتاباته  و لا خلاف علي وجود قوم عاد و لكن الحقيقيه و ليس التزييف 


و بعدين هو بيدخل من مدخل اليهوديه و الكلام ده مما يشجع علي تصديقه 
انا لا انفي قصة قوم عاد و موضوع الصور ده موضوع تاني خالص و ياريت تتابع كل ما كتبه و تراجع مشاركاتي و كذلك مشاركاتي القادمه للوصول الي الحقيقه
 وهذه سلسلة ارض الأنبياء 
و راجع قصه سيدنا هود عليه السلام مع قوم عاد

http://rapidshare.com/files/14797610...od_A.part1.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/14797696...od_A.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14797754...od_B.part1.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/14797776...od_B.part2.rar

 و سوف تعرف قصة قوم عاد و اماكنهم
 انا لا انفي وجودهم و لكن نقول بأنهم لم يكونوا في مصر 
و ان التاريخ المصري بدأ في زمن سيدنا ادريس عليه السلام

http://rapidshare.com/files/147970879/2-idris.part1.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/147971965/2-idris.part2.rar

و الذي كان قبل نوح و هود عليهما السلام جميعا
و بعدين عايزيين ننسي قصص التوراه و التلمود
و خلينا في الإسلام
و ياريت تراجع مشاركي كما اخبرتك و مراجعة موقعه بكل ما فيه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بمر اجعة ملفك الشخصي في المنتدي
لم أجد أي معلومات عنك
لكن الباحث محمد سمير عطا
له موقع
وله أسم  حقيقي وليس كودي
أنا هنا لي أسم حقيقي وليس كودي
يهمني التعرف عليك أولا وعلي خلفيتك
لأنني لا أميل كباحث أكاديمي للمناقشه
مع أشخاص إفتراضيون
فهل ممكن لو سمحت نتعرف أولا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و سوف تعرف قصة قوم عاد و اماكنهم
>  انا لا انفي وجودهم و لكن نقول بأنهم لم يكونوا في مصر


 :f2: 


مش فاهم عاوز تقول إيييه 

الرجاء الكتابه بهدوء
ثم المراجعه قبل النشر
حتي أستوعب مشاركاتك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

صورة طبق الأصل من أحد صفحات المصحف المفهرس أحد إبتكارات الباحث محمد أحمد سمير عطا
وأنتهز هذه الفرصه  لتهنئته على هذا الإبتكار الفريد من نوعه

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> بمر اجعة ملفك الشخصي في المنتدي
> لم أجد أي معلومات عنك
> لكن الباحث محمد سمير عطا
> له موقع
> وله أسم  حقيقي وليس كودي
> أنا هنا لي أسم حقيقي وليس كودي
> يهمني التعرف عليك أولا وعلي خلفيتك
> لأنني لا أميل كباحث أكاديمي للمناقشه
> مع أشخاص إفتراضيون
> فهل ممكن لو سمحت نتعرف أولا


دكتور جمال ان لي الشرف بمعرفتك 
انا مواطن مصري بسيط اعمل محاسب قانوني
لست باحثا او كاتبا
 و لكني مهتما بالتاريخ و الأثار 
و لكن وجدت موضوع يتهم المصريون بسرقة تاريخ و حضاره 
فأردت ان اشارك و ابين الحقيقه  لست انا موثقها بل العلماء و تاريخ الأنبياء 
فقط هذا كل شيء

و خاصة و ان مصر تتعرض لحرب ضروس لمحو تراثها كله ( و طبيعي ان تقوم دوله خليجيه بتكريمه؟)

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> مش فاهم عاوز تقول إيييه 
> 
> الرجاء الكتابه بهدوء
> ثم المراجعه قبل النشر
> حتي أستوعب مشاركاتك


ان وجدت حضرتك تتحدث وكأن الباحث اصبح كلامه من المسلمات فأردت ان اوضح لك جهله بتاريخ الأنبياء
حيث ان الموضوع يتحدث عن قوم عاد و نبيهم هود علية السلام و انهم بناه الأهرام و الحضاره المصريه القديمه فأردت ان ابين الفارق الزمني و الجغرافي بين الحضارتين و سوف تجد ذلك في هذا الفيلم الوثائقي الذي عرض علي قناة العربيه يوضح فيه ترتيب الأنبياء و اماكنهم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ان وجدت حضرتك تتحدث وكأن الباحث اصبح كلامه من المسلمات فأردت ان اوضح لك جهله بتاريخ الأنبياء
> حيث ان الموضوع يتحدث عن قوم عاد و نبيهم هود علية السلام و انهم بناه الأهرام و الحضاره المصريه القديمه فأردت ان ابين الفارق الزمني و الجغرافي بين الحضارتين و سوف تجد ذلك في هذا الفيلم الوثائقي الذي عرض علي قناة العربيه يوضح فيه ترتيب الأنبياء و اماكنهم




لا أستطيع فتح هذه الروابط رابيد شير ليس للفقراء مثلى
من خلال كل من اللاب توب أو الــ PC

http://rapidshare.com/files/14797610...od_A.part1.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/14797696...od_A.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/14797754...od_B.part1.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/14797776...od_B.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/147970879/2-idris.part1.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/147971965/2-idris.part2.rar1


*
Error*
 
  You want to download the following file: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/147971965/2-idris.part2.rar | 101511 KB

*We regret that currently we have no available slots for free users. Unfortunately you will have to wait 2 minutes, this will allow us to continue to provide our service to our Premium users. Afterwards it will be checked again if you can access the file. If you do not want to wait that long, become Premium member*

Please note, the server is not going to check again within the next 2 minutes if downloading is possible again. To provide a fair platform, all user get the same options.
*Create Premium Account*

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> لا أستطيع فتح هذه الروابط رابيد شير ليس للفقراء مثلى
> من خلال كل من اللاب توب أو الــ PC
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/14797610...od_A.part1.exe
> http://rapidshare.com/files/14797696...od_A.part2.rar
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/14797754...od_B.part1.exe
> http://rapidshare.com/files/14797776...od_B.part2.rar
> 
> ...


اتفضل يا دكتور  
سيدنا ادريس عليه السلام علي اليوتيوب 
و ان شاء الله قريبا سيدنا  هود عليه السلام
حتي يتثني لنا معرفة الفارق الزمني و الجغرافي بين الأثنين

الجزء الأول 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKUPS23w-_s[/ame]

الجزء الثاني
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFcQIC9DCDY[/ame]

الجزء الثالث
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te1tvidaHFo&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## محمدعلاءالسعدني

اولا:كل ده تكهنات ومافيش معاك دليل مادي واضح ملموس 
ثانيا:ارجو منك قراءة كتاب الذين عادوا الي السماء لانيس منصور
وحاولي تقراي تاريخ مصر قبل التشكيك فيه....
ثالثا: القران دائما على اي كلام بلا دليل بقوله تعالى" ما اشهدتهم خلق السماوات والارض ولا خلق انفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا"

----------


## sky way

> **
> 
> 
> _أرجوا منكم جميعا القاء نظره علي هذا الكتاب_*
> * 
> _أو هنا_
> 
> *أريد أن أقول أن الكتاب يؤكد علي أن
> 
> ...


أنا عايز أرد على اللى بيقول إن قوم عاد ذوى الأجسام الضخمه هم من بنى الأهرام بسؤال واحد لا صد ولا رد له , وسؤالى هو / إن كان قوم عاد ذوى الأجسام الضخمه هم من بنى الأهرام فعلا, فبما تفسروا وجود  ممرات ضيقه للمرور  داخل الأهرامات والتى بالكاد تكفى لمرور شخص من حجمنا نحن!!!!. ؟؟؟؟
أقول لمن ألف وتطاول بهذا الكتيب على مصر وحضارتها, إرجع إلى رشدك وكفاك سما تبثه عبر المنتديات بهذه الفريه على مصر وحضارتها. فهاهو بطلانك ينهار ويفتضح أمره.

----------


## sky way

> انا المفروض مش اكمل باقي رد
> لكن العملية عملية ضمير وامانه علمية
> اذا انت هربت لابد اكمل علشان اعرفك
> 1 - القرأن الكريم لا جدال فية
> 2 - لا يصح الا الصحيح 
> 3 - اما اقول وانا اثق فيما اقول او لا اقول كي لا اصغر
> رغم عتبي علي رد اخ ابن طيبة لان المفروض ان واضع الموضوع لا يقفل بهذة الطريقة او يقفل وهو علي الهامش هكذا
> طبعا المفروض بعد كلامة انا اسكت وهو حيسكت لكنه حيتوقع ان كلامة صحيح وممكن يعيش في الوهم وساعتها حشيل زنبة
> ما دمت قبلت النقاش لابد ان اكمله
> ...


خساره الوقت اللى انا ضيعته فى النقاش معاك , اننى اتندم على فتح مجالى للنقاش معك من البدايه ولا تستاهل ارد على الكلام ده ولو بسطر خصوصا بعد ماعرفت حقيقتك بالصدفه وعرفت انك لست مؤهلا للنقاش العلمى اساسا فانت حاصل على دبلوم صنايع كما وصل الى علمى , اليك الرابط لتجد حقيقتك عليه http://www.tutatuta.com/Articles/Tar...The-Liar-6.htm

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> أنا عايز أرد على اللى بيقول إن قوم عاد ذوى الأجسام الضخمه هم من بنى الأهرام بسؤال واحد لا صد ولا رد له , وسؤالى هو / إن كان قوم عاد ذوى الأجسام الضخمه هم من بنى الأهرام فعلا, فبما تفسروا وجود  ممرات ضيقه للمرور  داخل الأهرامات والتى بالكاد تكفى لمرور شخص من حجمنا نحن!!!!. ؟؟؟؟
> أقول لمن ألف وتطاول بهذا الكتيب على مصر وحضارتها, إرجع إلى رشدك وكفاك سما تبثه عبر المنتديات بهذه الفريه على مصر وحضارتها. فهاهو بطلانك ينهار ويفتضح أمره.


[SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"]و الله يا سيدي الفاضل قله من هم يدافعون عن هذا الوطن يبدو ان امراء النفط كما قلت توغلوا كثيرا
انهم لا يريدون سرقة تاريخ مصر بل حاضرها و علمائها

----------


## ابن طيبة

> خساره الوقت اللى انا ضيعته فى النقاش معاك , اننى اتندم على فتح مجالى للنقاش معك من البدايه ولا تستاهل ارد على الكلام ده ولو بسطر خصوصا بعد ماعرفت حقيقتك بالصدفه وعرفت انك لست مؤهلا للنقاش العلمى اساسا فانت حاصل على دبلوم صنايع كما وصل الى علمى , اليك الرابط لتجد حقيقتك عليه http://www.tutatuta.com/articles/tar...the-liar-6.htm


*اخي الفاضل مؤمن*
*ليس المؤهل هو من يصنع باحثا او كاتبا او عالما*
*و الا سوف نخرج العقاد من حساباتنا لانه لم يحصل علي الكفاءة (الثانوية)*
*فحنانيك يا اخي*
*و يا ليتنا نرد في صلب الموضوع* 
*اقصد ان تكون مداخلاتنا ردا علي المدعين من ان حضارتنا مسروقة في وقت كان هؤلاء لا يعلمون عن المدنية شيء*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> و الله يا سيدي الفاضل قله من هم يدافعون عن هذا الوطن يبدو ان امراء النفط كما قلت توغلوا كثيرا
> انهم لا يريدون سرقة تاريخ مصر بل حاضرها و علمائها
> ]


*لخي الفاضل الاميرالاخير*
*انا يا اخي لم استمع من قبل للالباني*
*و الحديث الذي اوردته ليس واضحا حتي نقول انه منسوب اليه*
*فبرجاء ان تاتنا بكتاب عن الالباني او مقال واضح و صريح منسوب اليه حتي نستطيع ان نؤيدك فما ذهبت اليه*
*امامنا الشعراوي ليس في حاجة ان ندافع عنه رحمة الله عليه فهو علم من اعلام الاسلام*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## sky way

[quote=الأمير الأخير;1288873]و الله يا سيدي الفاضل قله من هم يدافعون عن هذا الوطن 
ففرعون وقومه والقوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام وتلك المرأه التى راودت يوسف عن نفسه(زليخه) وزوجها (قطفير) وكل ما جاء فى قصة يوسف وموسى وهارون وفرعون ويوم الزينه والسحره والآيات السبع التى عذب بها فرعون وقومه وحادثة غرق فرعون والنخبه من جنده كلها أحداث وقعت بين اقوام الهكسوس الرعاه الذين جاءوا من شمال الجزيره العربيه ,واحتلوا دلتا مصر وهم اصل العرب الحاليين فى شبه الجزيره بلا شك . ودليلى الناصع على ذلك أوردته فى موضوعى ومدونتى وهى الآيات البينات من سورة غافر وخاصة الايه 34 وما قبلها وبعدها و أدله اخرى من القران ولقد طبعت كتابا منذ يومين بهذا الخصوص وينزل مصر قريبا 
أما الشيخ الشعراوى فلا ينقصه أن يتطاول عليه شخص لا يرقى إلى مستواه[/center]

----------


## sky way

> *اخي الفاضل مؤمن*
> *ليس المؤهل هو من يصنع باحثا او كاتبا او عالما*
> *و الا سوف نخرج العقاد من حساباتنا لانه لم يحصل علي الكفاءة (الثانوية)*
> *فحنانيك يا اخي*
> *و يا ليتنا نرد في صلب الموضوع* 
> *اقصد ان تكون مداخلاتنا ردا علي المدعين من ان حضارتنا مسروقة في وقت كان هؤلاء لا يعلمون عن المدنية شيء*
> *دمت بكل خير*


وهل فعل هذا ما فعل العقاد أو نصف أو حتى ربع ما فعل العقاد حتى نصفق له. إنما هذا شخص تطاول على علماء أساتذه و بدون برهان يؤخذ به , بل ويسىء إلى مصر وحضارتها على جميع المنتديات.
تخيل يقول لى , إن الدليل على أن فرعون مصرى هو ( قالوا يا فرعون إيه فرعنك , قال مالقيتش حد يلمنى), بالذمه يا أخى أهكذا شخص يعتد به ونعمل له  حساب!!! هل هذا رد شخص قرأ تاريخ أو حتى شخص لديه إطلاع!!! عجبا

----------


## الأمير الأخير

[quote=sky way;1288977][size="4"][color="darkred"][center]نعم والله صدقت, ان احفاد قوم عاد يريدون سرقة كل نجاح فى مصر ابتداءا من حضارتها التى نسبوا إليها فرعون الهكسوسى وقومه الهكسوس الملاعين. ومصر وحضارتها بريئه من هذه الفريه الحقيره .
ففرعون وقومه والقوم الذين عاش بينهم يوسف عليه السلام وتلك المرأه التى راودت يوسف عن نفسه(زليخه) وزوجها (قطفير) وكل ما جاء فى قصة يوسف وموسى وهارون وفرعون ويوم الزينه والسحره والآيات السبع التى عذب بها فرعون وقومه وحادثة غرق فرعون والنخبه من جنده كلها أحداث وقعت بين اقوام الهكسوس الرعاه الذين جاءوا من شمال الجزيره العربيه ,واحتلوا دلتا مصر وهم اصل العرب الحاليين فى شبه الجزيره بلا شك . ودليلى الناصع على ذلك أوردته فى موضوعى ومدونتى وهى الآيات البينات من سورة غافر وخاصة الايه 34 وما قبلها وبعدها و أدله اخرى من القران ولقد طبعت كتابا منذ يومين بهذا الخصوص وينزل مصر قريبا 
لا  خلاف علي ان الأعراب اشد كفرا و نفاقا 
و لنا حديث طويل بإذن الله بعد متابعت موضوعك دفاعا عن مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> رد علي الأخ ابن طيبه
> سيدي الفاضل انا لست كاتبا او احاول ان اسئ الي سمعه احد 
> و بالتالي لم لم املك مستندات عليها امضاءات او ذلك
> و انا حينما يأتي حثاله يحاولون تدمير مصر و تراثها و تاريخها و حضارتها و علمائها لابد ان نحارب
> ادخل علي موقع المدعو محمد سمير عطا تجد انه يتهم المصريون بالشرك الأكبر نظرا لصلاتهم في المساجد المقبوره و كلمة الشرك الأكبر هي الكلمه المأثوره لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب مؤسس الوهابيه 
> ادخل علي الموقع لتعرف ليس هذا فقط بل يتهم الصوفيه المصريه بأنها بنت الشيعه صحيح انا لا احب الصوفيه و لكن لا اتهم احد بشئ


*اعلم يا اخي انه ليس لديك وثلئق موقعة من اصحابها*
*و لكننا هنا في قاعة التاريخ*
*دعنا لا ننحدر الي ما ينحدر اليه سوانا و دعنا نترفع عن هذه الصغائر*
*محمد سمير عطا باحث في التاريخ كتب كتابا فان اصاب فمن عندالله و ان اخطأ فمن نفسه و من الشيطان*
*و اذا كان باع نفسه للوهابيين كما تدع فعلي نفسه يقع الاثم لا علينا*
*نحن هنا نتحاور في قاعة التاريخ عن التاريخ*
* لا عن السلفيين و الصوفيين و الوهابيين*
*نحن اهل السنة امة الوسط*
*لا تدع القومية المبتدعة تجرنا الا ما لا تحمد عقباه*
*سامح الله من سب الامام العلامة الشعراوي و الامام الغزالي رحمهما الله و جزاهما بما فعلوا علي قدر نياتهم*

*رجاء خاص دعونا لا نخوض في معارك نحن في غنا عنها*

*المصريون القدماء هم اول حضارة شهدها التاريخ ليس قهرا و انما اثار نقادا و قفط تقول لنا ذلك*
*المصريون القدماء هم اول مدنية عرفها التاريخ*
*المصريون القدماء هم بناة الاهرام و عليكم قراءة نصوص مقابر رؤساء العمال بجوار الاهرامات الثلاثة*
*فرعون لم و لن يكون مصريا* 
*نحن لسنا فراعنة و انما نحن القبط (شعب الجبت) كما اطلقنا علي انفسنا من ستة الاف عام*

*و علي من يدع غير ذلك ان ياتنا ببرهانه*

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> *اعلم يا اخي انه ليس لديك وثلئق موقعة من اصحابها*
> *و لكننا هنا في قاعة التاريخ*
> *دعنا لا ننحدر الي ما ينحدر اليه سوانا و دعنا نترفع عن هذه الصغائر*
> *محمد سمير عطا باحث في التاريخ كتب كتابا فان اصاب فمن عندالله و ان اخطأ فمن نفسه و من الشيطان*
> *و اذا كان باع نفسه للوهابيين كما تدع فعلي نفسه يقع الاثم لا علينا*
> *نحن هنا نتحاور في قاعة التاريخ عن التاريخ*
> * لا عن السلفيين و الصوفيين و الوهابيين*
> *نحن اهل السنة امة الوسط*
> *لا تدع القومية المبتدعة تجرنا الا ما لا تحمد عقباه*
> ...



انا اعلم اننا في قاعة تاريخ و لكني عندما تحدثت عن حقائق لصالح مصر لم يرد عليا احد بل و لم يهتم احد 
و ابسط دليل ديني بإتفاق علماء الأمه ان سيدنا ادريس قبل نوح و ان نوح قبل قوم عاد لأنهم من نسله 
و ان سيدنا ادريس كانت دعوته في مصر بمدينه منف و له في ذلك برديات تتفق و صحه الواقعه و هذا دليل من علماء الأمه و ليس من تفسيري الخاص 
و اننا لابد ان نعرف من يقول شئ او يحاول اثبات صحة شيئ كما يفعل سمير عطا ما هي توجهاته و انا من هذا المكان ابين نواياه و من دفعه الي ذلك و هذا في صلب الموضوع 
لأننا ببساطه عندما يأتي مؤرخ و يقول ان اليهود هم بناة الأهرام او حتي كاتب او باحث لابد ان نعرف ما هي دوافعه و انتماءته و ذلك بما لا يخرجنا عن موضوعنا الأساسي الا و هو التاريخ
 [/color]

----------


## Mohammad_Hamza

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا محمد من مصر على فكره انا بحب اتابع المواضيع اللى بتتكلم فى التاريخ بالخصوص فى تاريخ مصر وحضارتها القديمه لان فى الكثير ان لم يكن كل هذه الحضاره اما مدفون تحت الرمال او غامض كما فى اللغه المصريه القديمه انا مش هخوض فى موضوع الباحث دا لكن انا سجلت علشان ارد على الاخ اللى نازل يقول الالبانى مش عارف بيعمل ايه وبي سوى ايه وبيشتم مين ومشعارف ايه وجايب تسجيلات للشيخ مقصوصه عند الكلام اللى هو عايزه لانه بصراحه بيلعب بالنار وميعرفش هو بيتكلم عن مين وبيقول كلام لا يعرف عنه شىء والغريبه جاى يتكلم فى التاريخ 

طيب انا عندى كام سؤال له علشان بس نعرف احنا بنتكلم مع مين 
1- انت خرجت عن موضوع الكلام ليه وهل دا اسلوب حوار علمى (كده الموضوع تحور ومش هتخرجوا بنتيجه منه بسبب الاخ دا) ؟
2- هل تعرف من هو الالبانى هل قرات له هل سمعت له ؟
3- هل تعرف من هو محمد ابن عبد الوهاب هل قرات له ؟
4- محدش بيكره محمد ابن عبد الوهاب الا ناس معروفين زى الصوفيه وغلاتهم والروافض 
5- حضرتك بقى اكيد مسلم لكن مذهبك ايه ؟
6- الاسلام اللى جاء به محمد هو ما قاله قاله الله فى كتابه وحدث به نبيه يعنى قبل ما نعرف الشيعه والصوفيه والاشعريه والمولوخيه والكلام دا كله يعنى 
7- يعنى مصادر التشريع عند المسلمين 
القران - السنه - الاجماع - القياس - الاجتهاد -  الاستحسان - العرف ... الخ
كل المصادر دى قسمها العلماء على اساس ما قاله الله وما قاله الرسول
ما قاله الله واضح فى كتابه وسنة نبيه وافعله فى حياته وافعال اتباعه باحسان من الصحابه والتابعين الى يوم الدين واختلف العلماء المتاخرين والمتقدمين فى كثير من الاشياء فى العقيده والفقه فما المرجع هنا المصادر اللى وضعها العلماء والتى هى توضح الاسلام الخالص وميجيش واحد يعمله طريقه ولا دين لوحده ويقول انا من المسلمين - الدين مكتمل ومش محتاج حد يزيد فيه - يعنى لا القران ولا السنه قالوا نستغيث بالقبور ولا نطلب من احد من البشر قضاء الحاجات ولا قالوا ان ربنا ملوش وجه ولا يد (بلا تشبيه ولا تمثيل) فلما يجي واحد يقول بالكلام دا مع انه من العلماء ويخالف مصادر التشريع والدين واللى جاء به النبى وامر به رسوله وسار عليه الصحابه وال البيت من بعده والمسلمين من بعدهم فكيف لا ننكر قوله او فعله او نقول انه لايؤخذ منه علم او نحذر منه فى ما قال 
وبعدين متتهمش الناس بالباطل وتقول بياخدوا فلوس من ومن وعايش فى نظرية المؤامره على الاخر وتقول السعوديه ومش السعوديه وتدخل دا فى دا عندك دليل على كلام يا مسلم يا صاحب دين الدليل والحجه وعمال تقول بدافع عن مصر وتغلط فى الناس واهل العلم اللى هما من مصر ومشرفين مصر وبتغلط فى اهل العلم الكبار زى الشيخ الالبانى والشيخ ابن باز والشيخ ابن عثيمين وانت متعرفش انهم ضيعوا عمرهم علشان يقولوا لوحد مسلم زيك قال الله وقال الرسول ويبينلك الحق من الباطل ببلاش وانت قاعد تغلط فيهم يا راجل اتق عايز تعرف مين اللى صح ومين اللى غلط فى الامر اللى عليه الخلاف اقرا لد ولدا واسمع لدا ولدا واعرضهم على سنة النبى وكلام ربنا وشوف مين اللى متفق معاه باكبر نسبه واسمعله دا طبقه على اى عالم مهما كان هو مين وخلى بالك خلى صدرك رحب وشوف هو قال كده ليه على فلان او علان واعرف عقيدة كل منهم من خلال كتبه اقواله وقارنها بعقيدة النبى هتعرف هو قال كده ليه

----------


## Mohammad_Hamza

موضوع البحث لى عوده بالرد فيه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تاريخانا يجب ان نعلم من يريد هدمه ( اعتقد ان هذا في صلب قاعة التاريخ)


*هل تعتقد ان هناك قوة في الارض قادرة ان تهدم تاريخ امة يضرب بجذوره لستة الاف سنة قد خلت ؟* 
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *هل تعتقد ان هناك قوة في الارض قادرة ان تهدم تاريخ امة يضرب بجذوره لستة الاف سنة قد خلت ؟*





 :f2: 
لكن إييه المانع تكون 
حضارة قدماء المصريين
 عمرها
70000 ألف سنه
ولا حتى مليون سنه
بدلا من
  6000 ألف سنه
فقط 
أو أقل أو أكثر

 :f2: 
لكن أولا وأخيرا ما معنى
"قدماء المصريين"
أليس هم كل قديم وقديم جدا
وقديم جدا جدا جدا
سكن هذه الأرض الطيبه
والتى أسمها
مصر 
بالعربى
و
 Misr
بالخواجاتى
 :Plane:

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ ابن طيبة اولا شكرا علي ردك قبل اي شئ وهذا عهد الجميع بك وبأخلاقك

انما الاخ مؤمن محمد سالم
معك طارق عبدالمعطي عبدالمعطي ابراهيم
مواليد 1966 م
يعني اخذت صنايع 1984 م اي قبل خروجك للدنيا الله اعلم بكام عام
مؤهلاتي بعد التعليم الاثاثي
باحث في علوم الايجيبتولجي
http://www.tarekmoty.com/
صاحب مؤسسة طارق عبدالمعطي للإستيراد والتصدير
http://www.tarekmoty.com/tm/
اول من اكتشف خطأ شامبليون في ترجمة للغة المصرية القديمة
http://www.trkeg.com/5/
اول من فسر ظاهرة تعامد الشمس بعد قدماء المصريين ( الفراعنة )
http://www.trkeg.com/3/
مكتشف خطأ زواية ميل معبد ابي سنبل الصغير بعد نقله
http://www.trkeg.com/3/
اول من اكتشف ان فرعون اسم وليس لقب ( ولصوص كثيرين اقتبسوها بعدة دون الاشارة له )
http://www.trkeg.com/5/
اول من وضع الحروف الصحيحة لقدماء المصرين بعد موت كل الكهنة وبذالك استطاع ان يتوصل لـ 1800 علامة كان يضعها الكهنة ترشد عن مقابرهم وخبايهم
http://www.trkeg.com/7/
مكتشف مخزن القرابين الخاص بفرعون موسي
وكثير جدا من الاسرار التي لا تستحقها مصر بسبب تعنت مسئوليها
والسبب الاثاثي لخوف مسئولين مصر من مناقشتي هو ان يصبحوا طلبة يستذكارون ما قالته في ابحاثي
http://www.trkeg.com/
شوف انا اية وتواضعت لله سبحانه وتعالي وناقشتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ابني من قال انه يعلم كل شئ فهو جاهل
لا يوجد علي وجه الارض من يعلم كل شئ باستثناء الانبياء ذو الجينات الوراثية الكامله وعلي رئسهم  سيد الخلق وحبيب الرحمن سيدنا محمد علية الصلاة والسلام

اما حكاية الينك الي باعتة فدة الي كاتبة الحرامي البجح اسامة السعداوي بيحاول يشهر بي
شوف انا قلت علية حرامي علي الملاء انت كرجل بتلف علي ازعاجي اتصل بية قول له اني بقول علية حرامي في منتدي عام امام شهود وخلية يرفع علي قضية سب وقذف
ودة لينك

[ame]http://www.ghrib.net/vb/showthread.php?t=17796[/ame]

ودة كمان

http://www.egyptiantalks.org/invb/?s...ic=21160&st=15
ودة كمان

[ame]http://www.shahro.com/vb/showthread.php?p=230814#post230814[/ame]

وياريت تعرف مقاله اتكلم فيها مش رديت انا علية ارسلها لي كي ارد ولك الشكر
علي فكرة كان بيفتخر بالمقالات دي وحاططها في موقعة ولكن بعد ردي شال لينكاتها ابن عم نوال السعداوي بقه كل ساعة في حال
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هيهات ليك فانت لسة صغير وكل الي ضايقك اني رديت بالدليل علي كلامك واثبت خطأة بالكامل ما عدا النقطة الي انت اقتبستها من بحثي ومنتظر انك تطلع كتاب بها كما قلت علشان ارفع عليك قضية سرقة بس من وجهه نظري مش اظن انك قد كلامك
وبسبب كلامك دة ححط الصفحة الي ارسلتها لي من موقع السعداوي توته توته في موقعي بعد الرد الذي يليق بة علية واول ما اخلصها ححط لينكها هنا في المنتدي
ومش حقول ليك كما قلت انت خساره الوقت اللى انا ضيعته فى النقاش معاك ! لا
انا لا اندم علي النقاش مع اي احد حتا لو كان عمرة 12 عام فا المرء باصغرية قلبة ولسانه
وربما صاحب عمر 12 عام يعرف معلومة لا اعرفها انا وكثير من الناس غيري وكما قلت لك من قال انه يعلم كل شئ فهو جاهل
كدة وقتك انتهي معي
اما بالنسبة للعقاد
ما وفقني الله سبحانه وتعالي له فما فعلة العقاد صفر امامة الهم ما لا غرور
ولكن زمن العقاد كان الاعلام نزيه اما الان فلا نزاهه اعلامية بدليل القاء الذي تم معي ولم يذاع
http://www.tarekmoty.com/asnam/
كذالك الفيلم الوثائقي
كذالك خوف المسئولين في الاثار من مواجهتي وسبب خوفهم هذا الاقرار
http://www.trkeg.com/akrar/
وعلشان تريح نفسك شوف دكاترة الاثار الي بتقول اني تطاولت عليهم بيستخبوا مني ازاي
http://www.alltalaba.com/board/index...ic=71904&st=45

نعود للأساس
الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
قبل اي شئ
شرف للجميع التحاور معك لكن ما اود ان اقوله لك اخي
لقد خلق الله سبحانه وتعالي ادم وانزله الارض وقبل نزوله الارض خلق له عقل يستوعب كل ما في الارض من علم والا اصاب بالجنون تفكير الانسان في شئ معين دون الوصول لنتيجة له تصيب ابن ادم بالجنون
وطبعا هذا العلم انقسم بالتدريج علي اولاد سيدنا ادم واصبح ما يسما في العلم الحديث الجينات الوراثية
لذالك ان نظرت للصورة ستجدها اضعاف مضاعفة لابن ادم يعني الي ظبطها بالفوتو شوب بالغ فيها زيادة عن الازم 
لان العماليق وجدت فعلا جثثهم ولكن طول الواحدة منهم لا تتعدا مترين وربع انما الاجثام الخيالية دي ليس لها وجود الا في خيال صاحب الموضوع الاصلي بغض النظر عن مؤلف الصورة بالفوتو شوب
والله من وجهه نظري لو يعرف مؤلف الصورة ودخل علي المواضيع دي لا يقدم نفسة في موسوعة جينز روكرد لانه استخف بكثير من العرب وخلاهم عملوا الضجة دي علي صورتة
انما اخي الفاضل بالعقل
فَهَزَمُوهُم بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُدُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللَّهُ المُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُم بِبَعْضٍ لَّفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى العَالَمِينَ (251) البقرة
ومعروف اخي ان سيدنا داود كان قصير وليس بحجم العماليق
الله سبحانه وتعالي ارسل طير ابابيل علي ابرهه لان هزيمته شئ محال للبشر وخاصة معة فيله
عماليق هذة الصورة الفيله بمثابة دجاج لهم بل اصغر
بغض النظر عن ان العماليق بناء الاهرامات فموضوع ان العماليق بهذا الحجم شئ مستحيل

حضارة مصر القديمة للمصريين فقط وليست لليهود او العماليق او اي شئ
http://www.tarekmoty.com/yahood/
مصر حبها الله شعبها مسالم وطيب لذالك يحقد علية كل من حوله حتا الاصدقاء

جاء سيدنا ادريس بالرساله الي المصريين واتبعوة وامنوا به واعطاهم هو معادله انعدام الجاذبية التي بنوا بها الاهرامات
جاء سيدنا نوح في شبة الجزيرة فازوة وظل ينصح فيهم 1000 عام الا خمسين فدعا عليهم بالغرق
جاء سيدنا ابراهيم الي شبة الجزيرة فاذوة ورموة في النار وحينما نزل مصر امنوا بة واهدوة السيدة هاجر زوجة له
حينما جاء سيدنا يوسف الي مصر امنوا به وجعلوة وزير اقتصاد رغم ان اخوته رموة في الجب وادعوا ان الذئب اكله
حينما نزل المسيح علية السلام ازوة هو ومن تبعة ولكن في رحلته الي مصر اتبعة الكثير واصبحت مصر كلها تقريبا قبطية
حينما ولد اشرف خلق الله علي الارض كان عمة يمشي ورائة في البلاد التي يزورة ويقول انه مجنون لا تاخذوا علي كلامة 
وحينما اتمت رسلته قال افتحوا مصر فان فيها خير اجناد الارض
وجاء عمرو ابن العاص فاتبعة المصريين

مصر براء من العماليق وكل من شيدوا ابنيتها فهم مصريين اولاد مصرين وامهاتهم مصريين شيدوا الابنية بعلمهم هم وليس علوم غزاة او جن او ما شابة وكانت جثثهم لا تتعدا الـ 170 الي 190 سنتيمتر وجثثهم المحنطة تشهد علي ذالك من الاسرة الاولي الي الاسرة ال 30
وستبقا مصرللمصريين الي يوم الدين
القرأن الكريم ذكرها  فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِن شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ (99) يوسف
كذالك التوراة  كذالك كل الكتب السماوية
لي عودة بعد عودتي من سفري ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل*
*يجب ان نضع نصب اعيننا الاتي*

*الناس أربعة*

*1- عالم يظن انه يعلم .. وهذا جاهل*
*2- عالم يعلم انه لا يعلم .. وهذا يتعلم وهو العالم حقاً*
*3- جاهل يعلم أنه جاهل .. هذا يمكن أن يتعلم*
*4- جاهل يظن أنه عالم .. هذا لا أمل فيه وهو اسمه "الجهل المركب"*

*اداب الحوار*

*وإذا رحنا نبحث عن الأسباب التي تدفع الناس للتربص ببعضهم البعض نجد أنهم يعبرون عن حالة عامة في مجتمعاتنا، وهي احتقارنا لبعضنا البعض، وعدم التزامنا بآداب الحوار، لأن الحوار عندنا ببساطة ليس لـه هدف نهضوي، بمعنى أن القصد منه غالباً لا يكون الوصول للحقيقة، وإنما يكون هدفه إثبات الذات وإلغاء الآخر المخالف، بعد سحقه وتدميره.* 

*بالإضافة إلى عدم التزامنا بفضائل الإسلام وآداب السلوك. فنحن نسمع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت" فلا يزيدنا إلا إصراراً على التفاصح وإثبات الذات دون أن نأخذ تنبيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على محمل الجد حين قال: " وهل يكُبُّ الناسَ على مناخرهم في نار جَهنَّم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم".* 

*إن التزام الأدب في الحوار والتعقيبات هو أسلوب حضاري، يدل على صاحبه بالدرجة الأولى، فحتى لو كان الموضوع المطروح يحمل أفكاراً أعتقد خلافها، فهذا ليس مبرراً لي لشتم كاتبها أو احتقاره والاستخفاف به، ولكن التصرف المقبول والمطلوب هو بيان رأيي المخالف بطريقة حضارية مقنعة، تقارع الحجة بالحجة، بأسلوب مؤدب، غايته جلاء الحقيقة، أو بيان الرأي، وليس شتم الكاتب والتعريض به أو التحريض عليه، وصدق الشاعر حين قال:* 

*من علّم الحقَّ علمَ ذَوقٍ *** لم يُقرن الغيّ بالرشاد* 
*لا والذي أمرناإليه *** ماعنده الخير كالفساد* 

*الاخوة الافاضل سوف اضطر اسفا من استخدام صلاحياتي كمشرف لو حدث ما يخالف قوانين المنتدي و خاصة*

*



			
				1- يحظر تماماً الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التطاول بأي شكل من الأشكال علي الأديان و الشرائع السماوية تصريحاً أو تلميحاً مع الالتزام بكل ما يطرح لابد أن يتفق ومنهج أهل السنة والجماعة كما يمنع التعرض لعلماء الدين والدعاة وطلبة العلم أو التشكيك فيهم . 
			
		

*
*



			
				4- يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي بلد من البلدان أو الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية أو إحتقار لأي شخصية أو شعب او جنس او لون من الامة الإسلامية أو طرح موضوعات من شأنها إثارة الفتنة أو الضغينة بين الشباب المسلم العربي في مختلف الأقطار العربية و الإسلامية. 
			
		

*
*



			
				5- الاحترام المتبادل بين الأعضاء هو الإطار الصحيح الذي نتحاور من خلاله ، لذا يجب احترام آراء الآخرين وعدم الاستخفاف بها أو تسفيهها ، أو الاستهزاء بالأعضاء وآرائهم . 
			
		

*

*دام الجميع يكل خير*

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا محمد من مصر على فكره انا بحب اتابع المواضيع اللى بتتكلم فى التاريخ بالخصوص فى تاريخ مصر وحضارتها القديمه لان فى الكثير ان لم يكن كل هذه الحضاره اما مدفون تحت الرمال او غامض كما فى اللغه المصريه القديمه انا مش هخوض فى موضوع الباحث دا لكن انا سجلت علشان ارد على الاخ اللى نازل يقول الالبانى مش عارف بيعمل ايه وبي سوى ايه وبيشتم مين ومشعارف ايه وجايب تسجيلات للشيخ مقصوصه عند الكلام اللى هو عايزه لانه بصراحه بيلعب بالنار وميعرفش هو بيتكلم عن مين وبيقول كلام لا يعرف عنه شىء والغريبه جاى يتكلم فى التاريخ 
> 
> طيب انا عندى كام سؤال له علشان بس نعرف احنا بنتكلم مع مين 
> 1- انت خرجت عن موضوع الكلام ليه وهل دا اسلوب حوار علمى (كده الموضوع تحور ومش هتخرجوا بنتيجه منه بسبب الاخ دا) ؟
> 2- هل تعرف من هو الالبانى هل قرات له هل سمعت له ؟
> 3- هل تعرف من هو محمد ابن عبد الوهاب هل قرات له ؟
> 4- محدش بيكره محمد ابن عبد الوهاب الا ناس معروفين زى الصوفيه وغلاتهم والروافض 
> 5- حضرتك بقى اكيد مسلم لكن مذهبك ايه ؟
> ...



شوف يا سيدي الفاضل 
انا لم اخرج عن الموضوع و لم اتحدث في احد و اتهم احد بشئ انا مجرد اردد ما يقوله العلماء 
حتي في نقاشي عن تاريخ مصر اتيت بتفسير اجماع اجماع العلماء ان سيدنا ادريس قبل سيدنا هود بقرون طويله يفصل بينهم سيدنا نوح (1050سنه) اقل تقدير عمره
و لم اقم بتفسير او تأويل ايات القران او احاديث كما فعل محمد سمير عطا او غيره لأنني لست عالما
و

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> *الاخوة الافاضل*
> *يجب ان نضع نصب اعيننا الاتي*
> 
> *الناس أربعة*
> 
> *1- عالم يظن انه يعلم .. وهذا جاهل*
> *2- عالم يعلم انه لا يعلم .. وهذا يتعلم وهو العالم حقاً*
> *3- جاهل يعلم أنه جاهل .. هذا يمكن أن يتعلم*
> *4- جاهل يظن أنه عالم .. هذا لا أمل فيه وهو اسمه "الجهل المركب"*
> ...


كلام جميل جدا احترمه و كان من المفروض ايضا عدم نشر ما يسئ الي تاريخ مصر 
اليس ذلك من ضمن الإساءه الي الشعوب و الدول
كم ينص قوانين المنتدي
{ 4- يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي بلد من البلدان أو الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية أو إحتقار لأي شخصية أو شعب او جنس او لون من الامة الإسلامية أو طرح موضوعات من شأنها إثارة الفتنة أو الضغينة بين الشباب المسلم العربي في مختلف الأقطار العربية و الإسلامية}

و لا مصر مش دوله و شعبها مش شعب

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> لكن إييه المانع تكون 
> حضارة قدماء المصريين
>  عمرها
> 70000 ألف سنه
> ولا حتى مليون سنه
> بدلا من
>   6000 ألف سنه
> فقط 
> أو أقل أو أكثر
> ...


يا إخواني حكاية ال70000 سنه كما يقصد الكاتب دي بتاعة قوع عاد علي حد قوله و هم اندثروا و انتهوا اما اجدادنا احنا هم اللي اتوا بعدهم و هم ليسوا ببعدين عنا قصده يعني من 2000 قبل الميلاد فقط و نسبوا لنفسهم  اثار قوم عاد ( علي حد قوله) يعني تاريخ صغير و مفهوش اي حضاره 
و لو حتي مليون سنه 
الكاتب يقصد ان مفيش ارتباط بيننا و بين اي تاريخ قديم او حضاره وفيه ناس كتيره بتقع في هذا المطب و تتصور ان تاريخنا 70000 سنه ثم يكتشف اننا لسنا هم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كلام جميل جدا احترمه و كان من المفروض ايضا عدم نشر ما يسئ الي تاريخ مصر 
> اليس ذلك من ضمن الإساءه الي الشعوب و الدول
> كم ينص قوانين المنتدي
> { 4- يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي بلد من البلدان أو الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية أو إحتقار لأي شخصية أو شعب او جنس او لون من الامة الإسلامية أو طرح موضوعات من شأنها إثارة الفتنة أو الضغينة بين الشباب المسلم العربي في مختلف الأقطار العربية و الإسلامية}
> 
> و لا مصر مش دوله و شعبها مش شعب


*لست الوحيد الغيور علي مصر اخي الفاضل*
*و حب مصر ليس بكلام*
*و ليس لك ان تردد ما يردده العلماء و اريد ان اعرف اي علماء هؤلاء الذين تتحدث عنهم الذين يخوضون في سيرة علماء مسلمين اجلاء* 
*و انا اعرف جيدا قدر بلدي*
*و لم يتعد احد علي حرمة مصر*
*نحن هنا نناقش موضوع تاريخي يتحدث عن ان الاهرام قد بناها قوم عاد و الباحث الذي قال بذلك لم ياتنا بدليل اثري واحد حتي الصورة المفبركة الذي وضعها عن اكتشاف هيكل عظمي مهول ما هو الا صورة تم فبركتها و لقد قمنا بالرد في ذات الموضوع بادلة اثرية و علمية تثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان قدماء المصريين هم بناة الاهرام فاين تهاوننا في الدفاع عن مصر 
رجاء التاكد من مفرداتك قبل ان تلقي التهم جزافا
دمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نعود للأساس
> الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
> قبل اي شئ
> شرف للجميع التحاور معك لكن ما اود ان اقوله لك اخي
> لقد خلق الله سبحانه وتعالي ادم وانزله الارض وقبل نزوله الارض خلق له عقل يستوعب كل ما في الارض من علم والا اصاب بالجنون تفكير الانسان في شئ معين دون الوصول لنتيجة له تصيب ابن ادم بالجنون
> وطبعا هذا العلم انقسم بالتدريج علي اولاد سيدنا ادم واصبح ما يسما في العلم الحديث الجينات الوراثية
> لذالك ان نظرت للصورة ستجدها اضعاف مضاعفة لابن ادم يعني الي ظبطها بالفوتو شوب بالغ فيها زيادة عن الازم 
> لان العماليق وجدت فعلا جثثهم ولكن طول الواحدة منهم لا تتعدا مترين وربع انما الاجثام الخيالية دي ليس لها وجود الا في خيال صاحب الموضوع الاصلي بغض النظر عن مؤلف الصورة بالفوتو شوب
> والله من وجهه نظري لو يعرف مؤلف الصورة ودخل علي المواضيع دي لا يقدم نفسة في موسوعة جينز روكرد لانه استخف بكثير من العرب وخلاهم عملوا الضجة دي علي صورتة
> ...






> الذي يضع فيه إقرار علي نفسه
> اقر أنا طارق عبد المعطي صاحب الحق الوحيد علي مستوي العالم في اكتشاف خطأ ترجمة  اللغة المصرية القديمة إن لم أستطيع إثبات خطأ شامبليون هو ومن تبعة علي مستوي  العالم في مناقشة علمية علنية أعاقب بأقصى العقوبة حتى لو كانت الإعدام كي أكون  عبرة لكل مدعي يحاول إثارة الرأي العام علي باطل !


http://trkeg.com/tkrem/

 :f2: عزيزى السيد طارق عبد المعطى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> *
> المختصر الفيد*
>          بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ ابن طيبة اولا شكرا علي ردك قبل اي شئ وهذا عهد الجميع بك وبأخلاقك
> 
> انما الاخ مؤمن محمد سالم
> معك طارق عبدالمعطي عبدالمعطي ابراهيم
> ...



*بالمقارنه المبدئية بين محتويات موقعك و محتويات موقع الدكتور* * أسامة  السعداوي
أجزم أن هناك فرق كبير ليس فى صالحك أبداً

أما كونك باحثا فى الإيجيبتولوجى (لماذا هى إيجيبتولوجى  ولم تكن مصرولوجى؟!) بدون شهادات علمية تؤهلك لذلك فهذا غريب بعض الشئ وأفقدك المصداقية المطلوبة فى عالمنا المعاصر هذا وجعلك للأسف ساذجا للغاية تضيع وقتك فى أقسام الشرطة والمحاكم مدعيا هذا سرقنى وهذا نهب أبحاثى والتى للأسف أنت لم تسجلها لتحمى حقوقك الفكرية أو حتى تسجيلها فى الشهر العقارى أو حتى نشرها فى مجلات علمية متخصصة كما يفعل طلبة العلم إبتداءا من رسائل الماجستير مرورا برسائل الدكتوراه ومرورا بالترقية من مدرس إلى  إستاذ مشارك   إلى إستاذ جامعى أو بحثى! 
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لكن إييه المانع تكون 
> حضارة قدماء المصريين
> عمرها
> 70000 ألف سنه
> ولا حتى مليون سنه
> بدلا من
> 6000 ألف سنه
> فقط 
> أو أقل أو أكثر 
> ...


*اهلا دكتور جمال حضرتك عايز تعرف ايه الفرق بين 7000 سنة 70000 سنة هاقول لحضرتك في موضوع مستقل عن عمر الحضارة المصرية القديمة*
*تقبل تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*رد د/أبراهيم يوسف الشتلة كبير مفتشي الآثار سابقا للمجلس الأعلي للآثار علي الباحث محمد سمير عطا 
 قال فى بداية حديثه أنه يدعوا الباحث بإلا يطلق العنان لخياله وأن يجعل لتفكيره حدودا ،وأجاب  علي أسئلة الباحث قائلا أن المصريين كانوا يحملون الحجارة علي منحدرات من الرمال يعلوها طبقة من الطين حتي يسهل سحب الحجارة فكان ينتظر المصري القديم الشتاء حتي يتكون الطمي ثم يأتي الصيف فيحدث الفيضان فيتكون المنحدر الطيني الذي يسحب عليه الأحجار وقد أستخدم  خشب الأرز فى ذلك

أما عن النوافذ العالية فيقول أنه تم بناءها أثناء الجدار نفسه وكانت بغرض التهوية والإضاءة فقط وحتي لا يتمكن أحد من دخول المعبد من غير البا ب الرئيسي وفيما يتعلق ببناء الفراعنه لبناء قصورهم من  الطين اللبن وبناء قبورهم من الحجارة علي الرغم من أدعائهم الألوهية أنه كانت هذه فترة وثنية وفي جميع العصور هناك المتدين والوثني 

وقال أن المصري القديم لاحظ أن الشمس تشرق من شرق النيل فأعتقد أنها تولد من الشرق والشمس تغرب من الغرب فأعتقد أنها تموت في الغرب ،لذلك أعتقد أننا نعيش ونولد في الشرق فبني المساكن في شرق النيل بالطوب اللبن لأن الحياة قصيرة وأعتبر أن الحياة في غرب النيل ستكون أبدية فبني المعابد من الأحجار في غرب النيل ، وأوضح أن الفكر الديني والفكر التاريخي لايتفقان لأن الزمن في الدين مطلق عكس التاريخ.

أما عن عدم وجود أي نقوش فرعونية علي تمثال أبو الهول قال إنه يمكن أن تكون عليه كتايات فرعونية ولكن ذهبت بفعل عوامل التعرية 

وعن آثار قوم عاد قال أن آثارهم وحضارتهم كانت في الجزيرة العربية حيث توجد مواد بناء أكثر من مصر فلماذا لم يبنوا حضارتهم علي أرضهم ؟

كما أنه يري أن بناء الأهرامات تمت بقوة العقل والفكروليس بقوة الجسد فقط  كما ذكر الباحث

وعن المراصد الموجودة داخل الاهرامات والمتجهه نحو النجم الأشعري الذي كان يقدسه قوم عاد ،ذكر دكتور الشتلة أن هذا النجم يشيرإلي بداية الفيضان وليس معني أن قوم عاد عرفوا هذا النجم أن المصريين أخذوه منهم فلماذا لا يكون قد حدث العكس ،وعن عدم ورود ذكر لرسل الله يوسف وموسي في النقوش والكتابات وأن ذلك يوضح مدي عدم الأمانة في التدوين ،قال أنهم كانوا يدونون الإنجازات والانتصارات فقط.

 وردا علي أعتراف الفراعنه أانفسهم بأن بناة الأهرام قوم غيرهم قال أنه أحيانا يبالغ الكاتب في مصر الفرعونية والمبالغة هي طبيعة البشر وعن أنتشار سرقة المباني بين الملوك قال هذا شيء طبيعي في البشر وليس في مصر القديمة فقط وه

أما بخصوص إدعاء الباحث بأن هناك أماكن سرية لطحن عظام عمالقة قوم عاد ،يقول دكتور الشتلة "لا أعتقد أن هناك هياكل عظمية عملاقة وذلك في ضوء دراستي لعلم الانسان.وختاما  أن عمر البحث في الحضارة المصرية 200سنة ولم نصل حتي اليوم إلي تفسير كل غموض الحضارة المصرية القديمة ولا إلي حقائق مؤكدة فنحن نحتاج إلي ثلاثة الاف عام من البحث في التاريخ الحضارة المصرية حتي يمكننا فهمها. فهل سنفهمها؟*

----------


## الأمير الأخير

> *لست الوحيد الغيور علي مصر اخي الفاضل*
> *و حب مصر ليس بكلام*
> *و ليس لك ان تردد ما يردده العلماء و اريد ان اعرف اي علماء هؤلاء الذين تتحدث عنهم الذين يخوضون في سيرة علماء مسلمين اجلاء* 
> *و انا اعرف جيدا قدر بلدي*
> *و لم يتعد احد علي حرمة مصر*
> *نحن هنا نناقش موضوع تاريخي يتحدث عن ان الاهرام قد بناها قوم عاد و الباحث الذي قال بذلك لم ياتنا بدليل اثري واحد حتي الصورة المفبركة الذي وضعها عن اكتشاف هيكل عظمي مهول ما هو الا صورة تم فبركتها و لقد قمنا بالرد في ذات الموضوع بادلة اثرية و علمية تثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان قدماء المصريين هم بناة الاهرام فاين تهاوننا في الدفاع عن مصر 
> رجاء التاكد من مفرداتك قبل ان تلقي التهم جزافا
> دمت بخير*


شكرا يا سيدي الفاضل علي غيرتك علي مصر و لكن ما اثارني هو العنوان (لصوص حضاره)
و طبعا المقصود اجدادنا 
 و شكرا ايضا علي توضيح بعض الأشياء التي غابت عني
و اعتقد ان الموضوع انتهي بالأتفاق علي ان الكاتب  لم يأتي بدليل كما ذكرت

اما بخصوص موضوع الخوض في العلماء المصريون انا كنت قد ارسلت ملفات علي اليوتيوب توضح ذلك ( و دي طبعا اتحذفت و لكني لست انا قائلها ان انقل ما يقال فقط حتي في نقاشي عن الموضوع الرئيسي كنت انقل كتابات العلماء و المفسريين و المؤرخين) 
 و اذا اردت حوار في هذا الموضوع ممكن ان نتحاور سويا بعيدا عن هذه القاعه مثلا علي الخاص او الماسنجر كما تريد 
المهم اننا نتفق سويا علي اننا مسلمون موحدون  مصريون  و لا نريد ضغائن و لا احقاد و ان يكون الحوار من باب حتي العلم بالشئ  
انا لا القي التهم جزافا حينما نعترض علي سياسه احد نعرض جزءا من خطبه بصوته او صورته او تصريحات رسميه 
ان كنت يا سيدي معترض عليها او اصحاب الموقع يرفضون نشرها فهذا شأنك و شأنهم انا لست صاحب الموقع و ليس لي ان انشر ما اريد 
و ياريت ان يكون هناك حوارا كما طلبت  علي الماسنجر او الخاص كما تريد و اعدك بأنني لن اكتب كلمه واحده في حق احد و سوف اريك مايقولون ولك سيدي الحكم في انتظار ردك لأن هذا ربما يكون اخر دخول لي بالمنتدي
و شكرا لجميع من شاركوا معنا

----------


## Mohammad_Hamza

بالنسبه لكلام الباحث بصراحه مطلعتش بمعلومه مفيده وكمان فى حاجه القران فى الامور هذه مش دليل لانه فى القصص التاريخى كلامه مجمل لكن بالنسبه لمبدا الكتاب وان الفراعنه لصوص حضاره مش فاهم يعنى ايه لصوص حضاره هى الحضاره دى صندوق ذهب هيسرقوه وانتهى الامر ولا تقصد ايه بلصوص حضاره ,انهم اخدوا العلم من ناس اخرين طيب وان كان اخذوا العلم من ناس اخريين او حضاره اخرى دا مش عيب وبعدين ازاى هما حضارتهم اللى باقيه والحضارات التانيه مش موجوده ؟ وكمان حضارة مصر مش فى الاهرامات بس يعنى مش فى الفلك والهندسه بس لا فى الزراعه والصناعه والكيمياء والتعليم والطب وعلوم كثيره جدا ! الكلام مش منطقى اصلا والعنوان مجرد ابهار وجذب للقراء وعلى فكره حضارة مصر من فى وادى النيل الحالى بس لا فى اشياء لسه مكتشفناهاش فى الصحراء الغربيه فى الواحات والوادى الجديد وكمان عمر حضارة الواحات والوادى الجديد كبيير جدا وكمان للعلم فى فراعنه سودانيين واصلهم حضارة النوبه القديمه ولا هتقولى دول كمان سرقوا الحضاره مصر دى عباره عن خليط من العديد من الاجناس البشريه اتوها من الشرق والغرب والجنوب والشمال يعنى لو بصينا للبلاد اللى بتحد مصر هتلاقيها كلها بلاد حضارات مثلا شبه الجزيره فى الشرق والنوبه والسودان فى الجنوب والمغرب العربى فى الغرب والشام والعراق فى الشمال لكن مصر انا ارى انها حضاره افريقيه بمعنى الكلمه نابعه من البيئه بتاعتها مش مستورده لانها مميزه وملهاش مثيل فى الدنيا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكرا يا سيدي الفاضل علي غيرتك علي مصر و لكن ما اثارني هو العنوان (لصوص حضاره)
> و طبعا المقصود اجدادنا 
> و شكرا ايضا علي توضيح بعض الأشياء التي غابت عني
> و اعتقد ان الموضوع انتهي بالأتفاق علي ان الكاتب لم يأتي بدليل كما ذكرت
> 
> اما بخصوص موضوع الخوض في العلماء المصريون انا كنت قد ارسلت ملفات علي اليوتيوب توضح ذلك ( و دي طبعا اتحذفت و لكني لست انا قائلها ان انقل ما يقال فقط حتي في نقاشي عن الموضوع الرئيسي كنت انقل كتابات العلماء و المفسريين و المؤرخين) 
> و اذا اردت حوار في هذا الموضوع ممكن ان نتحاور سويا بعيدا عن هذه القاعه مثلا علي الخاص او الماسنجر كما تريد 
> المهم اننا نتفق سويا علي اننا مسلمون موحدون مصريون و لا نريد ضغائن و لا احقاد و ان يكون الحوار من باب حتي العلم بالشئ 
> انا لا القي التهم جزافا حينما نعترض علي سياسه احد نعرض جزءا من خطبه بصوته او صورته او تصريحات رسميه 
> ...


*اهلا بك اخي الامير الاخير*
*بص يا سيدي انا لست من هواة الماسنجر لانه بيسبب لي الحساسية*
*اذا البديل الاخر الذي لدينا هو الرسائل الخاصة في المنتدي لاننا لانستطيع طرح مثل ذلك موضوع بالمنتدي لمخالفته للشروط*
*فلنتقابل علي الخاص اذا و نتحاور حول هذا الموضوع الشائك الخاص بعلماء المسلمين*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بالنسبه لكلام الباحث بصراحه مطلعتش بمعلومه مفيده وكمان فى حاجه القران فى الامور هذه مش دليل لانه فى القصص التاريخى كلامه مجمل لكن بالنسبه لمبدا الكتاب وان الفراعنه لصوص حضاره مش فاهم يعنى ايه لصوص حضاره هى الحضاره دى صندوق ذهب هيسرقوه وانتهى الامر ولا تقصد ايه بلصوص حضاره ,انهم اخدوا العلم من ناس اخرين طيب وان كان اخذوا العلم من ناس اخريين او حضاره اخرى دا مش عيب وبعدين ازاى هما حضارتهم اللى باقيه والحضارات التانيه مش موجوده ؟ وكمان حضارة مصر مش فى الاهرامات بس يعنى مش فى الفلك والهندسه بس لا فى الزراعه والصناعه والكيمياء والتعليم والطب وعلوم كثيره جدا ! الكلام مش منطقى اصلا والعنوان مجرد ابهار وجذب للقراء وعلى فكره حضارة مصر من فى وادى النيل الحالى بس لا فى اشياء لسه مكتشفناهاش فى الصحراء الغربيه فى الواحات والوادى الجديد وكمان عمر حضارة الواحات والوادى الجديد كبيير جدا وكمان للعلم فى فراعنه سودانيين واصلهم حضارة النوبه القديمه ولا هتقولى دول كمان سرقوا الحضاره مصر دى عباره عن خليط من العديد من الاجناس البشريه اتوها من الشرق والغرب والجنوب والشمال يعنى لو بصينا للبلاد اللى بتحد مصر هتلاقيها كلها بلاد حضارات مثلا شبه الجزيره فى الشرق والنوبه والسودان فى الجنوب والمغرب العربى فى الغرب والشام والعراق فى الشمال لكن مصر انا ارى انها حضاره افريقيه بمعنى الكلمه نابعه من البيئه بتاعتها مش مستورده لانها مميزه وملهاش مثيل فى الدنيا


* اهلا بك اخي محمد*
*اقولك ليه الباحث محمد سمير عطا جاء بهذا الادعاء الغريب كما ان في ذلك رد ايضا علي دكتور جمال الشربيني :*
*من يقرا تاريخ مصر القديمة يجب الا يقراه كشذرات متفرقة لانه ان فعل ذلك سيصاب بالحيرة و الارتباك و انما يجب ان يقراه من البداية من فترة ما قبل التدوين و ما قبل الاسرات*
*لم يصبح المصريون القدماء ليجدوا انفسهم فجأة بناة للاهرامات و المعابد و المسلات و لا فوجئوا بعلومهم في الطب و الهندسة و الفلك و الزراعة و الري .........الخ*
*و لكن كل ذلك استغرق من المصريين القدماء ما يناهز الثلاثة الاف عام حتي يتحولوا من البداوة و الرعي غير مسنقرين في مكان علي ارض مصر  ليتجهوا الي الزراعة ثم تكوين مجتمعات بدائية بجوار ضفاف نهر النيل ثم بعد ذلك و بمرور مئات السنين و اكتساب المصري القديم للخبرات من بيئته المحيطة تكونت المدن و المدنية ثم و للطبيعة البشرية ثارت الحروب بين هذه المدن فتكون لدينا اقليمين شمالي و جنوبي ظلت الحروب مشتعلة بينهما حتي تم توحيدهم علي يد مينا موحد القطرين و اول ملك يملك في قبضته القطر الشمالي و القطر الجنوبي ثم بدأت الاسرات تتوالي و اخذت الحضارة المصرية في التعملق و الازدهار بل التوحد و اخذت البلدان المحيطة تنهل من نبع هذه الحضارة حتي تتشبه بها و قد كان*
*اقول لمن يدعون انهم اصحاب اول مدينة في العالم انكم واهمون فاول مدينة في العالم كانت هنا علي ارض مصر هنا كانت بداية كل شيء* 
*اينما يممت وجهك في ربوع مصر المحروسة وجدت اثار النشاط البشري خلال الدهور الحجرية الثلاثة القديمة  أي قبل عشرات الالاف من السنين قبل الميلاد فمنطقة العباسية و الجبل الاحمر و المقطم و دهشور و سقارة و سفوح مرتفعات الاقصر و قرب اسوان و في الطرق المؤدية الي الواحات و علي اطراف الدلتا و حول عيون حلوان و وادي الطميلات و وادي العنجية و في الجيزة و الفيوم و حوض كوم امبو و قرية السبيل و الواحة الخارجة* 
*هكذا كانت كل ربوع مصر تحوي بين جنباتها جماعات عاشت في ظل ظروف قاسية و لاقت من الصعوبات ما لاقت و اذا كانت الحاجة ام الاختراع و ايا كان الخيال الذي قد نحتاجه لكتابة التاريخ فاننا نحتاج الي عقول خلاقة حتي نستطيع ان نتصور حياة الانسان المصري الاول في بيئته التي كان يعيش فيها منذ عشرات الالاف من السنين فمنطقة كوم امبو كانت في الماضي السحيق عبارة عن بحيرة واسعة من الماء العذب يصب فيها نهران ينبعان من جبال البحر الاحمر و يخترقان الصحراء الشرقية و ينتهيان الي مصب تلك البحيرة كما كانت هناك ايضا عدة انهار تنبع من تلك الجبال و تحفر وديانها في الصحراء الشرقية حتي تصل الي وادي النيل .
اما الصحراء الغربية فلم تكن مغطاة بالرمال كما تبدو الان بل كانت مناطق مخضرة معشوشبة حافلة بالاشجار و النباتات و عيون المياه العذبة.
اما دلتا النيل فقد كانت في البداية خليجا من المياه المالحة يمتد من البحر الي داخل الارض ثم اخذ النيل يغمرها بطميه المتراكم علي مدي الاف السنين حتي تكونت ارضها و جري النيل فوق ارضها في عدة فروع لم يعد باقيا منها الان سوي فرعي رشيد و دمياط. و لذلك فقد كان النيل يغمر اغلب مناطق الدلتا فامتلات بالاحراش و النباتات الكثيفة.هذه صورة مختصرة لما كانت عليه مصر جغرافيا و مقدار ما عاناه هذا المصري الاول الذي انشأ هذه الحضارة.*
*و اذا كنا نتحدث عن جغرافية مصر ما قبل التاريخ فيجب ان نتحدث عن هذا المجري العملاق شريان الحياة صاحب الفضل العظيم نهر النيل و الذي ان كان نهرا عاصيا متمردا في الزمن السحيق لم يسيطر عليه احد بعد الا ان عبقرية هؤلاء المصريين الاوائل تجلت في معرفة موعد الفيضان السنوي المعتاد و عرفوا بالتالي الوقت المناسب لاعداد الارض للزراعة و عندما انتشرت زراعة الحبوب علي نطاق واسع عرفوا السبيل الي تخزين الحبوب و تشوينها في صوامع بدائية لاستخدام الفائض في بقية اوقات السنة .
و هكذا نتقل الانسان المصري الاول من عذابات الصيد و انتشار الجوع و استمرار التنقل من مكان لمكان الي معرفة الزراعة و الاستقرار حولي ضفتي النيل ليجد الانسان الاول وقتا للفراغ اخذ يستثمره في تنمية ملكاته و موهبته و مهاراته الذهنية .
و من هذا المنطلق الجديد استطاع المصريون الاوائل ان يبتدعوا قواعد السلوكيات الاخلاقية السوية سواء بالنسبة للانسان الفرد او بالنسبة للجماعة ككل.
و بدا ظهور البوادر الاولي للحكمة و العقائد الدينية و من هذا المنطلق ايضا خطا الانسان المصري الاول اولي خطواته في عالم الفن.
و استطاع المصريون الاوائل ابتكار الطرق و الادوات و الوسائل الزراعية التي مازال اعلبها مستخدما في الريف المصري حتي الان.
هكذا كان تطور الانسان المصري الاول تطورا مضنيا حتي استطاع ان يصل الي تلك المرحلة من الرقي لتشكيل اول حضارة عرفها البشر و ليس كما يدعي البعض ان سبب هذه الحضارة هؤلاء الزرق الوجوه و الجلد الوافدون من اطلنتس المزعومة او ان المصري الاول هو حفيد هذه الكائنات الوافدة من الفضاء الخارجي ان لهؤلاء ان يفيقوا!!!!!!*

*و لنتخذ الاهرامات كخير دليل علي نضال المصري القديم ليقدم للعالم درة انتاجه*
*مر بناء الاهرامات بمراحل عدة حتي ظهرت الي الوجود الاهرامات الثلاثة خو-فو و خف - رع و من-كاو - رع فمن مرحلة المصطبة الواحدة الي المصاطب المتعددة كما في هرم سقارة المدرج ثم بعد ذلك التطور الي الهرم المحني كاهرامات ميدوم ثم الهرم الاحمر ثم مرحلة الاهرامات الثالثة و لا تحسبن المصريين القدماء قد استطاعوا المحافظة علي استمرارية بناء الاهرامات ذلك ان الاسرة الخامسة شهدت فشلا ذريعا في بناء اهراماتها فلم تستطع استكمالها لما لاقته هذه الاسرة من ظروف اقتصادية متعثرة و كان الحال كذلك مع الاسرة السادسة*

*اذا لم يستيقظ قدماء المصريين ذات صباح فوجدوا الاهرامات كائنة و كانها اتت من السماء فقاموا بالنقش عليها و بناء المعابد حولها* 

*دمتم بخير 
**
*

----------


## Mohammad_Hamza

وبعدين القوه مش محتاجه عماليق وناس كبيره فى الحجم وفى دلايل كتيره على كده انا اعرف ناس عندها قوه جامده جدا وبيعملوا حجات خارقه واكيد سمعتوا او شفتوا حد منهم والغريب ان كلهم من مصر ودا واحد منهم 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIVCpzSQTPc[/ame]

----------


## Mohammad_Hamza

الاخ الامير الاخير لو عايز تناقشنى فى الموضوع اللى انت بعتلى رساله خاصه بيه دا ايميلى 
m_go18@yahoo.com لو عايز تتناقش فعلا مش تبعت رسايل خاصه وبعدين انت
عايش فى الوهم وبتردد كلام الناس وخلاص عايز تتناقش اهلا وسهلا الايميل قدامك بس المهم تكمل
للاخر ومتنسحبش لو عايز تتناقش على العام اهلا وسهلا بردوا

----------


## trkeg

ردا علي دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

تخاريف أسامة السعداوي والاستهزاء بأنبياء الله

لا تعليق 
وصاحب العقل يميز

هل نزل القرأن الكريم علي سيدنا محمد ام علي الفراعنة وما علاقة القران بالفراعنه

لص الأفكار وتشويهها يتطاول علي الانبياء

الإسم : أسامة أحمد محمد إسماعيل السعداوي ابن عم نوال السعداوي

اسـم الشهـرة : أسامة السعداوي

أحد كبار علماء القوات المسلحة المصرية وأستاذ علوم الرادار .. خريج الكلية الفنية العسكرية .. عميد د. مهـندس رئيس فرع البحوث والتطورات بكلية الدفاع الجوي سابقا

لو نلاحظ في مقالته الأولي انه كان يكتب عميد متقاعد  ظهرت متي الدال الله اعلم

وبعدين حاطت صورة يسلم فيها علي حسني مبارك طب حسني مبارك طيار وأنت ميكانيكي طيار أمر عادي لماذا لم يلجأ له ليساعدة علي عمل مناقشة علمية بينة وبين رجال الآثار مادم علي حق

حاصل على الدكتوراه في استـنباط الإشارات الرادارية الصحيحة من أوساط الشوشرة الصناعية والطبيعية .. تحت إشراف نخبة من الأساتذة الأجانب المرموقين 

كدة معقول تخصصة ومش عيب  ولكن السؤال مادخل الرادر بالفراعنة

حاصل على ماجستير علوم الرادار بتقدير امتياز في مستقبلات الفيديو 
حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة الكهربية بتقدير جيد جدا 

ممكن لكن أين صور هذه الشهادات خاصة من شخص تعود الجميع منه الكذب والسطو علي أفكار الغير

حاصل على الدرجات النهائية في معظم مواد شهادة الثانوية العامة اذا أي احد دقق النظر علي مائتين سبعة وأربعون سيجد شكلها غريب وحجمها صغير بالنسبة لمائتين وثمانين درجة انا اشعر أن الفوتو شوب عامل شغل تمام هنا ( الله وبعدين أين صورتة والدولة بتكرمه كأول أو حتى عاشر علي الجمهورية يعني عرف يجيب الشهادة ونسى يصور نفسه وهو بيتكرم )  هههههههه وسبحان الله الشهادة سلمت في يناير 1966 م  وكأنها من شهر فات لم يمسها الصدأ مشاء الله كان عاينها في تابوت زجاجي لذالك لم تؤثر فيها العوامل الجوية


حاصل على العديد من شهادات الكفاءة والتقدير من مختلف قيادات وهيئات القوات المسلحة المصرية .. وله ثمانية اختراعات كبرى مسجلة باسمه 

الله هو أي ضابط يتصور مع حسني مبارك يبقا كفائه وتقدير  ههههههههههههههههههه وبعدين أين صور تلك الاختراعات ولا العوامل الجوية لم تؤثر علي الورق وأثرت علي اختراعته

له أكثر من موقع وهيلمان ومش معه صور شهاداته العظيمة هذه كي يعرضها للجميع


خـاض حـرب الاستنزاف وحرب أكتوبـر المجيـدة في التشكيلات البريـة للدفاع الجـوي 

لو صحيح يبقا عمل مجيد مش حد ينكر ذالك له لكن انا خدمت في الجيش واعرف أن الميكانيكي بالذات لا يشارك في التشكيلات

حاصـل على وسام و وشاح الاستحقاق و الجدارة من نقابة المهندسين المصريين عام 1992م 
يوم المهندس العالمي وأنت طبعا ميكانيكي  يعني حقك تروح وتتصور بجوار عيل صغير يبقا وشاح أين اسمك علي هذا الوشاح كل الموجودين كانوا يضعوا هذا الوشاح
عضـو هيئـة Who is Who الأمريكيـة العالميـة لسمعتـه العالميـة الممتـازة

ليه مش حطيت صورة لدي كمان ولا كذبة ككثير من كذبك شهادة الثانوية عمرها 43 عام  وظلت صامدة وكأنها مصنوعة اليوم وشهادة تثبت انه عضـو هيئـة Who is Who غير موجودة ( له في ذالك حكم )

واضـع (نظرية أسامة السعداوي) للهيروغليفيـة الصحيحـة وتـم نشـرها فـي جميـع أنحـاء العــالـم عبـر شبكـات الإنترنـت .. وكـتـب مـا يزيـد عـن 4000 صفحـة باللغـة الإنجليزيـة لتوضيـح وشـرح نظريتـه 

طب لما أنت عبقري كده من زمان أوي  مش أتكلمت ليه عنها قبل مني ولا كنت مستني لما اطلع أنا بالفكرة وتشوهها بطريقتك

يا رجل حد عاقل يقول أن اللغة المصرية القديمة التي اندثرت من قبل نزول المسيح علية السلام  تفسر القرآن الكريم الذي نزل علي خاتم الأنبياء بعد المسيح علية السلام بـ 620 سنه تقريبا هههههههههههه أمال رسالة سيدنا محمد كانت أية ولا سيدنا جبريل علية السلام كان ينقل  من الفراعنة ويعطي لسيدنا محمد علية الصلاة والسلام  خيبك الله

مكتشف النصوص المصرية القديمة والعلامات والصور والتماثيل التي تؤرخ وتتحدث عن أنبياء الله الذين عاشوا في مصر مثل أنبياء الله نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وهارون ويعقوب ويوسف وداوود وسليمان وعيسى ومريم وامرأة عمران وامرأة فرعون .. عليهم جميعا السلام 
صاحب العديد من الإكتشافات الهامة التي أظهرت الحقائق الفعلية والصحيحة عن منجزات الحضارة المصرية القديمة .. والتي غيرت مفاهيم علوم المصريات بصورة جذرية وشاملة 
جميع الأنبياء المذكورين حرموا التماثيل عشان خاطرك أنت عملوا لنفسهم تماثيل ( صاحب العقل يميز )

مكتشـف سر النظرية الهندسية الحقيقية لبناء الأهرامات .. وتم تسجيلهـا فـي سجـلات المتحـف البريطانـي 

لو مسجله في المتحف البريطاني صحيح  كانوا قلبوا الدنيا وكان زمانك الآن أهم من حسني مبارك نفسه إنما هيهات للص افكار ان يصل لهذا

انظر اقباط المهجربيقولوا عليك إيه علي هذا الرابط

والله عندهم حق موقع الدك طور أسامه السعداوي 

وعلي حد قول العضو موسي الأسود

حرام عليكم 
حتي الفراعنة خليتوهم مسلمين 
و التماثيل مش حرام في الاسلام !! 
و فرعون موسي كان مسلم أيضا !! و بيضطهد اليهود بني اسرائيل !! 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وكمان سيدنا موسي حنطوا جثتة يا أخي عيب عليك نبي الله ومن أولي العزم الذي يحرم التحنيط يقبل يتحنيطة


سيدنا داود أبو سيدنا سليمان وكان قبل سيدنا عيسا ابن مريم علية السلام بـ 600 سنه تقريبا طيب أية جابه في فترة حتشبسوت ولا مش شفت الخرطوش الملكي لها 

امرأة عمران .. أم السيدة مريم عليها السلام .. وجدة السيد المسيح عيسى عليه السلام 


فعلا مخرف

1 -  المسيح علية السلام لم يولد في مصر

2 - كان الرومان يتضهدون المسيح علية السلام 

3 - هذه الصورة من فترة الأسرة الثامنة عشر أي قبل ميلاد المسيح علية السلام بـ 1320 سنه تقريبا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما قالوا أنه الإله حورس هو في واقع الأمر رمز مصري قديم لروح القدس .. أو سيدنا جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام 


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله سيدنا جبريل علية السلام الذي لم يظهر إلا للحبيب علية الصلاة والسلام بقا خلاص ألعوبة لأمثالك أين الأزهر 

أين شيخ الأزهر وكيف يسكت علي هذه المسخرة أم أن شيوخ الأزهر يشجعون علي ذالك

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل سيدنا محمد يرسم بهذه الطريقة منك لله


من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين هو سيدنا محمد كل مسلم يسكت عن هذا فهو شريك لك في الإثم

سيدنا نوح علية السلام طائر أبو منجل منك لله منك لله كلنا مشاركون معك في الإثم الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس فعلا المسلمون الآن كغثاء السيل


نعرمر أو نارمر موحد مصر في القرن الثاني والثلاثين قبل الميلاد، ومؤسس الأسرة الفرعونية الأولى تقول علية سيدنا موسي هو سيدنا موسي علية الصلاة والسلام كان في كل الأسرات ولا أية


وجدت رأس أوزيريس في رسومات المعبد الذي أقامه الملك سيتي الأول أبو رمسيس الثاني هههههههههههه بقدرة قادر بقا تمثال يمثل عيسي ابن مريم علية الصلاة والسلام فين سيتي أبو رمسيس الثاني وفين سيدنا عيسي ابن مريم مش قبل كده قال علي تمثال رمسيس الثاني انه سيدنا موسي هو عيسي ابن مريم علية السلام قبل سيدنا موسي ولا أية الحكاية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اكتسبت فيلة عبر القرون مكانة خاصة في العبادات لدرجة أن حشد من أتباع تلك العبادة كانوا يجتمعون لإحياء قصة موت وبعث أوزوريس.
تم بناء المعبد الكبير خلال القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ثم تلاه معابد أمنحوتب وارسنوفيس. أما معبد حتحور فهو يعد آخر أثر بطلمي استكمل بنائه قبل عام 116 قبل الميلاد بواسطة إيورجيتس الثاني. وقد أضاف بطالمة آخرون نقوشا إلى فيلة والتي تعتبر من روائع المعبد. ومن مصر انتشرت عبادة الآلهة إيزيس إلى اليونان وروما وفى مختلف أنحاء الإمبراطورية، حتى عندما ساد الحكم الروماني في مصر عمل الحكام على تجميل الجزيرة المقدسة، فقد بنى الإمبراطور أوغسطس معبد في الطرف الشمالي لفيلة في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد.

قبل ميلاد المسيح بـ 116 سنه حق الاخوة الاقباط يقولوا ما قالوة عليك فعلا وانا ازيد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل




ما قالوا أنها الإلهة حتحور هي في واقع الأمر تصوير ورمز مصري قديم للسيدة إمرأة فرعون المؤمنة الورعة 

ههههههههههه مؤمنه ووارعة منين اذا كانت حتحور دي جسم امرأة ورأس ثور حسبي الله ونعم اوكيل




وأخيرا وليس أخرا من شدة نصبة علي الناس واضع صف طويل عريض رسائل عالمية علي حد قوله

رسالة الأستاذ نشر الخزامي 
[ame]http://www.ghrib.net/vb/showthread.php?t=17796[/ame]
طيب أنا هزقته بعدها ورديت مش رد ليه ودافع عن نفسة
بيضحك علي كتير من العامة فقراء اللغة المصرية القديمة ويقول رسالة فلان وطبعا كان حاطط الينك الرسمي لها الآن وبعد ردي وإظهاري له علي حقيقته أمام الناس وضع الموضوع في موقعة فقط 
http://egyptology.tutatuta.com/Comme...mi-message.htm

وبعد أن كشفته أمام الجميع ؟

منتظر رد المسلمين والأزهر علي تطاوله علي أنبياء الله وادعائه أنهم أقاموا لأنفسهم تماثيل وادعائه أن القرآن الكريم نزل علي الفراعنة عبده الأوثان قبل سيدنا محمد علية الصلاة والسلام !

الرابط الاصلي للموضوع
http://trkeg.com/osama/

----------


## سمير الحكمة

قــــــــــــــــــــــــوم عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد هم بناة الأهرام
سؤال دائم
بداية، ما هو سر الجدل الدائم والعميق حول حقيقة بناة الأهرام والمعابد والمسلات المصرية بالذات دونا عن غيرها من آثار العالم أجمع ؟ من هم ؟ متى بنوها ؟ لماذا أقاموها ؟ والسؤال الأهم من كل ما سبق هو كيف شيدوها ؟
فلماذا الجدل حول الآثار المصرية فقط وبالذات دوناً عن آثار العالم أجمع ؟
لو المسألة مجرد الحقد على مصر والطمع فيها فالدول الاستعمارية استعمرت ونهبت جميع دول العالم، والمسألة أن انتشار المباني المذهلة شديدة العملقة بمصر وتسيدها لجميع المباني العملاقة بالعالم يشد النظر إليها حيث يتسائل جميع مهندسي العالم ( كيف تم تشييدها ؟ )
العدد التقريبي لحجارة الهرم الأكبر وحده هو 2.3 مليون صخرة !! ولضخامة العدد، لو تم استخدام صخور الهرم الأكبر وحده لبنت سور يحيط بالعالم بارتفاع 30 سنتيمتر، أو يحيط بكامل فرنسا بارتفاع 3 أمتار، أو بحدود مصر حاليا بارتفاع 1.5 متر
متوسط وزن الحجر بالهرم الأكبر هو 2.5 طن ( ألفين وخمسمائة كيلوجرام !! )
وهل البناء سواء تم بالحب والرضا كما يزعم علماء هيئة الآثار المصرية أو بالسخرة كما يزعم اليهود كفيل برفع حجارة تصل أوزانها بالأطنان ؟؟
نظريات أساليب بناء الأهرام المنسوبة للفراعن
نقضها	النظرية	رقم
بالتجريب العملي هذا مستحيل وليت أي واحد يجرب ذلك بنفسه مع مجموعة من المتطوعين.
فكيف يرفعون الحجارة فوق الزلاجات الخشبية ؟
وكيف لا تغرز تلك الزلاجات في الرمال أو تنكسر على الصخور ؟	أسلوب النقل كان عن طريق عدد من العمالة مستخدمين الثيران لتجر الحجارة بعد ربطها بالحبال ووضعها على زحافات خشبية !!	1
غير موجودة ولم يخترعها الفراعنة وأقصى ما كانوا يملكون هو الشادوف، ولو قمنا بتجريب عملي لانكسرت تلك الأوناش الخشبية المزعومة.
فهل يستطيع ونش خشبي رفع حجر يزن 100 طن لارتفاع 163 متر ؟؟	أسلوب الرفع عن طريق أوناش خشبية عملاقة !!	2
أي مرتفع من الرمال ه حد أعلى وبعده تنهار الرمال من الجوانب
والهرم الأكبر ارتفاعه 163 متر على هضبة ارتفاعها 30 متر
فهل يمكن لمصاطب رملية أن ترتفع إلى 193 متر ؟ وبفرض لو كان الأمر كذلك لاحتجنا لتغطية القاهرة الكبرى بالرمال ! بمعنى أن بناء المصاطب وإزالتها أصعب من بناء الهرم نفسه
ثم نستفهم عن عدم غرز تلك الحجارة في تلك المصاطب الرملية الصاعدة ؟
أما تلك الأهرام المدفونة فلماذا لم تكتمل ويزال من حولها الرمال ؟ ببساطة لأنه توقف البناء فيها لهلاك قوم عاد بريح صرصر عاتية أودت بحضارتهم فجأة	أسلوب آخر للرفع عن طريق ردم كل دور تم بناءه بالرمال ثم الصعود على الردم لبناء الدور الذي يليه
(ظهرت نظرية أسلوب المصاطب الرملية بسبب اكتشاف أهرامات لم يكتمل بناءها مدفونة في الرمال )	3
هراء ودجل واستخفاف، فلماذا كانوا يستخدمون الخيول ويحاربون بها ؟
بل وينهزمون في بعض المعارك !!
ولماذا قلاعهم من الطين ؟؟
ولماذا لهم قصور للحكام وبيوت لعامة الشعب هزيلة وقبيحة من الطين ؟	استخدم الفراعنة السحر لرفع الحجرة الثقيلة بأصبع واحد	4
هراء ودجل واستخفاف، لا ينقص سوى القول أن لهم بيوت في الكواكب الأخرى بالمرة	فصل الجاذبية الأرضية	5
هراء ودجل واستخفاف، فالمسألة لا تتعدى قوى الجاذبية الأرضية لتماسك هذا الشكل الهرمي الثقيل جدا	لصق حجارة الأهرام بأسلوب تفريغ الهواء	6
 قارن عزيزي القارئ هل يمكن لعاقل أن يقر بأن الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام ؟
يري العديد من الأثريين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبريطانيا وألمانيا من الذين يبحثون عن الحقيقة البحتة بغض النظر عن الخلفيات الدينية أو السياسية أو المصالح المادية، أن هنالك حضارة موغلة في القدم السحيق من الماضي والبعيد جدا كانت متفوقة بصورة مجهولة السبب والكيفية، وأغلب الظن أنها حضارة قارة أطلنطيس المفقودة، وعندما غرقت فر من نجى منهم لمصر، وهم الذين شيدوا تلك المباني المدهشة، وبعد اندثارهم بأحقاب طويلة ورث الفراعنة تلك المباني، فسكنوها من خلفهم ونقشوا عليها ما يحلو لهم.
وقد أكد العديد من علماء الجيولوجيا بأن تحليل الترسبات على جسد أبي الهول تدل كمية مياه هائلة أذابت الكثير من على جسده، مما يدل أنه عاصر العصر المطير الذي انتهت حقبته منذ ما يناهز 11.000 عام، وهو ما يعني أنه بكل حال من الأحوال لا يمت للفراعنة بصلة.
فهم خلفاء نوح من بعد الطوفان { وَاذكُرُواْ إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاء مِن بَعْدِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَزَادَكُمْ فِي الْخَلْقِ بَسْطَةً } الأعراف : 69
وقد ورد أنها كانت أقوى حضارة في التاريخ البشري على الإطلاق { فَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَقَالُوا مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ } فصلت : 15
وأنهم كانوا يتميزون بحجمهم العملاق حيث يناهز الواحد منهم طول النخلة بالنسبة لنا الآن { كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُّنقَعِرٍ } القمر : 20، { كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ } الحاقة : 7 ( لاحظ لماذا التسبيه بالنخل ؟ )
وعندما أهلكهم الله حفظ مساكنهم من الدمار { فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَى إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ } الأحقاف : 25 لتكون لمن خلفهم آية
وأن الله أبقى مساكنهم من بعدهم واضحة مرئية للعيان { وَعَاداً وَثَمُودَ وَقَد تَّبَيَّنَ لَكُم مِّن مَّسَاكِنِهِمْ } العنكبوت : 38
وذلك عبرة لمن خلفهم ليتعظوا أن من كان أشد قوة أهلكه الله { أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ قُوَّةً وَآثَاراً فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }غافر : 82
فبمجرد ريح أهلكهم الله { وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ } الحاقة : 6
ليعلم الجميع أنه لا هارب من الله ولا معجز لله رب العالمين { وَمَا أَنتُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ } الأنعام : 134
ورغم ذلك سكن الفراعنة في مساكنهم بلا عبرة أو اتعاظ { وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَـاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ } إبراهيم : 45

فما يورده علماء الغرب المحايدون الآن هو هو ما يتفق وقصة قوم عاد لدينا في القرآن الحكيم بدون أن يدروا ذلك.
وكل ما ينقصهم معرفته هو أن السبب الغامض لقوة تلك الحضارة الجبارة التي تعد أعتى الحضارات قاطبة يتلخص في عملقة أجساد شعبها، إذ لم يكن هناك تقدم تقني والمباني كلها حجرية ولا يوجد أثر لجهاز أو معدن أو أي مادة غريبة، حيث مكنتهم قوتهم الجسدية بسبب حجمهم الضخم من تكسير وشطف ونقل ورفع وترصيص تلك الحجارة العملاقة
والدلائل كثيرة وشديدة الوضوح
فانظروا إلى حجم مكونات الأبنية من الحجارة العملاقة
إن أي مبنى يجب أن يتم تشييده من مكونات يمكن التعامل بها ويسهل استعمالها
ولم تستخدم الحوائط الجاهزة إلا بعد اختراع أوناشنا الحالية
فإن عطل الونش توقف البناء
وبناة الأهرام لن يكونوا بالغباء أن يقطعوا أحجار تعجزهم وترهقهم
لذا فالمكوننات ضخمة تتناسب تماما معهم
فتلك الحجارة العملاقة بالنسبة لنا ما هي إلا طوب عادي بالنسبة لقوم عاد العمالقة
ولاحظوا النوافذ المرتفعة بمعابد الصعيد
تذكروا أحجام التماثيل الضخمة من بشر وكباش وصقور
حضاراتنا الآن تشيد التماثيل الضخمة للتعظيم، لكن تبقى مكونات البناء صغيرة في حجمنا، أما الحجم الضخم للتماثيل المصرية فلم يكن للتعظيم وإنما تماثل لأحجامهم، والدليل هو حجم الحجارة المشيد منها التمثال
وهنا نسأل سؤالا بديهيا: أين هي أبنية قوم عاد التي تركها الله لنا عبرة لنتعظ ؟
هل يعقل أن تدفن في الرمال أو تتهدم في وقت يظهر غيرها من المباني الوضيعة في كل أنحاء العالم ؟ والقرآن يشير إلى بقائها صراحة { وَعَاداً وَثَمُودَ وَقَد تَّبَيَّنَ لَكُم مِّن مَّسَاكِنِهِمْ } العنكبوت : 38 ، { فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَى إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ } الأحقاف : 25
 ومن خلال بحث عميق ومنصف ومحايد، يتضح هنا أن الأهرام والمعابد المصرية هي أبنية قوم عاد الحقيقية، وكذلك التماثيل العملاقة المسلات والأساطين
 فالدلائل القرآنية والهندسية والتاريخية والجغرافية والطبية تكاد تنطق بل و تصرخ جميعها من فرط وضوحها وضوح الشمس لتشير بتلك الحقيقة المدوية، والأدلة على ذلك لا تعد ولا تحصى، منها على سبيل المثال الآتي:

________________________________________
 1- بعض الدلائل الدينية
- { ِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8، بمعنى ( عاد / بناة الأهرام أصحاب المسلات / التي لم يبنى مثلها في العالم ) .
- { أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ / وَتَتَّخِذُونَ مَصَانِعَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَخْلُدُونَ } الشعراء :128- 129، بمعنى أتبنون بكل مرتفع من الأرض بناء ضخم كالجبل بلا فائدة ( تلك الأوصاف الثلاثة مجتمعة بالأهرام )، وتسكنون في مساكن مشيدة قوية كأنكم خالدون ( مساكن الصعيد التي اتخذها الفراعنة من بعد معابد )2- بعض الدلائل الهندسية
حجم الحجر المستخدم في تشييد تلك المباني يبدأ من متر مكعب ويصل في بعض الأحيان إلى عشرات الأمتار المكعبة !!
وزنه يصل أحيانا إلى ألف طن ( مليون كيلوجرام ) !!
المسافات بين موقع تقطيع الحجارة وأماكن التشييد وصلت في بعض الأحيان إلى 650 كيلومتر !!ارتفاع البناء وصل إلى 163 متر !!
كل ذلك بدون أية أجهزة أو آلات، وإنما كما يزعم علماء المصريات ويضحكون العالم كله علينا بالحبال والثيران والعمالة اليدوية للفراعنة الذين يماثلونا في الحجم !!
لذا يعكف أصحاب المصالح الخاصة في تخيل العديد من النظريات حول كيفية بناء الفراعنة للأهرامات، وهو في الحقيقة أكبر دليل على عدم بناء الفراعنة للأهرامات وإلا لكانت هناك نظرية واحدة فقط !!
أما قوم عاد فكانوا عمالقة يصل طول الواحد منهم إلى 15 مترا كما ورد بالعديد من الروايات الإسلامية، وبتناسب القوى مع الحجم كان ذلك الحجر المعجز بالنسبة لنا مجرد طوبة بالنسبة لهم
3- بعض الدلائل الفنية
نجد أمامنا نوعان من الفن المعماري مختلفين كل الاختلاف، أبنية حجرية عملاقة مذهلة بكل المقاييس، وأبنية حقيرة وصغيرة ووضيعة للغاية مبنية بالطوب اللبن، وكل يشير إلى عصر مختلف، فالأبنية الحجرية العملاقة إنما هي مباني قوم عاد التي ورثها من بعدهم الفراعنة، والأبنية الطينية هي مباني الفراعنة
( عندنا كمثال ظاهر وواضح الآن في أسبانيا تتجاور المباني من مختلف الطرازات كل توحي بعصرها، ما قبل الفتح الإسلامي، ثم المباني الأندلسية الإسلامية، ثم مباني ما بعد عصر الإسلام، ثم المباني الحديثة )
والذي يهمنا الآن ما يلي:
عندما كان يتهدم سور من الحجارة العملاقة كان الفراعنة يقومون بترميمه من الطين اللبن !! فلماذا لا يرممونه من نفس مكونات البناء وهي الحجارة العملاقة ؟ ببساطة لأنهم لا يستطيعون تحريكها، إن سمكري السيارات سيستخدم نفس مادة السيارة وهو الصاج، والنقاش سيستخدم نفس طوب ودهانات وجبس الحوائط المراد ترميمها، والمحار سيستخدم نفس الأسمنت ... إلخ، فهل وجدنا من قبل محاراً يرمم مثلا بالقماش بدلا من الأسمنت ؟ أو سمكري يستخدم الورق بدلا من الصاج ؟
بل نجد بوضوح شديد أن الفراعنة قاموا بعمل عشرات الإضافات داخل مساكن قوم عاد والتي استخدموها كمعابد وذلك باستخدام الطوب اللبن الصغير الحقير والذي شوه المنظر المعماري للأبنية الحجرية العملاقة، والسؤال البديهي لماذا يضيفون حوائط بالطوب اللبن داخل الأبنية الحجرية العملاقة ؟ لأنهم ببساطة لا يملكون القوة لتحريك تلك الحجارة العملاقة.
 4- بعض الدلائل المعمارية
عندما ننظر إلى ما يسمونه معابد الفراعنة، نجد أن الشبابيك مرتفعة للغاية، ولو تفكرنا قليلا لوجدنا أنها تناسب ارتفاع وأطوال قوم عاد وليس الفراعنة، قارن أيضا أحجام التماثيل من كباش وصقور وغيرهم ..
 5- بعض الدلائل الأثرية ( هام للغاية )
أ- أين قصور ملوك الفراعنة ؟ لماذا لا يتحدث عنها أحد ؟ أو بالأحرى لماذا يخفونها ؟ السبب أنها مبنية من طين !! فهل يعقل أن هؤلاء الكفار الذين ادعوا الألوهية يشيدون قبورا غاية في الروعة مثل الأهرامات كما يزعمون الآن ويسكنون في بيوت حقيرة من الطين ؟
ب_ لماذا تم بناء القلاع الفرعونية الخمسة بسيناء من الطين ؟ هل يعقل أن نركب سيارات من صاج ونصنع دبابات من ورق ؟ ألم يكن من المفترض أن تشيد القلاع من أقوى ما يملكون ؟
- بعض الدلائل اللغوية
فيما يخص كلمة إرم المختلف فى تفسيرها ، والتى وردت فى القرآن الكريم، فقد كتب د. رمضان عبد التواب رئيس قسم اللغة العربية بكلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس، وعضو المجمع العلمى للغة العربية فى كتابه ( التطور اللغوي ـ مظاهره وعلله وقوانينه ) عن تطوير الكلمات ، بإنه كثيراً ما تم تبديل الحروف لأسباب متعددة على رأسها التسهيل فى النطق.
وقد ذكر بالأخص تبديل حرف الهمزة إلى حرف الهاء ، وبخاصة أكثر إذا كانت الهمزة فى أول الكلمة، وإن القبائل العربية القديمة تخلصت فى كثير من الكلمات التى تبدأ بالهمزة وحولتها إلى حروف أخرى أكثرها كان حرف الهاء.
ومن هذا المنطلق نستشهد فيما ذهبنا إليه من أن كلمة إرم التى وردت فى القرآن الكريم واختلف العلماء فى تفسيرها هي هي كلمة هِرم بكسر الهاء والتى تعني فى اللغة العربية الشئ كبير الحجم، وأيضا تطلق لكبير العمر، وهي هي كلمة هَرم بفتح الهاء بعد تسهيلها فى اللغة العربية المصرية العامية ، وبناء عليه فالتفسير السليم للآيات يكون كالتالي:
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ } = ألم تر كيف عاقب الله قوم عاد
{ إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ } = بناة الأهرام ذات القمم العالية المدببة
{ الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } = التى لا يوجد لها مثيل فى العالم كله
- بعض الدلائل التاريخية
أكثر من 45 عالم إسلامي ما بين صحابي ومؤرخ أعلنوا أن بناة الأهرام هم قوم عاد، بدءاً من قتادة وانتهاء بالمقريزي، واستدلوا تاريخيا على ذلك حيث أن شداد أولاد عاد هم من نسل قفطايم بن مصرايم مؤسسي مصر من أبناء سام بن نوح، فكيف يكونون في اليمن جميعهم ؟؟ فسام بن نوح لجأ إلى مصر بعد الطوفان ولم يلجأ إلى جزيرة العرب كما أشيع زورا وتدليسا حتى أن زاوية سام بن نوح لا تزال موجودة بمنطقة الجمالية خلف الحسين في القاهرة بمصر، وشداد أولاد عاد مصريون 100 % لأنهم من نسل قفطايم بن مصرايم مؤسسا مصر، فكون شداد اولاد عاد مصريون وسكنوا مصر فبالتالي أبنيتهم المعجزة بمصر وليست باليمن، وقد كانت توصف أبنيتهم بأنها أشبه بأبراج الحمام شديدة الضخامة !! أليست تلك هي الأهرامات ؟
ملاحظة: قفطايم ينسب له كل مصري، حيث تبدل الاسم إلى الآتي:
قفط ( مازالت توجد قرية قفط في صعيد مصر (ثم تحولت إلى قبط ( كل مصري هو قبطي وليس النصراني فقط ) 
ثم تحولت إلى جبت ( في اللغة اللاتينية ) ثم إلى إيجبت ( في اللغة الإنجليزية )
 ومن المؤرخين الذين ذكروا أن قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وأنهم بناة الأهرام المصرية ما يلي:
1-	المقريزي ( كتاب الخطط ) / 2- المسعودي ( كتاب مروج الذهب ) / 3- سبط الجوزي ( كتاب مرآة الزمن ) / 4- ابن عبد الحكم ( كتاب فتوح مصر والمغرب ) / 5- الحميري ( كتاب الروض المعطار في أخبار الأقطار ) / 6- الكرماني ( كتاب تاريخ الكرماني ) / 7- النويري ( كتاب نهاية الإرب ) / 8- ياقوت الحموي ( كتاب معجم البلدان ) / 9- حمزة الأصفهاني ( كتاب تاريخ سنا ملوك الأرض والأنبياء ) / 10- ابن فضل ( كتاب مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار ) / 11- ابن وصيف ( نقلا عن كتاب بدائع الزهور ) .. وغيرهم الكثير ..
9- بعض الدلائل العملية
يوجد أماكن عدة بها مقابر ومدافن ومخازن لجثث قوم عاد العملاقة مخفاة ومخبأة تحت حراسات مشددة للغاية، حيث ظهور إحداها كفيل بظهور الحق، وفضح زيف الصهيونية، وكشف عملاءهم بالداخل، وصدق القرآن وإمامته للتوراة والإنجيل، ورفع عمر مصر إلى 70.000 عام، وخطأ التلمود، ووو، ومن تلك الأماكن:
قبر النبي هود , ورسول الله إلى قوم عاد قابع خلف قبر السيدة أم كلثوم بنت الحسين رضي الله عنهما بمدافن الإمام الشافعي بالقرب من السيدة زينب بالقاهرة، ولا يمكن النزول إليه، وفي الحديث الشريف ( الأنبياء يدفنوا حيث قبضوا / ماتوا )، وتم تدشين قبر للنبي هود في اليمن لإبعاد النظر وهذه إضافة من عندى لماذا لانقول أنهم وصلوا للجزيرة العربية وتركوا آثارا ولكن جمعهم الأكبر فى مصر .
قبر أحد الشهداء طوله 12 متر مازال بلحمه ودمه ومكفن كفنا إسلاميا في جبانة الشيخ حسن أبو قرن بقرية بني حميل بمركز البلينا في محافظة سوهاج، وقد ردموا عليه بالأسمنت حتى لا يعثر عليه أحد، وأطلقوا عشرات الإشاعات عن كرامات لأولياء هناك حتى يضيع ذكر أهل المنطقة لتلك الجثة العملاقة ويعتبرها الناس من الخرافات، والمنطقة محاطة بحراسات مشددة وطوق أمنى بقطر 2 كيلومتر، وقد تم اكتشافه عام 1981 عندما هم الأزهر ببناء معهد ديني بالقرية
أما في عام 1986 فقد تم اكتشاف حفرية عظم لرجل طوله 14 مترا بجوار القمر الصناعي بمنطقة المعادي عندما همت إحدى شركات المقاولات بحفر الأساسات لتشييد مبنى إداري لشركة بترول، وعندما انتشر النبأ بقوة تم بناء متحف العظام الفرعونية فوق ذلك المكان ( !! ) ووضعوا بعض هياكل عظمية فرعونية حتى تصبح المسألة مجرد إشاعة، ويتساءل الكثيرون لماذا هذا الموقع بالذات في المعادي بجوار القمر الصناعي يتم تخصيصه لهذا المتحف ؟؟ اختيار مثير وعجيب !! ولماذا العظام ؟ هل هي من الآثار ؟ ألا ينبغي أن يكمون شئ فريد كالمومياوات مثلا بدلا من العظام ؟ الإجابة واضحة لمجرد التغطية على الحق، وللعلم فأن منطقة المعادي كانت مركزا رئيسيا لقوم عاد، وهي الضفة المقابلة للأهرام، وبها محمية الغابة ذات الأشجار العملاقة المتحجرة منذ ما يقرب من 100 ألف عام، واسم المعادي مشتق من لفظ " عاد " على مر العصور، ثم تطور في عهد الفراعنة إلى " عادي "، وفي عصرنا أصبح " المعادي "، لذا كان قبر النبي هود في تلك المنطقة المتاخمة لمنطقة المعادي سكنى قوم عاد الرئيسية ( الصحابة الكرام الذين توفوا بمصر آثروا الدفن بجوار قبر النبي هود، حتى دفن بها الإمام الشافعي، ومن بعده عامة المسلمين، وقد اشتهرت بالانتساب للإمام الشافعي ) وتلك الحفرية العظمية لرجل عملاق لها كود في هيئة الآثار تحت اسم ( الماموثية ) نسبة للماموس كحيوان عملاق، والمعلومات حولها موجودة في قسم ما قبل التاريخ، ويتم رفض أي طلب بالحصول على معلومات عنها، وياليت من يعملون بهيئة الآثار أن يتقوا الله فينا وفي بلدهم وفي قرآنهم
وفي عام 1970 تم اكتشاف هيكل عظمي لجثة طولها 10 أمتار على عمق 4.5 متر في الطين خلف مدرجات الصوت والضوء التي بنيت لاحقا في معبد الكرنك.
وفي مكان سري ببني حسن توجد المخازن الكبرى والتي يتم تفتيت وسحق وطحن العظام الهيكلية العملاقة لقوم عاد، وهكذا أدواتهم وأجهزتهم العملاقة
- الدلائل الطبية
اكتشفنا أن كل الحياة في الماضي كانت عملاقة، من ديناصورات وماموث وأشجار ... وهكذا الإنسان ذاته كان عملاقا، فالإنسان في الماضي كان عملاقا كما أشارت جميع الروايات الإسلامية بناءً على أحاديث سيدنا محمد e { خلق الله آدم على صورته طوله ستون ذراعا في السماء، ولا يزال الخلق ينقص من بعد حتى الآن } و أيضا { تدخلون الجنة على هيئة أبيكم آدم ستون ذراعا في السماء }. ( ارتفاع آدم كان 60 ذراع وهو ما يناهز 36 متر، يقارب مبنى مكون من 12 طابقا )
وعلى زمان قوم عاد تصاغر الارتفاع وكان الطول يناهز 15 متر ( انظر لأحجام التماثيل التي خلفوها لنا، إنها تحاكيهم تماما، والدليل على عدم التكبير والتفخيم كتماثيل اليوم أنها مبينة من حجر عملاق )
وبدون أجهزة تقنية، لا يمكن سوى لعماليق بناء تلك الأساطين المهولة
فمن هنا ينكشف لنا سر الأعمار المديدة الطويلة لأهل الماضي، إذ مكث سيدنا نوح في قومه 950 سنة، فكقاعدة ( لها بعض الاستثناءات ) يتناسب الحجم مع العمر، انظر لأعمار الحشرات على سبيل المثال مقارنة بأعمار الحيوانات
 5- بعض شواهدهم
في وادي الملوك بالبر الغربي بمدينة الأقصر، مدون باللغات العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية على المقبرة رقم 14 ما يلي:
[ تلك هي مقبرة الملكة تاوسرت وست – نخت وهي ملكة حكمت مصر سنة 125 قبل الميلاد، تزوجت من الملك سيبتاج ثم توفى، فتزوجت من الملك سيتي الثاني وبعد وفاتها استولى على مقبرتها الملك ست – نخت وقام بتغيير الكثير من الخراطيش وصور الأشخاص داخل المقبرة ونسبها لنفسه ]
أنصدق هؤلاء الذين يدعون الألوهية ويزعمون لهم بناء الأهرام ؟

ما معنى " القرون الأولى " التي ورد ذكرها في القرآن ؟
تردد ذكر مصطلح " القرون الأولى " كثيرا في القرآن العظيم ( القرون الأولى بمعنى الحقب الحضارية الأولى )، وبربط بعضها نجد أن قوم عاد كانوا يمثلون القرون الأولى بالنسبة للفراعنة، فتتابع الآيات يوضح الآتي:
{ وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مِن بَعْدِ نُوحٍ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرَاً بَصِيراً } الإسراء : 17، أول القرون ( حقبة حضارية ) من بعد نوح هم قوم عاد
{ وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الْأُولَى } النجم : 50 ( القرون الأولى = عاد الأولى )
{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى } القصص : 43، لماذا موسى دونا عن باقي الرسل ذُكِرَ أنه أوتي الكتاب من بعد هلاك القرون الأولى ؟ السبب أنه أرسل للفراعنة الذين سبقهم بقرون كثيرة قوم عاد العمالقة، عاد الأولى ..
{ أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى } طه : 128، الفراعنة سكنوا مساكن عاد ولم يتعظوا، { وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَـاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ } إبراهيم : 45

{ إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ .. / .. / قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ } القصص :76- 78، قارون على أرض مصر، لم يتعظ بمن هلك قبله من القرون، إنهم عاد الأكثر قوة وجمعا وثراء 
{ قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى / قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى / قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى / قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى } طه : 52، حيث يعلم فرعون بصدق موسى، سأله عن أكثر ما يشغل بال الفراعنة، من أولئك العمالقة الأقوياء الذين سبقوهم على أرض مصر وخلفوا تلك الأبنية المهولة ؟؟
لاحظ في جميع الآيات السابقة الحديث عن قرون أولى سبقت الفراعنة لاحظ أن فرعون يسأل موسى لاحظ أن موسى لم يجبه لأن العلم في كتاب آخر ( وقد وردت قصة قوم عاد في القرآن الكريم ولم ترد فى التوراة ________________________________________
تأكيد المولى أن هناك من كان قبل الفراعنة
1- { كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَاللّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ } آل عمران : 11
2- { كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ } الأنفال : 52]
3- { كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُواْ بآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَونَ وَكُلٌّ كَانُواْ ظَالِمِينَ } الأنفال : 54
4- { وَجَاء فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَن قَبْلَهُ وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَاتُ بِالْخَاطِئَةِ } الحاقة : 9 فمن كان قبل الفراعنة بالذات ويؤكد الله عليهم 4 مرات ؟
هذا أحدث كتاب قرأته ونقلته لكم كملخص لما فيه من العبرة ويتماشى مع المنطق العقلى والذى يؤكده الرادع الدينى 
               تلخيص كتاب أحدث مانزل فى مصر وهذه ليس من كتاباتى ولكن المؤلف محمد سمير عطا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Mad: 
عذرا هذا الموضوع مكرر وموجود فى المنتدى منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة
والسؤال ما علاقة قوم عاد وبناء الأهرامات بقاعة القضايا السياسية
أو يمكن الصيام جعلنى أتخيل ذلك
أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا
 :Mad:

----------


## the_chemist

> عذرا هذا الموضوع مكرر وموجود فى المنتدى منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة
> والسؤال ما علاقة قوم عاد وبناء الأهرامات بقاعة القضايا السياسية
> أو يمكن الصيام جعلنى أتخيل ذلك
> أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


هو الصيام عامل عمايله معاك أنت كمان

ههههههههههههههه

موضوع مكرر والرد عليه غير ذا جدوى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*احسن حاجة اننا بناخد مواضيع من النت و ننشرها علي انها حقائق و قرائن تاريخية مسلم بها رغم انها لا تعدو ان تكون خزعبلات و اساطير و فرقعات لا اساس لها من الصحة

الموضوع مش بالسهولة اللي بتتكلم بيها اخي الفاضل
و يحتاج الي متخصصين في علم الاثار و  علم المصريات 

و عموما عشان اريحك
عايز اسالك سؤال قوم عاد ما بنوش الاهرامات ليه في دول الخليج و لا مرة واحدة هف علي دماغهم  يعملوا رحلة الي مصر عشان يبنوا الاهرام و يرجعوا السعودية تاني*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يظهر الفلتر بتاع المنتدى محتاج تغيير
إحنا عاوزين فلتر صينى
يفلتر المواضيع
ولا يقبل المكرر منها
وكذلك يحدد أتوماتيكى
القاعة المناسبة
لعرض الموضوع الجديد
والذى لم يعرض من قبل فى منتدانا
مش مشكله يكون منقول
بشرط يكون منقول *لأول مرّة*!

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> و عموما عشان اريحك
> عايز اسالك سؤال قوم عاد ما بنوش الاهرامات ليه في دول الخليج و لا مرة واحدة هف علي دماغهم  يعملوا رحلة الي مصر عشان يبنوا الاهرام و يرجعوا السعودية تاني*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله عندك حق ياأخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

ماهما عندهم أرض واسعة بين اليمن والسعودية ومليانة

ولا أقول لك 

الحكاية تتلخص في أن واحد منهم عطش فجه يملا زجاجة ميه من النيل يغسل بيها وشه

فعجبه المنظر

وقرقر يبنى 3 هرمات

ياعمنا دول أكثر من 100 هرم

----------


## سمير الحكمة

*عجبت للفلسفة وهذا أحسن مانستطيع . ولنتخيل رجل طوله 15 مترا وكان آدم طوله الحقيقى 36 مترا بالجمال الذى صوره الله والعقل كى يحيا فى الأرض وسط الديناصورات والعمالقة . والسنة أيدت ذلك والجثث صورت ذلك 
ثانيا مالمانع من بناءهم الأهرامات الخيبة التى تعترينا أننا نفكر بعقلية اليوم والماضى لم يفكروا بعقلية اليوم
لأن الحدود لم تكن موجودة والفكر العقيم لم يكن موجودا . مالمانع أن نرى آثار قوم صالح وقد رأيتها تناسب ذلك الطول وغيرها . وعندما انحرفوا عن عبادة الله أرسل عليهم ريحا صرصرا فجعلتهم أعجاز نخل خاوية .والناقة التى كانت عظيمة وكيف عقروها . أليس هؤلاء البشر ؟ ولنتخيل طول الساقين ثمانية أمتار كيف تكون الخطوة وكيف تكون السرعة والصور حقيقة وعلى النت وليس كذبا أو تخيلا . وكانت الأرض ليست وقد تكون مليئة بالناس 
وكذلك عندما عرضت العرض أولا قرأت بعد نقله لكم ما كتب الأستاذ موضوعه والحمد لله كان الملخص الذى كتبته وهذا من فضل الله كان أشمل فى العرض . وليس من زاوية واحدة . ولنرجع لستين سنة خلت كان العرب والوالد يدخلون البلاد المجاورة بدون التأشيرات يعنى نعلى الفكر أكثر ونحيط بكل موضوع بكثير من العلم ونعيش الحدث بالشمولية وليس الحدث الظنى القليل . والقرآن الكريم لم يذكر القرون الأولى .
وعندما نقارن الطول والقوة والوصف القرآنى الكريم نجده بالنسبة للقوة يحمل طن واثنين كمن يحمل حقيبة مدرسية .
والموضوع العبرة .
ياسيدى أجدادنا ليسوا أفضل البشر وليسوا ملائكة . التفاضل بين الناس أساسا بالتقوى والعمل الصالح فما فائدة العلم والعمل السىء عنواننا. والا لحاذ الكافر بعملة المفيد للبشرية الأجر من الله ولكن لن يحدث لصرف عمله رئاء الناس .ولايؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر .
نرجو القراءة للعظة والعبرة .
ليس للفلسفة . وتجريح الآخرين .
نحن نعرض ما فيه عظة وعبرة وصلت لمفهومك واستخلصت العبرة وفقنا الله واياكم . 
طيب بالعلم عندكم ماذا ترون بهذه العقول وصلنا لماذا ؟
يجب النقاش بدون تطاول . أو إيذاء الآخرين باللمز . وسلام*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *والجثث صورت ذلك 
> *


*الاخ الفاضل سمير
اذا اهلا بالنقاش
و حتي نتناقش هلا اوردت لنا الصور التي صورت الجثث التي طولها ثلاثون ذراعا و في اي مكان اكتشفت و ما هي تقارير علماء  الانثربيولوجى عن هذه الجثث او الهياكل العظمية 
ثم بعد ذلك فلنتناقش بالعقل و الحكمة بعيد عن الهمز و اللمز
تحيتي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هو لسه لحد دلوقتى الموضوع فى قاعة القضايا السياسية؟!

بدأنا بموضوع

كاريكاتير...بدون تعليق

وعديناها

ودلوقتى

 الأهرامات وقوم عاد

فين السياسة هنا
يا ناس يا هووووووووووووووووووووووووو؟!

وعلى كل هاكم بعض ما هو منقول وموجود فى منتدانا أيضا

 























من

http://forum.te3p.com/294125-2.html

http://www.msatta.com/Aadinner.htm

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هو لسه لحد دلوقتى الموضوع فى قاعة القضايا السياسية؟!
> 
> بدأنا بموضوع
> 
> كاريكاتير...بدون تعليق
> 
> وعديناها
> 
> ودلوقتى
> ...


*يا دكتور جمال 
الصور اللي حضرتك مقتبسها كلها صور متفبركة
و اي مبتديء في الفوتو شوب و غيرها من برامج التلاعب بالصور يعلم ان الصور متفبركة

برجاء مراجعة قاموس الخلق لهارون يحيي و هناك ستجد ان حفريات الانسان التي اكتشفت من وقت ان خطت قدم اول انسان علي الارض هي نفسها نفس مقاييس الانسان الذي يعيش الان

برجاء خاص تحري الاخبار قبل نشرها حتي لا نقدم للقراء معلومات مغلوطة

دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أرى أن هذا الموضوع يمت للسياسة بصلة . وهذه الصلة تكمن فى أن من روجوا لهذا الموضوع من مدة أرادوا تجريد مصر من كل ما تتفاخر به أمام الأمم حتى ولو كان من الماضى ونذكر زيارة مناحم بيجن لمصر وقوله أن اليهود هم من بنوا الأهرامات مع أن أى قارىء للتاريخ بعلم أنها تم بنؤها فى عصور سحيقة سبقت دخول اليهود لمصر . ثم قرأنا فى كثير من المواقع والكتب ما يروجه البعض من أن قوم عاد هم الذين بنوا الأهرامات وتناسوا أن قوم عاد لا يمتون لمصر بصلة وأنهم كانوا يعيشون فى أماكن رملية ( الأحقاف )وجمع حقف يعنى الأرض الرملية وقد حدد المختصين مكان قوم عاد بين اليمن وعمان ولنا أن نتصور كم من قوم عاد يجب أن يكونوا فى مصر لينوا الهرم إلا أذا كان المقصود أن قوم عاد من الفراعة .
سبق لأنيس منصور أن ذكر أن سكان قارة أطلانتيس المفقودة هم من بنوا الأهرامات كما ذكر أنه لا يستبعد أن زوار من الفضاء أتوا وبنوا الأهرامات والبعض قال أن الجن هم من بنوها فى عصر سيدنا سليمان  وكلها خرافات مثل الصور التى أنتشرت على النت تصور هياكل عظمية عملاقة وكلها صور قام بفبركتها أناس لهم أغراض خبيثة
عموماً اشكر الأستاذ سمير الحكمة على جهده معنا .

----------


## atefhelal

> قــــــــــــــــــــــــوم عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد هم بناة الأهرام



الذى يقول بذلك يتعمد خلطا سفيها وخبيثا بين شيئين لاعلاقة بينهما تاريخيا على الإطلاق فى المكان والزمان  ..
وإذا قرأنا كمسلمين لا نملك سوى القليل من الفهم والقليل من اللغة العربية النص القرآنى الكريم الذى أتى به ذكر قوم عاد كما جاء فى سورة الفجر كما يلى  :

*" أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ (6) إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ (7) الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ (8) وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِي (9) وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ (10) الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ (11) فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ (12) فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ (13) "*

لكان استنتاجنا البسيط المباشر هو أن "عاد" و "ثمود" و "فرعون" لم يجمعهم حدثا واحدا أو زمنا واحدا أو حتى مكانا واحدا ... وإذا أردنا أن نزيد معرفتنا كمسلمين بقوم "عاد" لذهبنا إلى سورة الأعراف :

*وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ (65-الأعراف)* ثم قرأنا مايقوله أهل العلم من المفسرين عن قوم عاد .. وابتعدنا بعقولنا وضمائرنا عن مايتقول به هؤلاء الخبثاء الذين يهرطقون ويخرفون عن قصد فيدعون أن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام ... لوصلنا بسهولة  إلى العلم يقينا بأن لاعلاقة على الإطلاق بقوم عاد وأهرامات الجيزة بمصر . ولتوقفنا عن عرض ونقل سفاهات هؤلاء الخبثاء .

وصحيح أن أهل التأويل قد اختلفوا في تأويل قوله تعالى : " إرم "  فقال بعضهم : هي اسم بلدة , ثم اختلف الذين قالوا ذلك في البلدة المقصودة , فقال بعضهم : هى الإسكندرية ، وقال آخرون هي دمشق ، وقال آخرون أنها مكان بأقصى جنوب الجزيرة بسواحل بحر العرب ، وكان سبب هذا اللبس فى المكان هو الفهم الخاطيء لكلمة العماد التي ظنها العديد من اللغويين تعني أعمدة البناء، فأخذوا يبحثون عن مدينة إرم ذات العماد (الأعمدة) العظيمة ،فقيل هي دمشق لكثرة الأعمدة بها وقيل غيرها من الأماكن الشهيرة بالأعمدة ، ولكن لو رجعنا إلى اللغة وأصول اشتقاق الكلمات التى كان يستخدمها أهل الجزيرة العربية أيام الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فلن نجد أى  علاقة لإرم بالبناء ولا علاقة لعماد بالأعمدة.



وفى جميع الأحوال يجب  أن نستوعب الحكمة من وراء قصص القرآن الكريم ، فالقصة فى القرآن لايقصد بها سرد أحداث وأخبار بترتيبها وتتابعها زمانا ومكانا ، أو أنها تسجيلا تاريخيا لفترة زمنية معينة ، إنما يقصد منها الحكمة المنشودة من ورائها ، نقرؤها فى قوله تعالى " لقد كان فى قصصهم عبرة لأولى الألباب  "(يوسف-111) . يقول الشيخ محمد الغزالى رحمه الله : إن روح القصص القرآنى هو احتواؤها على جملة من سنن الله الكونية متمثلة فى قيام الأمم وفنائها ، وليس الغرض هو استقراء الوقائع ، ولاتحديد الأزمان ، ولاتناول الظروف والملابسات ، ولا التسجيل المجرد للحوادث والأشخاص ، ولا البحث التاريخى الإصطلاحى بمعناه الفنى ، وإنما الغرض منها هو الهداية والعظة والعبرة ، وتقرير قواعد هذه الهداية فى النفوس ..
كما أرجو ممن يتعرض لتفسير نص من نصوص القصص القرآنى ، أن لايتجاهل جوهره وحكمته ، وأن لايفسره طبقا لأهوائه أو طبقا لأهواء بعض العابثين بالإسلام وبتاريخ المسلمين ، فيتفق بالتالى عن قصد أودون قصد مع الإسرائيليات ومع ماتخططه الصهيونية بخبث لدمار  العقل والضمير الإسلامى .. وقد جاهد علماؤنا طويلا لتحرير فهمنا من العناصر الإسرائيلية التى دسها اليهود علينا ، فعجز اليهود أن يحرفوا كتاب الله كما حرفوا توراتهم وأسفارهم . كما يجب أن تعلم ياأخى أن هناك شروطا ملزمة يجب أن يستوفيها كل من يريد التصدى لتفسير آيات الله بتنزيله الحكيم ، وأول تلك الشروط هى الدراية الكاملة بعلوم اللغة العربية وتاريخها . 
 كما أن هناك فرق كبير بين أن تفهم القرآن لنفسك وهو حقك وحق كل مسلم ، وبين حرمة تفسيره للناس إلا لذوى الدراية بعلوم القرآن وعلوم اللغة العربية ، ومن المسلم به بوجه عام هو أن تفهم آيات الله لنفسك كيفما شئت ، لكن أن تفسرها للناس أو تفتى بها فهذا مقصور على ذوى الفقه بها وعلى أهل العلم بأسرار لغة القرآن وفقه سياقه ودلالاته . وعطاء القرآن كما تقول بنت الشاطئ غير محظور ولا مقطوع ، يأخذ منه من شاء ماشاء ، دون حجر أو مصادرة بشرط أن لايختلط فهمه الخاص للقرآن بالجرأة على تفسيره للناس .  

 أما عن أهرامات مصر البائسة التى تتعرض الآن لكثير من الحكايات الفاسدة بغرض إفساد تاريخ مصر وسرقته لحساب بعض الأفاقين بعد أن تم سرقة حاضر مصر لحساب بعض لصوص الأرض من أهلها ومن غير أهلها ، فيمكنك أن ترجع لأهل العلم فى هذا المجال لتعلم الحقيقة عن تاريخ الأهرامات وعن بناتها وكيف بنوها ،  وأحيلك فى هذا الشأن إلى "موسوعة مصر القديمة" لسليم حسن / الجزء الأول (عصر ماقبل التاريخ إلى نهاية العصر الإهناسى) من ص 287 إلى ص 313 . ولنترك التاريخ لعلماء التاريخ ، ونترك تأويل آيات الله لأهل العلم والدراية بعلوم القرآن الكريم .

----------


## atefhelal

> وصحيح أن أهل التأويل قد اختلفوا في تأويل قوله تعالى : " إرم " فقال بعضهم : هي اسم بلدة , ثم اختلف الذين قالوا ذلك في البلدة المقصودة , فقال بعضهم : هى الإسكندرية ، وقال آخرون هي دمشق ، وقال آخرون أنها مكان بأقصى جنوب الجزيرة بسواحل بحر العرب ، وكان سبب هذا اللبس فى المكان هو الفهم الخاطيء لكلمة العماد التي ظنها العديد من اللغويين تعني أعمدة البناء، فأخذوا يبحثون عن مدينة إرم ذات العماد (الأعمدة) العظيمة ،فقيل هي دمشق لكثرة الأعمدة بها وقيل غيرها من الأماكن الشهيرة بالأعمدة ، ولكن لو رجعنا إلى اللغة وأصول اشتقاق الكلمات التى كان يستخدمها أهل الجزيرة العربية أيام الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فلن نجد أى علاقة لإرم بالبناء ولا علاقة لعماد بالأعمدة.


 


*تكملة لمزيد من الإيضاح :* 
يقول ابن كثير قوله تعالى " إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ " : عطف بيان زيادة تعريف بهم وقوله تعالى " ذات العماد " لأنهم كانوا يسكنون بيوت الشعر التي ترفع بالأعمدة الشداد وقد كانوا أشد الناس في زمانهم خلقة وأقواهم بطشا ولهذا ذكرهم هود بتلك النعمة وأرشدهم إلى أن يستعملوها في طاعة ربهم الذي خلقهم فقال واذكروا إذا جعلكم خلفاء من بعد قوم نوح وزادكم في الخلق بسطة فاذكروا آلاء الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين" وقال تعالى فأما عاد فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق وقالوا من أشد منا قوة أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة ".

*ومن كتاب " نشوء البيان" (يبحث فى أصل اللغة والكلمات) لحامد العولقى :*

لماذا تسمّت بلاد عاد أو حاضرتهم بإسم إرم؟
لو قدمنا من شمال الجزيرة ووسطها وأتجهنا نحو الجنوب، لوجدنا أننا نتجه صوب اليمّ العظيم.فجنوب الجزيرة تحيط به المياه من كل صوب.فهناك بحر الحجاز وبحر العرب والمحيط الهندي والخليج.فمهما سلكت من إتجاه بجنوب الجزيرة ووسطها، لابد أن تتوقف عند الماء.وبلاد العرب عموماً جزيرة تحيط بها البحار ويتضح الأمر أكثر كلما توغلنا نحو الجنوب. ولما استوطنت عاد تلك المناطق الجنوبية من الجزيرة ، سميت بلاد عاد ببلاد اليم. فالقدماء بسطاء ولا تعقيد جغرافي لديهم آنذاك.فهم سموا عاد ببساطة بتلك البلاد التي تسكن أرض اليم.وهم يريدون بأرض اليم أرض جنوب الجزيرة ، أو اليمن.فبلاد عاد هي بلاد اليمن.فقد أصبحت أرض (اليمّ) تلفظ أرض (اليمن).وذلك بالتخفيف بالنون من يمّ إلى يمن. وطبعاً لسان عاد قديم جداً ،وقد فضلت عاد لفظ اليم بصيغة إم(يم).وسموا منطقتهم بإضافة همزة أخرى ربما كتعدية ،(إإم).وبعدها جعلوا الهمزة الثانية راء كتخفيف لفظي فأصبحت (إرم).فإذن معنى إرم الأصلي هو اليم أو أرض اليمن(اليمن).وما زالت ببلاد عاد قبيلة شهيرة ذكرت بنقوش اليمن بإسم (يأم) وهي اليوم قبيلة (يام) وتوجد بشرق اليمن رملة تسمى رملة يام وربما بنفس بلاد عاد.فنجد أن إسم يأم كأن أصله إأم وإرم.والإسم طبعاً نتج عن (اليم) أي بسبب سكن القبيلة بلاد اليم كما فعلت عاد(إرم).وهناك قبيلة أزدية بعمان أسمها (يحمد) وهي لهجة في يأم (يحم) ولكن مؤنثة يأمة(يحمة) أو ملحقة بها تاء النسبة:يأمتي(يحمتي) ومنها يحمدي أو يحمد، من اليم.ونجد مشابهات لفظية لكلمة إرم مثل: أورميه،روم،ومشابهات تخلط لفظتي (أرم،يمن) مثل: أرمن،ألمانيه (لغة في إرمانيه)،وكلها من معنى الماء (يم).

*ولكن لماذا تسمّت بذات العماد ؟*

أوقع تعبير (ذات العماد) الكثير من المفسرين واللغويين في لبس، فظنوا أن العماد هي الأعمدة المعروفة.
لكن الصواب أن تعبير "ذات العماد" يفسر معنى إرم، حيث كلمة عماد لا تعني عمود (بناء،سارية) ولكن إسم صفة شعب عاد وهو عموتي/عماتي كلهجة في اليمّاتي،و(التعميد) بالماء معروف لدى النصارى ، اي التغميس والتغسيل فيه، ومن ذلك يحيى (المعمدان) عليه السلام ويسميه النصارى يوحنا (المعمدان) لأنه يعمّد الناس بالماء أي يطهرهم بالماء.فالتعميد لهجة في التحميم والتعويم .فالأصل هو اليمّ الذي لفظ (عمّ) ومنه (عمتو:تو=ذو النسبة) وكذلك العوم وسهل اللفظ إلى عمدو (عمتو)،ومنها التعميد بالماء (الغسل).
وقد سمت سبأ حمير وشعوب جنوب اليمن بولد عم. مثل نقش شرف الدين 19، شبام الغراس:
كل ولد عم: قتبان وخولان ومضحيْ وأشعوب أوسان.أي (ابناء اليمّ) ، لقربهم من اليمّ الأكبر (المحيط الهندي) .
وباللغة ،عمد الثرى بلله ، وعمّد السيل سد مجراه ، والعمد البلل. فنجد ان عمد من اصل عم(يم). ووادي عمد مشهور بحضرموت وهو مشتق من العمد (الماء) أي وادي المياه ، وقد يكون في قلب ذات العماد . فالعماد قد تعني ببساطة الأودية الغزيرة أو الكبيرة وليس أكبر ولا أغزر من أودية اليمن على مستوى الجزيرة .
وعودة لعاد،نجد أن الكلمات:عاد (لا مجال لتفصيلها هنا) ، إرم ، عماد ، كلها تعني الماء ، لأن عاد ببساطة سكنت اقصى جنوب الجزيرة بسواحل بحر العرب .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *يا دكتور جمال 
> الصور اللي حضرتك مقتبسها كلها صور متفبركة
> و اي مبتديء في الفوتو شوب و غيرها من برامج التلاعب بالصور يعلم ان الصور متفبركة
> 
> برجاء مراجعة قاموس الخلق لهارون يحيي و هناك ستجد ان حفريات الانسان التي اكتشفت من وقت ان خطت قدم اول انسان علي الارض هي نفسها نفس مقاييس الانسان الذي يعيش الان
> 
> برجاء خاص تحري الاخبار قبل نشرها حتي لا نقدم للقراء معلومات مغلوطة
> 
> دمت بخير*


يا  ابن طيبه يا راجل يا طيب
كلام إييه اللى بتقوله ده
متبقاش حامى كده معايا
ده أنا راجل عجوز وباحث قديم
ومبتدئ فوتوشوب
أولا إحنا فى المنتدى
معندناش قراء
إحنا إما أعضاء إيجابيين
أو أعضاء سلبيين وهى دى الأغلبية
والكلام والصور ديت موجوده فى منتدانا
وأنا مش فاضى أدور عليها
أو ممكن تقول البحث عندنا مش مساعدنى
ومعلومات مغلوطة أو مش مغلوطة
دى يسأل عنها صاحبها
مؤلف الكتاب

 


وهو نفسه صاحب العديد من الإختراعات
وأهمها
المصحف المفهرس
براءة إبتكار عالمية بفكرة الفهرسة
ومسجلة بجمهورية المانيا الإتحادية عام 1995 م 

واللى أنا عندى نسخه منه
واللى غاوى بحث لازم يتعب ويدور
ولكن أغلبنا عاوز الحاجه
تجيله هوم ديليفرى
يا أبن طيبه يا راجل يا طيب!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أرى أن هذا الموضوع يمت للسياسة بصلة . وهذه الصلة تكمن فى أن من روجوا لهذا الموضوع من مدة أرادوا تجريد مصر من كل ما تتفاخر به أمام الأمم حتى ولو كان من الماضى ونذكر زيارة مناحم بيجن لمصر وقوله أن اليهود هم من بنوا الأهرامات مع أن أى قارىء للتاريخ بعلم أنها تم بنؤها فى عصور سحيقة سبقت دخول اليهود لمصر . ثم قرأنا فى كثير من المواقع والكتب ما يروجه البعض من أن قوم عاد هم الذين بنوا الأهرامات وتناسوا أن قوم عاد لا يمتون لمصر بصلة وأنهم كانوا يعيشون فى أماكن رملية ( الأحقاف )وجمع حقف يعنى الأرض الرملية وقد حدد المختصين مكان قوم عاد بين اليمن وعمان ولنا أن نتصور كم من قوم عاد يجب أن يكونوا فى مصر لينوا الهرم إلا أذا كان المقصود أن قوم عاد من الفراعة .
> سبق لأنيس منصور أن ذكر أن سكان قارة أطلانتيس المفقودة هم من بنوا الأهرامات كما ذكر أنه لا يستبعد أن زوار من الفضاء أتوا وبنوا الأهرامات والبعض قال أن الجن هم من بنوها فى عصر سيدنا سليمان  وكلها خرافات مثل الصور التى أنتشرت على النت تصور هياكل عظمية عملاقة وكلها صور قام بفبركتها أناس لهم أغراض خبيثة
> عموماً اشكر الأستاذ سمير الحكمة على جهده معنا .



أنت شايف أنه يمت للسياسة
وانا شايف أنه يمت للتاريخ
أو الجغرافيا
ليه بقى الجغرافيا
لأن قوم عاد قوم عمالقة
وخطوتهم كبيره وواسعة
فسهل عليهم الترحال والتجوال
ودى فركة كعب منهم
من شبه الجزيرة العربية 
للمحروسة مصر
أظن ديت مفيهاش حاجه
لكن أنت طالما أنك شايف
أن الموضوع سياسى
نمشيه سياسى ومتفرقشى
فالسياسة داخله فى كل حاجه
فى المسلسلات والتعليم والصحة والصناعة
والتجارة والتموين والإستيراد والتصدير
والزراعة والبيئة والحكم المحلى
وفى البترول والتعدين والمناجم
والضرايب على العقارات
والسيما والمسرح والثقافة
والمواصلات والطرق والكبارى
والميه والمجارى
وكمان فى المحاكم والأوقاف
وماله بقى لما يكون التاريخ أو الجغرافيا
فى السياسة!

----------


## atefhelal

> 


 


*من الواضح أن مصدر الموضوع المطروح هو الكتاب الموضح صورة غلافه عاليه "* – ومؤلفه : محمد سمير عطا – وناشره هو : عطا للإعلام العربى ، أى هو نفس مؤلفه... (أى أن المؤلف قد تكلف بنشر كتابه إلكترونيا أو ساعده على ذلك بعض المتطوعين) ، كما لم أعثر للكتاب على أى رقم إيداع محلى أو دولى ISBN-International Standard Book Number- . أى أنه كتاب غير معتمد من أى جهة محلية أو دولية .
وبصرف النظر عن ذلك ، يكفى أن نقرأ له ماكتبه فى مقدمة كتابه بأن هدفه هو : كشف نوعية جديدة من بعض عملاء اليهود في مصر الذين يلقنوننا ما يأمرهم بهم أسيادهم من اليهود ويغسلون عقولنا منذ الصغر بأن الفراعنة هم البناة ( كيف بنوها ؟ لا ندري .. ) .. فى محاولة منه لإقناعنا بأنه ليس عميلا لليهود ولا يروج لنظرياتهم ولايكرر كالببغاء ماتنطق به ألسنتهم عن تاريخ مصر القديم .. ثم يجتهد على مختلف صفحات كتابه ليكرر مثل تلك المحاولات ويصل إلى قمة اجتهاده عندما يعرض علينا تحت عنوان يقول : "اليهود ضربوا خمسة عصافير بحجر واحد " وهى مجرد عصافير خيالية صنعها بخياله وربطها ربطا دينيا مشبوها ببعض آيات كريمات من التنزيل الحكيم مبتورة عن سياقها ودلالاتها القرآنية .. وسرعان مانكتشف أن كل تلك المحاولات هى مجرد محاولات خبيثة لتضليل القارئ وتهيئته لكى يقبل به ككاتب وباحث فى جبهة واحدة معه ضد أقاويل وأباطيل اليهود ومبتدعاتهم . ولكن إن قرأنا على مهل ودققنا فاحصين ماعرضه علينا سطورا على صفحات كتابه المشبوه ، سوف نجده مع اليهود قلبا وقالبا - وإن أعلن غير ذلك - مروجا  لنفس أكاذيبهم  وأباطيلهم وتشويهاتهم لتاريخ مصر القديم بغرض الشطب من الوعى المصرى أى فخر بالتاريخ المصرى القديم ، بعد أن تم شطب الحاضر المصرى بعد تدهوره وانحداره إلى قاع التخلف والحضيض . ونشير على سبيل المثال : أننا إن ذهبنا لملحق صور كتابه المشبوه ، سوف نجد عرضا لصورة مومياء رمسيس الثانى ، مذكورا بجانبها نصا لآية كريمة هى : فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ (يونس92) ، مصرحا على رأسها بأنه هو فرعون موسى ، وهذا مايقول به اليهود ويروجونه أيضا . ولكنه - أى محمد سمير - يسربه لنا بخبث مختلطا بآية كريمة فى غير موضعها للإستيلاء الناعم على عقول البسطاء من المسلمين . ذلك على الرغم من أن مومياء رمسيس الثانى حين وصلت لفرنسا ، وبعد أن استقبلوها استقبالا رسميا حافلا ، أخضعوها لفحص علمى دقيق لم يثبتوا من خلاله أن رمسيس الثانى توفى غريقا ... أى أنه ليس هو فرعون موسى كما يروج اليهود وكما يروج صاحبنا محمد سمير عطا صاحب الكتاب المشبوه . 
وقد اختلفت الآراء – وهى مجرد آراء – على من هو فرعون موسى ، كما اختلفت على تحديد إسمه وزمنه ونشأت الكثير من النظريات (وهى مجرد وجهات نظر) فى هذا الشأن ، ولكن يجب أن تتضمن أى نظرية فى شأن ذلك تفسيرا لقوله تعالى : فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ (يونس92) لكى نقتنع بها كمسلمين (كما يتصورون) .. وقال بعضهم قد يكون فرعون موسى هو أحمس الأول ، وقد يكون هو تحتمس الأول أو الثانى أو الثالث أو أمنحتب الثانى أو توت عنخ آمون أو مرنبتاح ولم يصل أى إنسان حتى الآن إلى دليل أثرى واضح وقاطع يثبت به من هو فرعون موسى - فرعون الخروج .. وماتم الوصول إليه هو أن فرعون موسى ليس هو رمسيس الثانى بعد أن أثبت فحص موميائه أنه لم يمت غريقا ، كما أن فرعون موسى كان يدعى الألوهية فى حين أن رمسيس الثانى كان يؤمن بأربعة آلهة هم آمون ورع وبتاح وسوتخ ( دكتور راشد البراوى أستاذ التاريخ بجامعة القاهرة ) . 
حتى شخصية موسى عليه السلام التى أشاد بها القرآن الكريم فى مواضع كثيرة اختلف عليها أيضا الكثير من المؤرخين . فيقول عباس العقاد فى كتابه ( الله / سلسلة كتب دار الهلال 1968) : " أن كل من هنرى برستيد وآرثر ويجال عقدا مقارنة بين صلوات إخناتون وأحد المزامير العبرية فاتفقت المعانى بينهما اتفاقا لاينسب إلى توارد الخواطر والمصادفات " . ويقول العلامة سيجموند فرويد فى كتابه بعنوان ( موسى والوحدانية Moses and monotheism ) فى مسألة المقابلة بين عقائد إخناتون وعقيدة موسى أنه بعد أن انتهى من مقابلاته وفروضه قرر أن موسى عليه السلام تربى بمصر فى كنف الوحدانية ونشأ فى أعقاب المعركة بين آتون وآمون ، واستعد للنبوة فى هذه البيئة الموحِّدة ، فعلّم بنى إسرائيل كيف يوحدون الله ويعظمون صفاته ، وكان خروج بنى إسرائيل فيما بين القرن الرابع عشر والثالث عشر قبل الميلاد ، أى فى الجيل التانى لإنتشار التوحيد بالبلاد المصرية " .. والعجيب فى الأمر أن هذا العلامة اليهودى وصل فى أحد كتبه بعنوان "موسى مصريا" (ترجمه محمد العزب موسى ومذكورا فى كتاب الدكتور رشدى البدراوى / قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ جـ 4 ص 665 ) إلى القول بأن موسى هو مصرى وليس من بنى إسرائيل ، وأن الديانة الموسوية مستقاة من عقيدة إخناتون ، ويحتمل أن موسى كان أحد الأمراء المصريين المقربين من إخناتون ولكن لما حدثت الردة فى مصر بعد إخناتون تم استبعاد موسى ، ولما انهار أمله فى حكم بلاده (مصر) أراد أن يوجد لنفسه دورا ما كزعيم ، فتزعم بنى إسرائيل وأعطاهم دينا جديدا استقاه من عقيدة إخناتون التوحيدية . ويتساءل الدكتور رشدى البدراوى أستاذ التاريخ القديم فى كتابه المذكور من قبل بقوله : " ويحق لنا أن نتساءل : كيف يتأتى لعالم مثل فرويد أن يقول بهذا الرأى . وتزول الغرابة إذا علمنا هويته اليهودية .. إذ مادام موسى مصريا فإن لبنى إسرائيل حقوقا تاريخية فى مصر ! ، وهذا هو الهدف السياسى الذى يرمى إليه ، كما فعل سلفه يوسف ابن متى عندما زعم أن الهكسوس الذين حكموا مصر هم أنفسهم بنو إسرائيل ...
*المهم فى أمر ماعرضته سابقا هو أن نقرأ جيدا ماهو مطروح أمامنا وبكثرة وخاصة على الشبكة العنكبوتية وأن نعى مانقرأه بعد أن نناقشه بعقولنا ، آملين فى أن لاتصدق مقولة بن جوريون أحد مؤسسى الكيان الصهيونى علينا بأن العرب لايقرأون وإن قرأوا فهم لايفهمون ...* 

كما يجب أن نعلم ونعى جيدا أيضا أن مؤرخى‎ ‎العصور القديمة يضطرون فى كثير من ‏الأحيان إلى إطلاق العنان لخيالهم ، للربط بين‎ ‎بعض الشواهد الأثرية التى تنطق بها بعض ‏الحفائر المكتشفة ، وذلك لضبط إيقاع تسلسل‎ ‎الأحداث فى فترة زمنية بالتاريخ القديم ، هادفين ‏إلى أن تنسجم حركة هذه الأحداث مع‎ ‎ماورد فى كتبهم وأسفارهم ، وأن تتوافق مع أهوائهم ‏وعقائدهم ... والرأى عندى أنه‎ ‎لايوجد تأريخا صحيحا للماضى القديم بالمفهوم العلمى لعلم ‏التاريخ .. بل يوجد مايمكن‎ ‎أن نسميه جوازا علم تفسير الآثار والحفائر والبرديات .. وعلى ‏هذا الأساس فهو علم‎ ‎متغير بطبيعته ، ويعتمد على مايتم كشفه تباعا من آثار وحفائر قد تؤدى ‏إلى تصويب‎ ‎ماكان مستقرا من قبل من معلومات أثرية .‏
‎ 
وعندما يلجأ مؤرخوا هذا الماضى إلى سلسلة من‎ ‎الإفتراضات والتخمينات لملئ ثغرات ‏وفراغات الأزمان القديمة ، وربط أحداثها بتسلسل‎ ‎يقبله منطقهم وعقيدتهم ، فهم مضطرون ‏إلى ذلك لإضافة خلفية حية تزيد من حيوية‎ ‎المشاهد والأحداث بحيث تتفق مع أهدافهم السياسية ‏والعقائدية . وأقول أنه على الرغم‎ ‎من أن آثار قدماء المصريين وبردياتهم ، وعلى الرغم من ‏دقتهم واهتمامهم بتسجيل‎ ‎وتدوين الأحداث ، فإننا نجد أن كل ماتركوه لنا حتى الآن لم يشر من ‏قريب أو بعيد إلى‎ ‎زيارة إبراهيم عليه السلام لمصر ، أو يشر إلى يوسف وموسى عليهما ‏السلام ، فلا يوجد‎ ‎من بين ماتركوه من آثار مايؤيد تلك الأحداث الهامة من سير الأنبياء حتى ‏الآن .‏
‎ 
‎ 
ويجب أن نعود‎ ‎دائما إلى كتاب الله نستقى منه الحكمة المنشودة من القصص القرآنية ، ‏ولانجرى ببلاهة‎ ‎وراء التفسيرات والتأويلات التاريخية المشبوهة التى لاتنضبط مع أصول ‏وقواعد علم‎ ‎التاريخ فى أى شيئ ولاتنضبط مع أصول علوم القرآن الكريم ولغته كذلك ، وإنما هى ‏بعض ظنون‎ ‎يرضى بها البعض طموحاتهم الخاصة وأهواءهم  المشبوهة ، أو هى بعض ‏نظريات عبثية من بعض العابثين بغرض العبث بعقول‎ ‎البسطاء من المسلمين  . وحين يقول تعالى : وَاذْكُرْ ‏أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ‎ ‎أَنْذَرَ قَوْمَهُ‎ ‎بِالْأَحْقَافِ ...... (الأحقاف-21) .. لابد وأن نرجع لأهل العلم بأسرار ‏اللغة‎ ‎العربية والعلوم القرآنية ... لنفهم أن أخا عاد هو هود عليه السلام ، بعثه الله عز‎ ‎وجل ‏إلى عاد الأولى وكانوا يسكنون الأحقاف وهو الجبل من الرمل ، قال بذلك ابن زيد ،‎ ‎وقال ‏عكرمة الأحقاف هى الجبل والغار ، وقال على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنه : الأحقاف‎ ‎واد ‏بحضرموت يدعى برهوت ، وجاء فى تفسير ابن كثير أيضا " الأحقاف بحضرموت فى اليمن‎ ‎‎" ‎، وجاء فى "لسان العرب" فى مادة حقف " الحقف من الرمل .‏
‎  
‎ 
كما نعلم أيضا‎ ‎أنه من أثر القحط الشديد والمجاعات التى تعرضت لها الجزيرة العربية فى ‏التاريخ‎ ‎القديم خرجت منها موجات بشرية كثيفة مهاجرة إلى الشمال وإلى وادى النيل وذهب ‏بعضها‎ ‎جنوبا وإلى الحبشة وإلى أعالى النيل واختلطت بأهالى تلك المناطق واندمجوا معهم فى‎ ‎نسيج اجتماعى واحد. ويقول بعض علماء الأنثروبولوجيا أنه قد‎ ‎اختلطت أجناس الأرض ‏جميعا فى تلك الفترة وخاصة فى المنطقة‎ ‎العربية وشمال أفريقيا وشرق وغرب أوروبا ، ‏نتيجة للهجرات الجماعية ونتيجة للحروب‎ ‎والغزوات المصحوبة باغتصاب النساء وأسر ‏الرجال ، ونتيجة لتزاوج الحضارات بالمنطقة‎ ‎وكثرة الترحال عبر تاريخ المنطقة الطويل‎ . ‎

----------


## سمير الحكمة

*الموضوع للعبرة . كما أن الموضوع لتسيروا فى الأرض فتعرفوا كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين وسواء فى مصر أو فى سفندى العرس ليس هدف الموضوع . الهدف العبرة 
سرقوا مصر . هببوا سفندى العرس . المهم العبرة والذى يقرا موضوع من العقل راشد يتعلم ويعرف . فكم من المعتوهين كتبوا هل هم الراشدون والناس التى تكلم نفسها فى الشوارع . اتركوا حكاية مصر وسفندى العرس كيف أنتم اليوم هل اعتبرتم أن الفساد بعده العقاب .*

----------


## atefhelal

> ........
> ...............
> ....................... 
> وفى جميع الأحوال يجب أن نستوعب الحكمة من وراء قصص القرآن الكريم ، فالقصة فى القرآن لايقصد بها سرد أحداث وأخبار بترتيبها وتتابعها زمانا ومكانا ، أو أنها تسجيلا تاريخيا لفترة زمنية معينة ، إنما يقصد منها الحكمة المنشودة من ورائها ، نقرؤها فى قوله تعالى " لقد كان فى قصصهم عبرة لأولى الألباب "(يوسف-111) . يقول الشيخ محمد الغزالى رحمه الله : إن روح القصص القرآنى هو احتواؤها على جملة من سنن الله الكونية متمثلة فى قيام الأمم وفنائها ، وليس الغرض هو استقراء الوقائع ، ولاتحديد الأزمان ، ولاتناول الظروف والملابسات ، ولا التسجيل المجرد للحوادث والأشخاص ، ولا البحث التاريخى الإصطلاحى بمعناه الفنى ، وإنما الغرض منها هو الهداية والعظة والعبرة ، وتقرير قواعد هذه الهداية فى النفوس ..
> ....................
> ..........................
> ....................................
> 
> أما عن أهرامات مصر البائسة التى تتعرض الآن لكثير من الحكايات الفاسدة بغرض إفساد تاريخ مصر وسرقته لحساب بعض الأفاقين بعد أن تم سرقة حاضر مصر لحساب بعض لصوص الأرض من أهلها ومن غير أهلها ، فيمكنك أن ترجع لأهل العلم فى هذا المجال لتعلم الحقيقة عن تاريخ الأهرامات وعن بناتها وكيف بنوها ، وأحيلك فى هذا الشأن إلى "موسوعة مصر القديمة" لسليم حسن / الجزء الأول (عصر ماقبل التاريخ إلى نهاية العصر الإهناسى) من ص 287 إلى ص 313 . ولنترك التاريخ لعلماء التاريخ ، ونترك تأويل آيات الله لأهل العلم والدراية بعلوم القرآن الكريم .





> ...............................
> 
> ..........................................
> 
> *المهم فى أمر ماعرضته سابقا هو أن نقرأ جيدا ماهو مطروح أمامنا وبكثرة وخاصة على الشبكة العنكبوتية وأن نعى مانقرأه بعد أن نناقشه بعقولنا ، آملين فى أن لاتصدق مقولة بن جوريون أحد مؤسسى الكيان الصهيونى علينا بأن العرب لايقرأون وإن قرأوا فهم لايفهمون ...* 
> 
> ...................
> ............................
> ..................................
> ...







> *الموضوع للعبرة . كما أن الموضوع لتسيروا فى الأرض فتعرفوا كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين وسواء فى مصر أو فى سفندى العرس ليس هدف الموضوع . الهدف العبرة* 
> *سرقوا مصر . هببوا سفندى العرس . المهم العبرة والذى يقرا موضوع من العقل راشد يتعلم ويعرف . فكم من المعتوهين كتبوا هل هم الراشدون والناس التى تكلم نفسها فى الشوارع . اتركوا حكاية مصر وسفندى العرس كيف أنتم اليوم هل اعتبرتم أن الفساد بعده العقاب .*


إذا كان الموضوع المطروح للعبرة ، وليس تاريخا ولانيلة كما تقول.. فأنت تتفق معى على أنه كان يجب على الكاتب الذى نقلت عنه أن يعلن ذلك ولايدعى لنفسه العلم والدراية بالتاريخ القديم أو حتى مجرد إمكان فهمه واستيعابه ، وأن يذكر القصة كما وردت بالقرآن الكريم دون خيالات فاسدة .. وخاصة أنه لايملك دليلا أثريا قاطعا من حفائر أو برديات ليثبت أى شيئ استفرغه علينا  فى كتابه المشبوه . ومافعله الكاتب فى رأيى  وبفرض حسن النية (التى يفتقدها ) ماهو إلا تخريف طائش من نوع تخريفات السكارى والحشاشين ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> [/right]
> 
> ومافعله الكاتب فى رأيى  وبفرض حسن النية (التى يفتقدها ) ماهو إلا تخريف طائش من نوع تخريفات السكارى والحشاشين ...



الأفضل مناقشة الكاتب والمؤلف بدلا من مناقشة الناقل 

الأستاذ محمد سمير أحمد عطا صاحب العديد من براءات الإبتكار والإختراعات وواحد من هذه الإبتكارات هو المصحف المفهرس الصادر فى 3-7-2007:





صور ممسوحة scanned بمعرفتى من المصحف المفهرس  والذى راجعته وزارة الأوقاف مشيخة المقارئ المصرية  بمعرفة الستاذ الدكتور أحمد عيسى المعصراوى وأيضا وافق على الصحف المبتكر الأزهر مجمع البحوث الإسلامية 

وعنوان المؤلف الأستاذ محمد سمير أحمد عطا هو



msatta.com@123
لا أدرى كيف أكتب العنوان من الشمال لليمين ولكنه يبدأ من 123 وينتهى بـــ كوم كالعاده

أى أنه msatta at 123  دوت كوم

----------


## atefhelal

> *الأفضل مناقشة الكاتب والمؤلف بدلا من مناقشة الناقل*


أى موضوع يتم طرحه بالقاعة سواء بالنقل من أحد المصادر أو من اجتهاد الشخص صاحب الموضوع المطروح.. يصبح موضوعا مطروحا على الجميع ويصبح للجميع حق المداخلة والتعليق عليه ، ولايصح القول فى حالة النقل أن على الجميع الإنتظار حتى يشرفنا صاحب الموضوع الأصلى بشخصه لكى يتابع بنفسه المداخلات على موضوعه ويرد عليها . وإلا كان من الأفضل عدم طرح الموضوع أساسا .
وفى جميع الأحوال فعنوان البريد الإلكترونى لصاحب الموضوع الأصلى قد تفضلت أنت بنشره منقولا من موقعه ، ولكن ليس من مهمتنا مراسلة صاحب الموضوع أو صاحب كتاب "عمالقة قوم عاد ... " والتماس حضوره ... والمفروض أن هذه هى مهمة الناقل عن الكتاب أو من يهتم بذلك .. وإن اهتممت أنت بذلك فسوف نشكرك ونرحب به إن استجاب هو لك .

وإضافة إلى ماعرضته علينا من موقعه  ، فقد عرض هو أيضا فى موقعه أن من *هواياته* الدينية أيضا "أبحاث الإعجاز العلمى للقرآن الكريم " .. ومن *هواياته* الإعلامية "تقديم حلقات بالقنوات الفضائية حول الإبتكارات والإعجاز العلمى للقرآن الحكيم " 
وهذه - فى رأيى - هوايات بعض المبتدعين المعاصرين تحت إسم "المعاصرة" و "التفسير العصرى" للقرآن الكريم ... وهى محاولات ساذجة وغير علمية بغرض البحث عن الأضواء والتسلط على الجماهير بتفاسير عصرية تجذب أسماعهم بكلام خلاب عن سبق القرآن فى مجال الرياضيات والفلك وعلوك البيولوجيا والجيولوجيا وارتياد الفضاء وغزو القمر ... الخ. وهم بذلك يضعون – بقصد أو دون قصد - تأويل القرآن الكريم فى مهب أعاصير الأهواء والطموحات الشخصية تحت إسم جذاب خادع وهو "التفسير العلمى" .. فالعلم كما يقول المشتغلون بالعلوم النظرية والتطبيقية لايكتمل بطبيعته أبدا ، وأن الشيئ الثابت فيه هو التغير الدائم ، فلماذا نعرض آيات الله لشيئ غير مكتمل ومتغير .... وأتمنى أن يفلح أحد فى استدعاء صاحب هذه الهوايات صاحب كتاب "عمالقة قوم عاد .. " لكى يعرض علينا مايشغله أيضا من هوايات أخرى ... !! .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وفى جميع الأحوال فعنوان البريد الإلكترونى لصاحب الموضوع الأصلى قد تفضلت أنت بنشره منقولا من موقعه ، ولكن ليس من مهمتنا مراسلة صاحب الموضوع أو صاحب كتاب "عمالقة قوم عاد ... " والتماس حضوره ... والمفروض أن هذه هى مهمة الناقل عن الكتاب أو من يهتم بذلك .. وإن اهتممت أنت بذلك فسوف نشكرك ونرحب به إن استجاب هو لك .



أنا بالفعل تراسلت مع المؤلف لأسباب أخرى ولم أتناقش معه بخصوص الكتاب موضوع النقاش لكونى لست مؤهلا لأناقشه فيما كتب وأنا أتذكر أن هناك فى منتدانا موضوع مماثل تماما لموضوعنا الحالى ولكن ماكينة البحث الخاصة بمنتدانا لم تسعفنى لإيجاد هذا الموضوع والذى من خلاله تعرفت على المؤلف ومن ثم راسلته لأتعرف على مؤهلاته العلمية فبرجاء إستشارة مشرفى قاعة التاريخ بخصوص الموضوع المشابه تماما لموضوعنا الحالى والذى اعترضت مسبقا عليه لوجوده فى قاعة القضايا السياسية وخصوصا انه موضوع مكرر!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

فى قاعة التاريخ 

وجدت الموضوع المكرر


الفراعنة لصوص حضارة !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 			‏( 1 2 3) 

ابن طيبة

والذى وصل عدد مشاهديه إلى   5824 
وعدد المشاركات إلى 115 
وآخر مشاركه بتاريخ 06-09-2009

وعرض للنقاش فى 03-04-2008

----------


## atefhelal

> فى قاعة التاريخ 
> 
> وجدت الموضوع المكرر 
> 
> الفراعنة لصوص حضارة !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟             ‏( 1 2 3) 
> 
> ابن طيبة 
> والذى وصل عدد مشاهديه إلى 5824 
> وعدد المشاركات إلى 115 
> ...


 
أشكرك جدا على اهتمامك ، وعلى مابذلته من وقت ... وطالما أنه قد تم طرح نفس الموضوع بقاعة التاريخ ، وكان ذلك سابقا على طرحه بقاعة السياسة .. فيصبح من الواجب نقل الموضوع الحالى بمداخلاته لقاعة التاريخ .. وللسادة مشرفى قاعة التاريخ حرية ضم الموضوعين فى موضوع واحد تحت أى عنوان يرونه مناسبا ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أشكرك جدا على اهتمامك ، وعلى مابذلته من وقت ... وطالما أنه قد تم طرح نفس الموضوع بقاعة التاريخ ، وكان ذلك سابقا على طرحه بقاعة السياسة .. فيصبح من الواجب نقل الموضوع الحالى بمداخلاته لقاعة التاريخ .. وللسادة مشرفى قاعة التاريخ حرية ضم الموضوعين فى موضوع واحد تحت أى عنوان يرونه مناسبا ...



 :Hug2: 

شكرا أخى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال

 :hey: وكم أنا فرح لعودة الأمور لنصابها ولو بعد حين :hey:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل محمد حمزة 
الامير الاخير

عندما قبلت بملف الفيديو الذي يبريء الالباتي من الطعن في الامام الشعراوي
كان ذلك لان الامير الاخير قد اورد ملفات مبهمة توحي بان الالباني قد طعن في الامام الشعراوي

و تركت رد الامير الاخير ..الاخير لاكفل له حق الرد علي الاخ محمد حمزة

و لكن ليسمح لي المتحاورين ان ذلك مكانه ليس قاعة التاريخ و لكن هناك قاعة السياسة او قاعة المناقشات او القاعة الدينية فبامكانكما ان توردا موضوعا تناقشا فيه ما اثرتماه
و كفي الله المؤمنين شر القتال

تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

انت جبت ادله من القرأن الكريم حلو  الكلام ربك ذكر  ارم ذات العماد طيب ليه ما ذكر الاهرام والقرأن معجزه لكل العصور ليه ربنا سبحانه وتعالي ما ابلغنا عن الاهرام بالاسم ولا ابو الهول مجهول الهويه كما تقول ليه ما ذكر و عرفته انته من القرأن او من لي محدث تاريخي مين اللي بناه  وشكرا

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

وربك سبحانه وتعالي قال ايرما ذات العماد الذى لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد  ركز  طيب ما في عندك الحضاره الاغريقيه تشبه المعابد في ضخامتها يبقي في ذيها في البلاد اهو تبقي ازاى هى الاهرام وربك بيقول لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد اظن ده دليل كافي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وربك سبحانه وتعالي قال ايرما ذات العماد الذى لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد ركز طيب ما في عندك الحضاره الاغريقيه تشبه المعابد في ضخامتها يبقي في ذيها في البلاد اهو تبقي ازاى هى الاهرام وربك بيقول لم يلخلق مثلها في البلاد اظن ده دليل كافي


* اسئلتك منطقية اخي الفاضل محمد*
*و كان علي من كتب الكتاب ان يتحري الصدق فيما يكتب و يدرس الامر بتمعن و يراجع اساتذة المصرييات و علماء الاثار حتي ياتي بحثه متكاملا لا ان يقوم بلي الايات القرانية* 
*مرحبا بك اولا في منتدي ابناء مصر و ثانيا في قاعة التاريخ*
*ننتظرك دائما*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## fishawy

تصحيح الآية

(أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلادِ )

----------


## ابن طيبة

* منور قاعة التاريخ استاذنا fishawy*
*و شكرا علي تصحيح الاية الكريمة*

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

اشكرك يا اخى و الله علي تصحيح الايه الكريمه

----------


## Mohammad_Hamza

مقابر بناة الاهرام

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axPXeODGqEE[/ame]

----------


## dr zalama

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا انا طبيب بشرى ولست عالم اثار ولكن لدى بعض الردود حول هذا الوضوع المثار للنقاش
1- القران الكريم معجز فى اياته وفى لفظه واخبرنا ان موطن قوم عاد هو الاحقاف فى شبه الجزيرة العربية وقد هلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية فاين دليل الباحث على انهم اتو الى مصر؟
2-ارم تعنى نسبهم اى عاد ابن ارم ........حتى سام ابن نوح وليست هرم كما اشار الباحث
3-تحدث القران الكريم عن مصر فى قصتين مختلفتين وهما قصة سيدنا يوسف وسيدنا موسى ولننظر الى الاعجاز القرانى فمعروف ان سيدنا يوسف كان فى عهد الهكسوس فاشار القران الى العزيز والملك ولم يقل فرعون اى ان الفرعون كان يطلق على الحكام المصريين .فاذا كان قوم عاد مصريين فلماذا لم يخبرنا القران بذلك  وهى من الايات الكبرى للبشر؟ بل اشار الى ان موطنهم هو الاحقاف وهلكو هناك.
4-هناك دراسة حديثه تفيد بان الاهرامات كانت تبنى فى شهور الفيضان كل عام فاستغل المصريين القدماء نظرية الطفو واعتمدو على الروافع الهيدروليكيه فى رفه الحجارة الثقيله حيث تسهل تلك العمليه بفعل دفع مياه الفيضان وهذا يجيب عن سؤالك عن كيفية رفع الحجارة
5- الحضارة الفرعونية مثلها مثل اى حضارة لها فترات ازدهار (بناء وتشييد وتقدم حضارى) وفترات ضعف (احتلال من قبل الهكسوس)
 ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى الر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------

